# October Pumpkins 2017



## lindsayms05

Hi mamas! I know it is early, but I wanted to start an October thread as those BFP's start rolling in. My estimated due date is October 2nd, but that is just through an online calculator. I will have my first appointment in a few weeks and can update my due date if need be then.

Gender results so far:
:pink: 12
:blue: 9
:yellow: 3

September 28
lilmisscaviar - :blue:

October
1 
MEPride - :pink:
verily - :pink:
yogimama - :yellow:
bellaboo
SarahA - 

2
Lindsayms05 - :blue:
Trying4BbyBoy
squirrel. :pink:
StillPraying :blue:

3

4
babyno9
me222

5
akinsmom2 :angel:
KitteyKat2010 - :blue:

6

7
PSamuel - :pink:
aancha0204


8
Shanlee16
MrsReed2015 - :yellow:
angelgirl86
WrenBaby
ilex88
Honey27
saraaa - :pink:

9
hmcx
Alie
Conundrum :blue:

10
Hello_kitty
Mallerm
Liztastic
Jumik :pink:
KRobbo :pink:

11
shibama

12
CrazyBird :blue:
Meditteranean :pink:

13
Orglethorp :pink:

14
KylasBaby
flyingduster
cat81
Amandasb84 :pink:

15
Stevensmummyx :angel:

16
miss_nat84
Mrs B. - :blue:
Jaggersmommy
aliciazh
Facethemusic
Passiflora

17
nlk - :pink:
MrsD140810 :angel:
Momma Piglet
syncronisity



18
Lullabye
whatwillbex

19

20
Eziana :blue:

21

22
Ktangerine

23
Fit_Mama2Be :angel:
MissYogi - :yellow:

24
drjo718 - :blue:

25
Calcifer :angel:

26
xandersmom112

27
babifever

28

29
velathria 
tobemum

30
AshleyLK

31
abennion
sophi90
MindUtopia

November 4
EBAUERHAUS
Nita2806 :pink:


----------



## MEPride

So glad you started this! It will be nice to have bump buddies! My EDD is Oct 1st. How are you feeling?


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hi! Online calculator days October 2nd for me too, got my BFP 10Dpo. Lines getting darker
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3794.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...57-october-2017-due-dates-2.html#post38097781 Here's another October thread


----------



## akinsmom2

Can you mark me down for Oct 5 I have not been to Dr yet either. I'm gonna try to get an appointment for Valentine's Day.or that week lol


----------



## lindsayms05

Sorry, I didn't see an October due dates thread when I made this! I don't care which one we stay on.

I'm feeling okay so far. Major tiredness hit me today but nothing else yet. How about everyone else?


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Major tiredness for me also and hungry alll time


----------



## MEPride

Quick flashes of super human smelling capabilities. Couple of days I was super tired but not much else! Yesterday was the official 'my period is late' and I was getting on/off mild cramping.


----------



## lindsayms05

I feel so much better today! Yesterday I was so tired and my head was hurting, but today I don't have either of those things. My super smell is kicking in as well. I am a high school teacher and there are many smells working with teenagers all day so I'm hoping the super smell doesn't lead to morning sickness!

I've been through first trimester twice before and didn't have morning sickness with either of those pregnancies so I'm hoping and praying this one is the same. It's still so early it's hard to say.

Are you ladies getting any blood work done to check HCG levels? I did in my other two pregnancies but I have switched doctors and I'm not sure if she will check them or not. I sent her a message so I hope she will order them. My tests seem to be darkening up well, but my line is still not as dark as my control line so I'm a little paranoid.


----------



## MEPride

Lindsayms05, I'm with you there! Definitely paranoid. My lines are getting darker but very slowly (in my opinion). Lines are still not as dark as the control. 

I asked for a beta hcg from my midwife. I got it done at 12 dpo and it was 123.8, which I think is pretty decent. I go for my second draw tonight and I am 16 dpo today so I'm hoping to see a 490-500. We will see!! Do you know your past hcg levels from previous pregnancies?

Been cramping a bit yesterday and today. Couldn't sleep last night.... but other than that, I feel normal. I almost rather not feel normal to ease my anxiety a bit, hahaha.


----------



## lindsayms05

Your first number sounds great! Yes, both my first blood draws were around 12dpo and one was 72 and the other was 84. My second draws were in the 270's for both. 
I still haven't heard back from my obgyn so I'm not sure if I will get beta's or not. I feel like I will quit testing if I could get betas!


----------



## MEPride

I so wanna kick the POAS addiction!!! If my next beta comes back good I'll feel better about going cold turkey. 

That, and the fact that the nurse I spoke to this morning said if my levels are high enough we can do an early ultrasound before I head off to Hawaii on Feb 3. Definitely nervous about traveling for 13 hours!!! Got myself some compression socks and sea bands for nausea just in case MS rears its ugly head just in time for me to get on a couple planes. 

I know air travel has been deemed 'safe' in the first trimester but I can't help but being paranoid about that, too. Hahaha, I think I'm going to be a ball of nerves for the entirety of the first trimester.


----------



## lindsayms05

I understand completely about being a ball of nerves. I was a mess my entire first pregnancy with worry. I lost a baby at the start of second tri over the summer so I know I will be an absolute disaster with worry this time around. I'm just trying to stay positive and think happy thoughts!


----------



## akinsmom2

Nausea last night was awful was with my mom and we went to gas station almost got sick in the parking lot then she just knew! This morning wasn't feeling well took a power nap and had a sandwich and now I feel better


----------



## akinsmom2

Dr app Feb 8 I can't wait . I will do blood work that day


----------



## akinsmom2

The fatigue and nausea is so real with me too no headaches though.


----------



## MEPride

Got my second beta hcg. Rose from 123.8 to 995.1 in 4 days! Yay!

Still no real symptoms on my end. A little tired. A little more hungry than usual but other than that I feel A-OK! 

First ultrasound is scheduled for Feb 13 at 7 weeks! I should be able to see the heart beat at that point, right?


----------



## Shanlee16

Put me down for October 7, until I have a doctor appointment to get it adjusted!


----------



## lindsayms05

akinsmom - So sorry the symptoms are kicking in so hard, but I always feel reassured when I feel a little ill in the beginning like levels are rising nicely! Hopefully it will only stick around a short while and you'll get to feeling better soon.

MEpride - I'm SO glad to see your second blood draw went up so much! I'd be breathing a big ol sigh of relief if I were you. Do you have you first appointment scheduled? (Sorry, just saw that you do!) Yes, you should be able to see the heartbeat then! That is one of my favorite things about being pregnant...that very first appointment where you get to see and hear your little teeny tiny baby for the first time!

Welcome Shanlee! Huge congrats on the BFP!


----------



## MEPride

Lindsay,

I have an early ultrasound scheduled for the 13th which I am SUPER excited about. I have my first official Prenatal Appointment for the 24th and then the official 'physical' appointment 2 weeks later, where I assume they will do a pap, blood pressure, etc.


----------



## lindsayms05

That's exciting that you have an early appointment! I feel like the few weeks leading up to the first appointment seem to drag but then after that it goes faster.

My first appointment is February 20th. I'll meet with the prenatal nurse to fill out all my paperwork and then I will have my appointment with my ob. I will have an ultrasound (YAY!!) and normal work up. As long as everything checks out okay, I won't be seen again until 12 weeks. That's standard though.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

I'm due on the 2nd of October. I had started a thread over in the pregnancy groups section, but I see you're all over here :) glad I found some people at last. I thought I was alone!

This is baby number three for us; my kids are 4 and 2. We've tried a long time for this baby and had a fair few losses, so I'm hoping this one sticks!!


----------



## verily

I'm tentatively joining you all. I should be due roughly around the beginning of October. Got a faint BFP yesterday and confirmed it with a blood test today. I'm seeing a fertility specialist and he's putting me on progesterone suppositories as a precaution as my level (16) was on the low side of normal. 

I m/c a little over a year ago with a blighted ovum, so I am happy but cautious. My #s look better right now though than before (progesterone was extremely low last time).


----------



## saraaa

According to my calculator I'm due the 9th of October, I said last time I didn't want to be pregnant during the summer because I hate heat :haha:


----------



## Shanlee16

Just venting ladies!! So I'm due the 8th now as I called my ob and she gave me that date and I'll trust her word over my calculator. But I just want to vent about how stressful it is waiting until our first doctors appointments! I'm in the US and my ob won't see me until 8 weeks, not even for a blood draw. So I'm just patiently (and anxiously!) waiting and hoping everything turns out fine. I wish I could at least have a blood draw to know my levels are rising normally!! Guess I'll just have to wait tho


----------



## Alie

After a year and half of trying for my first, I just tested this morning and got a positive after just 1 min. I can't BELIEVE its my time! 

Can you put me down for Oct. 9th, that's what due date calculator is showing.

Omg, omg, omg, omg, omg, omg.


----------



## MEPride

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!! Welcome to the party!!! And welcome to the anxious waiting game of the first trimester, lol!!!


AFM, still no MS or sore boobs. (Thank goodness.) Though I fear the former will rear its ugly head by Feb 3rd when I'll be 6 weeks and flying to Hawaii. Bought a couple sea bands to help and am contemplating buying some MS drops for the plane rides, just in case.

I had a meltdown last night for no good reason. DH and I were lying in bed and he rolled over and tweaked my shoulder. It hurt a little but by the way I was bawling my eyes out you'd think I was stabbed! He was freaking out, "IM SO SORRY!!!" And finally I was able to say "I don't know why I'm crying!! It didn't really hurt!!!" He just started laughing and blamed it on "little Emily". 

Speaking of which. I have this gut feeling it's a boy. But we would love to have a girl. For the last year of trying DH has been fixated on the name Emily. It's a pretty name but not my favorite. If this baby IS a girl, I'm thinking about letting him name her Emily so long as I can choose the middle name. And the name of our 2nd born child, hahaha!


----------



## saraaa

I'm worried... I took a test on Friday afternoon and it was pretty dark... 
just took one now at 7am and it seems a bit lighter :( 
I had a Mc/cp before I got pregnant with my son, so I'm scared it's happening again :/ 
My periods not even due until Thursday, but from the darkness of my Friday test I was expecting it to be darker by now nearly a day and a half later :/


----------



## babyno9

Due 4th October. 

I feel sick this morning but think it may be hunger but because i feel sick i don't want to eat.


----------



## MEPride

Saraaa, try not to be too worried. I had a CP a year ago. This time around I POAS every day for the last 2 weeks. Primarily because the first few sticks didn't get darker....

All I can say is that now entering my 5th week I can finally see the progression and only with the last 3 have they gotten noticeably darker day by day.

If your hcg is on the lower end (which it should be this early on) it takes a while to double enough for there to be huge progression on those evil pee sticks. For ex: if your levels start at 1 then by 14 dpo your levels may only be 128. But if your levels start at 5 then by 14 dpo they might be 640. Big difference, right??

As hard as it might be, put the pee sticks down for a few more days and THEN see what they say. Give it until AF is due, if you can. Of course easier said than done. Especially when I have a pee stick collection taking up my bathroom cabinet drawer.


----------



## yogimama

Hey all! My EDD is Oct 1, 2017 (according to online calculator).

My first beta draw was at 14dp5dt and was 4113!! 

:)


----------



## saraaa

MEPride said:


> Saraaa, try not to be too worried. I had a CP a year ago. This time around I POAS every day for the last 2 weeks. Primarily because the first few sticks didn't get darker....
> 
> All I can say is that now entering my 5th week I can finally see the progression and only with the last 3 have they gotten noticeably darker day by day.
> 
> If your hcg is on the lower end (which it should be this early on) it takes a while to double enough for there to be huge progression on those evil pee sticks. For ex: if your levels start at 1 then by 14 dpo your levels may only be 128. But if your levels start at 5 then by 14 dpo they might be 640. Big difference, right??
> 
> As hard as it might be, put the pee sticks down for a few more days and THEN see what they say. Give it until AF is due, if you can. Of course easier said than done. Especially when I have a pee stick collection taking up my bathroom cabinet drawer.

Thanks MEPride, I've just got my second CB digi left, I got 1-2 yesterday so I'm gonna do my next one on Friday a week after my first positive test, as long as everything is ok still. 
I did just sneeze and have the feeling my uterus was going to fly out tho, brought back fond memories of round ligament pain from my son :haha:


----------



## MrsReed2015

Hi all!

My EDD is Oct 8th going on the online calculator. Had a rubbish year in 2016 so this is our rainbow baby &#128522;

Going to hold off booking a midwife appointment until I'm at least 7 weeks due to the history.

Cautiously excited!

Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0357.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## My_Story

MEPride said:


> Saraaa, try not to be too worried. I had a CP a year ago. This time around I POAS every day for the last 2 weeks. Primarily because the first few sticks didn't get darker....
> 
> All I can say is that now entering my 5th week I can finally see the progression and only with the last 3 have they gotten noticeably darker day by day.
> 
> If your hcg is on the lower end (which it should be this early on) it takes a while to double enough for there to be huge progression on those evil pee sticks. For ex: if your levels start at 1 then by 14 dpo your levels may only be 128. But if your levels start at 5 then by 14 dpo they might be 640. Big difference, right??
> 
> As hard as it might be, put the pee sticks down for a few more days and THEN see what they say. Give it until AF is due, if you can. Of course easier said than done. Especially when I have a pee stick collection taking up my bathroom cabinet drawer.


Just popping in here.... :ninja:
Wanted to share a little light!

I had had 9 losses and because of that constantly on tender hooks that something is going wrong. I still check everytime I go to the bathroom on knicker watch. BUT Ive had 3 scans so far and all looks great for once. Next scan is tomorrow at 10w1d which Im nervous as hell about... anyways

My HCG at 12dpo was only 16!! Then at 19dpo was 739. Some people just dont start with high hcg levels and all be amazing. Its all about how the levels double! 
Please ladies, as hard as it is (and im talking from experience) please try not to scrutinize hpt! I cant talk as I did and CBD to watch progress but looking back it was unnecessary stress. 

At this moment in time YOU ARE PREGNANT!! :happydance:
Enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## Shanlee16

Hey my EDD according to my doctor is also October 8!! I am so nervous and anxiously waiting my first doctor appointment which is not until February 28! How are you doing, feeling, etc?!Congrats!!


----------



## MEPride

Welcome to the thread, newbies!! Yogimama, you and I have the same EDD! As of now at least, haha. My first scan is Feb 13th so I'll know more concretely then.

Feeling good, Shanlee! No MS in sight (knock on wood), and just slight tenderness to breasts in the area close to my armpits. Boobs are huge and heavy though. Naps have become my best friend (and now I have a good excuse for one on the weekends!!). My worst symptoms, for now, seem to be cystic acne and constipation.

How's everyone else?


----------



## saraaa

My_Story said:


> MEPride said:
> 
> 
> Saraaa, try not to be too worried. I had a CP a year ago. This time around I POAS every day for the last 2 weeks. Primarily because the first few sticks didn't get darker....
> 
> All I can say is that now entering my 5th week I can finally see the progression and only with the last 3 have they gotten noticeably darker day by day.
> 
> If your hcg is on the lower end (which it should be this early on) it takes a while to double enough for there to be huge progression on those evil pee sticks. For ex: if your levels start at 1 then by 14 dpo your levels may only be 128. But if your levels start at 5 then by 14 dpo they might be 640. Big difference, right??
> 
> As hard as it might be, put the pee sticks down for a few more days and THEN see what they say. Give it until AF is due, if you can. Of course easier said than done. Especially when I have a pee stick collection taking up my bathroom cabinet drawer.
> 
> 
> Just popping in here.... :ninja:
> Wanted to share a little light!
> 
> I had had 9 losses and because of that constantly on tender hooks that something is going wrong. I still check everytime I go to the bathroom on knicker watch. BUT Ive had 3 scans so far and all looks great for once. Next scan is tomorrow at 10w1d which Im nervous as hell about... anyways
> 
> My HCG at 12dpo was only 16!! Then at 19dpo was 739. Some people just dont start with high hcg levels and all be amazing. Its all about how the levels double!
> Please ladies, as hard as it is (and im talking from experience) please try not to scrutinize hpt! I cant talk as I did and CBD to watch progress but looking back it was unnecessary stress.
> 
> At this moment in time YOU ARE PREGNANT!! :happydance:
> Enjoy it :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:
I compared todays test to a photo of Friday's test taken about the same development time and today's is a little bit darker... 
I just think it had dried funny and the dye had clumped together on one side.
I'm keeping everything crossed :blush:


----------



## akinsmom2

If I'm lucky every other day I will get a bit of break from nausea. But every since I had suspicion of being pregnant my throat has been dry and sore. Never have had this before anyone ever had this? Today I am feeling super round and bloated lol. I agree that it is pure torture waiting for that first app and my app isn't thy far away, but still Feb 8th can't come quick enough.my appetite right bow is just killing me nothing sounds good I have to think about it for a while and just try it . Sometimes that's what kicks my nausea in is the food it's not even the smell.yesterday I Almost got sick on my nieces coloring book it was awful!! Hoping since today went smoothly that tomorrow isn't to bad because I have to take my step dad to some appointments and that will last few hours sometimes driving intensify the nausea too. Naps are very important to me or any kind of sleep I was so tired I couldn't Wait to put kid too bed at 8 went and laid down past out immediately had a power nap for like 35 min just to wake up go pee and get snack and drink..sorry for the long post


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm experiencing sore (.)(.) tiredness and some very light brown discharge which I've been informed is quite common at 4 weeks.

Could do with a sleep at the moment but I'm at work! Which is ironic as I'm having a restless night sleep lately! Oh the joys &#128522;


----------



## hmcx

I got my bfp this morning. 

And online calculator says I'm due on 9th October!


----------



## saraaa

Anyone else got the horrible metal/ bloody taste in their mouth??


----------



## akinsmom2

Congrats


----------



## lindsayms05

Wow, I haven't been on in a few days. I'm so glad to see so many new people! I think I have everyone added, please let me know if I have missed anyone.

It is so exciting to see all the appointments coming up in the next few weeks. My first appointment is February 20th, which is in 3 weeks. My brain knows in the grand scheme of things, 3 weeks is nothing, but it seems oh so long right now! I just want to get in and see the beautiful heartbeat and put my mind at ease.

Symptom wise for me...not too much yet, but I don't usually have many symptoms early on. I'm a bit tired and I have a weird dry scratchy throat, but that's about it. I have felt a few twinges on my left side which I'm hoping is just the baby snuggling in. TMI but I have a lot of creamy cm. I'm a little paranoid because I lost a baby just into my second tri in June due to undiagnosed (at the time) IC and it all started with red bleeding at 7 weeks. I'm trying to put those thoughts aside because I was diagnosed after my loss and had a major surgery (transabdominal cerclage) to prevent another IC loss. Due to my TAC, I will get bi weekly scans during my second tri to monitor cervical length so I'm happy I'll get to see the baby often during then!


----------



## MEPride

Congrats hmcx!!!

My birthday is Oct 10 so if this baby is a sticky bean then I'll have one helluva birthday gift.

Pretty sure I had my first wave of nausea this morning. Hard to tell since I was partially asleep and it yanked me awake. Most of the morning my stomach was a bit unsettled but not really nauseous. I'm really hoping the nausea holds out a bit longer!


----------



## squirrel.

Lindsay: I'm really sorry for your loss. I can imagine how scary pregnancy is after something like that. It's good they will be doing extra scans to check on you and give reassurance! Your symptoms sound similar to mine. I have sore boobs (especially nipples) and I'm tired, but not much else. My right ovary twinges a lot, which I think is the corpus luteum growing. I have polycistic ovaries (especially my right, which is the side I tend to ovulate on) so I'm used to it twinging. I have a scan at 6 weeks and at 8 and 10 weeks as I have been at the recurrent miscarriage clinic, but in terms of appointments, I have to wait till 11 weeks. That's when you usually get your booking in appointment with midwife around here. 

MEPride: that would be an amazing birthday gift!! 

No metal taste here, but I hear that's a great sign. In all my hopeful cycles I would try to trick myself into thinking there was a funny taste in my mouth :haha: 

Is anyone else going to be staying team yellow? We always said with this last baby we wouldn't find out (we found out with our last two). The only way I'd cave is if it happened to be twins, which is highly unlikely. They do run in my mum's line, but I doubt I'd get them. My brother just had twins, and even though there's no logic to why I think this, I doubt I would also have twins.


----------



## hello_kitty

The online calculator says 10/10 for me, my first pre natal appointment will be on 2/16 so the date may change then.


----------



## akinsmom2

Congrats and welcome to the new ones I've missed lol. I've had this scratchy dry sore throat as well mine has been antagonizing.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Hubby and I have decided that we are team yellow unless it's twins and in that case we will find out what we're having &#128522;


----------



## saraaa

I neeeeeed to know what I'm having lol, I'm too impatient. I paid for a scan at 17 weeks with my son to find out what he was and I'll be doing the same again :haha:


----------



## MrsReed2015

I want to find out but as hubby says he wants a surprise I will go with that. I'm just soooooooo happy to be pregnant I don't mind what we have.. (although secretly I'm hoping for a girl &#128525;)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's scan photos on this thread!


----------



## saraaa

I'm dying for a girl, my other half knows I am as well so no pressure lol.
I don't know what it is but I would probably cry if they said I was having another boy, I think it's because my dad died before I was born so it was just me and my mum and I want that closeness with a daughter as well.


----------



## Shanlee16

We too are waiting to find out until the baby's born. So team yellow over here as well!! My symptoms aren't really showing up and I'm more than okay with that!! But I'm also 4w2d so I know there is plenty of time. I'm just keeping fingers crossed that nothing will show up down the road because my mother had 3 very easy, symptom-free pregnancies and I'm hoping to follow in tradition!!

The only one I am getting is a dull cramping in my uterus and occassionally off to my right side. Anyone else getting cramps? When I first found out I was pregnant I thought for sure AF was about to rear her ugly head but now I am starting to feel more relaxed towards them and remind myself it's my little pistachio settling in.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Oh ditto on the uterus cramps. Mine are quite as strong as AF Ines but I can feel that there is something going on. Which is a nice reminder of my little bean :thumbup:

It feels like a pull sometimes, sometimes to the left and then right. And I've had little shudder which feel very similar to the baby moving.


----------



## hmcx

We would find out. 
We did with our daughter (she's 6 now). Im too impatient to wait 

I don't seem to have any symptoms, I've woken up with a horrible cold this morning so I just feel awful because of that.


----------



## akinsmom2

We have a boy and a girl so it doesn't make a difference to me . But son is 6 he wants a brother lol hoping for a happy and healthy baby . I had an early scan with my daughter at 15 for the gender my son I found out at 20 weeks .


----------



## lindsayms05

There's no way I could wait to find out the gender! LOL. With my daughter, we paid for an gender ultrasound while we were on vacation. With this little one, I will be 16/17 weeks in April so we will go to an ultrasound place again for an early gender and then confirm at my 20 week appointment.


----------



## hmcx

That's what we did, we paid private for an early scan at 6 weeks, then another at 16 for gender 

And then at my 20 week appointment at the hospital we asked the gender just to confirm! Luckily they said the same as the private clinic. 


I'll probably do the same this time. It's seems so far away though!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Because of my previous history with ectopic I should be getting a scan at 7 weeks. Haven't heard from a midwife yet?( have given details to the doctor) 

It feels like time is going slllloooooowwwwwwllllyyyyy! 

I flicked through the thread with bump pics, and it made me want mine! This is my second child so hopefully I will show sooner!

My nipples are so sore today and I'm already thinking about going to bed! It's 17:30 here!

Any more symptoms from anyone?


----------



## lindsayms05

Still not many symptoms on my end, but I'm definitely not complaining! I am more tired than usual and I'm really struggling with finding foods that I want to eat. I always seem to lose a bit of weight in the first tri, not due to morning sickness, but lack of appetite. My dreams seem to be ramping up a bit. Vivid dreams is one of my usual early symptoms.


----------



## squirrel.

Not an enormous amount of symptoms here either. I have had sore breasts (especially nipples) since around 5dpo. They went for a couple of days and are worse some days than others, but that's my biggest symptom. Today I've been tender in my uterus area - not quite like AF cramps, just swollen and tender feeling, which I hope is uterus stretching, not a sign of bad things happening. I've had some food aversions and I'm exhausted every single evening! It's only 6:20 here and I'm sitting in my daughter's room while she drifts off and I am seriously considering hopping into bed in a minute myself! The last thing is my resting heart rate is up to 74 and has been since last week (my usual is 60). So that's a comforting sign. I'm not testing till my early scan a week from today (as part of attending the recurrent miscarriage clinic, they give you regular reassurance scans), so little symptoms are really reassuring!


----------



## saraaa

I can't find anything I want to eat either. I seem to have evening sickness rather than morning! I can look forward to my dinner all day then it'll get to about 5pm and I just want to sit on the sofa and try to settle my stomach >.<


----------



## MEPride

I'm not 100% certain but I think we will find out the gender. Mostly because we want a girl so badly that if it's a boy we will have ample time to get psyched up for a boy. I just have this feeling it's a boy. Anyone else have that feeling????

The moment of nausea yesterday has passed. More than anything I am HUNGRY!!!!! I think it will be hard to limit the weight gain just to 25-35 pounds if this continues, lol! Other than that, boobs are just starting to get sore in spots but not bad. A little more tired but not exhausted. Honestly, I took a Walmart 88 cent HPT this morning just to make sure I was still pregnant. Nice dark test line thankfully!!! But honestly I feel so NORMAL that it's almost concerning, hahaha. Looking forward to my scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I am due October 5th, this will be my 3rd baby. We have a boy and a girl so we will see what our tiebreaker is :) 

I am almost 5 weeks. My HPT seems really dark...
 



Attached Files:







Tiebreaker Coming Soon!!.JPG
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MEPride

Congrats KitteyKat!


----------



## akinsmom2

Congrats kitteykat


----------



## bellaboo

Hi don't mind if I join here too, 'officially' I'm due 27th September but after my previous 2 babies, who were a week/2 weeks late my guess it will be an October baby. 
I already have a girl and a boy, I am kinda hoping for a girl this time but obviously just happy and healthy. This baby is quite a special one for our family after the passing away of my mum in Dec. Here's my full story on that https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2426501-mum-sent-me-baby.html 
xx


----------



## MrsReed2015

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I am due October 5th, this will be my 3rd baby. We have a boy and a girl so we will see what our tiebreaker is :)
> 
> I am almost 5 weeks. My HPT seems really dark...

Mine is exactly like this! I took mine at 4w exactly and they looked like this.. never had them so dark before!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0358.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi ladies :) im wondering if you all mind if i join you? I had a MC in November last year and found out 3 days ago that i am pregnant again :D due October 16 according to my LMP but my test showed positive 5 days before my period is due so wondering how accurate that truly is :/


----------



## MrsReed2015

Morning ladies!

Not sure if it's all in my head but I have major pregnancy bloat already! I'm probably over thinking it but it's pretty obvious... is anyone else having bloat?


----------



## hmcx

I'm always bloated. 
My boobs started feeling heavy this morning too, I was waiting for that. 

Had some light bleeding today, I remember this happening a bit when I was pregnant with my daughter. 

But that was 7 years ago so I can't rememember everything too clearly!


----------



## MEPride

Definitely having bloat that comes and goes MrsReed! But I think mine is more related to the constipation I am already having. Maybe TMI, but I haven't had a normal BM since getting my bfp! It's terrible! One extreme or the other. And it's not lack of fiber in my diet I'll tell you that!


----------



## lindsayms05

I'm with you on the bloat! I have a general heavy feeling in my lower stomach. I am feeling some mild cramps off and on today and TMI, very heavy discharge. I remember loads of creamy with my other pregnancies, but I don't remember cramps and thicker discharge. I'm trying to relax about anything so I'm not going to over think it. 19 more days until my first appointment! I will make it to that point, I will make it to that point, I will make it to that point!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I've been very bloated. After finding out I was pregnant yesterday all the signs are coming out for me now! I guess I probably had them before but was too busy to see :haha: 

This is my 3rd baby, it still hasn't kicked in for me yet. I am still in shock more than anything. I have a lot going on this month. 

My youngest, she's 2. She has had a cough since about 6 months of age, so we are just now putting her through all of these tests to find out what is causing this. We did find out she has asthma so I have to give her an inhaler twice a day! Than we are getting a puppy March 1st, so I guess things come in threes! 

They don't see me here until about 10 weeks, since I have had multiple pregnancies with no issues really. I had bleeding with the first one a little bit, but nothing with the 2nd pregnancy. so we will see when my first appointment is. If my adding is correct it will be around March 10th. This is so crazy!


----------



## saraaa

I'm bloated too, I wear high waisted jeans to work and they're cutting me in half at the mo. Gossip spreads like wildfire in my job so if I donned some maternity jeans everyone would know within about 5 minutes lol :haha:


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm so glad I'm not the only bloated one!

I'm with you on the discharge Lindsay.. mines abundant! In my knickers too TMI.. all good signs I think.


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm so glad I'm not the only bloated one!

I'm with you on the discharge Lindsay.. mines abundant! In my knickers too TMI.. all good signs I think.


----------



## akinsmom2

I have been bloated the last several days as well too along with mild amount of white creamy discharge as well.if I could get of this cold or allergies I would be happy go lucky though.. lol..today is officially Feb 1St Yay my app is on the 8th and I can't wait


----------



## MEPride

Hey, has anyone on this thread flown on a plane in their first trimester? I'm leaving for Hawaii in 2 days and I'm really nervous about traveling for 13 hours. It's broke. Into 2 plane rides, but still...

I realize it is supposedly 'safe' during the first trimester but I am still afraid. I have compression socks and sea bands just in case, but anything else to recommend besides getting up and walking every so often? The pressure up so high won't bother anything???


Last April I flew to Ireland and thought there was a chance for pregnancy while I was there. AF was a couple days late. Then while on the plane I got HORRIBLE cramps, which I never get and AF reared her ugly head. I don't know if the cabin pressure made my AF cramps worse or whether it was another CP as I didn't take a HPT. I'm just scared of getting those cramps and miscarrying. &#128546;&#128546;&#128560;


----------



## lindsayms05

Glad to hear we are all in the same boat with symptoms right now!

MEpride - I have always heard that flying early in pregnancy was completely safe. I would try not to worry about it and just enjoy your trip! That sounds heavenly right about now. I am from Ohio and while our winter has been mild thus far, I would still love to head some place tropical!


----------



## akinsmom2

Vacation would be super cool right now to keep my mind distracted and make it be next Wed already lol. Have a safe flight and travel I think you will be perfectly fine


----------



## squirrel.

Have any of you guys had symptoms come and go? I'm a bit paranoid after all my early losses and don't remember worrying like this with my other two kids. The thing is, just yesterday, my boobs were really sore, but today, they're a lot less so. I know that symptoms come and go, but I'm just so scared! I'm having a scan on Tuesday as part of the recurrent miscarriage clinic and I know I juts need to relax until then, but I'm finding it hard. I don't want to do any more tests, because that's how I found out I was miscarrying the last time (digital went back down to 1-2 when I was expecting 3+) - I just want it to be Tuesday and getting some good news for a change!


----------



## squirrel.

MEPride: I have flown in both my successful pregnancies - once on a 24-hour trip to New Zealand (from London) at 12 weeks on the way there and then 30 weeks on the way back. I have since found out I have a clotting disorder and am at greater risk of DVTs and similar conditions and despite that, I was still okay. Not that my one anecdote is anything to go by :haha: but I think it's very safe.


----------



## miss_nat84

Omg bloat yes soooo much bloat and im not even 4 weeks yet! Baby number 3 so maybe thats why....pls tell me this is normal? Haha


----------



## saraaa

squirrel. said:


> Have any of you guys had symptoms come and go? I'm a bit paranoid after all my early losses and don't remember worrying like this with my other two kids. The thing is, just yesterday, my boobs were really sore, but today, they're a lot less so. I know that symptoms come and go, but I'm just so scared! I'm having a scan on Tuesday as part of the recurrent miscarriage clinic and I know I juts need to relax until then, but I'm finding it hard. I don't want to do any more tests, because that's how I found out I was miscarrying the last time (digital went back down to 1-2 when I was expecting 3+) - I just want it to be Tuesday and getting some good news for a change!

Yeah my sore boobs come and go, I haven't had any sickness today either. I'm trying not to worry, I had a loss at 5w3d just before my son so I'm hoping history won't repeat itself!!
I did do my other clear blue on Monday and got 2-3, after getting 1-2 on Saturday, so hopefully everything's progressing!


----------



## akinsmom2

My symptoms come and go as well but the allergies are probably just over powering them right now. My boob's are super sensitive right now though they feel almost like there burnt lol. That all today besides having to pee alot. With all these allergies I don't. Know what to do with my self Dr told me to take benadryl so currently waiting for that to kick in .


----------



## Alie

My symptoms are incredibly painful boobs. I am someone who has NEVER had painful boobs even before AF, so this is crazy to me. 

Does the boob soreness go away? It kind of hurts just to wear my regular bras...

Also, I'm worried that I'm going to be a total wimp this pregnancy, and that sucks. I used to think I had a very high pain tolerance (can get a brazillian bikini wax and not even flinch), but these cramps in my abdomen and boob soreness REALLY worry me that pregnancy is going to have me crying in pain.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## MEPride

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. It is appreciated. I think I'm going to worry regardless until I get there and realize it's all okay.



Symptoms DO come and go. Some days I'm tired. Others not so. My boobs are gradually becoming more sore. But I still don't have many other symptoms and keep having to take HPT's to make sure I'm still pregnant. Just doesn't feel real!!


----------



## flyingduster

Tentatively poking my nose in here.... Faint BFP today at 12dpo, AF due on Saturday and I'll keep doing more tests as the days tick by.

But it was the exact same ovulation date as my oldest, six years ago, so due date is the same of Oct 14th. Fx tests get darker and I can stay!!!


----------



## MrsReed2015

My symptoms seem to change day by day too. I understand your concerns as I too suffered losses last year but we need to think positive, we are pregnant, and our bodies are adjusting to the settling in baby :happydance:

As for my (.)(.) they are still sooooo sore! I'm in my maternity bra just to ease the discomfort! I still have the full pressure type feeling in my uterus.. it's a nice reminder of the pregnancy. I'm trying to embrace every second of this.

Hope everyone is feeling good today! Xx


----------



## MrsReed2015

miss_nat84 said:


> Omg bloat yes soooo much bloat and im not even 4 weeks yet! Baby number 3 so maybe thats why....pls tell me this is normal? Haha

This pregnancy number 5, but baby no 2.. and I'm so bloated already! I think our bodies are used to stretching and the muscles aren't what they used to be :nope: 

I guess we will have bumps fairly quickly too!


----------



## KylasBaby

Can I join? My girlfriend and I are expecting #2. Got my bfp yesterday at 11dpo! Due October 14th I had a mmc in 2014 duebin October so praying for a take home October baby!


----------



## shibama

Hello all! I'm expecting #3 on October 11. I'm surrounded by boys at home so fingers crossed for a little girl this time haha


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm feeling very happy that not only is tomorrow Friday buts my last day of being the 4w bracket :happydance:


----------



## Mallerm

I'm in! Got my bfp on Sunday, been testing every day since then to show progression. My EDD is October 10th and this will be my third (4th pregnancy). Hoping everything goes ok. I am scheduled for an early ultrasound on the 20th of February, I'll be 7 weeks.


----------



## Shanlee16

Reed when was your lmp? Mine was the 1st so my 4 weeks is up on Saturday night-Sunday morning I'm 5 weeks!! I wish mine was tomorrow! My cramps have gone away and now I don't really have anything. But I did throw up this morning!! It took me by surprise to say the least! And I also took an early response yesterday and got a test line that was darker than the control so I'm feeling extremely confident and relieved that at least I now feel safe from an early chemical.


----------



## yogimama

Well, I'm 5w4d today! Had a bit of a scare earlier this week when I started spotting brown. I've an ectopic before so my clinic had me come in for a quick scan and beta to make sure all was well. At 17dp5dfet my beta was at 20,711!!!! Holy shit. Yolk sac was found and no worry about ectopic!

Spotting continues and I'm woozy - starving but nothing appeals to me - my boobs feel like rocks and I'm exhausted. Yay!!! :) 

So happy to finally be a part of this all after so many years of trying and so many losses!

How is everyone else feeling? Anyone have beta yet?


----------



## flyingduster

I won't have betas, they're not really done much here. I'll just wait till I get a good blazing BFP and then go book in with my midwife. AF is only just due tomorrow so I'll take a FRER then. My cheapies have clear, if faint, lines though so I'm confident it'll show nicely on a FRER! Weep, nerve wreaking times though. I had a early loss/chemical in November, so feeling a bit guarded still...


----------



## MrsReed2015

Shanlee16 said:


> Reed when was your lmp? Mine was the 1st so my 4 weeks is up on Saturday night-Sunday morning I'm 5 weeks!! I wish mine was tomorrow! My cramps have gone away and now I don't really have anything. But I did throw up this morning!! It took me by surprise to say the least! And I also took an early response yesterday and got a test line that was darker than the control so I'm feeling extremely confident and relieved that at least I now feel safe from an early chemical.

We are so close! My LMP was 31st Dec.. so tomorrow (Saturday) I will be 5 weeks! My cramps come and go.. not really noticeable! Oh dear I don't wish for sickness, but I guess it's just part of it. Great news on the first response being dark, it's great to see progression. I stopped testing on tuesday for my own sanity :haha:


----------



## saraaa

My symptoms keep coming and going >.< 
If I hadn't of started with any then I probably wouldn't mind lol, but I knew I was pregnant because of the sore boobs, hungover feeling and the full feeling down low. 
Never willed to have sore boobs and feel sick so much before :haha:


----------



## MrsReed2015

I've read of lots of people who symptoms come and go. So we are normal :haha:

I literally love the full pressure feeling in my uterus.. it makes me feel so pregnant!


----------



## miss_nat84

KylasBaby said:


> Can I join? My girlfriend and I are expecting #2. Got my bfp yesterday at 11dpo! Due October 14th I had a mmc in 2014 duebin October so praying for a take home October baby!

Congrats!!!! Would you like to be bump buddies? Im due October 14 too! :D


----------



## saraaa

MrsReed2015 said:


> I've read of lots of people who symptoms come and go. So we are normal :haha:
> 
> I literally love the full pressure feeling in my uterus.. it makes me feel so pregnant!

My boobs have started hurting again now :haha: 
I had the full feeling constantly with my son and if I woke up in the morning and it wasn't there I was scared lol. I can sort of feel it now, but I'm sitting on a bus home from work with my jeans cutting me in half :haha: 
I'm sure everyone's noticing the bloat &#128584;


----------



## KylasBaby

miss_nat84 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? My girlfriend and I are expecting #2. Got my bfp yesterday at 11dpo! Due October 14th I had a mmc in 2014 duebin October so praying for a take home October baby!
> 
> Congrats!!!! Would you like to be bump buddies? Im due October 14 too! :DClick to expand...

Hey, would love to. I'm just not sure this pregnancy will stick. My lines haven't gotten any darker. AF due tomorrow so we will see


----------



## MrsReed2015

saraaa said:


> MrsReed2015 said:
> 
> 
> I've read of lots of people who symptoms come and go. So we are normal :haha:
> 
> I literally love the full pressure feeling in my uterus.. it makes me feel so pregnant!
> 
> My boobs have started hurting again now :haha:
> I had the full feeling constantly with my son and if I woke up in the morning and it wasn't there I was scared lol. I can sort of feel it now, but I'm sitting on a bus home from work with my jeans cutting me in half :haha:
> I'm sure everyone's noticing the bloat &#128584;Click to expand...

Oh the bloat! It's so bad isn't it! I'm in leggings just be comfortable :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

I might have missed it, but when is everyones first pre natal appointment? Mine is 2/16.


----------



## lindsayms05

My first appointment, which is right at 8 weeks, is February 20th. A little over two weeks away! I can't wait. :)


----------



## flyingduster

miss_nat84 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? My girlfriend and I are expecting #2. Got my bfp yesterday at 11dpo! Due October 14th I had a mmc in 2014 duebin October so praying for a take home October baby!
> 
> Congrats!!!! Would you like to be bump buddies? Im due October 14 too! :DClick to expand...

Me three!!!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm calling it official now, temp was higher today, and this is a pic at 10 mins. Ahhhhhhhh!!!! Due date the same as my oldest son had; 14th oct.


----------



## saraaa

I don't know when to call my doctors, I'll probably wait until I'm about 7 weeks before I phone. I think I was seen at 9 weeks with my son


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I have my first prenatal appointment: March 20th. I will be just over 11 weeks. They don't see you here until you are a little bit later, and since I've had healthy pregnancies with my other two they are not really too concerned with this one. I have a long way to go but I'm excited and enjoy every minute of it. I am so busy with my daughter's appointments that it will fly by. I have an appointment almost every week until than! It stinks!


----------



## Shanlee16

My first appointment is the 28th! I'll be just over 8 weeks. I'm so excited and anxious and want the appointment to be here already. This is my first pregnancy and I have so many concerns but I know once you hear the heartbeat Chances for MC decrease. Holding my breath until then Basically!


----------



## PSamuel

Hi Ladies!! I'd like to join in too and be bump beddies. My EDD is Oct 7th. LMP was Dec 31st (boy was i bummed!) :haha:

I got my first BFP at 8dpo and have been testing almost every day since. My IC hpt lines are now the same color, nice and dark. I also had my first doc appointment yesterday at 4w5d. They confirmed pregnancy with a urine test. No beta or blood tests were done.

I did decline the pap and invasive cultures, since it's so early and I've heard and read of miscarriages due to invasive tests that early. 

I have to travel for work on Sunday, trying to tell myself a 4 hr flight won't harm my lil peanut! 

As for symptoms I've had sore boobs and the lower belly bloat/pressure and dull lower backache. Also been having pinches on the left, right and middle (mostly left - think that's the side I ovulated on). Hunger has def gone up. No intense smells, morning sickness or food aversions so far. 

Tomorrow I complete 5 weeks! :happydance:

Oh and this is baby #1, so we are super excited! :D


----------



## akinsmom2

Feb 8th is my prenatal appointment can't wait .... my entire breast bone hurts today.


----------



## MrsReed2015

My midwife is calling me this week to arrange the booking in appointment which I imagine will be around 8 weeks.

Boobs are sore today! Nipples and down the sides. Lower pressure is still there. 

Going through all my maternity clothes at present, as I don't think it will be long before they are needed!

5 weeks today.. yay!


----------



## MrsReed2015

PSamuel said:


> Hi Ladies!! I'd like to join in too and be bump beddies. My EDD is Oct 7th. LMP was Dec 31st (boy was i bummed!) :haha:
> 
> I got my first BFP at 8dpo and have been testing almost every day since. My IC hpt lines are now the same color, nice and dark. I also had my first doc appointment yesterday at 4w5d. They confirmed pregnancy with a urine test. No beta or blood tests were done.
> 
> I did decline the pap and invasive cultures, since it's so early and I've heard and read of miscarriages due to invasive tests that early.
> 
> I have to travel for work on Sunday, trying to tell myself a 4 hr flight won't harm my lil peanut!
> 
> 
> As for symptoms I've had sore boobs and the lower belly bloat/pressure and dull lower backache. Also been having pinches on the left, right and middle (mostly left - think that's the side I ovulated on). Hunger has def gone up. No intense smells, morning sickness or food aversions so far.
> 
> Tomorrow I complete 5 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> Oh and this is baby #1, so we are super excited! :D

We have the same due date!


----------



## flyingduster

Relief this morning to see even the cheapies are progressing, and progressing well!!! That's still wet! Woohoo. 



I've changed my sig now to be pregnant rather than TTC. I told my family yesterday too! 

Only symptoms I'm getting is round ligament pain in my groin already. Boobs are fine (still breastfeeding miss 2.5) and no nausea yet. Early early days!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Hey ladies, I'm due 12th October, nervous and excited, we have a nearly 6 year old already.


----------



## Liztastic

Hi! Add me to the list. I'm due 10/2/17. Total surprise pregnancy. Last period started on the 26th of Decemeber, had sex on Jan 12th (my birthday), had my Paragard coil removed on the 13th and started on the mini pill the same due. I was having issues with severe pain during my periods due to the IUD. On the 28th took a pregnancy test because AF was late and I was experiencing some symptoms that got me thinking something wasn't right and tested positive, took my last mini pill that morning before I tested. Because of the uncertainty of my conception I'm really worried about the viability of this pregnancy. I'm also not quite for sure when I would have ovulated. With a typical 28 day cycle, I would have ovulated around the 9th. Last time I got pregnant I ovulated on day 17, which would have put this cycle on the 12th, but I didn't have my coil removed until the 13th. While it was not planned, it is wanted. I see it as a blessing from the universe. I am 36 years old, my DH is 37 and we have 4 daughters (15, 12, 8 and 3 and a 9 year son - my step son). I look forward to hopefully getting to know everyone throughout the next 9 months!


----------



## flyingduster

Liztastic, it's possible there were viable sperm still around from the bd, and when the coil was removed the egg was implanted?? Or people can get pregnant with contraception anyway, there is nothing 100%! I imagine you'll be getting a scan and such to find out dates?


----------



## Liztastic

That's my only thought too but that would be pretty late in my cycle to ovulate. I hope I can get a scan but I don't think they are going to see me until I'm 7-8 weeks or maybe later. I have to go do blood work next week and then call after to schedule my appointment. I'm so anxious and worried right now.


----------



## flyingduster

It's hard to see much before 6-7 weeks anyway so it'll be fine to wait to then. Loads and loads of people get pregnant on contraception and have no idea until much later and have perfectly heathy babies. Hugs


----------



## MEPride

Hi from Hawaii, ladies!! I arrived two days ago in paradise. All seemed well until yesterday and things went downhill FAST. I had a glob of dark brown discharge when I wiped yesterday and some mild cramping. Since then the discharge has been gradually lightening up and so has (I think) the cramping. Has anyone else experienced this with previous pregnancies? I'm 6 weeks today.

My breasts are a bit less tender, too, but still tender in spots. I'm hoping that's all just coincidence.

To top it all off, poor DH has food poisoning!!!!! He ate some raw fish from a grocery store and I think that's what got him. Poor guy!

Any thoughts would be great. I'll call my midwife tomorrow since today is Sunday.


----------



## flyingduster

MEPride, call your midwife now if you like, they work all hours and days. If she's not working she won't answer and will have a backup to call.

Brown is generally considered ok, as its old blood and can happen. I hope it is nothing, but I do hear of loads and loads of women bleeding in pregnancy and everything is ok. Xxx


----------



## cat81

Can I join you ladies? Just got my bfp today with baby #3. I'm still in shock. Should be due October 14th. X


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So we told my parents we were pregnant and surprisingly my dad was more happier than my mom :) My mom has been there for me through everything...so maybe it's because she is the one who always goes with me to appointments and such, I am sure she will come around!

I am only 5 weeks, and I feel like I got ran over by a bus. My body aches so bad...I have taken numerous baths because that's what relieves the pain, I am even going to get a massage today to get rid of some of the aches and pains! I hope it helps. I start a new job tomorrow so it will be interesting luckily it's an office job so I won't be moving around a lot.


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome to all the new ladies! I was laid up all weekend with a terrible head cold so I'm just now getting around to catching up on the last few days. Symptom wise, not much has changed for me. Breasts are tender but I wouldn't say they hurt horribly bad. No morning sickness yet. I just crossed over into the 6 week window which was my first mini goal and next goal is 8 weeks. Thankfully I will have my first appointment on exactly 8 weeks! Can't wait.

MEpride - Sorry to hear about your scare. I have always heard that brown blood can be common in early pregnancy. It could be some left over implantation bleeding that has just now worked itself out. I wouldn't stress too much over it unless it gets heavier, turns red, or you start having strong cramps. Try to enjoy that vacation! Sorry to hear about your hubby, I hope he starts feeling better quickly. Being sick on vacation sucks!

As always, I think I got everyone added to the list. If I missed you, just let me know or if I got your date/name wrong. Thanks!


----------



## saraaa

Ive had some awful cramps this evening, after having one miscarriage obviously that's the first thing my mind goes to! :( 
Haven't had any spotting or bleeding but the cramps feel like contractions when I have them, other half won't be home till after 8pm so I can't even try and have a hot shower to see if it helps until after I put our son to bed :( 
I'm hoping I've just over done it at work, but I didn't have this in my sons pregnancy


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome everyone!!!

Cat81, snap! I'm due with #3 on the 14th too!!! Haha.

Kitteykat, yay for your dad being happy! I'm sure you mum will be too, I reckon mums can take it hard though! Haha. Mine was the opposite and my mum was over the moon and my dad has the audacity to say "I'd have thought two was enough"....!!!! Sigh

Saraaa, hugs. I hope the cramps are just baby settling in and making room. Xx


Afm, definite whispers of nausea when my stomach is empty now (so early morning, evening before dinner and late at night) and also light headed then too. And possibly peeing more (or am I just drinking more???) I also get some cramps and a bit of groin pain too, but nothing that stops me in my tracks or anything. 

I'm gonna call my midwife later today (it's only 8am here) and make an appointment to book in with her some time. Woop! I dunno when that'll be though. Lol.


----------



## meya

Hi, can I join? I'm due #2 on the 13th. been feeling a little crampy for the last 2 hour :( hoping its just baba settling in.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Flyingduster: I am starting to feel light headed, it stinks! Hope it doesn't go too long. There are so many different midwives/doctors who schedule at different times. Like for my situation, because I have had two healthy pregnancies they won't see me until 11 weeks. They may or may not even do an ultrasound on me, it stinks!

Saraaa: I hope the cramps are just baby settling in, I had terrible cramps with my son and everything turned out okay! <3 praying for you hun!

I took another pregnancy test on a whim...and holy moly my lines are dark at 5 weeks, I really hope there is one in there not two! I don't know what I would do :haha: Also I took a picture of my bloat...it seems that it gets bigger and bigger everyday! Have you ladies thought of ideas to announce your pregnancies yet? I have a little bit but I am still in shock a little bit! :dohh: Everything seems to be happening for me all at once, I start a new job tomorrow and we are getting a puppy March 1st! I guess things come in three's! <3
 



Attached Files:







5 Weeks.JPG
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









Week 5.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## saraaa

I feel like when I'm doing thing I can't really feel them, as soon as I sit down I feel them. 
My stomachs hurting as well so I'm hoping it's trapped wind, I plan on being asleep on th sofa within the next half hour lol. It's my other halfs birthday today as well so I'm not even in the mood for take out! :(


----------



## flyingduster

I've already announced! Haha. I posted a photo of our goals list for this year, which did have "get pregnant or die trying" written on it, but now crossed off. Hahaha. 

And the FRER tests are so sensitive they get really dark really fast, I wouldn't put much stock in that meaning multiples!! Now if it was a much less sensitive test showing crazy dark test line, maybe, but that isn't that dark for a FRER at five weeks. :)

I won't have an early scan at all, I have no desire for one and know my dates without a doubt!


----------



## akinsmom2

My bloat seems bigger everyday even when I'm laying down. This is baby #3 for me. Dr app in two days super early I know sometimes I don't like going because if they do decide to do a scan there not much to see but I like the reassurance lol my nausea is minimal now and tender breast and sore throat since I have found out so I drink so so much doesn't help with the potty trips lol congrats to all the new bfp how exciting


----------



## flyingduster

Just called up my midwives and they remembered me and were excited to hear from me again. Haha. They'll be calling me back for an appointment. :)


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I'm due Oct 2nd. Very cautious after losing our son at 15 weeks, but feeling hopeful too. Only a few close friends and family know. We wont be announcing until after an ultrasound. 

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## angelgirl86

Can I join too? We just got our :bfp: and my estimated due date is Oct. 8th! If that changes when I see the doctor I'll update it :) I'd love to get to know everyone here!


----------



## flyingduster

Yay, welcome guys!!


----------



## StillPraying

Has anyone or everyone already had their first appointments or booking in?


----------



## flyingduster

Still praying, I called my midwife team today but have no appointment yet. I won't be getting bloods or an early scan or anything so no worries here, the early appointments don't do much!! Lol


----------



## MrsReed2015

Oh dear... my pregnancy bloat is so bad that I've had to put my maternity tops on to feel comfortable. Hubby convinced me that it's ok &#55357;&#56842;

I'm waiting for the midwife to call me today to arrange my booking in appointment.. which is exciting an a milestone for us. Still have mega sore (.)(.) and the full feeling in my uterus.. how's everyone else doing?

How's Hawaii? Jealous! We are suppose to be going to Vegas in Aug and I'll be 33 weeks, might need to reschedule I think.

Love to all!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Stillpraying: I don't get seen until March 20th, I will be just over 11 weeks. They will probably do an ultrasound if they can't hear the heartbeat, but I'm pretty sure they will be able to. 

I also have my gender appointment set up now in the middle of April, luckily, she remembers me so if it happens to change than we will change it. I'm sure I will measure a few days over the 5th but they don't really worry about that one! 

I start a new job today, I am so nervous, it's business attire only. I had to go out and buy some new clothes because I am usually a sweatpants and t-shirt type of girl. I tried some of the shirts on and boy do I look huge already! 

I also have a really bad sore throat, that I cannot get rid of for my life! The doctor said I'm able to suck on cough drops but nothing else. It stinks!


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome to the new ladies!

All is well here. Still working on kicking a nasty cold but I am otherwise doing pretty well. I feel a lot more settled now that I have made it into my 6 weeks. I feel like after 6 weeks hit, everything seemed to move a bit faster for me in my previous pregnancies. Still just patiently waiting lol. I have started looking at some maternity clothes online. I will need summer clothes as most of my previous clothes are winter. We have a beach vaca scheduled for 33 weeks as well but I'm thinking that will need to be changed. We are giong in June too. I'm not sure my husband will be able to to take two weeks off for vacations and then more time off when the baby comes. We'll deal with that when it comes though.


----------



## lindsayms05

How are you doing MEpride? Have you had anymore bleeding or has it stopped? Fingers crossed you are out having so much fun in Hawaii that we are the last people/things on your mind! Lol.


----------



## akinsmom2

Freaking out at the moment woke up to spotting when I wipe. My app is tomorrow so I thought I will call my Dr and see if he can get my in today instead . Well I called and it says this phone number is not in service WTH. Seriously.. I don't know what to do now


----------



## lindsayms05

Sorry for your scare akinsmom! That is so weird that the phone number isn't working right now?? I'm not sure what the setup is like where your doctor is but are there other doctors in the practice that you could call? Any bleeding is always scary but keep in mind that many many mamas with bleeding in early pregnancy go on to have healthy pregnancies. As hard as it is, try to relax. It could be noting at all.


----------



## akinsmom2

No other Dr or anything it has gotten a little bit heavier and darker and just had a couple clots and a little cramping around the timing of clots hard to be hopeful


----------



## akinsmom2

Feel like my lines are lighter too
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1073.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StillPraying

Akins mom I hope its nothing, but honestly I'd go to the ER if you are unable to get ahold of your Dr. 

Kitteykat I plan on finding out the gender on my birthday, I'll be 14 weeks :) Good luck with your new job! I wish I had a job that was business attire lol sorry about the sore throat, hot water with honey and lemon always helps me.

Mrsreed vegas in august! wooo hot! lol I know different airlines have guidelines about flying while pregnant so definitely something to look into

flying will you get an us at that time?

AFM my first appointment is on the 17th, I'll be 8+4. It will be just a booking in type appointment, but since my last 2 pregnancies were...not so great, i'll end up being very closely monitored. Not sure what all they will do yet, but the nurse said I was being assigned as "high risk". We are moving in July, and I'll be 28 weeks.


----------



## flyingduster

Akins, go to ER if you are worried hun, though probably nothing can actually be done I guess. Ohhhh hugs and prayers, I hope it's just a blip in the radar!! Xxx 
How far along are you supposed to be??


Stillpraying, no i won't be getting an early US, I don't see the point when I know my dates without a doubt! No bloods either. Will just tick along and let it be what it'll be.


I'm on the other side of the world so Oct is Spring here, which means I'll be heavily pregnant through winter and early spring. Perfect. Haha! With the exact same due date as my oldest, I'm basically all sorted too, no different season!!

And, I did my very last HPT today too. I'm happy with the progression and won't buy any more, they are all ones I already had. :)


:happydance:


----------



## akinsmom2

5 weeks 5 days it has stopped I'm gonna wait til I see Dr in morning


----------



## angelgirl86

We have our first appointment at 10 weeks, March 15th. Seems so far away right now but I guess I'm just anxious to make sure everything is fine but so far I've had no reason to be concerned. This is our first so everything worries me lol.

akinsmom2 I really hope it's nothing! I know you must be a ball of nerves right now. Praying that the doctor gives you some good news tomorrow.

flyingduster you are so lucky! I'll be heavy pregnant through the summer and it's regularly 90-105 in the summers here, yikes! That line progression looks awesome! Almost wish I had had a chance to do one but I didn't test until 4 days after my missed period so it was already dark when I tested. 

How early can gender be revealed these days?


----------



## akinsmom2

I'm a hot mess just glad I have an appointment in the morning. Even though I'm not looking forward to it tomorrow now


----------



## StillPraying

Aikins mom hope the spotting stays away!

Angel I found out at 15 weeks with dd1, 12.5 with dd2, and 13 with Luke. I'm planning on going at 14weeks with this baby. Most hospitals/obs can't tell until after 16/18 weeks, but there are places you can pay for a private scan. 

Flyingduster it sounds like you're all set!


----------



## MEPride

Hi ladies! Lots has happened in my absence, I see!!!

A quick update: the spotting stopped as quickly as it started so I'm not too worried. I get my early u/s on Sunday. &#129303; And my first appointment is in 2.5 weeks when I'll be 9 weeks along.

Hawaii has been awesome. Symptoms are still mild (knock on wood). No real MS yet but I have noticed an increased sensitivity to motion sickness, which I can be prone to but usually only on boats. And now it's cars, planes, floating in the pool.... lol. I'm glad I brought sea bands with me as I'm going on a catamaran tomorrow. Could be miserable! Gosh, I hope not.... other than that, been peeing tons, and my appetite has been crazy high. Boobs are still just slightly sore. 6w3d today!


----------



## lindsayms05

akinsmom....I have fingers crossed for you today! I can't wait to hear how your appointment went.

MEpride...I'm so glad to hear you haven't had anymore bleeding. Brown blood is common and less worrisome than other colors. I'm so excited that you have an ultrasound this weekend. I love that we are going to start seeing ultrasound pics of our little beans in our group! I can't wait.


----------



## PSamuel

Hi ladies,

5w4d today and found brown spotting when I went to the loo this morning, when I wiped only. I've had no pregnancy symptoms, except fatigue and sore boobs, so far. No major cramps either. Just felt some mild stretching/ pinches on both sides yesterday. That's it. The brown spotting is freaking out. This is my first pregnancy and I'm just so scared &#128542;

I flew (4hrs) on Sunday and I carry a heavy work bag (2 laptops) to the office. 

Looking for some assurance/experiences from you ladies. And prayers!


----------



## lindsayms05

PSamuel - Everything I have always heard from various doctors is that brown spotting is common and is usually okay, especially super early. If it is brief, doesn't get heavier, and doesn't turn red...I would try not to worry. A lot of times there can be implantation bleeding that occurs and just takes a while to make its way out which is why it is brown because that is old blood. I know it is nerve wracking but try not to worry too much.


----------



## Lullabye

I hope it's ok for me to hop on! I'm due 18 October. :)


----------



## akinsmom2

Ladies confirmed mc this morning at my appointment we will most likely be trying again in a few months.


----------



## StillPraying

Akins mom I'm so sorry :hugs: Take care of yourself honey. Time really is a healer. This forum was an amazing support for me with my losses. 


Welcome lullaby!

Psamuel I don't think flying/carrying anything would cause the spotting but you could always call the triage nurse at your local ER or your Dr's office and ask. Brown spotting usually isn't a bad sign. It's red spotting and cramping. 

Mepride glad to hear spotting has stopped, fx it stays away. Enjoy Hawaii!


----------



## nlk

Could I join too, please? :blush:

I got my BFP a few days ago. I was a member on here back when I was expecting my first, but life got too hectic and I haven't been on here in forever! But the support and advice here was amazing the first time, and I'd love to have that again this time :)

My EDD based on LMP is 17th October!


----------



## flyingduster

Oh no, big hugs Akins!!! :(

Welcome to the newcomers!!!

Brown spotting is ok and quite common. Keep an eye on it, if it turns to full flow and/goes red, consider a doctor appointment or something, though there is little that can be done in these early days. Big hugs to all.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Nervously popping my head in to say hi. I refuse to believe I'm actually expecting again until I see my doctor but been having faint positives for a week and a pretty obvious BFP yesterday. Looks like I'm due on the 15th with our third (and final!)


----------



## Mrs B.

Nervously saying hi. In theory I'll be due sometime around 16th Oct. Can't stop worrying at the moment though :/


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi Ladies,

Can i join please? Got my BFP yesterday :) according to apps etc i will be due 16th October


----------



## Mrs B.

Same as me, Amanda :) (Although I don't really know as I have irregular cycles so it's my best guess!) Congrats :)


----------



## Amandasb84

Mrs B. said:


> Same as me, Amanda :) (Although I don't really know as I have irregular cycles so it's my best guess!) Congrats :)

Mine is a bit of a guess too as my cycle varies from 24 to 28 days so i just took a guess in the middle haha


----------



## Mrs B.

Lol, that's what I did too. I'm technically somewhere between 4 weeks 2 days and 4 weeks 6 days. Wish it was the latter!


----------



## nlk

Mrs B. I think I remember you from when we did our ivf rounds at the same time in 2013? 

Got everything crossed for you this time around :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Good morning ladies!

Congrats to those who came aboard lately! I hope for a healthy and happy 9 months for you ladies. 

akinsmom2: prayers for you hun :hugs: so sorry to hear about it and wishing you the best!

Ugh I am six weeks today already! My new job is very good, I don't do anything much but sit there and call out for an insurance company so it's pretty laid back. I still have my sore throat which seems to be subsiding but we will see. I wish March 20th would come fast so I can finally see or hear out little peanut. I am feeling well, since having a sore throat I've had the gag reflex really bad but nothing too bad. My boobs have started to hurt now which is good, and I am feeling really really bloated now! I hate to think of getting maternity clothes but with this baby I think I might have to. With the other two I was able to stick with sweatpants, t-shirts and tank tops! We will just have to wait and see how things progress :) 

Hope all is well, and I cannot wait to start seeing ultrasounds, it makes me even more excited!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi nlk! Thank you :hugs: Congrats to you too! We must be due about the same day! I'm hoping this time I've found myself a sticky bean. My colleague announced her pregnancy a week before I got my BFP... won't be able to cope with it if something goes wrong this time. I swear it feels like an eternity already and I've only known for 2 days!


----------



## akinsmom2

Thank you everyone I'm doing better today yesterdAy was a rough day


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry Akinsmom2 :( :hugs: (sorry, haven't read most of the thread before I joined... had to go back a few pages). My thoughts are with you <3


----------



## StillPraying

Akinsmom I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Kitteykat I love maternity clothes, they're so comfy and cute! I'm going to a course at the end of this month that requires business attire....thinking I might just buy maternity slacks anyway lol

Welcome ladies :flower:


----------



## lindsayms05

akinsmom - I am so so so sorry to hear this update. :( You're in my thoughts and prayers. Would you like me to remove your name from the list or leave it on there with an angel symbol beside it? (If I can figure out how to do that.) I will of course to whichever you want me to.


----------



## aancha0204

Can i join too !! Got my BFP last week - i timed it so we could take preg test on our anniversary & Bingo :) 

Online shows due date is 7th Oct. Have scheduled doct apnt Mar 1st - Cant waitt !! 

Would love to join this forum as i was here with my first & it was super fun sharing with all lovely ladies !


----------



## MEPride

I'm so sorry, akins. As devastating as it is (been there myself...) it always helped me to remind myself there is literally nothing you could have done to prevent it. Most early MC are a result of chromosomal abnormalities that occur during fertilization.

Sending positive vibes your way.....




Welcome to all the newcomers! Welcome to the waiting game!


----------



## StillPraying

MEpride it's longer than the tww....but much more eventful lol 

Anyone have any cravings?


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies just checking in. So I'm 5w4d and had a beta drawn yesterday and won't have the results until tomorrow when I go in for my second draw. After my DH passed away I was a nervous wreck about losing this baby so all my calls begging for an early scan resulted in the betas being drawn. I'm at least thankful I'll have some sort of information to hold onto. I've had no reason to believe anything was wrong I'd just like the reassurance. So I'm anxiously waiting tomorrow. In my heart I feel everything is alright I just need that confirmation. 

As for symptoms I'm not having much. Only really nausea and I've thrown up twice in the past week. I'm surprised morning sickness has gotten some this early. But besides that nothing and praying it stays that way! FXed for all you ladies in the early days and wishing everyone a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## MEPride

Stillpraying- it IS longer than the TWW! But I have found that so far this wait is a little less anxiety ridden. Don't get me wrong, I'm anxious every day to an extent but I feel like time is at least moving a little more quickly. I would rather the last 7 weeks of this trimester to move VERY quickly!!!

Shanlee- I saw your post about your DH. I am so sorry he was taken so suddenly. I am so very happy for you that you will have this little bean. I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## akinsmom2

It fine it doesn't make a difference to me . I'll enjoy all your guys updates I'll be back in a few cycles to try again I think that's our plan


----------



## StillPraying

Shanlee I also saw your post. I'm so sorry for your loss, but very excited that you're hear with your little bean :flower:

MEpride Yeah I'd like to skip to 15 weeks. I just need to get past that point.


----------



## angelgirl86

Akinsmom2 I'm so sorry for your loss... I can't imagine what you are going through right now :hugs:

Stanlee16 I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:. Glad you are making sure everything is ok with baby, can never be too safe. Keep us posted! 

Also congrats to all the newcomers, I just joined myself! :happydance:

I feel so anxious lately, seems time just crawls. My first appointment isn't until March 15th. Seems to be ages away right now. I just want to make sure everything is ok. I don't think we have anyone that really does private scans in our area but I'm gonna have a look around in case.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So forgot to mention that I had my blood drawn for HCG this morning...I had bleeding with both of my pregnancies and unfortunately am bleeding this pregnancy, thankfully, with all the bleeding and cramping it has resulted into healthy babies, so they just want to be safe with this baby as well. I got a call back and the first test is at 7859, so they mentioned that is a really high test and it's a great one, so I have another one scheduled for Monday.


----------



## StillPraying

Kitteykat that's fantastic you got good numbers! Has the spotting eased up at all?


----------



## flyingduster

Shanlee, I cannot fathom the depth of worry and grief you hold, big hugs.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,
Can I join please? I got my BFP on Tuesday. Estimated due date is 17th October. I'm feeling quite anxious and just desperately want it all to go ok. I have a 2 1/2 year old little girl. Before falling pregnant with her, I had a complicated miscarriage where my hcg levels were rising despite no sign of a fetus. The doctors feared ectopic pregnancy so I had emergency keyhole surgery. It turned out not to be ectopic but has understandably affected me quite a lot and made me paranoid something like that may happen again. I'm trying to protect my feelings by not getting excited until I've had a scan! Wishing we all have healthy and happy pregnancies!


----------



## Shanlee16

Thank you everyone for your condolences. I am trying to stay as positive abs possible thru this horrible bandbox tragic time. I guess this would be a great place to ask if anyone knows of any sites similar to this one but for loss of spouses and family members? It would be great if they also had a section for losses during pregnancy but anything at all would be great! 

On a side note I'm from the US and you guys have no idea how envious I am of you ladies who can go and get your betas drawn and know the results by the end of the day! When I asked my nurse what time I should expect a call yesterday she just near laughed in my face and said they wouldn't be in until at least Friday. The anticipation is killing me!!

Akinsmom my thoughts are with you right now. I just lost my fiancé (although we weren't married by law we were married at heart hence why I call him my DH) and I know that it gets old hearing peoole say "I'm so sorry" and "Sorry...this and that" so I won't even say it.
Try to find some sort of reassurance thru this hard time like the fact that at least your concerns were answered and you know what is going on. You don't have to live in that state of limbo anymore. I'm really glad you guys will continue to try again in a couple of cycles.


----------



## WrenBaby

Hello, please can i join you guys? Date shows as 8/10 online, but anxiously waiting for scan... 

I have two children age 4 and 5 already xx


----------



## lindsayms05

Shanlee - Oh my goodness, I must have missed your post about your husband. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. I don't know of any groups specifically dealing with grief but I know facebook has groups for everything so it would definitely be worth looking on there if your a facebooker. I hope you are able to hear news soon about your betas.

Akinsmom - Best of luck as you try again in the next few months. I hope you keep us updated and I'll be praying for a nice sticky bean for you.

All the new ladies...welcome! I am so glad to see that we are getting a pretty good size group now and I can't wait to start seeing all those beautiful ultrasound pictures in the next few weeks.

Symptoms...still not a whole lot on my end, knock on wood. I've felt a bit nauseous a few times but it has passed quickly. I don't usually have many cravings during pregnancy but recently I have been craving speedy freezes (like a slushy type drink) from Speedway but I think it's more of the coldness I'm wanting than the flavor because it isn't a specific flavor I craze. That's new for me.

I cross over into 7 weeks on Monday so I'm creeping closer and closer to my first appointment. My nerves are over the top right now was because 7 weeks exactly is when my bleeding started with my last pregnancy and I bled until 12w1d when I lost the baby. I won't go into details on how it happened because none of us want/need to hear it, but please send positive vibes my way as I get through this time period.


----------



## saraaa

I just want tuna mayonnaise and cucumber rolls, I'm gutted you can only have 3 tins a week! :haha:
My little boy isn't very well today and got up at 3am this morning, so I've just finished work to go pick him up from my mums. Could finally be the chicken pox coming out!


----------



## Conundrum

May I join, please? Just had a dating scan and I'm due October 9th.

I'm sorry for everyone's losses. I am also wishing all of you a very H&H 9months.


----------



## lindsayms05

I couldn't tell you the last time I ate tuna lol but it doesn't sound the least bit appealing to me right now! I usually love chicken but unfortunately the two times I made chicken for dinner, even though they were recipes I usually love, I haven't been able to eat much. I'm not a big fish or red meat eater so I'm not sure what the heck I'm going to do if I can't eat chicken this pregnancy!

Of course Conundrum, welcome! How exciting that you've had a dating scan and have an official due date. :) Based off my last period, I am due October 2nd but that may change by a day or two after my ultrasound in 10 days. Eek!


----------



## Conundrum

Thank you Lindsay. This one was quite the surprise, and since I could not go off of my LMP my OB was nice enough to offer the early scan. I hope your scan goes well and your LO has an amazing HB, not too much longer for you! Hopefully your appetite returns to normal soon and this pregnancy is smooth sailing.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi everyone, can I join too? Just got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. 

My due date is October 23 based on when I o'd. :)


----------



## PurpleMouse

Hello everyone :) 
Got a dark BFP on 15DPO! Faint on 12 DPO.
Expected due date is October 12th!
This is my first pregnancy!


----------



## MrsD140810

It seems like lots of you are having scans and early appointments. Whereabouts is everyone from? I'm in the UK. You don't see a doctor when you find out you're pregnant. Just fill out an online referral form then a midwife will get in contact from 8 weeks. You don't have a scan until 12 weeks either! I'm paranoid and want reassurance so will pay out for a private scan, although that'll cost about £100!


----------



## StillPraying

MrsD I think it must depend on the hospital/clinic you go to. I'm in the US but am seen in a military hospital. They do your booking in/paperwork appointment usually around 6-8 weeks, and they don't do an u/s until around 12 weeks. It can be different for women who have had losses though, that they may do ultrasounds earlier. 

Welcome to the new ladies!

sara anything with mayo just puts me off lol but I do like it in tuna, and that actually sounds amazing now....like a tuna sandwich with pickles. 

Lindsay I know how that feels. That will be me when I get around the 13-15week mark. :hugs:

Shanlee I think that must be based on the dr you are seeing, here if I get blood drawn I get my results the next day.


----------



## saraaa

With my son all I wanted my steak... I had it like 2 or 3 times a week lol! Probably why he's so strong and well built :haha:
I can't face pizza at the mo, I've got fajitas to do tomorrow just hope I fancy them when the time comes lol x


----------



## Mrs B.

Mrs D, I'm uk too. If you've had multiple miscarriages they will sometimes let you have an early scan. I'm booked in for a 6 week scan (although I'll probably be 5 weeks 4 days), but I did get lucky with a nice, understanding doc. Otherwise, yeah, 12 weeks is the earliest (or thereabouts). A few people have said the private scans are really worth it. :hugs:


----------



## MEPride

I'm in the US. Typically first appointments are between 8-10 weeks. I'll be 9 weeks by the time my appointment rolls around on the 24th. Early ultrasounds and betas are done per the ordering provider. Some will, some won't.

I had to reschedule my early ultrasound for a week later unfortunately. I'm supposed to fly home from Hawaii Sunday morning and arrive home Monday morning. But home is expecting multiple FEET of snow between Sat and Monday night so I am assuming I won't make it in time and will be stuck in San Fransisco for a day or two.... So the scan is held off for another week. I don't mind it so much as there will be more to see at 8 weeks versus 7 weeks!

Feeling a little under the weather today. Generally blah and food holds no appeal today. Pretty tired too despite sleeping fairly well last night. 

No real cravings or aversions. Breast soreness is mild. But it always seems to be more sore at the end of the day. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies so I got my betas back, they were at 13,517 at 5w3d. I'm quite pleased! Has anyone else had betas run and what were they?? I had to make a new new appointment with a new doctor so I won't have my first appointment until March 7, and my US won't be until after then tho. I'm still planning on going to the Er before then to make sure everything is okay. 

Today marks one week since I last saw my husband and it just all sort of hit me again that I'll never see him again and that he won't be able to hear the heartbeat, or get to meeting our miracle baby. This is all still so shocking &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Conundrum

Shanley congratulations on your betas, and again I am sorry for your loss. I hope your ultrasound will bring you some much needed comfort. 

MrsD around here you usually get one at 6-8weeks, 13 weeks, usually a gender scan (you have to pay a small fee) at 16weeks and again at 20 weeks. 

ME I am sorry you are feeling ill, but I am glad you get to hopefully miss the weather. Fx for an amazing ultrasound to come.


----------



## flyingduster

I'm in New Zealand and I believe you may get an early dating scan if you don't know your dates at all, cos the later the scans are the less accurate they are too, so a scan at 6-10 weeks is pretty good for getting an accurate date from. And of course if you experience severe cramps or bleeding or anything they'll scan early too.

But I've always known my dates so never bothered with early scans, plus the whole idea of an early scan up my vag was unappealing too so.... Nah. My twelve week scans always matched my dates too so all good. Haha! 

I have rung my maternity centre and my midwife team I had last time will be calling me back next week and I'll get a booking appointment at some stage, but no great hurry at this stage. 


It's Saturday here, and I'm at my mums, both my kids have been playing happily and I have just woken from a two hour nap on the couch. Haha. Bliss!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Shanlee :hugs: Fab beta result. I'm so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## angelgirl86

Shanlee16 amazing beta result :happydance: glad all is ok with baby! :flower:

I'm in the US and when I made my first appointment they told me they wouldn't see me until 10 weeks so my first appointment is on March 15th. I don't know if they will do a scan or not but I hope so to at least make sure everything is ok. Pretty jealous of the ladies that can get early appointments/scans because where I live there are no private places to do it. All I can do is wait and hope everything is fine. 

I haven't had any symptoms other than fatigue whatsoever which I guess is a blessing but I guess I always figured I'd have at least something. I do seem to be wanting a lot of Italian food though!


----------



## StillPraying

Angel I'm surprised you don't have private ultrasound places where you are. I craved pasta a lot with DD1

Flying do most women deliver in hospital where you are? 

Shanlee your results sound great :) 

I'm hungry all the time but nothing sounds good to eat :(


----------



## Jaggersmommy

May I join? I got my BFP on feb 9th :). Last cycle started Jan 9th. So I'm thinking October 16th is my edd. This is my third child and my oldest was born November and my youngest in October. So they're all gonna be back to back birthdays and holidays. Lol. Seems like I only get pregnant in the winter so I get to suffer all summer long. Where I live the summers are horrible, I'm talking 120 degree heat index. But anyway, I wasn't keeping track of my cycle this past month and had no idea I was late till I looked at my period tracker. I had been feeling extremely tired and my breast soreness never went away. I also started getting little pins and twinges in my ovary area. So I tested and the positive showed up pretty much instantly, way before the control line. We're super excited though! Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## flyingduster

Still praying, a lot of people do birth in the hospital or birthing centre, but I'll be birthing at home if I can and lots do that too.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So happy my DH just let me order a new "fetal" heart doppler, I will be getting it by the end of this week, I am so excited. My other one broke, so I was able to get a new one and this one actually shows the heartbeat! So excited.


----------



## StillPraying

Kitteykat that's exciting, I've been considering purchasing one....how early can you find the HB with those?

Welcome Jagger!

Flying that's awesome. Homebirths are very uncommon in the US...like 8% or something like that which is pretty unfortunate. I've been doing a lot of research on it because my birth with dd2 was absolutely horrific:nope: so I just want a natural birth this go round.


----------



## saraaa

Can't wait to be able to use my Doppler again :) 
Ended up at out of hours with my son last night, he's got tonsillitis but the taste of the penicillin makes him throw up :( trying to hide it in so many different things, all that works is really strong juice at the mo!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

With the cheap one I had before I found both kids at 9 weeks, but I had to really press down. It took forever for the first baby but with the 2nd baby I knew what sound I was listening for. 

This one actually has the heartbeat numbers right on the screen, so if I'm unsure about it, it won't show up! I know it's kind of early but I am sure I will try it as soon as I get it.


----------



## saraaa

KitteyKat2010 said:


> With the cheap one I had before I found both kids at 9 weeks, but I had to really press down. It took forever for the first baby but with the 2nd baby I knew what sound I was listening for.
> 
> This one actually has the heartbeat numbers right on the screen, so if I'm unsure about it, it won't show up! I know it's kind of early but I am sure I will try it as soon as I get it.

What one are you getting? Mines the sonoline b, it shows the numbers as well but I don't think they're very reliable, I would count 10 seconds of heart beat then times it by 6 just to get a proper answer of what the heart rate was. 
I'm gonna start trying from 8 weeks, my friends got it at the mo so at least it removes my temption to waste my time trying now lol


----------



## KitteyKat2010

The brand is Hi Bebe, it's a very expensive one, almost $200.00


----------



## saraaa

Ah yeah I thought about renting one of those before I bought my one :)


----------



## StillPraying

I've been researching them but I made a deal with DH not to buy one until after the first ultrasound.

Anyone else nonsense stop eating? I'm constantly starving, but only a tiny bit of food fills me up.


----------



## drjo718

I'd like to join! I got my bfp at 10dpo on Friday. Positive digi and darker frer today. By ovulation, my EDD is October 24!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I'm always hungry, but I never know what I want! It's aggravating.


----------



## PSamuel

Hi everyone! Thank you for your msgs. My brown spotting lasted for only one day luckily (2/8). I had bloodwork done at the obgyn on the 9th.
HCG - 21085 and progesterone- 20.9 at 5w5d. 

I have my first transvaginal ultrasound on 2/21 at 7w2d. Since the HCG numbers are satisfactory, the doc said we'd be able to see a fetal pole, sac and heartbeat. Cautiously excited and just praying there are no more spotting scares! 

As for symptoms (6w1d today) nothing major. Just fatigue, tongue tastes bitter, can't decide what food I like/dislike. Sweets don't appeal to me, which my DH is very happy about since I usually have a sweet tooth. &#128522;


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome dojo! Congrats!

Kitteykat I'm the same way. I just Stare at my pantry willing it to give me the answer to what I want to eat lol


----------



## akinsmom2

Took a few day off from Here seems like I've missed alot still have this awful cold .sorry shanlee that's very tragic much worse then my situation I couldn't even imAgine. May I ask what happen? I will be praying for you . I'm doing okay my self I tell my self it's happened for a reason . If you need to talk I will talk to you as well as many other ladies here. Even though I haven't experienced what you are going through.


----------



## StillPraying

How are you doing Akin? :hugs: it takes time to heal emotionally, but honestly the only thing that got me through my losses was trying again. Rainbow babies have a way of healing those holes in our hearts.


----------



## Shanlee16

He had a heart attack. He was only 37. His birthday is this upcoming weekend. Does anyone know what your hugs should be before you can see a fetal pole, sac, he, etc?


----------



## PSamuel

Shanlee - so sorry to hear about your husband :( I can't even imagine all that you're going through right now. But you are incredibly strong for focusing on your little bean. 

As far as what I've read, I believe with anything more than 2000 something will be visible on the ultrasound. 

Hope you get to see a strong lil bean in your ultrasound. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Shanlee16

Thanks! At 5w3d they were 13,517 so I'm wondering if I could see a hb. I am planning on going to urgent care sometime this week to make sure everything is alright. With his passing I'm just so worried and need that reassurance but I don't want to go too early and it see one yet and get worried, but the wait is killing me.


----------



## Mrs B.

Shanlee, here (U.K.) they wanted to scan me no earlier than 6 weeks because they said they wouldn't see anything useful before then. Whilst some do see baby earlier, I'd hold out to 6 weeks if you can. You don't want any unnecessary anxiety :hugs:


----------



## angelgirl86

Shanlee so sorry to hear that happened to him at such a young age. It seems we can never be prepared for something like that, totally unfair. Your levels are so great! Surely everything is ok with baby but I understand wanting reassurance. I agree with Mrs B. though, before 6 weeks I feel like the inconclusiveness of it would just cause more stress :hugs:

Akins I hope you're doing ok? You are so sweet to offer help to anyone here :hugs:

KitteyKat2010 that seems to be happening to me a lot too lately, at first it wasn't so bad but now I feel like I need to eat every 3-4 hours! 

Today I experienced my first bout of nausea. I was standing in line at Subway and it hit me so randomly, felt light headed and nauseous to the point I had to go to the restroom in case. Sitting down for a few seemed to have eased it though. I still feel slightly nauseated now but nothing major. I hope this doesn't escalate into full blown MS though! I really want to get my blood drawn before my appointment in March, should I? I assume a general practitioner can do it.


----------



## flyingduster

Shanlee, I cannot fathom.. Hugs

I went and looked up the home birth stats, and across the country it's somewhere between 3%-5% of all births are home births. But in different areas it can be higher, like it's over 12% on the west coast. I'm not sure what my local rates are, but I know of probably a dozen home birthers personally in my town. I had an unplanned home birth last time.

But I have a high chance of GD this time, and if I cannot control it by diet then I'll be likely having to head to the hospital 1.5 hours drive away... Ugh! 

As for symptoms, definite waves of nausea now. Enough to have me collapse on the couch and curl in a ball till it passes. No vomiting yet. Touch wood.

I booked in to go see my midwife on 28th. :)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hey ladies haven't been on in a while. Had some mentrallike sleeping in the wee hours of Saturday morning with a quarter sized clot. The bleeding slowed down by the next day to spotting them nothing. I assumed I was having a early miscarriage and didn't see a doctor or anything. What do you guys think? I had mild cramping that day.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Oh yea took a test and lines were still pretty dark so don't know what to think


----------



## Jumik

Hey guys. Can I interject myself here from the Caribbean? I'm unexpectedly but welcomingly pregnant with my second. My EDD according to LMP is Oct 10th which is my mother's birthday (my father is also October). We haven't told parents yet. MY mother usually collects my daughter from school on a Friday and she spends the evening there. So we're getting a jersey printed with "keep calm I'm going to be a big sister" to the front, and the back would have a picture of a stork and "October 2017". When she gives her a bath and changes her clothes she'll be surprised.

As for symptoms...I definitely have nausea. I'm just hoping it doesn't get as bad as with my first. I had to go on drips then as not even water would stay down. Nothing sounds, smells or looks appealing and i take forever to eat the slightest thing as I my gag reflexes seem to kick into overdrive at eat attempt to swallow. My breasts are also really sore. And as of this morning I've been feeling muscle spasms in my lower abdomen. Sought of like an eye twitch. It's so weird.


----------



## Mrs B.

Trying, it sounds a bit light to be a MC. I've heard of others bleeding in a healthy pregnancy. Can you book in for an early scan? :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Hi Jumik, your reveal plan sounds super cute :) 

Trying the only way you will know is to go in to a DR. HPTs can stay positive for a while after a MC as well, so that's not going to tell you anything. I would definitely call your DR or go to an ER. FX for you hon.

Flying I hope you don't have GD, complications always suck.

Angel what are you wanting the blood drawn for? Hopefully you wont get full blown morning sickness!

Shanlee when I went at 5weeks2 days with DD2 they couldn't see anything other than a little bubble, so I'd definitely wait it out a bit.

AFM only slight nausea here and there but I am STARVING all of the time. I eat and then I'm starving again! I keep teasing DH that its twins :haha:


----------



## aancha0204

Hi ya'all : How have u grlz been ,, i wasnt online on weekend so catching up all lot new posts. 

akinsmom - sorry for your loss, so sweet you are willing to talk to other ladies & provide them hope ! May your dream be fulfilled soon. 

shanlee - very sad to hear your DH loss. We cannot imagine your pain at the moment but are proud that you are holding it tight for ur little one. your hcg levels look great. 

kitteykat & sara - good luck with your dopplers, let us know how soon were you able to hear ur baby's heartbeats

I have started seeing same symptoms, no vomitting ,bit of nausea esp after each meal. First time today mrng i looked at a banana and ran to bathroom getting a sensation of vomit.

I had urine confirmation test on friday & doc did my blood test too.. my HCG levels at 5w7d was 13,200. I have to go for another one tomorrow i.e. on 6w4d. Have you grlz seen similar HcG , how much increase should i expect in tomorrow's test.


----------



## Shanlee16

Thank you ladies. I am 6w1d today so I have definitely been impatiently waiting and now I'm just wondering what you ladies think it would be an good day?? I'm going before Friday and my schedule is pretty easy to work around.


----------



## aancha0204

testing my new signature


----------



## Mrs B.

Shanlee, I'd hold out until the latest you can... so Thurs it sounds like. You'll be 6w4d. Good chance of seeing more on the u/s then. I'm booked in for a scan on Fri but I'd rather it be a week later (even though I'm an anxious wreck ATM). They think I'll be 6w, but I'm pretty sure I'll be 5w4d. I'm preparing myself for them to see very little. Hoping if that's the case they'll get me back a couple of weeks later. I didn't like to argue over the dates seeing as early scans are rare and difficult to get over here (uk).


----------



## Mrs B.

Aancha, you want the code that has IMG at the start for your sig :)


----------



## StillPraying

Shanlee I agree with MrsB, the longer you hold out the better your us will be. Your EDD is based off of your last period so your dates may change when you see the us meaning you're further or less along.

Aancha they say it should double within 24-48 hours, it just depends how fast your body is doubling the hcg. There are really broad ranges of what's "normal". But my guess is that it would probably be in the 20,000 range.


----------



## Shanlee16

Thanks ladies you're all right! I'll probably just wait until Thursday to give myself the best chance of seeing things. And you're right if I don't see anything just then it could just be because I implanted late or I'm a couple days behind. I do think I implanted late too so that may affect it!


----------



## Shanlee16

Besides I'm going to get the reassurances for myself not to stress myself out MORE!


----------



## Mrs B.

FX for you, Shanlee! How you get a great u/s image :)


----------



## saraaa

Good Luck Shanlee :)


----------



## ilex88

Hi everyone! I'm finally venturing over to the pregnancy forums as I'm gradually allowing myself to believe I'm pregnant and that this is actually happening! My EDD is 8th October based on my ovulation date, and my first appointment is booked for 7th March. Just routine first appt stuff (whatever that is...), no scans, although I'm really hoping I'll get a date for my first US while I'm there.

This is my first pregnancy, so I tend to worry myself over whether what I'm feeling is normal or not. But on the whole my symptoms are pretty mild, so when they do pop up they can be reassuring. Apart from the sore boobs - they are a constant companion.

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all, and I wish everyone a smooth and uncomplicated pregnancy x


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome Ilex :flower: Not sure where in the world you are but I know typically at the first appointment its filling out paperwork on your medical history/spouses history/family history, deciding if you're going to see a midwife or OBGYN, and setting up blood draws if you need them. Then they usually schedule your first actual appointment. Hope that helps :)


----------



## flyingduster

Shanlee, you hit the nail on the head there, the us is for your reassurance so don't try and go early and then make yourself even more worried!!!


Welcome Ilex! I agree with the first appointment being just a heap of paperwork, and then here we are seen monthly until much further along.


As for me, on a whim I tested my blood sugar levels the other day and they were fine, and this morning I remembered to test them before breakfast (so a fasting test) and boom, it was higher than the limits I had last pregnancy for a fasting test. Fuck! Sorry, but omg, I'm barely over five weeks along and already my fasting levels are high!!??? The fasting ones are the hardest to control without medication so I'm now freaking out I'm gonna have to go on to medication right away and there goes all my hopes of a home birth or anything. Even if I CAN bring my fasting levels down with strict care, if they're already needing really careful management and GD always gets worse throughout pregnancy, it's probably pretty certain I'll need medication later still...... Basically I feel totally ripped off my placenta is already screwing me over. This is gonna be a loooooooong pregnancy. :(


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey ladies sorry looks like my excitement is short lived. I'm bleeding so looks like a chemical. 

Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Could I go to the emergency room?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Trying: You could go to the Emergency Room. I had bleeding with all my pregnancies, so FX everything is still good, with this baby I have actually had bleeding and it turned out to be nothing, they just took my HCG levels last Thursday and yesterday and everything turned out good. 

My news is my HCG levels have skyrocketed over the three days, a lot higher than the midwives thought it would be. So I have a scheduled ultrasound tomorrow morning. I know we may not see much, but I'm very excited about it! I hope I can get a little picture from it.


----------



## saraaa

Picked up my maternity notes to fill in tonight :)
Then gotta wait for a call from the mw for my booking appointment about 8/9 weeks :)


----------



## ilex88

*Stevensmummy* - sorry to hear that, but best of luck for the future. Hope you don't have long to wait x

*Trying* - it sounds worth going to see if they will give you a scan. It's the only thing that will put your mind at rest.

*Stillpraying* and *Flyingduster* - thanks for the welcome. That sounds pretty much like I was expecting, but it's good to be prepared - I'm in the UK, but the timing of some appointments (other than the usual scans) seem to vary in different areas, so I'm a bit unclear about what will happen when. Asking questions is definitely going to happen at my appt too!

I'm probably not helping myself by being secretive about it either - I've only told one friend and she hasn't had any kids, so is good at being excited with me (and planning what to knit first) but can't help with much else!

Have other people told family/friends yet? It's still sinking in for us - my husband and I won't be telling anyone else until after the first ultrasound.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies, I'm afraid I won't be joining you after all. My tests started getting lighter right away and have now turned into a BFN. I'm just waiting to start bleeding now so I can get it over with.

DH and I are going to wait until I've lost the rest of my baby weight - 19 lbs. to go - and then try again. This was our first cycle trying (same with DS) so at least we get pregnant easily.

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Fit_Mama sorry hon :hugs: Good luck with your weight loss!

Ilex we told our families because we want the support if something should go wrong, as I don't have the best track record when it comes to pregnancy. I think it's different for everyone on who you tell and when.

Kittey glad to hear your numbers are going up! hopefully you'll be able to see something on the ultrasound :)

Trying yes you can go to the ER for bleeding in pregnancy.

Stevensmummy so sorry hon :hugs:

Flying that sounds super frustrating. Are there any other things you can do to keep it at bay? I had a friend with GD and she went on a special diet that really seemed to help.


----------



## drjo718

Fit, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry, Stevensmommy :( :hugs:

Trying, yes you can. Any bleeding is worth investigating at any point in a pregnancy. Early on, they also need to rule out ectopic (not that I think you have one, but this means they should take you seriously).

Good luck tomorrow Kittey!


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry, Fit :hugs: FX you'll be back really soon :hugs:


----------



## Calcifer

Hi can i join? Just tested positive last Sunday. I'm like 4 weeks and 3 days at this point. V early days. Not confident yet because tests aren't very dark but hoping.


----------



## Mrs B.

Welcome, Calcifer :)


----------



## lindsayms05

So much to catch up on!

Trying - yes, you could go to the ER to get checked. Best of luck to you and positive vibes that everything is okay. Please keep us posted!

Stevensmummy - I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully we will see you back in first tri before you know it! You and your family are in my thoughts.

Fit - I'm sorry to hear your news as well. :( Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Jumik

Sorry to hear of all the bleeding. Please take care of yourselves. Including you ladies who are doing pretty ok so far. Try your best not to stress and worry.

AFM. I had a horrible morning. I didn't make it to work :sick: I puked twice and was feeling so cold. Mind you I live in the Caribbean. I slept all morning and woke up so hungry after lunch. I seem to be fine now. Can't wait for this stage to pass. Hope it passes sooner rather than later.


----------



## ilex88

*Fit_Mama* - sorry to hear that, but it sounds like you've got a great attitude to help you forward with the journey. Best of luck with the weight loss x

*Calcifer* welcome aboard! Fingers crossed that those tests get darker over the coming days.

*Jumik* hope your sickness gets better quickly.


----------



## aancha0204

Hello ya'all 

trying - keep us posted once you visit the ER ., Crossing fingers for you 

Mrs B - thanks for the update on my signature, i changed it & it displays fine now :)

Stillpraying - I will go for my bloodwork today & let you all know how much count is my HCG showing. Praying all is going well with the little bean inside. 

Fit & stevensmummy - sorry for your loss, good luck for another BFP very soon ! 

ilex - good luck with news sharing, i have shared with my mom & sis. waiting for scan to tell friends & inlaws :) 

Jumic - feel better soon, have you tried ginger biscuits in the mrng,. Helped me in my previous pregn

Have any of u feeling bloated ? My trousers r starting to get tight & i dont think its the weight gain as we are not even 1 month far. I am guessing its the bloating. So far no nausea or sickness !


----------



## Jumik

aancha0204 said:


> Jumic - feel better soon, have you tried ginger biscuits in the mrng,. Helped me in my previous pregn
> 
> Have any of u feeling bloated ? My trousers r starting to get tight & i dont think its the weight gain as we are not even 1 month far. I am guessing its the bloating. So far no nausea or sickness !

I'll have to search for those biscuits but I typically drink ginger tea on a morning which has worked. But this morning I drank some coconut water then went to brush my teeth. That's when the puking started. It may be a combination of those two things.

As for bloat, some days I feel and and other days I don't.


----------



## StillPraying

Happy valentines day ladies :) Hope everyone is doing okay, we're ordering pizza for dinner:wohoo:
Anyone here suspect twins?


----------



## lindsayms05

I missed it, but Happy Valentine's Day for yesterday! LOL! We had a sick toddler on our hands, thank goodness NOT the flu, so we stayed in and ordered mexican take out. It was delicious! My daughter's fever is finally staying down so I think she is on the mend from this nasty virus she has picked up.

Sorry for those feeling nauseous. I always heard watermelon was good for nausea but I haven't had to try it out. *Knock on wood*

Yes to the bloating. Pants feel a bit snug so I'm just wearing stretchy pants lol. I'm not a leggings kind of girl but I do have some dressier jeggings that I can wear to work so I'm sticking with those.

My appointment is coming up on Monday! This week seems to be flying by. I can't wait to see my little bean in there. As far as twins, my daughter tells me there are two babies in my belly but I think she just wants a brother and a sister so she is hoping for two. I was on fertility meds so we shall see!

I was nervous going into this week because this is when my bleeding started with my IC loss. I'm happy to report that so far everything is smooth sailing. They will check my cervical length when they do my ultrasound on Monday so I'm excited to see what it is. I'm feeling more and more confident with each passing day that this will be my rainbow baby. Fingers crossed for a nice strong hearth beat Monday!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Went to ER today and got a scan, docs saying I have fluid in my uterus and have a nice size cycst on my right ovary. But baby was fine, betas good and and hb of 120. Do anyone have experience with cyst or fluid in uterus? This is all new to me.


----------



## lindsayms05

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Went to ER today and got a scan, docs saying I have fluid in my uterus and have a nice size cycst on my right ovary. But baby was fine, betas good and and hb of 120. Do anyone have experience with cyst or fluid in uterus? This is all new to me.

I'm so happy to hear this update! I'm sorry, I have no experience with the cyst or fluid but what a relief to see the baby and heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

:hugs: @stevensmommy & @fit_momma So sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## saraaa

Just had a call from the midwife, my first appointment is 6th of March :) 
Gotta try and find time to fill out my maternity notes before hand, but my sons got tonsillitis so he's being really needy at the mo!
I am so bloated as well, I literally look about 6 months pregnant lol


----------



## Jumik

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Went to ER today and got a scan, docs saying I have fluid in my uterus and have a nice size cycst on my right ovary. But baby was fine, betas good and and hb of 120. Do anyone have experience with cyst or fluid in uterus? This is all new to me.

Glad baby is fine and I'm sure will continue to be fine. A friend of mine had a cyst while pregnant and as the baby grew there was a struggle for space. She bled quite a bit during the first 20 weeks until the cyst came out in a large clump. You could imagine the panic she had thinking she had lost her baby. But her daughter was just perfectly fine. The cyst lossed the battle for space.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Yes I was happy to see that little flicker on the screen &#128525; But the mass looked kind of scary&#128561; I was put on Pelvic Rest and was told to schedule a appointment with my OB to keep a eye on the fluid and cyst.


----------



## aancha0204

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Yes I was happy to see that little flicker on the screen &#128525; But the mass looked kind of scary&#128561; I was put on Pelvic Rest and was told to schedule a appointment with my OB to keep a eye on the fluid and cyst.

Thatss sooo awesome ,, to see the little flicker on the screen ! hope all goes well with your cyst and fluid. Glad baby is doing fine :)


----------



## ilex88

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Went to ER today and got a scan, docs saying I have fluid in my uterus and have a nice size cycst on my right ovary. But baby was fine, betas good and and hb of 120. Do anyone have experience with cyst or fluid in uterus? This is all new to me.

Really glad to hear that! I can understand it must be a worry to find out about the fluid and cyst, but you've found out early and it can be kept an eye on to make sure your baby stays healthy.


----------



## StillPraying

Saraa yay for first appointment!! that's so exciting. 

Trying glad to hear baby is okay! I don't know about the fluid but I had a sub chorionic hemorrhage and hemorrhagic cysts with DD2 and she turned out just fine :hugs: Hope theyre keeping an eye on it!

Lindsay sorry your little one was sick, never fun. we ordered pizza! That's too cute about your dd saying there are 2 babies haha! Oh I haven't heard of watermelon for nausea, I'm going to have to try that.
Yay for a scan soon!

AFM fell asleep during my lunch break and wound up late going back to work :sleep: luckily my coworker knows and didn't mind. lol


----------



## MEPride

Wow, lots to catch up on!!!

I'm sorry to hear about the chemicals to the couple ladies that had them. I hope we see you back in the first tri board soon!!!

I'm so excited we will all be seeing ultrasound images soon! Mine is on Monday. I had to reschedule since my flight home from Hawaii was canceled. I guess a blizzard with 2 feet of snow is a good enough reason to cancel a flight....

AFM, feeling terribly bloated atm. Part of it was all the unhealthy food I had last week. My pants were noticeably more snug today at work &#128518;. Otherwise, almost fell asleep this afternoon at work. Thankfully I wasn't seeing any patients and none of my coworkers were either. 

My co-workers have had this ongoing bet for the last almost 2 years as to when I'll announce my pregnancy. I went back to work today and one coworker announced they all made an official bet now that's I've been on my honeymoon. I am actually upset about this. I realize they don't my medical history but I find it very insensitive of them to do this. My DH and I have been trying for 13 months and I have PCOS. Just having the diagnosis of PCOS makes me kind of angry that they would make a bet. Infertility is a sensitive issue and to constantly make remarks like 'oh you'll be pregnant by summer!' Or, 'now that you've been on your honeymoon it's only a matter of time!'. These comments have been ongoing for almost 2 years and I'm sick of them. At the same time I haven't said anything to my coworkers because it's none of their damn business if I suffer from infertility and have been trying unsuccessfully for over a year and then needed clomid to help me get pregnant. And now I don't WANT to say anything because I am actually pregnant and will be announcing in a month anyway.

Okay- end rant. I guess I'm a bit moody and irritable today in addition to tired and bloated. BAH!


----------



## StillPraying

ME sorry your coworkers upset you but honestly I wouldn't take it so hard hon. Infertility and miscarriage are almost taboo topics, and people don't realize how many of us suffer with these issues. They mean well I'm sure, and it sounds like they'll be very happy for you when you choose to announce :hugs: if it makes you feel better, people don't even tell me congratulations, they say things like "well take care of yourself, hopefully it works out this time". So I understand how you feel.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks ladies! I've been extremely tired and bloated also, looks like I'm 25 weeks &#128514;


----------



## Shanlee16

MEPride like pp said I really wouldn't be upset by what they said. It sounds like if anything they're excited for you. I have realized that so many people don't even think of infertility or problems people experience while ttc becaus a lot of people don't struggle with it so it doesn't even cross their minds. If it makes you feel better I can relate in a way with how you're feeling. After my DH passed away his mother went and told everyone that I was pregnant. I am only 6w4d and I am extremely anxious about miscarriage. I felt she was so insensitive about telling others and that she stole that experience from me. And it only that but now if something happens I'll have to answer questions from EVERYONE about something extremely private. I've come to realize that people are just insensitive assholes sometimes and it usually stems from ignorance and I can't let it upset me. 

AFM Valentines Day was extremely difficult without my husband. I did a lot of crying and thinking and missing him dearly. I feel so empty and numb from this situation. Sometimes I truly don't even believe any of it is happening. Life can be so cruel and unfair. 

Besides that I've lost about 9lbs due to my loss of appetite and a pinch of MS. It's funny too because I can tell I've lost weight but I am slightly bloated in my lower belly. I'm excited to see how my baby bump turns out! I am going to take a picture and post it in the belly pics thread soon. Even tho I feel silly not even being in my 7th week yet. And speaking of I can't believe I'm almost done with my 6th week. It's crazy to think and I can't believe time is flying by so fast! 

I've decided to go to the ER after work tomorrow as i can't wait any longer. My hcgs were 13,517 a week ago exactly so I'm pretty confident there will be enough to see on a scan to know if everything is alright. Now I'm just praying that when I go everything actually turns out to be okay! Gosh early pregnancy can be so scary and the thought that if something is wrong and I lose the baby and knowing I won't be able to try again cripples me with fear. I feel like no one can really relate to that because you see women on here have a miscarriage and as tragic as it is after the condolences the first word out of everyone's mouths are "you can try again soon" and that's not my situation. It makes me so angry and I'm mad at my husband for leaving me! Idk I'm sorry ladies I just needed to vent and have a pity party for myself.


----------



## drjo718

Trying- usually a fluid-filled cyst will resolve itself during pregnancy. If it's a dermoid cyst than it could cause you more discomfort, but not always more complications. 

Afm, I just got results from my 2nd beta...145! Up from 63 two days prior. So far so good. I can schedule an ultrasound around 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## lindsayms05

Mepride - Sounds like a great reason for a flight to be cancelled to me! I live in Southern Ohio and I'm used to getting several snow days (high school teacher) and so far we have only had one and that was even a stretch LOL. We really haven't had any snow and I get sadder by the day thinking our chances of snow days are dwindling. The teachers are worse than the kids hoping for a free day haha. That's excited that your appointment is Monday! This is when mine is as well. I see the prenatal nurse at 9AM and my doctor at 10AM. Can't wait!

Shanlee - I can't imagine how tough this Valentine's Day must have been and to top it off with your MIL having spilled your news already, ugh. I would be frustrated by that as well, but I bet it's her way of clinging on to something positive in such a hard time in your lives.

Everyone else...glad to see we are truckin' a long. I feel like time is moving a bit quicker than it was. Monday I turn 8 weeks and I feel like I will take a tiny sigh of relief. My daughter is finally feeling better and she returned to school today so fingers crossed she has an okay day and I don't end up with a call from school saying she is sick again!


----------



## Orglethorp

I got my BFP on Valentine's! I haven't seen my doc yet, but I estimated my ovulation date (I was on a break from trying and hadn't tracked!) and got a tentative due date of October 17th! :happydance: This will be baby #1 and the first October birthday in the immediate family on both sides.


----------



## aliciazh

October 16th for me. Got BFP on Monday!


----------



## saraaa

Sickness is starting for me :( I feel hungry but I don't want anything. 
I was up to pee 3 times in the night so I'm shattered, my sons wearing pants today though as we're potty training and I don't want to fall asleep and him have an accident!


----------



## Eziana

My due date is October 20th! :happydance:

I got my BFP on February 9th. I ended up taking two tests that evening, plus one the next morning. All in all, I've taken 7 pregnancy tests, including the one they had me take at my confirmatory OB appointment on February 13th. I told DH on Monday. We haven't really told anyone else. I have an ultrasound on March 13th. I hope there's a nice strong heartbeat!


----------



## Jumik

Hi guys. I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress. Try to relax and think more positively. Stressing is not good for baby.

AFM. The nausea is still here. No puking incidents since. But the nausea is kicking with full force. So far my problem seems to be with fluids. Coconut water is a no and orange juice made me so nauseated last night. I cannot seem to drink very much water at once. And because of that I've gone from drinking 12 cups per day before pregnancy to maybe 3 - 3.5 cups per day. I need to find something else to hydrate me properly. Any recommendations?

BTW my mother (and subsequently father) will find out in roughly 4 hours when she gives my daughter a bath and changes her into the t-shirt announcement. I hope she notices it.:happydance:


----------



## ilex88

Jumik I love that way of announcing it to your parents - I'm so excited for you. I hope you get a very happy phone call from them soon!


----------



## aancha0204

lindsayms05 : i have started wearing leggings to work,, trousers r too snuggish to sit for 8 hrs ! i feel time is going slow.. only 6.4 !! i want the baby to be in my arms already  or alteast to know if therz a HB or its gender 

saraa - yaay for 1st apnt ,, my first apnt is 1st mar,, am sure none of us can wait to see our little bean inside :) Glad i am not alone feeling bloated

MePride - i would have got equally mad at coworkers,, getting pregnant is my personal affair & i dont want anyone planning or announcing on my behalf. I totally get ur frustration ,, you can rant all u want here.. I would say go back & tell them firmly : its kind of personal and they would know when the time is right ! 

Jumik - thats an exciting way to announce,, bet u r just staring at your phone waiting for them to call after seeing the news !! 

As for my symptoms, i am super exhausted, sleepy , tired & bloated. No nausea , crossing fingers ! 

BTW i got report from my 2nd beta test ,, on friday they were 13,000 on tuesday they were 37,000 so nurse called & said all is going ok !! Yay am soo happpyy.. now just wanna see the little heart beat on 1st and then announce at work :) 

Praying all will go well for all of us !


----------



## Mrs B.

Good to hear everyone's updates!

ME, I sympathise with the coworker thing. Problem is that many people haven't experienced any kind of (or limited) infertility so they have no idea how insensitive some of those comments are. I smiled and clenched my teeth for the first few years, then I had enough (plus work generally knew seeing as I had time off for ivf appointments). After that I always answered any questions or comments with 'I can't have kids'. I hoped inwardly that it wasn't true, but had to accept it was a possibility, plus it had the nice effect of shocking people into shutting up. Most of the time. 

:hugs: Shanlee. Sorry about your mil too. I'm sure she's just excited as well as grieving in her own way, but that was still out of line to announce without your consent. Is it today you're going for the u/s? How'd it go??

Welcome to all the newbies and sorry if I've missed anyone out. It's hard to see all the posts on my small screen!

AFM: I'm still a bag of nerves, constantly worrying about MC, but so far so good. Not a huge amount of symptoms. The cramping and nausea in my first week has mostly gone. Just got on and off sore bbs ATM. I've got my early reassurance scan tomorrow but very nervous. Doubly so because I know I'm really too early for it (they think I'm 6w, but I'm probably 5w4d tomorrow). I didn't like to argue because it's hard enough to get an early scan in the uk... I just said yup and thanks when they booked me in!


----------



## Calcifer

Ugh, turns out this was a chemical pregnancy, so i must bid you all goodbye. best of luck with your pregnancies!


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies I'm at the ER now!! I'm so anxious wish me luck. And of course there's a screaming child here to just add to my anxiety. Hopefully in a couple of hours I'll have some peace of mind. Please send some prayers and dust and good vibes or whatever you can spare to send, my way!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Ooo, good luck Shanlee!! How many weeks/days are you now? Get a pic too!!


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry Calcifer :( :hugs:


----------



## saraaa

Good luck Shanlee!! X


----------



## MissYogi

Hi ladies! I have just got my bfp with an edd of October 23rd based on lmp. I'm cautiously optimistic because I had an early mc in September. So far this one feels much stronger based on symptoms though, I've got killer heartburn after eating and feeling pretty nauseous in waves throughout the day. Really hopeful that this one sticks!!


----------



## Shanlee16

I am 6w4d so I am pretty confident I'll see SOMETHING! I'll definitely get a picture if I can!! Ugh I've literally been in the waiting room an hour now! Glad that there's really no one in here and everyone else is being called before me. It's baffling how pregnancy is so "unimportant" when you're early on.


----------



## StillPraying

shanlee its not that its not important, its just that if you were mc theres nothing that they could do, so they don't list it as an emergency like they would someone who had broken a limb or was bleeding profusely. I asked my MIL that once as she was an ER nurse for many years. Even when I lost my son at 15 weeks I sat in the ER waiting room for 2 hours before being seen :hugs: hope you get seen soon.

calcifer I'm so sorry :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## Shanlee16

Alright ladies so we just did the ultrasound and I got to see the baby's heart beating away!! The tech couldn't tell me any information OR let me take a pic but everything looked great and I am so relieved. As soon as I know what the hb measured I'll return with that info but I just wanted to share with everyone. I was a blubbering mess to say the least and she had to stop a couple of times cuz I was crying so hard I was shaking :haha:


----------



## MEPride

That's wonderful Shanlee!! I'm so happy it was a very positive and reassuring experience! Here's to another 33+ weeks of uneventful pregnancy! Cheers!!


Thanks for the kind words after my rant yesterday, ladies. First day back to work and I was GROUCHY!!! Today I'm better. Has anyone had the feelings of disbelief and like you're just... not pregnant???? My symptoms are SO mild that there are times I almost convince myself I'm not actually pregnant and that it's just my seriously irregular menstrual cycle playing tricks on me. I almost bought another HPT today so I could convince myself that I am, indeed, pregnant. It's so weird and foreign to me I guess I have a hard time comprehending. I feel like I should be having MORE symptoms than I do. I hardly have any for being 7+5.


----------



## StillPraying

Shanlee that's great you got to see the heartbeat!

ME I know exactly how you feel. But not everyone gets crazy symptoms. With dd1 morning sickness hit me at 8 weeks. With dd1 my whole pregnancy I was sick. With Luke I didn't get sick until 9 weeks.


----------



## MissYogi

ME- I have heard lots of people say that every pregnancy is so different so you might just be one of the lucky ones who doesn't get nausea! 

Shanlee- that is so great you heard the heartbeat already! So early! 

I am really hoping I get more significant symptoms soon. I never thought I'd say it but I hope I throw up soon! I just want some more confirmation and after my mc in September I truly wouldn't mind being sick if it means a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay, Shanlee! So happy for you :)

ME, me too. I don't have many symptoms really (although I'm still quite early), but the ones I did have seem to have gone. My boobs still hurt at least, but even that symptom comes and goes. I keep prodding them to make sure they still hurt... going to be bruised by the end of the 1st tri! 

MissYogi, yeah, bring on the nausea!  (Just not too much)


----------



## flyingduster

Hey guys, I haven't been here for the past few days, I've been a bit down. 

I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy, though I managed to control it by diet and had a lovely normal home birth.

But because of that, I still have the monitor and stuff so I randomly started checking my blood sugars this week, and I realise my levels are higher than my old limits were, and nothing I'm doing is bringing them down. I don't eat bad, infact my levels after eating are great and within limit (unless I'm dumb and eat a pile of carbs! Haha) but my levels then should drop much lower again before the next meal, and especially overnight, but they're not. 

Last time, the whole GD thing totally wore me down. It was sooooooo hard, it was possible cos it was for a limited time and I was controlling it all and I had the motivation to keep it under control. But it was so hard and draining. Prick and test, eat carefully the right food, wait and watch the clock to prick and test again before eating a carefully planned snack then wait to prick and test again, rinse and repeat alllll day everrrry day. 

So to be facing this, at only just over five weeks pregnant, to think I've got thirty five weeks left of this struggle and stress, I've been a ball of tears and despair. For some moments there I almost wish I just wasn't pregnant and I didn't have to worry about it. Of COURSE I DO actually want to be pregnant, just crazy hormones and stress and worry are making it all really hard right now.

And now the more I think about it, the more I think I'm probably actually more likely an undiagnosed type two diabetic instead, cos at only 5-6 weeks the placenta is doing bugger all, and it's the placenta hormones that cause GD, and it's not usually an issue until much further along because it gets worse as the pregnancy progresses. So to be having highs sooooo early, I'm NOW all down in the dumps that I'm facing a friggen lifetime of diabetes. That there IS no actual end in sight. 

I'm a carboholic, always have been, I managed to quit them almost totally in my last pregnancy and have kept them lower since she was born, but I still love them and had them up until last week. But perhaps never again. Arrrgh. This sucks.

I'm nauseous, and I just wanna eat some simple toast, but nooooooo, salads and eggs and meat and veggies. 


I have a doctors appointment on Monday to do a diabetes test. So we shall see then I guess. If I need medication to control it (which im now certain I will) it means good bye home birth and hello 1.5 hour drive to hospital. Argh!


Deeeep breath. I know I know, it'll all be ok and in the end I'll get over it and it'll be worth it and I'll be healthier and better off knowing early and soooooo many other "brighter side" things, but I'm hormonal and pregnant and I'm sulking.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## Mrs B.

:hugs: Flying, it'll be okay :hugs:

Just got back from my u/s. They agreed I'm probably just under 6 weeks. Saw a gestational sack and yolk sack but no fetal pole. Not unexpected at 5.5 weeks. Booked in for 3rd March when I should be 7w4d if all goes well, so fingers crossed the baby appears in the meantime.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Had my appointment on Wednesday, baby looked great and heartbeat was at 121. Since we saw the heartbeat and baby, we decided to announce it last night, everyone is so happy for us! It is a huge relief. I was afraid we would get the whole "well you already have a boy and a girl" type thing, but nothing. 

We also set up our gender ultrasound for April 22nd, I will just be over 16 weeks. We are beyond excited. 

I have attached a picture of my ultrasound and our announcement! I thought the kids did a great job, and it turned out really cute.
 



Attached Files:







February 15th (6 Weeks, 6 Days).jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 11









Our Announcement.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

drjo718 said:


> Trying- usually a fluid-filled cyst will resolve itself during pregnancy. If it's a dermoid cyst than it could cause you more discomfort, but not always more complications.
> 
> Afm, I just got results from my 2nd beta...145! Up from 63 two days prior. So far so good. I can schedule an ultrasound around 7 or 8 weeks.

The tech actually said she saw a cyst on my right ovary and fulid in the uterus, so I think it's too separate things. I wish I asked for pictures to show you guys. I glanced at the screen and saw a mass looking thing near the baby &#128543;


----------



## aliciazh

Mrs B. said:


> I keep prodding them to make sure they still hurt... going to be bruised by the end of the 1st tri!



:haha:


----------



## MrsReed2015

So much to read and catch up on!

Sorry to the ladies who have had a loss, I feel for you. Stay strong!

I have just received a call from my community midwife who is doing my booking in appointment on Monday when I'll be 7w2d.. so excited!! It's a milestone for us.

Then she will arrange the US for around 12 weeks. It's all becoming so real!

My (.)(.) are still so sore! Never had them like this before! Also slight nausea which is present most of the day!


----------



## abennion

Hi ladies! Looks like I'll be joining you pumpkins! We got our BFP this morning on an IC at 10DPO. EDD is Halloween! I've got a niece whose birthday is the same day, so we're hoping this bean sticks and comes earlier or later, but not on their due date!


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome to the newbies! Congrats and best wishes your way.

Flying - I understand your frustration with facing another pregnancy with GD and possibly being type 2. I have been on metformin for insulin resistance while trying to get pregnant and then I stay on it throughout my whole pregnancy. My insulin level is very high, but my sugar level remains within normal levels. But IR is a huge red flag for type 2 heading my way so I'm hoping diet and exercise can help keep it at bay. I don't know if they try metformin with mamas with GD or not. I've always been on it when I fall pregnant.

Everyone else...I love all the interesting usernames. For fun, and of course you don't have to, what do your names mean? Mine is pretty boring. Lindsay is my first name, ms are my middle and last initials, and 05 is the year I graduated from undergrad.


----------



## SarahA

Hey ladies! I've been creeping this thread for a while, but I've been waiting to join until I had an u/s. I'm 7w5d now, so my EDD is October 1st! Had a scan last Wednesdaybubs looked good (hr was 136 bpm), but apparently I have two smallish fibroids and a cyst. First appointment with the MW is next Thursday, so hopefully she can put my mind at east about the fibroids. I'm nervous that they could complicate delivery (but I'm getting WAY ahead of myself!). Anyone have any experience with fibroids? Did you manage to have an uncomplicated pregnancy/delivery? 

Anyway, looking forward to walking down this path with all of you!


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome Sarah! Congrats and having a successful first scan and seeing/hearing a strong heartbeat! Sorry, I do not have any experience with fibroids but I think they are fairly common so hopefully some ladies with be able to help put your mind at ease over them.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

SarahA said:


> Hey ladies! I've been creeping this thread for a while, but I've been waiting to join until I had an u/s. I'm 7w5d now, so my EDD is October 1st! Had a scan last Wednesdaybubs looked good (hr was 136 bpm), but apparently I have two smallish fibroids and a cyst. First appointment with the MW is next Thursday, so hopefully she can put my mind at east about the fibroids. I'm nervous that they could complicate delivery (but I'm getting WAY ahead of myself!). Anyone have any experience with fibroids? Did you manage to have an uncomplicated pregnancy/delivery?
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to walking down this path with all of you!

Hey we're due date buddies :happy dance: I also just discovered I have a cyst and some free flow blood in my uterus. Like you I have to follow up with my OB next week.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome SarahA glad you got to see the heartbeat! No experience with fibroids, but I did have a cyst with DD1.

Lindsay I created my name when I was TTC with DD2, she was a rainbow baby and from the beginning they said I would lose her. But she's almost 2 now :) the name seemed to stay fitting since I lost my son, went through TTC and am now pregnant with another rainbow.

Welcome Abennion! Halloween is my favorite holiday so I think its an awesome due date! If this is your first most women go past their due date with their first baby so you'll probably get lucky with going past your due date :winkwink:

Mrsreed yay for first appointment!!

Kittey love the announcement photo! I want to do a similar announcement with my girls when we get our 1st ultrasound.

MrsB glad they were able to see something on the u/s! cant wait for your next scan, its amazing how much they grow in such a short time. and I cracked up about poking your boobs. I do that, like squish them and ask, are they tender?!:haha:

Flying Im so sorry you're dealing with this. Hopefully its not as bad as you think, and you can still have your home birth. I hope you get answers soon :hugs: hang in there hon.

MissYogi so glad you are here! I don't know if you remember but we were on a TTC after a loss thread together. 

AFM I had my prenatal registration and bloodwork done today. My first ultrasound is March 10th. A lady I work with found out she had a mc today. My boss asked me to call her and I....I don't know what to say. I've been through it 3 times....and yet, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Kdee12

Hi ladies, really happy to join you! Found out I was pregnant on Monday with #3! My eldest is 14 and youngest 11 so a bit out of touch with everything! Seem to be more nervous this time as I've suffered with health anxiety since my mum died from cancer 8 years ago....Trying to not let my over active imagination get the better of me! All being well EDD will be 20th Oct. So makes me 5 weeks today. First gp app on Tuesday :)


----------



## abennion

StillPraying said:


> Welcome SarahA glad you got to see the heartbeat! No experience with fibroids, but I did have a cyst with DD1.
> 
> Lindsay I created my name when I was TTC with DD2, she was a rainbow baby and from the beginning they said I would lose her. But she's almost 2 now :) the name seemed to stay fitting since I lost my son, went through TTC and am now pregnant with another rainbow.
> 
> Welcome Abennion! Halloween is my favorite holiday so I think its an awesome due date! If this is your first most women go past their due date with their first baby so you'll probably get lucky with going past your due date :winkwink:
> 
> Mrsreed yay for first appointment!!
> 
> Kittey love the announcement photo! I want to do a similar announcement with my girls when we get our 1st ultrasound.
> 
> MrsB glad they were able to see something on the u/s! cant wait for your next scan, its amazing how much they grow in such a short time. and I cracked up about poking your boobs. I do that, like squish them and ask, are they tender?!:haha:
> 
> Flying Im so sorry you're dealing with this. Hopefully its not as bad as you think, and you can still have your home birth. I hope you get answers soon :hugs: hang in there hon.
> 
> MissYogi so glad you are here! I don't know if you remember but we were on a TTC after a loss thread together.
> 
> AFM I had my prenatal registration and bloodwork done today. My first ultrasound is March 10th. A lady I work with found out she had a mc today. My boss asked me to call her and I....I don't know what to say. I've been through it 3 times....and yet, I don't know what to say.

I'm fine either way, but I think chances are I'll be early. My mom was two weeks early with me, and a week early with my youngest sister. The only one late was my middle sister. I think it's an awesome due date though! So very stoked!


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks, Stillpraying :) Lol, I just can't help myself poking them. Every few minutes. Sheesh! I'm now not sure if they're sore from pg or because I bruised them :haha:


----------



## Jumik

Great to hear of all the nicely progressing babies and those who had promising ultrasounds. Welcome to all the new October bumps on board.

I need you guys' advice. I have a friend who has been struggling with infertility for years and years. No kids and desperately loves kids and want kids of her own. And here I am pregnant with my second completely unplanned. How do I gently break my news to her? I really feel for her and don't want to cause her to feel any more pain with my announcement, which may be inevitable, but is there any way to gentle the blow?


----------



## MEPride

Lindsay- my username is boring too. ME are the initials for the state of Maine in the USA and 'pride' is pretty self explanatory. I am not a very creative person &#128518;


Is the first trimester too early to have pregnancy brain??? Haha, I've been more forgetful recently. I think of one thing and it's gone in 2 seconds.

Just realized that my first prenatal is in a week AND I AM WORKING!! I don't usually work Fridays but I am next week due to the holiday. I need to call and reschedule unfortunately. When I called to schedule it in the first place they had difficulty placing me in the 8-10 week window and squeezed me in. I'm really hoping I don't have to wait for too long for the reschedule. It's darn near impossible for me to take time out of my work day for an appointment and I work 11 hour days so I can't do it before or after.


I TOTALLY POKE MY BOOBS TOO!!!! They haven't been too sore but I have to poke them and pinch my nipples to see how sore they are and where. Hahaha, I thought I'd be the only one doing this!!

Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the BFPs!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Jumik maybe right her a letter? That way you can say everything you just said about not wanting to hurt her, and understanding how this may make her feel when she is struggling so much.


----------



## MissYogi

Flying- So sorry you are having to go through that, that sounds really frustrating and hard. I hope everything works out well for you. 

Sarah- Welcome! How exciting that you heard the heartbeat! I can't wait to hear my amazing little heartbeat, it'll ease my anxiety so much. 

Stillpraying- I do remember! How fun that we are both expecting at the same time now! 

Mrs B- I do the same with poking my boobs. I think I do it almost subconsciously now, probably at inappropriate times! 

Jumik- I recently had a friend announce her pregnancy completely insensitively and it really hurt me so here are my thoughts. My friend actually didn't tell me, and she still hasn't contact me, but her husband told my husband. I was really hurt that she just didn't want to talk to me about it, even though she knows I have been trying and have had miscarriage. It felt like she just didn't want to have to do it herself. I think she should have called me directly and said "I know that this has been a hard time for you and I am so hoping for good news for you soon. I wanted you to hear this from me first and know that I am thinking of you, but I am pregnant." I've also heard other people say they prefer an email so they can think about their response and not feel blindsided, I just personally would prefer a phone call or in person. Hope that helps! 

So I had crazy anxiety today about losing this little one and I decided to start taking baby aspirin and red raspberry leaf tea. Is anyone else taking aspirin? I so don't want to lose this one and we are telling the parents this weekend so it feels even more important now.


----------



## StillPraying

I take baby asprin, but red raspberry tea made me cramp up with dd2 so I stopped until 3rd trimester with that. That would definitely hurt me if I found out that way about a friend's pregnancy, especially if she was aware of the circumstances.


----------



## drjo718

Trying- I just mean your cyst may be fluid-filled, separate from the fluid in your uterus. You can see them on ultrasound but most of the time they don't cause serious problems in pregnancy. Hopefully yours shrinks. 

Sarah- what type of fibroids are yours? There are different kinds that can cause different issues. Mine was a submucosal fibroid, which was entirely within the uterine cavity. It meant that even if I could conceive, implantation was unlikely and miscarriage was definite. 

ME- I'm totally having major pregnancy brain already. I was seriously struggling at work today and grocery shopping afterwards. I've also been sick already. I've thrown up 3 of the last 4 days. Im so early for the puking to already start!


----------



## StillPraying

Oh ME i totally thought your name was like Me pride, like self pride :rofl: I was so confused.


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi to all the new ladies and congrats on everyone's positive scans!! I'm so excited for all of us! My name is split up because my first name is Shannon, my middle name is lee, so that's where the Shanlee comes from and my favorite number is 16. Nothing fun! 

As for symptoms as the days progress I am more and more nauseous and have thrown up a couple of times. As crazy as it is and I saw someone mentioned it, every time I throw up I feel a lot better just knowing that's all my little baby's doing! Besides that tho my boobs don't hurt, my nipples are EXTREMELY sensitive and I'm bloated. I think that's pretty much it. 

My next appointment is the 7th and that's just a pelvic exam and bllld work day and from there we'll have the first official US even tho I had one yesterday. That's gonna be our secret guys! 

Again congrats to everyone and I hope every single one of us ends up carrying happy and healthy babies to term!!:cloud9:


----------



## flyingduster

Jumik, perhaps just say what you said here!! That you wanna tell her personally, gently, and without causing her more pain. If she's a good friend, she will be happy for you. Oh, she will be stung personally and probably cry to herself over it at the unfairness, but she will ALSO be over the moon for you. Xx. An email might be a nice idea. But the mere fact you are thinking of her and worried to be insensitive means you care, and that is what will help her the most. 


Miss Yogi, raspberry leaf tea isn't recommended until at least mid way, if not the third trimester. 


I haven't had sore boobs thankfully, cos I'm still breastfeeding DD! But I have been more sensitive to her latch if it isn't great.


And thanks all for the kind words. I cried a few times today cos it was hubbys birthday and all the birthday food was crap and while I had a teeny bit of cake, I now feel guilty for it. Argh. Hubby later went out and bought me some food I can eat, but it still sucks.

Hanging out for my doc appointment on Monday to just get more answers to move forwards with. This is either undiagnosed type two, or GD is kicking my ass super early.

Anyway, six weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Mrs B.

Jumik, No matter how you hear it, it hurts. When I heard about non-friends pregnancies it hurt and I really didn't want to know anything further. Basically ignored it to avoid the feelings it stirs. With friends, it hurt, I processed it, and then I was ok. Personally, a gentle email prior to any announcement would have been easiest to deal with. The worst thing is to be blindsided with a sudden announcement from someone who expects you to react with excitement. Someone (who knew about my problems) recently did that to me and then followed it up with a 'because they got twins via ivf, you can too!'. So, yeah, a gentle email telling them whilst also saying you understand they may need a bit of time to process it, would be what I do... before announcing to anyone else that might tell them.


----------



## Shanlee16

Flying- I'm sorry you're going thru these medical issues right now. I can't even imagine how stressful that must be. I've never been pregnant before so idk anything really about GD but I think it's probably a good thing you've experienced it so you know the warning signs. It's great you have a doctors appointment and I think you're doing everything you should be doing to make sure you and your little bean stay healthy. Good for you, be proud of yourself!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all, I'm pregnant with my third and due October 10th currently. 

Flyingduster I'm writing because I had GD with both my previous pregnancies and the second time it did start in first tri without it being type 2 undiagnosed- I understand your fear but when not pregnant my HB1ac results continue to be fine. I too started self testing early in my second pregnancy and it was I who picked up on the early onset of GD and not the doctors. Second time around was worse for me I'm afraid and it was my fasting numbers that I couldn't get down so I had long acting insulin taken at bedtime. I also had fast acting insulin 3 times a day with meals. If you managed to control your numbers last time with diet alone that is fantastic, I hope you manage again but if you need meds please feel free to keep chatting to me. It's a horrible thing and the control you need can ruin what should be a joyous time - not to mention a time when you should be allowed to eat ALL the cake! Last pregnancy I ended up taking a month off work whilst I stabilised my sickness and blood sugars. I haven't tested yet, I'm afraid to &#128553;


----------



## MissYogi

Thanks for mentioning about the raspberry tea ladies! I did some more research and found very conflicting advice. Some say it is fine the whole way through, others say it might cause miscarriage. So I decided idea I will definitely play it safe and avoid for a while but I'll definitely take the aspirin. 

I'm honestly feeling pretty jealous hearing about you ladies having nausea and vomiting. I will feel so much relief the first time I throw up!


----------



## StillPraying

How far long are you Missyogi? Sickness didn't start creeping in for me until mid 6weeks, slowly getting worse.


----------



## Mrs B.

MissYogi. I had some nausea in the week after my missed period. Now nothing more than a wave now and again and I'm around 5 weeks 5 days. As much as I don't want to feel ill, like you, I'll feel better when it kicks in!


----------



## MEPride

MS can be a good or bad thing. I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and have yet to really experience it. Honestly, if it wasn't for my sore nipples and slightly sore boobs... I'd have no clue I was pregnant. In some ways I wish I had MS... it would be almost reassuring. But honestly, I'm happier without the MS... for now at least


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I don't have much ms either, with the other kids I didn't have it as well. My ms is just more being hungry, looking at food than not being hungry! If that makes sense. Or I'm hungry but I never know what to eat. 

That's pretty much how mine is. I have never thrown up or anything. I just know that when I feel queasy that I know now to eat. :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

I get random moments of queasyness but only actually thrown up a few times, and I don't get it every day. I do however eat non stop. Like I'm constantly starving.


----------



## MEPride

Going for my ultrasound tomorrow! Excited, but definitely nervous! What if my spotting almost 2 weeks ago was a MMC???? I know, I know... unlikely. But that's where my brain goes. I'll let you all know how it goes after the appointment. Hopefully with a picture!


----------



## babifever

Hello All!

Edd. 10/27/2017
Last m. 01/15/2017
Period was suspected either 16/17 of February. I tested 17,18 & 19 , so CD 34,35,36. 

It won't fully resonant until I hear the heartbeat, so I'll be honest I'm anxious/nervous. Especially since last time I tested on CD 36 and the line was pretty dark. 

Kinda obsessing right now.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0557.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## StillPraying

ME i know that anxiety, my ultrasound is in March and I'm terrified :hugs: praying you see a perfect bean tomorrow! :flower:

Babifever totally understand being cautiously optimistic. Your lines look great! 

Has anyone here bought a home doppelers? I think we talked about it before so I'm just wondering what brand you bought and how early you found your bean?


----------



## MissYogi

Good luck at the ultrasound tomorrow ME! I'll be thinking of you! 

Welcome babifever! Those are great lines! 

Tomorrow I'll be 5 weeks based on lmp, but I do believe I ovulate slightly late so I might be less than that. I have been having a very light underlying nausea, not enough to feel confident that it's not actually all in my head. But I do get heartburn and lots of little burps that feel like the beginning of nausea.


----------



## flyingduster

Miss Yogi, I remember feeling relief at my first vomit with my first too!! The fact I only ever had nausea and literally three vomits the entire pregnancy, I was happy for the occasional reassurance it provided. Lol!! 

Those with constant vomiting though, I just can't imagine. And I wouldn't wish on anyone!!! So far I've only had nausea.


Krobbo, thanks!! I had the first antenatal bloods taken today, which include the a1c as well, so I'll ring up tomorrow and hopefully will have the results then. I've heard of a few people saying they were diagnosed with GD early and it wasn't type two, but I still feel dubious cos honestly, my fastings are up at five weeks!!?? I have zero hope of controlling it by diet, absolutely nothing I'm doing is bringing a single fasting or before dinner down to the limits I had last time. My after food ones are all totally fine, but my lows are just not coming down. I'm gonna need insulin, which means the 1.5 hour drive to the city hospital cos the local maternity centre won't take anything vaguely high risk. Sigh.


MEpride, exciting for the scan!!!! Good luck, I look forward to the update!!!



Afm, feeling nauseous, tired, toooooootally lost my motivation for anything. Had my first antenatal bloods done this morning, and have my first midwife appointment next week.


----------



## drjo718

Stillpraying- I have a sonoline b doppler I bought from ebay during my 1st pregnancy. I was able to hear her heartbeat by 9 weeks. I'm also an ob nurse so I know what I'm listening for, but it's not difficult.

Afm...I've thrown up 5 out of the last 6 days, but I've gained 6 pounds in the last 10 days. Wtf? I'm seriously bloated.


----------



## Shanlee16

Babifever- your lines look great! Just as mine did on those tests. I completely understand being cautious until you hear the hb, I know I was!

ME-good luck on your scan tomorrow!!

AFM- I'm still nauseous all the time and it keeps me from wanting to eat which then makes me more nauseous AND feel like crap. What a wonderful thing the first trimester is :nope:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

8 weeks yay!


----------



## saraaa

7 weeks today! I've had a full nights sleep so hopefully I won't be falling asleep at work today, although I did wake up an hour earlier than my alarm! :( 
Struggling with sickness it seems to be from 9am-8pm after that I feel fine! 
I could not stop eating yesterday day as well, I went food shopping and literally everything I bought made my mouth water lol, need to start eating better! 

MEpride - good luck for your scan! 

Stillpraying - I have a sonoline b, I'll start trying with it next week! So excited :)


----------



## angelgirl86

Seems I've missed a lot while I was away, congrats to those who have already seen their little one and heart the hb! I have considered an early scan but trying to just wait until my appointment in March, just really nervous! 

At first I had no nausea or MS at all but as soon as week 6 hit it started. Now I constantly feel nauseated and don't want to eat but if I don't eat I feel worse :dohh: I'm actually pretty relieved to be experiencing nausea, makes me feel like everything is fine, as weird as that sounds. I've found that ginger works pretty well for it and so does peppermint! 

ME: Good luck with your scan!

I've considered buying a doppler as well but this being my first I probably wouldn't be able to hear anything until at least week 10 which is my appointment anyway so I'll wait. Those who have it please let us know how early you hear the hb with it!


----------



## whatwillbex

Hi can you add me in for the 18th Thanks xx


----------



## StillPraying

Angelgirl i haven't tried peppermint I'll have to try that.

Saara I'm like that every day. Non stop eating. I'm going to gain so much this pregnancy lol

Flying fx your blood work comes back clear!


----------



## StillPraying

Oh and thank you for the info on the dopplers ladies!


----------



## Orglethorp

Is it too early for pregnancy brain to set in? Back on Thursday I called my GP office to set up an appointment (to confirm, ask questions, get referred to an OB at my gyn office, etc.). I specifically asked for "Wednesday, Thursday or Friday of next week" (which would be this week, since this was last Thursday). They set me up for March 1st. Realized this morning that March 1st isn't this week. Had to call and get it changed. I work on March 1st. 

I was starting to feel morning sickness last week, not to the point of vomitting but a rather unhappy stomach. On Friday I started losing the battle with this awful cold that's going around (I usually don't catch these things), and yesterday & today I called in sick from work. I fell asleep on the couch around 5:3pm on Saturday and wasn't awake for more than 15 minutes at a time until 5:30pm Sunday, at which point I still felt exhausted, but couldn't sleep. Today's the same deal. Exhausted, but can't sleep. Tried to go back to sleep after my fiance left for work and gave up 20 minutes later.

Edit- to respond to a couple things I saw catching up on this thread:

I poke my boobs too! 

My username is just a word my Mom and I made up when I was a kid, but I've gone on to use it for my web design ventures.


----------



## lindsayms05

Hello all! I did see some newcomers and I promise to add you to the list tomorrow when I am on my computer! Welcome. 

I had my first appointment today! The baby measured right at 8 weeks so my due date stays 10/2. HR was 169 which doc said was perfect. Everything looked great. My blood pressure was okay so no need to start no meds during first tri. I ended up on ten at 20 weeks with my daughter which I am okay with I was just so worried they were going to make me go on them early and I hate taking medicine in the first tri!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5001.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MEPride

Scan went great today!! I'm measuring ahead of schedule (as of now) and my EDD has been bumped up to 9/28. Considering I've been on the October thread since the beginning and am really hoping for an October baby, I'm just going to stay put and stay up to date with all you ladies.

Baby is measuring 8w4d and is 1.92cm. HR is at 172! It was so great seeing the future little dictator's heartbeat! Baby even moved for us on the ultrasound!! Shouldn't be surprised since my husband NEVER sits still, lol!! We got a great view of the little guy. My husband was a big baby so I am still banking on this one being a boy considering it's already measuring ahead of schedule. 

Lindsay- your scan looks great!!! So exciting to see more scans on here!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2599.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sophi90

Hi can i join 
My due date is 31st december based on my oviulation day and 28th based on my lmp :)


----------



## StillPraying

Sophi do you mean 31st October? :haha:

ME glad your scan went well! Are you hoping for a boy? 

Lindsay glad you get to stay away from meds for awhile :)

Oglethorpe sorry to hear you've been sick :hugs: hope you can get over it quickly!

Having a sharp digging pain on my lower left side:nope:


----------



## sophi90

Yeah thats exactly what i meant 
My brain fog has taken over again lol


----------



## Velathria

Hey everyone I would like to join the October thread. Due date according to apps is the 29th of October. Maybe I'll have a Halloween baby :) 

Hoping this is our Rainbow baby. Had an MC in June 2016 and a bit worried this time around but also have a better feeling about it this time. 

Symptoms are sore nipples, cramps, tired and heartburn. 

Can't wait for my first scan so I can feel a bit better. :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

It's so incredibly exciting seeing these scans and the little ones already! Does anyone have a feeling what they are having? I looked back at my son's heartbeat and his was at 122 at 6 weeks, and this one is at 122 at 6 weeks, so I am thinking it's a boy, not just solely on the heartbeat but I have been having more cramps way down than up higher, I had the cramps up higher with my daughter, so we will see. I'm so excited, all my intuitions have been correct. 

Today's been a long day, I'm pretty much exhausted all the time now, my belly and back is hurting big time...we had a couples massage on Saturday for a late valentine's day present...well not really a present since we got once a month..but it was so nice, and she could feel my back curve really bad because of the baby already!


----------



## StillPraying

Kittey I'm not sure entirely because I haven't had an ultrasound yet but I'm leaning boy. This pregnancy is much more mild than either of my girls, but im much more cranky than I was with either of my girls! 

Sophi no worries I found my phone in the fridge the other day so I'm right there with you! :friends:

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## MissYogi

ME- beautiful scan!! 

Soph- welcome and congrats on BFP! If you are planning on staying pregnant all the way until December 31st you might get a bit uncomfortable! 

Stillpraying- The pain could be you little one burrowing in a bit further. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable! 

Velathria- I'm there with you on the heartburn and sore nipples. Sometimes my nipples feel like they might be bleeding and I'm scared to look but then they are fine when I check. I'll be crossing my fingers for your rainbow! 

Kittykat- Is 122 a fast or slow heartbeat? I know girls and boys apparently have different heartbeat speeds, but since this is my first I'm a bit clueless about what normal is. I have an intuition that mine is a girl, but DH says boy and that's based on absolutely nothing. 

Today I am having more sore nipples, a bit of low nausea, heartburn, and bloating at night to the point where I unbutton my pants!


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome to all the newcomers!!!! And yay for scans already guys!!


As for me, WHEW!! My diabetes test (hba1c) came back perfectly normal. Not even pre diabetic, not anywhere near it, totally normal. I'm not diabetic! Whew!!! So I've now emailed my diabetes team I had last pregnancy and enquired that if my fasting bloods are at this level already, what do we do? Maybe nothing, maybe they need me to do the damn GTT already? I dunno, we shall see, but either way I am deeply deeply relieved this is NOT undiagnosed type two, and that even if it does ed up being gestational diabetes, there is an end to that!!!! Whew.

Also good, was that my iron levels were great too, which has been an off and on concern my whole life at times, especially as I don't eat red meat really, but nope, all good there too. For now anyway. Lol. 

So, I've quit testing my blood six times a day and timing my food and stressing over everything. I'm giving myself a break for the moment, if I end up with GD I'll be having to go back to that, but for now I can just eat well and not stress over the recording and timing of everything. 

One more week till midwife appointment! Yay! Begiinning to feel a bit more real at times now. eeeeee!!!!


----------



## Shanlee16

Flying- I'm so happy for you that your appointment and tests turned out well! What a relief!!

As for feeling the gender of the baby I'm convinced it's a boy and have already started referring to it as a him. Haha I've felt like that since the moment of my bfp. I'm waiting to find out the sex until birth as it's always been my dream and my DH loved the idea of it, so these next 7 1/2 months are going to drag on!!


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all
The ms has really kicked in here, I couldn't leave my bed on Sunday. I was so sick with my last two pregnancies (around 20 times a day for weeks) I was hoping for a break this time! At least I'm a sahm now although that's still pretty hard at the minute with a 2 year old and almost 5 year old.

Flyingduster- that is great news. I did the gtt early last time (around 9 weeks) they had to give me antisickness meds to keep the lucozade down for 2 hours. Are you UK or US? I'm &#127468;&#127463; and already seeing rises after meals - it's so hard to control when the sickness is bad and sickness and insulin are a bad mix! 

We didn't plan this pregnancy as I do get so ill, we wanted a third but not for 2 years when my youngest started school. 

Shanlee- we have never found out the gender until birth. I am tempted this time but I think we'll still keep it a surprise. 

I don't think I've ever known my boys heartbeats from the scan? Is this a new thing or something you're told in other countries? Or maybe I missed it last time??


----------



## KitteyKat2010

As far as the heartbeat, when I've went to all my appointments they've always told me the heartbeats, they even told me it when I was in labor. Here they monitor the heartbeat when you are in labor, just in case it gets too high or too low than they have to get baby out immediately!

They are most likely old wives tales...but one of them is that if the baby has a higher heartbeat it's a little girl and if it has a lower heartbeat its a little boy...I guess to me we all just have to wait and see ;) 

I guess I have some perks lol! I have a boy and a girl so this baby will be our tiebreaker. My daughters heartbeat was always around 140-160, and my son's was always between 120-130. I cannot wait to announce our gender, since we have one of each...I'm going to do a tug of war announcement, it's really cute. 

I am beyond excited as well, because next Wednesday we are going to get our little puppy, she's only 8 weeks so she's definitely going to be keeping me busy :)


----------



## verily

My 8 weeks ultrasound is this Friday, so I can't wait to hear the heartbeat. I will try not to get my hopes up about girl vs boy, but I admit I would like a little girl as I already have a step-son. I don't want to be even more outnumbered.

My husband and I like to argue about which is more likely... I'm one of 5 girls, and one of my sisters has 2 girls. He's an only child with a son, and he thinks since his father has 3 brothers (and a sister) a boy is more likely.



KitteyKat2010 said:


> I am beyond excited as well, because next Wednesday we are going to get our little puppy, she's only 8 weeks so she's definitely going to be keeping me busy :)

You're getting a baby before you have your baby! :D I bet your kids will be so excited. Post a pic or two!


----------



## StillPraying

The idea behind heartbeat is "supposedly" over 159 for b girls and under for boys. It was true for us anyway lol with DD1 I just "knew" it was a boy....wrong lol I don't mind either way, I love having girls.

Verily yay for an ultrasound soon!

Kittey love the tug of war announcement, I've seen some of those, they're very cute. And puuuupppyyyy!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!!

Krobbo our munchkins are close in age :thumbup: Sorry the ms is hitting you hard :hugs: do any of the old tips help you? I know some swear by those Seaband things.

Flying yay for coming back in the clear!! Such a relief :hugs:

Missyogi I feel you on the nipple pain!


----------



## babifever

I feel like I missed so much lol and gotta get familiar with everyone's name, etc. So please allow me to be lazy for a sec. 

-Hey I was born Oct 29 

- I'm also diabetic. I never heard of you having gestational and then not having it again. That's awesome, means you are maintaining glucose better than last time. I can imagine they may just closely monitor, maybe have you test at homes regularly to monitor and run another fasting later. The more hormones maybe it can develope? Wishing you the best .

- heartbeat wives tell, lol def not accurate. I attached another fun predictor. It says this will be a girl. I was kinda thinking another boy would fit in nicely, I could pass everything down lol.

Me- first prenatal March 6 with a scan . I went to primary and they ran hgc and will again tomorrow. I'm very nervous, barely slept and the fact that my primary is always slow to review and give back results doesn't help. Still no symptoms but I always have super laid back symthoms.
 



Attached Files:







5486340_orig.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## verily

I worry about getting gestational diabetes so much, but I still keep eating sugar. #-o I think it's part craving, part convenience (post Valentines & Girl Scout cookie season). I'm hoping I beat the odds, but it doesn't look good with all my risk factors (obese, older, mom w/ Type I). 

Your predictor says girl for me too. The Chinese one says boy. I think I'll just flip a coin at this point.


----------



## babifever

verily said:


> I worry about getting gestational diabetes so much, but I still keep eating sugar. #-o I think it's part craving, part convenience (post Valentines & Girl Scout cookie season). I'm hoping I beat the odds, but it doesn't look good with all my risk factors (obese, older, mom w/ Type I).
> 
> Your predictor says girl for me too. The Chinese one says boy. I think I'll just flip a coin at this point.

 I don't understand how your type 1 will revert to gestational????


----------



## verily

My mother has Type I. Apparently that's a risk factor to have an immediate family member with it.


----------



## saraaa

Babifever that chart better be right haha, everything I've done so far says girl. It works for my son aswell :) :haha:


----------



## babifever

verily said:


> My mother has Type I. Apparently that's a risk factor to have an immediate family member with it.

Oh OK I thought you were saying you were already type 1 lol


----------



## babifever

Just got my blood work first hgc 141 I take another one Tom . What yal think ? They say bases on that I'm about 4 weeks


----------



## StillPraying

Babifever your chart only got 1 out of my 3 right lol I love stuff like that, I think it's so fun.


----------



## WrinklyMummy

Hi guys,

I'm exactly 7 or 8 weeks today (7 from ovulation, 8 from LMP) and have my first dating scan this lunchtime. I hope I see something and that it's not too early! With #3 I had an early scan and they could only see an empty sac and terrified me by saying it was most probably a blighted ovum, and then a week later we saw the embryo! So I hope 7 weeks isn't too early...

Anyway, looking forward to sharing these next lonnnnnng months with you guys, all being well 

WrinklyMummy


----------



## Velathria

MissYogi said:


> ME- beautiful scan!!
> 
> Soph- welcome and congrats on BFP! If you are planning on staying pregnant all the way until December 31st you might get a bit uncomfortable!
> 
> Stillpraying- The pain could be you little one burrowing in a bit further. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable!
> 
> Velathria- I'm there with you on the heartburn and sore nipples. Sometimes my nipples feel like they might be bleeding and I'm scared to look but then they are fine when I check. I'll be crossing my fingers for your rainbow!
> 
> Kittykat- Is 122 a fast or slow heartbeat? I know girls and boys apparently have different heartbeat speeds, but since this is my first I'm a bit clueless about what normal is. I have an intuition that mine is a girl, but DH says boy and that's based on absolutely nothing.
> 
> Today I am having more sore nipples, a bit of low nausea, heartburn, and bloating at night to the point where I unbutton my pants!

Thanks :) I think ms is slowly coming cause I have been feeling icky all day and the thought of eating anything makes me feel sick. And omg I was so tired today even though I had a nap. I'm so exhausted lol

Went to see my go today and I qualify for a risk pregnancy so I'll be getting an early scan at 8 weeks. Thank god :) 
Hope everything goes well for everyone :)


----------



## StillPraying

velathria that's great youll be getting an early scan!

Wrinklymummy fx you get a great scan today!

babifever I don't know too much about hcg levels per week, just that your levels should double between 24-48 hours. I know there are charts on it on the countdowntopregnancy website:thumbup:

I literally feel hungover. 8 weeks is when I had my mc in 2013 so I'm feeling very on edge this week.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I hope you girls don't mind if I join. I'm actually due the end of September (September 28th to be exact according to my first scan) so I was hoping to follow you ladies on here :)

Is there a Facebook group for October yet?


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Mayan lender was wrong for two of my pregnancies and it say girl for this one so let's hope it's wrong again lol. 

Feeling so icky allll the time. Food aversions are kicking in and next is the actual sickness &#128567;


----------



## WrinklyMummy

Hi all,

Just got back from my dating scan. I'm measuring 7 weeks tomorrow. My LMP would make me 8 weeks today though, so I ovulated on CD24! The gestational sac was measuring 7w5d but he said not to worry, it'll probably catch up by the next scan. You can't see much in the pics (these were the best 2) but apparently it's the size of a peanut 

They measured the heartbeat too, and it was 148 bpm! Actually I have no idea if that's good or bad as my last pregnancy was 7 years ago so it's like the first time again for me ;-)

Is anyone else having a dating scan...?

WM
 



Attached Files:







dating scan 2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9









dating scan 1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StillPraying

I don't have a scan until March 10th. But your Lil peanut is so sweet! I'm confused though, you said you're measuring 7 weeks tomorrow but the sac is measuring 7.5?


----------



## Shanlee16

Congrats to all the ladies who have had scans!! It's such a great feeling knowing your little bean is in there with a nice heartbeat to see. I felt so much relief when I saw my little bean! 

AFM my MS is kicking my butt. I have no appetite during the day and today I had a HORRIBLE crippling migraine. It brought me to tears and I know it was a result of not eating/drinking anything/enough. I've also been having some light brown spotting and I know it's completely normal at this stage but it still makes me uneasy. I just keep reminding myself that everything is okay in there. 

They really don't tell you these things about being pregnant!! Haha it's like one day you're normal and then next your body is just being ravaged by the flood of hormones and you're body is like nope.


----------



## WrinklyMummy

StillPraying said:


> I don't have a scan until March 10th. But your Lil peanut is so sweet! I'm confused though, you said you're measuring 7 weeks tomorrow but the sac is measuring 7.5?

Thanks. Yes that got me a bit worried too, but he said it's probably going to catch up and not to worry. I wonder if it's got anything to do with my ovulating very late...?&#129300;


----------



## WrinklyMummy

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Mayan lender was wrong for two of my pregnancies and it say girl for this one so let's hope it's wrong again lol.
> 
> Feeling so icky allll the time. Food aversions are kicking in and next is the actual sickness &#128567;

Are your food aversions mild or accompanied by actually feeling sick? I've gone off most healthy, low-carb foods in the past week and only want high-carb rubbish, which is really frustrating as I was determined to eat only healthy stuff this time around! I don't feel sick or anything, it's just when I think of certain foods I either think "eugh no thanks" or "that's all I want"!


----------



## Velathria

Feeling a bit better today.. but woke up last night feeling nauseous... I had MS in my last pregnancy at night too though. .. so that's probably gonna be this time again lol..

Just a bit tired.. 

It's so exciting to see all these scans already. Makes me want to have mine so much lol 

Hope these weeks go by fast :) 

All the scans look great ^^ 


@shanlee: I thinking spotting and all that is pretty normal but I can relate to how you feel. If I start spotting again I'll probably cry on the spot. Just try to relax I guess.. that's all we can do. Go day by day I guess. :hugs: I bet everything will be fine :) 

Can't wait to see more scans :)


----------



## aancha0204

Soo exciting to see all your lovely buds scans !! I cant wait to see mine,, its exactly 1 week from now. Good news is my hcg level is rising & i am at 7.4 weeks !! Cant wait :) 

MS has started kicking in , i feel like puking the moment i do brush & from then gagging starts.. It feels so exhausting.. I just wish to sleep on my couch & watch movies :) But cant do that in office :( 

We told family this past weekend & everyone soo excited !! Will wait for 12 weeks before i inform in my office. 

Tk cr all , Cheers, Keep the pics coming !


----------



## Orglethorp

Well, MS is definitely here. I was trying to sleep in this morning, and IBS sent me to the bathroom (I get painful gassy diahrea, lucky me), and while I was sitting there waiting for that storm to pass, it switched to dry heaving. I choked down a granola barn and an Ensure (meal replacement) drink so I could take my prenatal vitamin and then napped the rest of the morning. Now it's 1pm, I've got a dr appointment at 2:30, and although I'm STARVING, I'm kinda scared to eat. I bought a 6 pack of personal size bottles of gingerale when we were grocery shopping last night, so I'll have gingerale with me all day I think. I just boiled the kettle so I could make a cup of ramen. Don't really feel like eating anything else.

Today is my confirm with my GP / get everything else scheduled and referred appointment. Both my regular GP and my regular gyn are on maternity leave right now, so I'm meeting with somebody new, and asking for a referral to somebody new at my OBGYN office. 

Funny enough, since I'm usually quite healthy and don't go to the GP often, I've only actually met with my actual GP once. Every other time she's been on a day off, on holiday, or on mat. I don't mind too much, but I need _her_ permission to have the office add my fiance as her patient (his doc moved offices 2 years ago and didn't tell him), and I haven't seen her since about then.


----------



## angelgirl86

Seems like so many of us are struggling with MS now! So far the only things that have helped me at all are mints and ginger ale. Good thing I love the taste of both. The worst part is staying constantly hungry but food makes me feel worse so I bought some nutritional drinks to hopefully find an inbetween until the MS eases off. Anyone else tried doing that? 

I wish I knew what my hcg levels were but we aren't going to see a doctor until I see my OB on March 15th so we're kind of in limbo until then on everything. Honestly I'm kind of glad to be experiencing MS because it eases my worries a little to at least have symptoms. 

I'm so jealous of the ladies who have already had scans! I want to see our baby so badly but still have a couple weeks till we get one. Hopefully I don't go crazy in the meantime but keep sharing those scans, I love seeing them!


----------



## babifever

I have not symthoms accept can't sleep, I'm also starting to think I may not be due until Nov. We will see.


----------



## MEPride

Lilmisscaviar- I remember you from the TWW board. You got your bfp before me but my little bean is apparently determined to be a big one so he (I'm convinced it's a he vs she although I really want a she!) is measuring days ahead of schedule. You and I have the same due date! Bump buddies!


Has anyone tried the Ramzi method with their previous pregnancies? I have tried but I have NO idea how to identify where the placenta is. Hahaha. I know where the yolk sac is and where the umbilical cord is, but not the placenta. I heard the yolk sac is near the placenta???? What do you all think?

I'm sorry for everyone who is experiencing MS! And other crazy symptoms. I almost (but not quite, lol) wish I was experiencing some of that. I honestly would have NO clue I am pregnant if I hadn't seen my bean with that strong heart rate. No cravings/aversions/MS/headaches/cramping.... nothing. Just slightly sore boobs when I poke them and just a smudge more tired than usual. I guess I might be one of the 'lucky' ones. I can't imagine it would suddenly start when I'm already almost 9weeks, right?


----------



## Orglethorp

I go back on Friday morning for bloods, and hopefully she'll have y scan date then :D

Doc listened to me figure my dates, did her little caculation wheel thing, and came up with October 13th. When I did it last week I got 17th. So tentatively, I move to October 13th. lol. My scan will verify or change that date.

Edit- When I told her my dates and then described the home tests I did last week, she was surprised. Apparently getting a quick, bold positive at 5 weeks (which I'm pretty sure I was last week) is a possible indication of twins. Now I REALLY can't wait for that scan!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Hello!
Just got my bfp today at 10 dpo which puts me due around Halloween (What to Expect says October 28). 
So, I'll be around here and there to visit with you all!


----------



## WrinklyMummy

FlyingDuster that's really good news, I bet you're so relieved! I've also always had low iron in pregnancy as was vegan then veggy and now just eat chicken breast (!), but until this pregnancy I never worried about it and don't think I even took iron pills. I figured it wasn't going to hurt me and didn't want any more pills to pop!

However, it's only this time around so I've been made aware of the miscarriage risk with low iron, so I've been popping all manner of prenatal vits and supps pre-pregnancy, and am now just on Elevit. I'm also eating lots of nuts and eggs (with my other pregnancies nuts were banned, but that was 7 years ago and the 'rules' have changed now, thank goodness!).

So did you always / usually have low iron then?


----------



## WrinklyMummy

aancha0204 said:


> We told family this past weekend & everyone soo excited !! Will wait for 12 weeks before i inform in my office.

Wow, wish I were brave enough to tell my friends now! I'm uber-paranoid though as have 3 healthy kids and worry that I'm "due" a miscarriage and am pushing my luck with #4 - does that sound crazy?!

When is everyone else breaking the news? We were going to wait until after the nuchal scan (11w5d) to tell friends and the kids, and then after the anomaly scan (20w) to tell my family back in the UK, as they'll freak (we'll have to pretend it's 'unplanned', lol) ;-)


----------



## flyingduster

KRobbo said:


> Flyingduster- that is great news. I did the gtt early last time (around 9 weeks) they had to give me antisickness meds to keep the lucozade down for 2 hours. Are you UK or US? I'm &#127468;&#127463; and already seeing rises after meals

Neither actually, I'm in New Zealand! I'm seeing my midwife next week so I'm going to talk to her about the next steps.





verily said:


> My 8 weeks ultrasound is this Friday, so I can't wait to hear the heartbeat. I will try not to get my hopes up about girl vs boy, but I admit I would like a little girl as I already have a step-son. I don't want to be even more outnumbered.
> 
> My husband and I like to argue about which is more likely... I'm one of 5 girls, and one of my sisters has 2 girls. He's an only child with a son, and he thinks since his father has 3 brothers (and a sister) a boy is more likely.
> !

Us women have no real say in the gender of our babies! We only give out the X chromosome, whereas those sperm might be X or Y!! The only influence we can have is having an environment more hospitable to one or the other, but in the end it only takes one!! Haha



babifever said:


> I'm also diabetic. I never heard of you having gestational and then not having it again. That's awesome, means you are maintaining glucose better than last time. I can imagine they may just closely monitor, maybe have you test at homes regularly to monitor and run another fasting later. The more hormones maybe it can develope? Wishing you the best .

Ok so gestational diabetes is hormonal, and caused by the placenta. As it turns out, every single pregnant women gets somewhat more insulin resistant than those not pregnant. It's hormonal, and there isn't a problem with it normally. But for some people those hormones are just too much for our bodies and we become TOO insulin resistant, and they diagnose us as having gestational diabetes. It is totally only related to being pregnant, and once the baby is born it goes away. Although a lot of women who become diabetic later, have often had GD previously, so it's seen as a risk factor for type two later.

As you are already diabetic, you will be under careful watch because your body will become MORE insulin resistant and you may need to change your medication and/or diet. Also they go craaaazy strict on the levels they want you under with GD compared to normal diabetes so it's tough.




verily said:


> I worry about getting gestational diabetes so much, but I still keep eating sugar. #-o I think it's part craving, part convenience (post Valentines & Girl Scout cookie season). I'm hoping I beat the odds, but it doesn't look good with all my risk factors (obese, older, mom w/ Type I).

Oh Hun, you CANNOT make yourself have it, or make yourself avoid it, by what you eat. Eating sugar won't make you get it, it's a hormonal thing!!! Yes you have risk factors, but even the skinniest healthiest mamma with no risk factors can get it too!! Eating sugar won't cause it. If you have a problem with insulin resistance (ie, diabetes!) then eating sugar when your body cannot reduce that sugar properly is a risk to your baby, but if you don't have an insulin resistance problem, then eating sugar is not going to CAUSE an insulin resistance problem!! 
Being overweight, we (me too!) naturally will have a slight issue with insulin resistance already, so weight loss is a great help, but it's not the only factor, and you can NOT cause yourself to be GD. I promise, it is never anyone's fault. It is hormonal and out of our full control. Xx




WrinklyMummy said:


> FlyingDuster that's really good news, I bet you're so relieved! I've also always had low iron in pregnancy as was vegan then veggy and now just eat chicken breast (!), but until this pregnancy I never worried about it and don't think I even took iron pills. I figured it wasn't going to hurt me and didn't want any more pills to pop!
> 
> However, it's only this time around so I've been made aware of the miscarriage risk with low iron, so I've been popping all manner of prenatal vits and supps pre-pregnancy, and am now just on Elevit. I'm also eating lots of nuts and eggs (with my other pregnancies nuts were banned, but that was 7 years ago and the 'rules' have changed now, thank goodness!).
> 
> So did you always / usually have low iron then?

No I haven't always had low iron, but as a older child/early teen I had low iron along with other stuff going on, as well as in my last pregnancy I had low iron and needed supplements, and I know I've had supplements some other time but I'm pretty sure it was before kids. But it was more that I haven't been to a doc for a checkup at all in years, the best it has been was being pregnant and getting checks then, so actually since my last lot of bloods to do with my last pregnancy, I had no idea if I was actually ok in regards to iron! So I'm glad I am good. :)



Whew, yay for the multi quote feature! Haha!! Thanks for the words of kindness from others too xx.


Shanlee, we've never found out any of our babies genders, it is amazing at the birth to finally find out who I was meeting!! Haha. Both times I was the one to see first too, so that was special. We won't be finding out this time either! 


Ooohh the nausea is setting in well now. So far no vomiting, although gross nappies are making my dry retch. But yeah the nausea has me floored at times, and I get hungry but NOTHING looks good and I really struggle to eat, I pick at it slowly and it just isn't appetising at all. It was like this with my other two pregnancies too, and never got worse than this, so fingers crossed it stays the same again!!!


----------



## flyingduster

WrinklyMummy said:


> aancha0204 said:
> 
> 
> We told family this past weekend & everyone soo excited !! Will wait for 12 weeks before i inform in my office.
> 
> Wow, wish I were brave enough to tell my friends now! I'm uber-paranoid though as have 3 healthy kids and worry that I'm "due" a miscarriage and am pushing my luck with #4 - does that sound crazy?!
> 
> When is everyone else breaking the news? We were going to wait until after the nuchal scan (11w5d) to tell friends and the kids, and then after the anomaly scan (20w) to tell my family back in the UK, as they'll freak (we'll have to pretend it's 'unplanned', lol) ;-)Click to expand...

We told the world (announced on Facebook) like two weeks ago. Haha. We told family directly first, then announced it subtly on Facebook. Loads of people have missed it so it's been funny dropping it in to conversation and they're like "what!?!" Haha. But yeah, we aren't worried, we are also very open to sharing if we have a loss too. We have no issue with that, and when we had an early loss in Nov, that never got to the point of announcing it as a pregnancy yet, I still shared that on Facebook too. I don't like to hide those things under the rug. But that's just us!! It's lovely being free to chat about it to others, and to simply use morning sickness as the real reason I feel shit and am cancelling stuff!! Haha


----------



## Mrs B.

Ugh, my anxiety is back up to its old tricks this morning. Back to worrying about m/c again. My boobs are very slightly less sore, but they have been wavering in soreness... doesn't stop me panicking! Still feel a bit queasy, but no actual MS yet. Got another week until my next scan :( I should be about 7 weeks 3 days then.

We probably won't tell family until after the 12 week scan. A couple of my friends know but that's it. Too worried about m/c. I'm not actually planning to tell Facebook until baby's born.


----------



## KRobbo

Flyingduster- yuk to having to do nappies my sons are always pretty gross! Fortunately DH works from home some days so I can shout up to him to change them whilst I hide. With my last pregnancy ms was so bad I'd change ds1 nappy with his potty next to me which I'd, more often than not, vomit into whilst changing it! Ugh that was not fun!

In NZ what are the levels is it 4-7 like UK? Or in the 100s? 

Wrinklymummy- I have had 2 healthy pregnancies and sometimes feel the same. I have friends who have early losses so the only reason I haven't told ds1 is that I wouldn't want him to go through it too. That being said if I'm practical about it I feel like death warmed up so I think deep down it'll stick.

I have told close friends and family and I think other friends are starting to be suspicious as I'm grey on the school run and already have a bump (it's mostly bloat but it's all in the uterus). As someone who normally drops the kids off in my gym kit and runs home it's a pretty obvious change! I'm going to try and wait for the scan though.


----------



## WrinklyMummy

flyingduster said:


> We told the world (announced on Facebook) like two weeks ago. Haha. We told family directly first, then announced it subtly on Facebook. Loads of people have missed it so it's been funny dropping it in to conversation and they're like "what!?!" Haha. But yeah, we aren't worried, we are also very open to sharing if we have a loss too. We have no issue with that, and when we had an early loss in Nov, that never got to the point of announcing it as a pregnancy yet, I still shared that on Facebook too. I don't like to hide those things under the rug. But that's just us!! It's lovely being free to chat about it to others, and to simply use morning sickness as the real reason I feel shit and am cancelling stuff!! Haha

I wish I were that brace! If we announced it too early and had a miscarriage, people wouldn't believe it were unplanned as we'd be trying again straight afterwards, and they may believe one 'accident' but certainly not two!&#128540; My family were shocked when we had our third child (I come from a small family with no aunts, uncles, grandparents...and my sister only has one child) and we've struggled for money since moving to australia so they'd think we were crazy and would have little sympathy for any future money problems if we'd deliberately enlarged our family...


----------



## MEPride

Wrinklymummy- we are waiting until the 12 week mark to tell anyone, family included. Primarily because of my elevated miscarriage risk since I have PCOS. I am a very lean person and yet to have any bloodwork definitively identify what hormone imbalance I have, but I have some classic signs of PCOS minus the weight. I've been taking metformin which should help that m/c risk but all the same.... I've read that the risk can be as high as 40%. Im a fairly private person and wouldn't want to have to explain to anyone, immediate family included, why I might have miscarried. My mother is on 24/7 grand baby-bump watch and she's incredibly perceptive so it's been hard trying to hide it even though I'm not showing yet. I did tell my closest friend, mostly because she already knows my medical history and has had an early miscarriage herself. I feel like she is the only one that could truly show any empathy vs sympathy. There is a part of me that wants to keep the news all to myself.


----------



## Jumik

Hey guys! I've been MIA for a bit. Morning sickness is taking me by storm. I've already had one trip to emergency where I received IV fluids to rehydrate.

As for sharing my news with my friend who has had repeated losses and no kids for about 8 yrs now, she was really great. Such an awesome person. She was genuinely happy for me and trying to keep a positive and hopeful outlook for herself. I'm sure she'll have her rough moments but she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## lindsayms05

I love seeing all the scans!

To whoever asked about a facebook group, we don't have one yet. I'm honestly not sure how to create a secret group. I would hate to make one and think it is secret and then start adding people and other people be able to see who joined lol. I don't want to out any pregnant ladies! Haha. If anyone knows how to make one, or can point me in the right direction, I'm all for it!

Wrinkly...I might have just missed it but what is your due date so I can add you to our list?


----------



## SarahA

I'm really anxious tell everyone about this pregnancy, but we're going to wait. My brother-in-law and his wife just announced their first pregnancy (8 weeks or so ahead of us), so we don't want to go stomping around on their news right now. We've done this before, so we figured we don't need to tell anyone just yet. That said, I'm much more happy and much less anxious with this pregnancy than I was with my last, so I kind of want to shout it from the rooftop! 

I met with the midwife today. My last pregnancy was with an OBGYN, but decided to try something different this time. I thought it was a fantastic consultation. She made me feel so comfortable and confident! I'm really happy with my decision already!

And finally, here is a photo of our little bubs from my scan last week. Pretty cute, right? lol!
 



Attached Files:







20170215_US_32.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## saraaa

Someone did post a thread a couple of weeks ago about a secret October group, I was scared to ask to join incase it came up lol.


----------



## xandersmom112

I got my bfp 2/16/2017. This is our second. I'm officially 5 weeks today and so nervous! First ultrasound isn't until March 30th. Have slight (.)(.) tenderness, tired, cramping and slight spotting this morning. My current due date is 10/26/2017. Praying for a sticky baby and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## StillPraying

Sarah so sweet! Lucky ladies getting early scans.lol

I told my family. I've been through 3 mc and I want the support if something happens. Dh had to tell his because his sister is getting married and wanted me in the wedding. But his step mom has had losses so I was happy to tell her. I don't have Facebook lol


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

WrinklyMummy said:


> Trying4BbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> Mayan calender was wrong for two of my pregnancies and it says girl for this one so let's hope it's wrong again lol.
> 
> Feeling so icky allll the time. Food aversions are kicking in and next is the actual sickness &#128567;
> 
> Are your food aversions mild or accompanied by actually feeling sick? I've gone off most healthy, low-carb foods in the past week and only want high-carb rubbish, which is really frustrating as I was determined to eat only healthy stuff this time around! I don't feel sick or anything, it's just when I think of certain foods I either think "eugh no thanks" or "that's all I want"!Click to expand...

I feel sick afterwards and have to lie down to keep from feeling like I'm gonna puke on whatever is in front of me :laugh:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I've been eating loads! I hate it&#128542; So much heartburn ugh I can't stop!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Our plan is to tell our families and our close friends around the 5 week mark. 
I know that's early, but I don't keep secrets well.


----------



## flyingduster

KRobbo said:


> Flyingduster- yuk to having to do nappies my sons are always pretty gross! Fortunately DH works from home some days so I can shout up to him to change them whilst I hide. With my last pregnancy ms was so bad I'd change ds1 nappy with his potty next to me which I'd, more often than not, vomit into whilst changing it! Ugh that was not fun!
> 
> In NZ what are the levels is it 4-7 like UK? Or in the 100s?

We do the 4-7 sorta range here. With GD last time they wanted me under 5.0 before every meal, but so far I have only been below 5.2 once, often more like 5.7. I have been so paranoid it was GD kicking my ass already, but my diabetes team has replied to me to say nope, they're happy with my numbers and my A1C and to just carry on eating well and keeping half an eye on my blood sugars. But they weren't at all concerned and said just wait till an early GTT at 16 weeks. So whew!





WrinklyMummy said:


> I wish I were that brace! If we announced it too early and had a miscarriage, people wouldn't believe it were unplanned as we'd be trying again straight afterwards, and they may believe one 'accident' but certainly not two!&#128540; My family were shocked when we had our third child (I come from a small family with no aunts, uncles, grandparents...and my sister only has one child) and we've struggled for money since moving to australia so they'd think we were crazy and would have little sympathy for any future money problems if we'd deliberately enlarged our family...

Yeah, we haven't hid our intentions of a third so I can see if you're faking an accidental pregnancy, telling early wouldn't work!! Haha! 

I did go rather agro at my dad who's first words in the reply email were "oh, I'd have thought two were enough, you already have no money and now you're adding another mouth to feed" omg I was FUMING! Well, and absolutely sobbing too. I'm not cost to my dad, but he's still my dad and while I didn't expect him to jump for joy, I was expecting a cursory congratulations or something..... We had a great big bitch fest at each other through emails, vented lots of old wounds (him and my mum split when I was five) and have come through it, apologised, hugged, and we are in a better place and closer than we were before. He was an ignorant idiot and I was a hormonal mamma, but we are good now haha


Annnnnyway, sorta commiserate at the family and money and more kids thing... Xx





lindsayms05 said:


> I love seeing all the scans!
> 
> To whoever asked about a facebook group, we don't have one yet. I'm honestly not sure how to create a secret group. I would hate to make one and think it is secret and then start adding people and other people be able to see who joined lol. I don't want to out any pregnant ladies! Haha. If anyone knows how to make one, or can point me in the right direction, I'm all for it!
> 
> Wrinkly...I might have just missed it but what is your due date so I can add you to our list?

Ok, so to make a secret Facebook group it is 100% secret. Closed, can be found, but secret CAN NOT be found by anyone looking. You can even know it exists, and try to find the group, search it's name, search it's members, and you will NOT be able to find it. You can't even find it to join it, you can't see posts or members or the name of it or anything. Any posts you make in there are hidden, they won't show up on your friends walls, nor will the group show up as a recommended group or anything.

To be added in to a secret group you HAVE to be invited by a fb friend. There is no other way. You can find out who the admin is in here and send them a friend request on fb, then they can accept your friend request and then add you in to the group and unfriend you again. Once you're in, you're in. YOU will see posts on your wall if you follow the group but none of your friends. Unless they logged in as you! Lol. 

Just be careful, a CLOSED Facebook group can be searched and found. The posts will not show up at all, but it will show up to your friends that you are a member. So stick to "secret" and you are safe. :)


----------



## Orglethorp

Just went back to the doc to get blood drawn, and now I have to wait until Thursday to know what my levels and such are. Should hear early next week when my dating ultrasound is. Doc wants to see me every 4 weeks after this next appointment. Work schedules 3 weeks ahead. This'll be interesting, always putting in an appointent related time request just shy of the cutoff. Wonder if they'll figure it out before I tell them :blush:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

We haven't told anyone except one of his sisters and his mom. I'm not that close with my family, so I think I'll just wait to announce it when I find out gender lol I'm sure everyone will be surprised!

Oan I've been eating non stop and have been getting heart burn, I don't know how to stop. I'm also getting that starving feeling when I awake, even if I had just eaten before I've fallen asleep &#128564;


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm also absolutely starving when I wake up, no matter how well I ate the night before. I'm finding it a little unfair, though. I'm either queesy, starving, or overstuffed. I don't get 5 minutes of an normal feeling stomach. Last night I ate too much at supper (couldn't help it! Baby wanted those mashed potatoes.) and I spent probably 2.5 hours after eating just laying on the couch feeling too full and a little sick, then suddenly I was hungry again. Instant switch.


----------



## Mrs B.

Ok, now I want mashed potatoes! The first couple of weeks I barely had an appetite, and went off chocolate. Now I'm hungry all the time, but often struggle to eat!!


----------



## saraaa

Orglethorp said:


> I'm also absolutely starving when I wake up, no matter how well I ate the night before. I'm finding it a little unfair, though. I'm either queesy, starving, or overstuffed. I don't get 5 minutes of an normal feeling stomach. Last night I ate too much at supper (couldn't help it! Baby wanted those mashed potatoes.) and I spent probably 2.5 hours after eating just laying on the couch feeling too full and a little sick, then suddenly I was hungry again. Instant switch.


Yes! I am either starving, stuffed or sick... I had a sandwich earlier and I was starving before I ate it, then as soon as I did I was stuffed! I'm only now going back to being starving hungry again with no normal stomach in between and my other half wants to order pizza for dinner :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Yep put me in the constantly starving or sick boat too lol


----------



## aancha0204

i am in the same boat, i feel hungry but dont wanna eat anything ! Moment i put something in, tummy starts feeling weird. Like not a moment of normal tummy , either its hungry or its over stuffed or feel like puking. 
Only thing that's helping is oranges & lemon. I am lovvving those ! Are they safe in 1st trimester ? Ginger Ale & Sprite keeps the upset tummy little low. I got wheat saltine crackers , munching on them too is helping.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't see why oranges and lemons wouldn't be safe in first tri?


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm glad this is so common, though I wish we could all have more cooperative tummies :haha:

OH will be home with supper in about half an hour, and then we're making the 4 hour trip to the cabin for the weekend. Apparently the in-laws are planning to do the annual snowmobile run to the mountain tomorrow. *gulp* I'm 100% not afraid to keep on riding the snowmobiles this early, but that's a LOOOOONG day on a snowmobile, swaddled up in a snowsuit. Like in order to get there and back without doing part of the return trip in the dark, we'll be leaving the cabin before the time in the morning when my stomach starts to settle down. I already warned Peter a couple days ago I might not be up for it when the morning comes, but he's SO hopeful. We're telling parents about the pregnancy this weekend and he wants to tell his _on the mountain_.


----------



## babifever

Just got second hgc 141:297


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I found out I've already gained 6 lbs. :wacko:

I honestly don't know how I manage to gain weight with as sick as I've been :shrug:


----------



## MEPride

I'm with you ladies for the most part. I'm generally just hungry or stuffed, hahaha. No MS means I'm just eating constantly and at 9+2 my pants are already feeling a little snug, lol. Whoops! I am trying hard to watch my weight but it's hard when the bloat comes and goes so bad I can vary 4 pounds within a 24 hour period!! Anyone else having that problem?!?!

It occurred to me that I am officially in the last month of the first trimester! WOW! That and my baby is now considered a fetus. Exciting!


----------



## MEPride

I'm with you lilmisscaviar! I've gained more than a couple pounds but the bloat is throwing me off so much that I can't tell you if I've gained 2 pounds or 6. BAH!


----------



## flyingduster

Yessss, I'm totally either starving or stuffed or nauseous too. Ugh. But also, yay! Haha


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Soooo embarrassed! I went to my favorite clothing store to shop hoping I can distract myself from wanting to eat everything in site. Well, while standing in a fairly long line I began to feel light headed and start having shortness of breath, I felt like I would pass out right there. I asked to cashier to give me a moment as I began getting hot and sweaty. So I hurried outside to get some fresh air. My OH had went to grab a bite to eat as I'm sort of picky when shopping and sometimes it takes me awhile to finish. Well as soon as I got outside I started to feel really sick and puked all over the store fronts side walk! Sooo gross! At that moment my OH arrived and rescued me lol but I was so embarrassed because there were people waiting in their cars outside of the stores and also people walking around! OH had to go pay for my things &#128542;


----------



## Velathria

Trying4: that does sound embarrassing. Thankfully the ms hasn't hit me yet. 

To everyone: I know what you mean with the constant hunger. I eat and feel full and sick and then out of nowhere I'm hungry again... or like this morning. Woke up at 7 am and was starving. And omg the amount I spend on the toilette. Lol have to pee constantly. How about you girls?


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

lol I don't think I can show my face at that mall again &#128514;

Constant peeing for me too.


----------



## MEPride

I'm so confused. This last week I've been SO bloated and my boobs huge and dense. I was planning to go shopping this afternoon for some slightly larger work pants. This morning I wake up and my boobs are, like, deflated almost and the bloating is nearly gone. What the heck body?!?!

If it wasn't for the fact I'm grumpy as heck today and I have those little bumpy things on my areolas, I'd be more concerned.

Has anyone had huge differences in boob size and density practically overnight? So weird!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

ME, my bloat comes and goes completely... multiple times a day! Boobs seem to be about the same size but the pain in them comes and goes too. I almost went and got some of those bump bands, but don't seem to need them ATM.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

This pregnancy has honestly been kind of weird for me. I usually get bloating so bad that I have a sharp, stabbing pain in my stomach from *tmi* gas. This time I do have bloating but only at night is it uncomfortable and I never pass any gass. Funny how each pregnancy is different.


----------



## Shanlee16

MEPride said:


> I'm so confused. This last week I've been SO bloated and my boobs huge and dense. I was planning to go shopping this afternoon for some slightly larger work pants. This morning I wake up and my boobs are, like, deflated almost and the bloating is nearly gone. What the heck body?!?!
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact I'm grumpy as heck today and I have those little bumpy things on my areolas, I'd be more concerned.
> 
> Has anyone had huge differences in boob size and density practically overnight? So weird!!!

My boobs do this daily! They're extremely small (I don't even fill out a 34A cup) but they go from feeling extremely dense one moment to back to normal or smaller the next morning. Thankfully I don't wear bras or this would be extremely challenging. Oh the joys of pregnancy!!


----------



## angelgirl86

Trying: That is pretty embarrassing however I almost had the same thing happen to me while I was standing in line at a subway once. Never know when MS will hit the hardest :hugs:

Still feeling a lot of nausea here and seems like every time I turn around someone is asking me to go out to eat :dohh: 

I still have a lot of bloating but don't feel like I've gained much. My boobs are on the small side as well and are sore from time to time but I don't think they've gotten any bigger although I wouldn't mind if they did :haha:

Anyone have any scans coming up? I still don't have one for a couple of weeks at least so I enjoy looking at others scans until then! Is anyone hoping for a certain gender? I am kind of hoping for a baby girl.


----------



## MEPride

Shanlee- I'm so glad it's not just me! It was so weird waking up this morning with boobs that were smaller than the ones I went to bed with the night before!!!

Angelgirl- DH and I are really hoping for a girl. But really strong intuition is telling me it's a boy. We'll find out in about 10 weeks or so!!


----------



## Ktangerine

I would love to join you all! My calculated due date is Oct 22nd. This is my first pregnancy and feel like a complete newbie to all of this!


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this thread but recently joined another with some of you ladies on here already. 

I found out on Jan 30 at 9 days prior to ovulation (I did bloodtest) that I'm pregnant again. This is the 4th time, with one successful pregnancy (son who's 3 in a few days). I had a m/c in Jan 2016 and a mmc (I thought I was 10 weeks but baby was only measuring 6 with no HB). I had one cycle and here we are. I am very nervous after my last 2 losses, but praying and hopeful this one is ok. 

I had my first scan two days ago and was told that there was a heartbeat! I was 7+4 based on LMP but measuring just under 7 because I ovulated late (I did OPK so I know this). Based on O date, I'm 7 weeks today which is further than the last two have been. Because they aren't supposed to tell you anything here (I'm in Ontario) until you are 12 weeks, I don't know the HR or get a pic but I see my OB for my first appt on Feb 28 so I'll ask her for the HR. I'm also hoping to get another scan to check my dates. 

As for symptoms I haven't really had any other than sore boobs. My sense of smell is a little heightened but I've had bloodwork which came back that I'm anemic and I haven't really even felt more tired than usual. With my son I didn't have any other symptoms either so I know it's normal for me but with the majority of you, I'd feel better having more? 

I'm happy that there are so many BFP's here and everyone seems to be doing well! As of now, I'd like to wait to post my EDD if that's ok. Just having it in writing seems too soon to me. This seems like a great group and I look forward to all of us posting baby pics in a few months time :)


----------



## KRobbo

Congratulations Mediterranean!! Try and enjoy this pregnancy, my bff has had a loss and then was so nervous her whole subsequent pregnancy. But we're here for support and reassurance if you get worried. It all sounds so good though, I bet hearing that heartbeat felt amazing! 

It's a worrying time for everyone I've been lucky to have suffered no losses before but got myself in a panic yesterday as I've been feeling well for 3 days and by last night almost 'good'. This has never happened to me, I usually vomit 20 times a day and can't eat. This was actually one of the occasions that googling reassured me that this can be normal!


----------



## Kdee12

Hi everyone, 

Feeling really sorry for myself as ms hitting hard. Not actual vomiting but nausea all day and night. So comforting to feel I'm not alone which is why I love these forums!, I have 2 other children 14 and 11 and I was not this bad with those two pregnancies. Having to work and keep it under wraps is really difficult and exhausting! Heart goes out to all others suffering. 

I am 6wks 2days and we are thinking of telling OH mum today as I feel I:happydance: need a hug and some sympathy! Haha we won't be telling the other two kids until 12 weeks or making a formal announcement - mid April to save any confusion and heart ache if mc should happen. 

Please could admin add me to 20th Oct for EDD? Look forward to sharing everything with you all xxx


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks KRobbo. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. You'd think the relief of not having ms now would be like a huge relief but I totally understand it being the opposite. Try to enjoy the sick-free time as your ms could come back anytime. 

Kdee what's the sex of your 2 children? It's exciting that you are dishing the news today. We haven't told anyone. I told my family early on with the last two and I don't want to disappoint them again. I feel like it's so up and down, I'm pregnant, I'm not, I'm pregnant, I'm not. I know it's nice to have the support because I didn't really get much from my hubby but I'd love to tell them once I'm well past the high risk weeks and have them more reassured too. There's no right or wrong time, just whenever you ready. I love the announcements though! 

So I had a strange thing happen tonight at work. I work in the mining industry and a miner came into my office tonight. He's into sweat lodges and has visions, etc so not your typical manly unobservant male. He asks about my trip (I just got back from Jamaica a few days ago), and then he asks me when I'm due?!!!!! He said you have a pink glow. (WHAT?!) He said you're having a girl, you'll see. I haven't told anyone, never mind anyone at work. Kinda strange! Secretly hoping he's right though hehe. Just thought I'd share. Nothing like that has happened before, especially with a male. 

I'm feeling a little sickly tonight. Not really nauseous, although I'm burping quite a bit and I feel I may have more than air come out. I don't know if I feel hungry or don't want to eat at all.


----------



## Kdee12

14 is Boy, 11 is girl....so 1 of each. I'm thinking it might be that I'm older this time around. I was 18 and 22 with them and 33 now, maybe my body is weaker and less robust to withstand pregnancy, or twins! I had a really quick strong positive at 4 weeks so after reading a post above, I'm wondering??? No twins in my family but OH grandmother is (not sure that has any affect though as I'm sure I read it's usually my genetics not his that come into play with that). 

My previous are not my OH so when we tell his mother today we will be breaking the news that she's expecting her first grandchild! Hope she's pleased! My mum died 8 years ago so she's pretty much my mother figure too. Won't tell my dad till later as not very close and I feel his reaction will be like someone else's above and judgmental "Wasn't 2 enough, you are back to square 1" etc....meh 

That's really spooky Mediterranean! Be exciting to see if he is right! Will you be finding out or leaving it a surprise till delivery?


----------



## Velathria

I totally know how it is with loss and no symptoms. The pregnant that I lost I had literally no symptoms at all. And I knew something was wrong. 

So when I don't feel my boobs hurt, or I'm not feeling the ms coming on makes me worry like crazy. I'd rather be puking constantly then have this worry that something might not be right again.. .
I'll just feel so much better when I get my first scan. That's still 3 weeks away :hissy: 

I want one now... lol was watching pregnancy movies last night xD makes me want to hurry this up to get up the good parts lol and get past this scary moment. Still have a little bloated belly bump and nips are still sore... and really hungry but besides that I feel fine.. but I remember I didn't have ms until 8 weeks with my first pregnancy so it might still hit me xD 

Am officially 5 weeks pregnant today... yay first week survived xD


----------



## Honey27

I'm due the 8th October x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My nausea was rampant 24/7 until about 9 weeks, then it started to come and go. Now it is mostly in the evenings or when I have an empty stomach but I'm *finally* starting to get an appetite again so there is light at the end of the tunnel girls! We just have to get through this dreaded first trimester which seems to drag on FOREVER.

We're hoping for a little boy to even out the genders but it'll probably be a girl knowing our luck lol. My DS was the first boy born in my side of the family since the 1980s so boys are really rare. I'll be fine with another little girl though since my girls have been much easier. My DS likes to push my buttons :wacko:


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Ktangerine said:


> I would love to join you all! My calculated due date is Oct 22nd. This is my first pregnancy and feel like a complete newbie to all of this!

My calculated due date so far is October 28 and I'm in the same newbie boat as you. :)
Congrats!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Kdee, that's so exciting, a first grandchild for you MIL. How did she respond to the news? When do you go for your first ultrasound? We found out with our son at the ultrasound but I'm not sure about this one. I don't think I could wait that long! I think I'd do a gender reveal party instead but I may change my mind. 

Velathria, yeah, for getting to the 5th week! I've read a lot of stories about women who have had major symptoms and miscarried and others who have had none and had healthy babies and the reverse so I don't think that's a true indication on whether it will be successful or not, but I think most of us wish for ms to feel more at ease. 

Lilmisscaviar, will you be finding out the gender? 

Honey 27, welcome! Your son is adorable!!!! 

How is everyone else? Are your symptoms coming back again for those that have been feeling less?


----------



## MEPride

Welcome to the newcomers!!

I found out some very exciting news today. One of my friends is pregnant as well and she is due likely the same time as me! She isn't exactly sure how far along she is but estimates between 9 and 10 weeks. I am 9+4 according to the doc but only 9+2 according to LMP. According to her DH, she's been having a rough time with fatigue and MS. I gave her my sea bands since I haven't needed them. 

There definitely is a part of me that is almost jealous of her fatigue and MS. Not that I WANT to experience it, but to have it would be somewhat of a reassurance. I am constantly terrified of a mmc just because I have very few symptoms. I'm always poking my boobs to make sure they're still sore. 

Anyone else experiencing very few symptoms? Or know of people who have experienced few symptoms??

My first prenatal is next Friday. I'm really hoping my midwife will use a Doppler on me. I'll be almost 10 weeks so we might be able to hear the heartbeat. It sure would put my mind at ease!!!


----------



## MissYogi

Hi Ladies! I've been a bit quiet in here, but I've been stalking. Tomorrow I'll be officially 6 weeks! I am so happy to have gotten farther along than I was last time, now I'm just waiting for every new week. I have my first appointment booked with a midwife on March 15th to pick up requisitions, then hopefully an ultrasound a few days after that. It seems like it is such a long time to wait!


----------



## me222

I'm Oct 4th. :)


----------



## Kdee12

Meditteranean said:


> Kdee, that's so exciting, a first grandchild for you MIL. How did she respond to the news? When do you go for your first ultrasound? We found out with our son at the ultrasound but I'm not sure about this one. I don't think I could wait that long! I think I'd do a gender reveal party instead but I may change my mind.
> 
> Velathria, yeah, for getting to the 5th week! I've read a lot of stories about women who have had major symptoms and miscarried and others who have had none and had healthy babies and the reverse so I don't think that's a true indication on whether it will be successful or not, but I think most of us wish for ms to feel more at ease.
> 
> Lilmisscaviar, will you be finding out the gender?
> 
> Honey 27, welcome! Your son is adorable!!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Are your symptoms coming back again for those that have been feeling less?

She said she already knew!!! We'd mentioned that I hadn't drank whilst at a party last weekend and with me being poorly all week she put 2 and 2 together and was just waiting for us to tell her! She's been amazing and did a whole load of washing for me yesterday. We ended up telling the kids yesterday too as they had started questioning my illness, they are so excited. 

I havnt had my date for US yet. I've had a doctors appointment but all he did was take my bp and took details to pass on to midwife (which I thought was weird as no questions about medication or previous pregnancies etc, he didn't even make me do a test to confirm!), just have to wait for a phone call/letter from midwife. I'm 6weeks 3 days so I'm guessing it will be weeks yet. I'm in uk and it's usually around 12 weeks mark. 

Just getting ready for work and I have no idea how I'm going to get through today, my nausea is unbearable. I've spent all weekend in bed. :wacko:


----------



## Velathria

Meditteranean: i think i am obsessing over the whole symptoms thing but i still feel like everything is fine in there.. Thinking back to my son's pregnancy... I remember I didnt start with symptoms until i was around 8 weeks. So that gives me plenty of time to feel ok :) and bbs are still sore so that's a good sign. 
Did find two more pregnancy tests in the house yesterday and took them. It's such a reassurance to see those strong lines still appear super fast ^^ my DH said i should relax and stop obsessing but it's killing me to have to wait still so long until the Ultrasound..... 

MissYogi: Looks like we are close.. kind of XD I am 5 weeks and have my first ultrasound on the 21st of March ^^ Do you feel like it's still taking forever :D Wish i could sleep until then ^^ 

Has anybody told their children yet?


----------



## Meditteranean

MEPride, to answer your question on symptoms, I don't get much by way of symptoms. For my first pregnancy with my son I didn't have any ms. The only symptoms I had were insomnia in the very beginning, feeling more tired, sore boobs til 16 weeks I believe and I a few pimples in the first couple of weeks. I had nothing after that until my last month when my feet and ankles would swell if I sat down or stood. Some women don't experience many symptoms and some do for some pregnancies and don't with others, even with the same sex. 

Kdee12, that's awesome that she suspected it and seems to be taking care of you already hehe. I wish I got that from my MIL. Can you see a dr before the midwife and get some nausea medication if you feel that sick? That would be awful to have to go to work like that.


----------



## Velathria

Kdee12 said:


> Meditteranean said:
> 
> 
> Kdee, that's so exciting, a first grandchild for you MIL. How did she respond to the news? When do you go for your first ultrasound? We found out with our son at the ultrasound but I'm not sure about this one. I don't think I could wait that long! I think I'd do a gender reveal party instead but I may change my mind.
> 
> Velathria, yeah, for getting to the 5th week! I've read a lot of stories about women who have had major symptoms and miscarried and others who have had none and had healthy babies and the reverse so I don't think that's a true indication on whether it will be successful or not, but I think most of us wish for ms to feel more at ease.
> 
> Lilmisscaviar, will you be finding out the gender?
> 
> Honey 27, welcome! Your son is adorable!!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Are your symptoms coming back again for those that have been feeling less?
> 
> She said she already knew!!! We'd mentioned that I hadn't drank whilst at a party last weekend and with me being poorly all week she put 2 and 2 together and was just waiting for us to tell her! She's been amazing and did a whole load of washing for me yesterday. We ended up telling the kids yesterday too as they had started questioning my illness, they are so excited.
> 
> I havnt had my date for US yet. I've had a doctors appointment but all he did was take my bp and took details to pass on to midwife (which I thought was weird as no questions about medication or previous pregnancies etc, he didn't even make me do a test to confirm!), just have to wait for a phone call/letter from midwife. I'm 6weeks 3 days so I'm guessing it will be weeks yet. I'm in uk and it's usually around 12 weeks mark.
> 
> Just getting ready for work and I have no idea how I'm going to get through today, my nausea is unbearable. I've spent all weekend in bed. :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry that you have to go to work like that... Hope you feel better.
Isn't it funny how our family usually already knows before you tell them. I told my MIL and she knew. ^^ 
We told our son too cause he kept asking what is wrong with me and why he had to be careful around mommy's belly. He is so excited... I'm from ireland and it usually takes until the 12 week mark to get checked but because i had a miscarriage in my first preganncy (was pregnant with twins and lost one) and had another one this year.. So i'll be getting one at 8 weeks. 

it sucks that your doctor didn't even make you take a test. And did he not ask if you had any questions or anything?


----------



## KRobbo

Kdee I thought it was odd that the GP didn't give me a test when I was pregnant the first time but they don't check at all. My first was a surprise too and my DH was almost refusing to believe it until the GP confirmed it and the doc just laughed at him! I had awful sickness my last two pregnancies - a lot of people at work guessed because I was so green and not drinking tea.

My symptoms are still not as bad as they were and although I'm exhausted I'm coping much better than last time! I think it must help that I don't have to work anymore so I feel very fortunate that I can rest a lot.

1 week to midwife for me - I'll be 9 weeks then so hopefully I'll get my scan 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Meditteranean said:


> Kdee, that's so exciting, a first grandchild for you MIL. How did she respond to the news? When do you go for your first ultrasound? We found out with our son at the ultrasound but I'm not sure about this one. I don't think I could wait that long! I think I'd do a gender reveal party instead but I may change my mind.
> 
> Velathria, yeah, for getting to the 5th week! I've read a lot of stories about women who have had major symptoms and miscarried and others who have had none and had healthy babies and the reverse so I don't think that's a true indication on whether it will be successful or not, but I think most of us wish for ms to feel more at ease.
> 
> Lilmisscaviar, will you be finding out the gender?
> 
> Honey 27, welcome! Your son is adorable!!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Are your symptoms coming back again for those that have been feeling less?

We're going to try to stay team yellow this time but it is going to be hard lol. I love finding out the gender of my babies, however we found out with our last three before birth and I'd love even more to keep one a complete surprise!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I've been feeling crampy and feeling some weird twinges. How is everyone?


----------



## saraaa

Got my doppler back from my friend and of course I tried this morning :haha: didn't hear anything but I'll try again in a few days.
Not feeling sick today thank god, but I've got a pain across the top right hand side of my bum, not sure if I've pulled something at work or if it's a nerve. Back pain always makes me nervous because that's how my miscarriage started >.< 
The week and a half of sickness was more than enough for me but it adds to my paranoia that it's gone :huh:


----------



## MEPride

I know how you feel saraaa! When symptoms disappear it's concerning. I have less breast and nipple tenderness today which has really been my only real symptom. But being over 9 weeks now I'm wondering if the placenta isn't starting to take over or what. So I'm trying not to panic but it's so anxiety provoking!


----------



## Mrs B.

Saraaa, good luck with the Doppler! I darent get one because I'd drive myself nuts trying to find a heartbeat 24/7! Whenever I get pain in that position it's always a touch of sciatica. I know how you feel about the worry though... for me it was loss of symptoms last time so I go crazy every time my boobs get less sore (like they did a couple of hours ago). Just have to keep telling myself that every pregnancy is different and to trust this one is going well. 

Trying, I'm feeling cramps too. Not majorly painful but really uncomfortable. Hoping it's a good sign! 

How's everyone's MS been, and what type have you had? I've not actually been sick but getting super hungry all the time. If I don't eat I get nauseous, and generally feel pretty queasy all evening too. As rubbish as it feels to feel sick, I like feeling like everything's progressing. Got my u/s on Thurs so hoping for good news! I'll be about 7w3d so they should see the fetal pole and heartbeat at that point.


----------



## Meditteranean

Mrs.B Thursday is not very far away! 

Saraa, did you use the Doppler with your son as well? If so how early did you find the hearbeat? A lot of women don't hear it until 12 weeks so it may still be a while until you heart it, just don't panic :) I bought one also but I'm not trying it for a couple more weeks, or if I have another ultrasound and see the heartbeat then I will try to find it on my own afterwards, I don't want to stress out. 

MEPride, when is your first appt or ultrasound? 

I meet with the OBGYN for my first appointment tomorrow. I'm going to ask her all the questions about the ultrasound that the tech couldn't tell me and I hope she will want to recheck my dates and send me for another one :)


----------



## StillPraying

Mediterranean I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow! 

MrsB yay for an ultrasound so soon!

Lilmisscaviar good luck with team yellow! We found out super early with all of our babies....I think we will wait for the anatomy scan this time :) team yellow would be fun but I'm afraid if it's another girl dh would be so disappointed. 


Velathria my dh is always telling me to stop obsessing over symptoms. So hard! And yes dh told dd1 on her birthday lol she's excited but she's always worried the baby will have to go to heaven like her brother Luke. 

AFM in an extremely boring course this week and I got a bad case of MS and had to run out (in heels) to throw up. The food I ate for lunch didn't agree with me and my stomach has been upset since....like gas pains. It suvks.


----------



## saraaa

Meditteranean said:


> Mrs.B Thursday is not very far away!
> 
> Saraa, did you use the Doppler with your son as well? If so how early did you find the hearbeat? A lot of women don't hear it until 12 weeks so it may still be a while until you heart it, just don't panic :) I bought one also but I'm not trying it for a couple more weeks, or if I have another ultrasound and see the heartbeat then I will try to find it on my own afterwards, I don't want to stress out.
> 
> MEPride, when is your first appt or ultrasound?
> 
> I meet with the OBGYN for my first appointment tomorrow. I'm going to ask her all the questions about the ultrasound that the tech couldn't tell me and I hope she will want to recheck my dates and send me for another one :)

Yeah I heard it just before 10 weeks with him, but that's when I got it so I didn't try any earlier. Hopefully I can find it next week just to know there is actually something in there :haha:
I was watching videos on YouTube and there were people finding it around 7 weeks with my Doppler, I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## MEPride

Meditteranean said:


> Mrs.B Thursday is not very far away!
> 
> Saraa, did you use the Doppler with your son as well? If so how early did you find the hearbeat? A lot of women don't hear it until 12 weeks so it may still be a while until you heart it, just don't panic :) I bought one also but I'm not trying it for a couple more weeks, or if I have another ultrasound and see the heartbeat then I will try to find it on my own afterwards, I don't want to stress out.
> 
> MEPride, when is your first appt or ultrasound?
> 
> I meet with the OBGYN for my first appointment tomorrow. I'm going to ask her all the questions about the ultrasound that the tech couldn't tell me and I hope she will want to recheck my dates and send me for another one :)

I've already seen my little bean on ultrasound. My scan is posted on this thread about 1 week back. I can't stop staring at it, lol. The heart rate was good and fast which gave me, and still gives me, reassurance even as my breast soreness seems to be disappearing. My first midwife appointment is Friday. I have a huge list of questions to ask, hahaha.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I used the doppler and I was able to hear the heartbeat. It was really low on my belly. It was so cute, my daughter helped me with is so she knows how to use it now :) 

My son keeps coming up to me and says "Mom, do you still have the baby in your belly?" every single day when I get home from work he asks that, he also insists that it's a boy. I can't wait to find out what I'm having, I really have a feeling its a boy because of the symptoms and the heartbeat...since this pregnancy is the exact same as my little boy's, so we will see. It would be so nice to have two boys and one little girl. Our little girl has so many medical problems she honestly deserves to be the only girl. 

Other than that sore boobs, tired, and feeling hungry all the time. I don't feel much yet. I feel huge too, I went to go by maternity pants for work since I work at an office this time around instead of being a stay at home mom in sweatpants. So I broke down and bought some, and they feel really comfy, I can't wait until it starts to get nice out so I can get some capri's and shorts!


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty that's awesome you were able to hear the heartbeat! I love maternity clothes lol

MEpride not much longer until your appointment :) definitely suggest writing your questions down if you haven't already. Idk what it is about appointments that makes a person's mind just go blank lol 

Saraaa were they really thin or petite people that found it so early?


----------



## lindsayms05

I've tried a few times with my doppler as well! No luck yet. With my other two pregnancies, I found the heartbeat sometime in my 9th week and I had been trying earlier so I think in my 9th week is just when it happens for me. About size, I am a bit plus size and carry extra weight in my stomach and still found it in 9th week. Where it's so low, even if you have a little tummy, you're down below it if that makes any sense? Like maybe an inch about your hair line.


----------



## saraaa

Stillpraying, I'm not sure the videos on YouTube were just videos of the Doppler screen.

Happy to report I just found it tho! :happydance: 8 weeks 1 day :) :happydance:
I can relax abit now I know there's something in there lol. My bladder was really full as well because I read that will help with it being this early, and it did :haha:


----------



## Kdee12

Mediterranean: I'm going to have to see about something to ease it, it's relentless. The last couple of days at work have been hellish. I'm not sure how I'm going to tough it out until it passes. I work in the community and spend most of my day in strangers homes, not the best when as queasy as can be. I'm not sure if I will be able to have anything tho as I'm not physically being sick so doctor may not go for prescribing me anything. 

Velathria: sorry to hear about your previous miscarriages :(. Nope, no chance to ask anything it was all over in 5mins, ushered off. I'm booked in for 1st midwife visit on Saturday so I'll be able to ask everything then. 

Krobbo: Exciting to get your first midwife visit, mines on Saturday! I'll be 7weeks 1 day. And will finally be able to ask questions and have a confirmation test! Enjoy yours next week :)


----------



## StillPraying

Maybe it just depends on baby and placenta then? I'm a small person but I'm planning on buying a Doppler after my first ultrasound


----------



## saraaa

My baby is right in the middle, I had the Doppler just above my pubic bone. It's just under my pulse as well so I was having to angle it around to hear it, hopefully it'll be easier now I know where it is :)


----------



## KRobbo

Ooh I have a Doppler from my last pregnancy. I always swore I'd never use one as I thought it would be so hard to get the heartbeat that I would be just be worrying myself. However last pregnancy my LO was at risk and I had an anterior placenta so even in late second and early third tri I was using it to check on him.

I might have to get mine out in a couple of weeks and give it a try.

Kdee sorry you are feeling so ill. I can imagine going into others peoples house isn't nice with all the different smells. I'm not too bad but the smell of the school dinners cooking when I drop the ds1 off in the morning is horrible!


----------



## saraaa

My placenta was anterior with my son and I got his at 10 weeks, I didn't feel him move until about 22/23 weeks though so I'm hoping this one will be earlier!


----------



## glovities

Please add me, due date calculator says Oct 31!


----------



## Meditteranean

Ladies that's awesome that you were able to hear the heartbeats so early!!! Saara and Mepride, what Doppler brands do you have? 

Kdee, I don't know that you necessarily have to throw up to get prescribed nausea medication. My OB today mentioned for people who don't have insurance, she recommmends ginger and gravol. Have you tried any home remedies?


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats Glovities! I hope that this pregnancy is sucessful for you! How far along do you figure? i think around 5 weeks without doing exact dating. 

AFM, 


I had my first OB appt today and it went great! I loved the OB! She took all the time we wanted, we talked about things other than the pregnancy also and she made me feel reassured. So she told me based on my LMP MY due date would be Oct 8 which is my hubby's and my moms b-day. But she said I ovulated late so I am due on October 17th making me 7 weeks today. She told me that on my ultrasound last week (at 6+2) the heartbeat was 127 bpm. Today she put on the office ultrasound machine so I got to see bubs for the first time! (The techs can't show you that early on) AMAZING! The heartbeat was 167 today! 

It's ironic that the appt was at l&d at the hospital where I gave birth to my son 3 years ago today and I ran into the midwife that birthed him! I'm hoping that was all good signs . 

I don't have my next appt for 4 weeks so that's a long time without seeing babes now. I hope I can hear something on the Doppler in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I have a doppler from my last couple pregnancies. Last week I tried using it and could only catch the baby a handful of times before he/she would flutter away again. I couldn't catch it long enough for an accurate reading yet but I did catch my placenta. The placenta sounds like a whooshing echo more so than a heartbeat and typically runs a little higher than my own heartbeat but a little lower than baby's heartbeat.


----------



## StillPraying

Lilmiss that's cool you were able to find it!


----------



## saraaa

Meditteranean said:


> Ladies that's awesome that you were able to hear the heartbeats so early!!! Saara and Mepride, what Doppler brands do you have?
> 
> Kdee, I don't know that you necessarily have to throw up to get prescribed nausea medication. My OB today mentioned for people who don't have insurance, she recommmends ginger and gravol. Have you tried any home remedies?

Mines a sonoline b :)


----------



## Meditteranean

saraaa said:


> Meditteranean said:
> 
> 
> Ladies that's awesome that you were able to hear the heartbeats so early!!! Saara and Mepride, what Doppler brands do you have?
> 
> Kdee, I don't know that you necessarily have to throw up to get prescribed nausea medication. My OB today mentioned for people who don't have insurance, she recommmends ginger and gravol. Have you tried any home remedies?
> 
> Mines a sonoline b :)Click to expand...

That's what I have too :)


----------



## Lullabye

7 weeks now and the morning sickness and fatigue are ROUGH! All I want to do is sleep and eat toast.


----------



## Amandasb84

7 weeks today Yipeee the MS is slowing creeping in more and more not actually throwing up but have that sick feeling all day now :( and this tiredness is really kicking my butt this time round i don't recall being this tired the first time but i am 5 years older maybe that's why haha

Got my first midwife app a week today and then should get my scan around 12 weeks so all very exciting, we are holding off telling our daughter until we have had our first scan and all is ok

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## StillPraying

My first ultrasound is in 9 days. I'm so nervous! I plan to buy a sonoline b after that ultrasound. Oddly for every pregnancy my ms peaked at 9 weeks....which explains why I feel like death this week.


----------



## drjo718

I had some bleeding this morning. I'm at work and the midwife was able to get me in to radiology for an ultrasound. I haven't gotten a full report yet, but I was able to see and hear a heartbeat at 116 bpm &#128147;. Baby is measuring 6 weeks. My lmp puts me at 6+4, but ovulation puts me at 6+1. It's given me a little piece of mind for vacation.


----------



## MEPride

Hi ladies. Definitely having a day of doubt and concern/anxiety. Last Sat I felt like absolute garbage between fatigue and some mild back achiness. Didn't think much of the back achiness at the time as I've had 2 episode previously of this same achiness. Today I'm feeling... off. Having some sharpish pains and a little cramping. I'm not sure how much of that is uterine though as I also had a bought of (sorry, TMI) pretty significant and painful diarrhea episode and have been feeling kinda icky from that. 

No bleeding. But two itty bitty pink streaks with wiping and that only happened once. 

So I'm not sure what to think. When I had a MC before I KNEW what was happening. It hurt like heck and had me darn near doubled over from the intensity of the cramping. If that was a 7-8/10 pain I'd say today is a 1/10.... if that.

My appointment is on Friday so I'm half a mind to just wait until then. 

Am I blowing this all out of proportion? Considering I've had it really easy all this time and my bean was seen on ultrasound with a nice string heart rate... could I just be experiencing an off day? Or is there potentially something more sinister going on? &#128542;


----------



## aancha0204

i m so behind catching up on all the updates. Hope everyones kind of getting lil better with MS & fatigue. I got a sea sickness band for myself & it gets me through work , evenings & nights are horrible, i can barely keep my dinner down. 

Exciting part is i have my first US & preg confirmation apnt today. I m soo excited & nervous. Cant wait to see & hear the heartbeat.. Any specific questions i should be asking , i just forgot with my son what did i ask.. I am 35 now, does it mean anything specific i need to know ? 

does knowing position of placenta gives a guess on the gender ? i read about the theory somewhere , not sure what to ask.

Guess i m just nervous :)wish me luck, will keep u all posted


----------



## aancha0204

MEPride said:


> Hi ladies. Definitely having a day of doubt and concern/anxiety. Last Sat I felt like absolute garbage between fatigue and some mild back achiness. Didn't think much of the back achiness at the time as I've had 2 episode previously of this same achiness. Today I'm feeling... off. Having some sharpish pains and a little cramping. I'm not sure how much of that is uterine though as I also had a bought of (sorry, TMI) pretty significant and painful diarrhea episode and have been feeling kinda icky from that.
> 
> No bleeding. But two itty bitty pink streaks with wiping and that only happened once.
> 
> So I'm not sure what to think. When I had a MC before I KNEW what was happening. It hurt like heck and had me darn near doubled over from the intensity of the cramping. If that was a 7-8/10 pain I'd say today is a 1/10.... if that.
> 
> My appointment is on Friday so I'm half a mind to just wait until then.
> 
> Am I blowing this all out of proportion? Considering I've had it really easy all this time and my bean was seen on ultrasound with a nice string heart rate... could I just be experiencing an off day? Or is there potentially something more sinister going on? &#128542;


MePride- Looks like a one off day ! Dont stress, take lots of rest & on safe side just call your nurse and tell her your symptoms.


----------



## StillPraying

Aancha it's called the Ramzi theory. You need to know at what angle the us is looking to use the theory (top looking down, mirror image, etc). Good luck with your appointment!

MEpride my symptoms weren't bad and got suddenly worse at 9 weeks.:hugs: If you have an appointment soon I would wait., but that's totally your call on how you feel. Could you have eaten something that caused the diarrhea? 

Drjo sorry about the bleeding, that's always terrifying. I hope it's nothing:hugs:
Glad you got to see your little bean tho!


----------



## angelgirl86

MEPride: Doesn't sound like anything to be too concerned about, if it gets worse maybe get checked? But otherwise it sounds pretty normal for first tri. I know how hard it must be not to worry though :hugs:

drjo718: Glad to hear everything seems ok! 

StillPraying: 9 days seems so far doesn't it? My first OB appointment is in 14 and that seems like eternity right now. I also plan to buy a doppler after but kind of want to before too, just afraid to worry myself. 

Seems most everyone is doing ok other than the MS? I have yet to really get sick but I stay nauseous 90% of the day. That coupled with fatigue and I literally just want to stay in bed all day and I"m not gonna lie, I have. I work from home so it's really easy to just stay in bed when I should be getting work done. I can't wait until 2nd tri, maybe the MS will taper off then. 

I keep looking at all the baby stuff we'll need to buy and it's just so overwhelming. I honestly will probably need a list of essentials since this is our first child, I have no idea what to get other than the basic stuff.


----------



## babifever

I'm behind as well. Sorry some of you are going thru Ms. I've been pretty good, back pains and headaches seems to be my problems, for that reason and cramping Monday my first appointment is this Thursday (tomorrow) instead on next Monday. We shall see. I'm nervous and excited


----------



## angelgirl86

I actually have no self control and just purchased a sonoline B doppler, should be here Mon. which will put me at 9w 1d :haha:


----------



## Mrs B.

ME, I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry. The diarrhoea will leave you with cramping and pains, plus gas which can also give you odd pains. The pink spotting is quite likely a bit of irritation of the cervix given your other symptoms. Once they see the heartbeat on u/s, the chances of a successful pregnancy are really high. If the spotting comes back then yes, give them a call (although it still wouldn't mean there's definitely a problem), but if it doesn't then it all sounds related to a stomach upset. Mention it all at your appt on Fri though :hugs: And take it easy :)


----------



## KRobbo

Mepride one of my symptoms is bad diarrhoea. (Tmi sorry!) I get it at least twice a week and it always cause low back pain and mild cramps that all feel like period pains. So it could all be totally normal x

I'm already in bed 8pm here, I can still hear my 2 year old chattering away. But ds1 turned 5 today so I've had to be supermum today despite feeling sickly and tired. Time to catch up on some terrible tv and rest.


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry, I feel like I'm missing so many posts! I hope everyone else is doing well. 

Angel, yeah, I have no idea what I'll need to buy either! Once we're all safely into the buying stuff for the baby part, maybe one of the more experienced members could give us a nice list of essentials? 

AFM, felt awful last night, unable to get my temperature regulated. Generally I'm super cold all the time. No actual MS here, but the nausea keeps coming and going. Really worried about the u/s tomorrow. The last one (around 5w4d) we saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac but no fetal pole so starting to worry about that. Hoping it was just hiding because it was so small.


----------



## MEPride

Thanks ladies. You calm my worries. I've had it so easy for a first time pregnancy I don't know what's normal.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Drjo - Glad everything seems to be ok!

Lullabye - I remember weeks 5-8 for me were rough. MS has just now started easing for me considerably so hopefully it won't be too much longer for the rest of you xx

MEpride - That sounds normal to me. Like others have said if it gets worse I'd call but otherwise the pain and spotting are pretty common in the first tri. I do get IBS flare ups during pregnancy which result in cramping and diarrhea. Maybe that is what it is from?

Aancha - The theory you talk about is called Ramzi. I wrote about this one time, as I've done a lot of studying about it throughout the course of my various pregnancies. In my experience, it doesn't matter if the image is transvaginal or abdominal. For me it was always a mirror image no matter what. The theory says that 97% of boys implant on the right side of the uterus while 97% of girls implant on the left side. You could ask your tech which side the baby implanted but when I do they give me a weird look like why do you want to know that? lol so I take it that it's not very popular among techs. You can figure it out yourself by looking at your scan image. Since it is a mirror image, left = right and vice versa. For example, if the placenta (NOT where the baby is... you're looking for the thickest part of the shaded grey area around the sac) is growing on the right side of the sac, then it is actually the left side of your belly so you'd be having a girl, and opposite for a boy. If you post your scan picture we can give you a guess :)

Angel - I was able to hear my baby's heartbeat at 9 weeks but not long enough to get an accurate reading. I have the Sonoline B too and I love it!


----------



## saraaa

I made a video of the recording and counted the beats for 10 seconds and timed it by 6, we got about 156 but it was so fast it was hard to keep count lol. 
My sons was around the same so he didn't follow the low beats for a boy :haha: 

I can't wait for my 12 week scan, I usually use skull theory for the sex and I sent it to a few of my friends and they said boy, as soon as I saw it I knew he'd be a boy as well.
I have no feeling either way for gender in this pregnancy so far, I'm just hoping it's gonna be a girl :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Saraaa - I couldn't even catch it for 10 seconds lol. I have an active little bub in there. I'd hear it for maybe a second or two before it was gone. At our first scan the heartbeat was 168 bpm at only 7 weeks :wacko:

As a side note my DS didn't follow the heartbeat theory either. His was 170-180 bpm while my girls typically ran between 140-150 bpm.


----------



## angelgirl86

Anyone do the ring test for gender? It's obviously not scientific, just for fun. Mine said girl, we will see!


----------



## Shanlee16

Angel- I did the ring test, it said boy! And I've been feeling like this in is a boy so I'm excited! But as long as baby is healthy I obviously will be thrilled! I'm staying team yellow so it's gonna be a longgg way of guessing and old wives tales :) 

AFM my morning sickness is lightening up as now I'm 8w4d but funny enough even tho my nausea is lightening I'm still throwing up randomly at times! That seems like it has no signs of stopping! Glad all you other ladies are doing well and bubby's are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Facethemusic

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi mamas! I know it is early, but I wanted to start an October thread as those BFP's start rolling in. My estimated due date is October 2nd, but that is just through an online calculator. I will have my first appointment in a few weeks and can update my due date if need be then.
> 
> September 28
> lilmisscaviar
> 
> October
> 1
> MEPride
> verily
> yogimama
> bellaboo
> SarahA
> 
> 2
> Lindsayms05
> Trying4BbyBoy
> squirrel.
> StillPraying
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> babyno9
> me222
> 
> 5
> akinsmom2 :angel:
> KitteyKat2010
> 
> 6
> 
> 7
> PSamuel
> aancha0204
> 
> 
> 8
> Shanlee16
> MrsReed2015
> angelgirl86
> WrenBaby
> ilex88
> Honey27
> 
> 9
> saraaa
> hmcx
> Alie
> Conundrum
> 
> 10
> Hello_kitty
> Mallerm
> Liztastic
> Jumik
> 
> 11
> shibama
> 
> 12
> CrazyBird
> 
> 13
> Orglethorp
> 
> 14
> KylasBaby
> flyingduster
> cat81
> 
> 15
> Stevensmummyx :angel:
> 
> 16
> miss_nat84
> Amandasb84
> Mrs B.
> Jaggersmommy
> aliciazh
> 
> 17
> nlk
> MrsD140810
> 
> 
> 18
> Lullabye
> whatwillbex
> 
> 19
> 
> 20
> Eziana
> 
> 21
> 
> 22
> Ktangerine
> 
> 23
> Fit_Mama2Be :angel:
> MissYogi
> 
> 24
> drjo718
> 
> 25
> Calcifer :angel:
> 
> 26
> xandersmom112
> 
> 27
> babifever
> 
> 28
> EBAUERHAUS
> 
> 29
> velathria
> 
> 30
> 
> 31
> abennion
> sophi90
> 
> 
> 47 BFP's and counting....4 angels

Hi! Congrats to all the bfp's and lots of love and hugs! I am due 10/16 with baby #3. Praying for a girl &#55357;&#56438;&#55356;&#57216;


----------



## Facethemusic

lilmisscaviar said:


> Drjo - Glad everything seems to be ok!
> 
> Lullabye - I remember weeks 5-8 for me were rough. MS has just now started easing for me considerably so hopefully it won't be too much longer for the rest of you xx
> 
> MEpride - That sounds normal to me. Like others have said if it gets worse I'd call but otherwise the pain and spotting are pretty common in the first tri. I do get IBS flare ups during pregnancy which result in cramping and diarrhea. Maybe that is what it is from?
> 
> Aancha - The theory you talk about is called Ramzi. I wrote about this one time, as I've done a lot of studying about it throughout the course of my various pregnancies. In my experience, it doesn't matter if the image is transvaginal or abdominal. For me it was always a mirror image no matter what. The theory says that 97% of boys implant on the right side of the uterus while 97% of girls implant on the left side. You could ask your tech which side the baby implanted but when I do they give me a weird look like why do you want to know that? lol so I take it that it's not very popular among techs. You can figure it out yourself by looking at your scan image. Since it is a mirror image, left = right and vice versa. For example, if the placenta (NOT where the baby is... you're looking for the thickest part of the shaded grey area around the sac) is growing on the right side of the sac, then it is actually the left side of your belly so you'd be having a girl, and opposite for a boy. If you post your scan picture we can give you a guess :)
> 
> Angel - I was able to hear my baby's heartbeat at 9 weeks but not long enough to get an accurate reading. I have the Sonoline B too and I love it!

How do you post a picture on here?


----------



## StillPraying

Facethemusic you click "Go Advanced" next to "post quick reply ", if you scroll down there is a manage attachments button. Welcome :flower:

MrsB good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow!

To the ladies asking about buying baby stuff....the essentials really depends on the mom honestly. Breastfeeding or formula, bedsharing, cosleeping, or crib/cradle, cloth or disposable diapers.... It's kind of different depending on what your personal choices are:) 

My girls were both in the 160s for heart rate, and Luke was in the 150s 
I have not done the ring test, skull theory didn't work for my beans lol I love the nub theory though.


----------



## Facethemusic

Thank you! Can you ladies kindly Ramzi me? 7w1d abdominal :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6314.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Facethemusic

angelgirl86 said:


> Anyone do the ring test for gender? It's obviously not scientific, just for fun. Mine said girl, we will see!

I tried and mine said girl but I suspect my subconscious may have had a hand... &#128514;


----------



## saraaa

lilmiss - I can only hear mine with a full bladder at the mo, I guess it makes it easier to find for longer.


----------



## Mrs B.

Had a good scan and saw the flashing heartbeat! Such a relief! They dated me at 7w1d, which is fine but she said it may change at the 12w scan. Only problem now is the midwife has no booking appointments until I'll be 11 weeks! Hopefully my pic upload ok... (p.s. It looks like I'm having a fish...)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1611.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## saraaa

Lovely scan Mrs B! :)
I see what you mean, looks like that's baby's nickname now haha.


----------



## Mrs B.

Lol, I think so!


----------



## Orglethorp

We told our families over the weekend, and everyone is really excited! Everyone in Peter's family is predictig it'll be a girl. I think it'll be a boy. 

Just had another visit to the GP this morning, and my bloods are excelent she says. Didn't actually say the numbers, but she said everything's really high and perfect. All this time since last Wednesday I've been waiting to hear my dating ultrasound date, either by phone or mail, and hadn't heard yet. Apparently they've been really backed up at my GP's office and didn't send the referral yet! lol. Oh well. I'm going back to her in 2 weeks, and she expects I'll have had my scan by then. 

Yesterday I decided at the last minute not to carpool out to work with OH and call in sick. I just had a feeling I shouldn't. Sure enough, 3 minutes after I would have clocked in at work, I was puking. I then slept most of the day, waking to eat at 12:30ish and promptly fall back asleep until OH came home at 5:30. I stuck to a mostly-liquid diet all evening (fruit/veg juice, soup, icecream) and woke up STARVING this morning. Had to have a little snack when OH got up for work because I was too hungry to fall back asleep. Then I made porridge for breakfast an hour before my appointment and was ravenous again by the time I got home. Oh what fun this is


----------



## StillPraying

Orglethorp how exciting for telling family:) is it normal where you are to be seen so frequently?

MrsB very cute little fish!

Facethemusic I'm not great with Ramzi theory, I can't tell where the placenta is on your photo. You might try posting it in gender predictions as there are lots of Ladies there who are pretty talented with guessing:)


----------



## Orglethorp

I think after my next appointment it'll become a once a month thing, which sounds reasonable to me. This is only my general family doctor though. I don't get to start seeing my OB until I'm at least 28 weeks along.


----------



## StillPraying

Orglethorp oh wow that is very different from where I am. In my hospital you start seeing a ob/midwife between. 10-12 weeks, and you usually see them once a month until the third trimester. Obviously different if you have complications of course.


----------



## MEPride

I had a rough night last night. After feeling so poorly all day yesterday I was still feeling poorly at night. Went to bed at 8pm and woke up at 10:30 SERIOUSLY confused. I was STARVING and simultaneously still feeling poorly, hahaha. I couldn't figure out what my body wanted me to do so I got up and ate cheerios on the couch in the dark in my bathrobe, drinking OJ from the carton. Then went back to bed. Hahaha. Feel better today, but not yet 'normal'. 

Tomorrow is my first midwife appointment! Can't wait! I'm hoping she'll use the Doppler to put my mind at ease. I'm not even sure which midwife I'm seeing as I had to change my appointments around a few times and they squeezed me in with the first midwife available within the 8-10 week gestation window. 

Next week I go back for the official 'physical'. Whatever that entails....


----------



## verily

The hunger nausea is real. I try to snack throughout the day, but I totally forgot until lunchtime today. I had to force myself to eat pizza because I was seriously hungry, but I also felt like puking. It stayed down at least.


----------



## StillPraying

It'll be so great when we are all out of the 1st trimester lol


----------



## StillPraying

I figure we can all relate to this one :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20170302_214309.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## saraaa

Had what I think was my first migraine last night, it was awful I felt like I was going to throw up. Took one paracetamol to try and take the edge off but it didn't work, I've still got a headache this morning but I'm hoping it'll go so I don't have to take any more tablets, hope work will take my mind off of it :(


----------



## MEPride

saraaa said:


> Had what I think was my first migraine last night, it was awful I felt like I was going to throw up. Took one paracetamol to try and take the edge off but it didn't work, I've still got a headache this morning but I'm hoping it'll go so I don't have to take any more tablets, hope work will take my mind off of it :(

Migraines are terrible, I'm sorry &#128560;&#129301; I get them on occasion. I use ice on the base of my skull and over my face to ease the pain. That and caffeine, but since we can't use a lot of caffeine these days.... try the ice?


----------



## Orglethorp

saraaa said:


> Had what I think was my first migraine last night, it was awful I felt like I was going to throw up. Took one paracetamol to try and take the edge off but it didn't work, I've still got a headache this morning but I'm hoping it'll go so I don't have to take any more tablets, hope work will take my mind off of it :(

Ugh, those suck. I get them sometimes and the only thing that even touches it is combining acetaminophen & ibuprofen, but of course ibuprofen is not allowed during pregnancy (especially during the first trimester), so I think I'm screwed the next time I get one.

--

Really wishing I had a work from home job today. I called in sick again, 2nd shift this week. If I were working from home, though, I'd just give myself breaks when I need it, and there'd be no one around to witness runs to the toilet.


----------



## Meditteranean

Mrs. B congrats on the great scan. I have to agree the pic looks a lot like a fish. I'm sure it will look a lot more like a baby come your next scan :)

Orglethorp, congrats on telling the family. Is this the first grandchild for either side? My husband wanted to tell his family on Tuesday after our second scan but I was only 7 weeks and I still don't want to tell anyone, plus it was my son's 3rd Bday so I didn't want to take away from his day. I'd like to wait until 12 weeks or our nuchal test is done. I'm originally from Newfoundland myself. What part do you live in? 

MePride, sorry to hear you felt icky. Were you nauseous? That would be a first for you :) Good luck on the midwife appt today! 

Nothing new on my end, I've had bouts of not wanting to eat anything. There was nothing that didn't turn my stomach, yet I wasn't nauseous. My next OB appt isn't until the 3rd week of March. That's a long time away!!!! I'm just going to wait a couple more weeks and try my Doppler.


----------



## babifever

I went in today for the cramps, headaches and mid back pain since Saturday. Only gestational sac and yolk sac was seen, therefore the the pregnancy is not considered viable until fetal pole and heartbeat is seen. I go back for second ultrasound next Thursday. According to lmp I'm 6+4 but according to cycle length and conception I'm 5+6. Doc said there's no due date at this point, I'm considered under 6 weeks. Based on the light test results at first and hgc levels I have faith I'm on the right track. Maybe even some faith that this is my girl. We shall see


----------



## Mrs B.

Ugh, I hope you're feeling better soon saraaa.

Thanks, Med :) I'm having the same issue with not wanting to eat. But then the nausea gets bad as I get hungry!

Good luck next week, Babi! I was a few days earlier than you for my first scan, but I also only saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. I think seeing the yolk sac too is a really good sign.


----------



## MEPride

Meditteranean said:


> Mrs. B congrats on the great scan. I have to agree the pic looks a lot like a fish. I'm sure it will look a lot more like a baby come your next scan :)
> 
> Orglethorp, congrats on telling the family. Is this the first grandchild for either side? My husband wanted to tell his family on Tuesday after our second scan but I was only 7 weeks and I still don't want to tell anyone, plus it was my son's 3rd Bday so I didn't want to take away from his day. I'd like to wait until 12 weeks or our nuchal test is done. I'm originally from Newfoundland myself. What part do you live in?
> 
> MePride, sorry to hear you felt icky. Were you nauseous? That would be a first for you :) Good luck on the midwife appt today!
> 
> Nothing new on my end, I've had bouts of not wanting to eat anything. There was nothing that didn't turn my stomach, yet I wasn't nauseous. My next OB appt isn't until the 3rd week of March. That's a long time away!!!! I'm just going to wait a couple more weeks and try my Doppler.

Nope! Wasn't nauseous in the least. It was all lower digestive system that was bugging me. Best way I can describe it is... I just felt toxic. I can't even tell you for certain what nausea and vomiting feels like. I haven't vomited since I was 12. And that was 19 years ago!!!! I can't remember the last time I felt nauseous...


----------



## lindsayms05

So sorry to those struggling with symptoms right now! I woke up with acid reflux last night and had a sex dream so that's pretty par for the course with me LOL! I had nachos from Taco Bell after parent teacher conferences last night so that was probably the cause of the acid reflux. I ended up going on prilosec later in my pregnancy before so hopefully I can hold off on that for awhile.

I just printed off my information from my surgeon in Chicago to give to my obgyn at my next appointment. He is also going to give her a call to speak with her. I'm not certain she completely understands what a TAC is because a vaginal cerclage is what they would typically see. His information says he recommends biweekly cervix scans from 12-20 weeks so hopefully my obgyn will follow that! I'm getting a little apprehensive about needing a csection but that ship has sailed and I have no other choice!


----------



## Orglethorp

This will be the first grandchild on both sides :)

On a completely different note, my boss called. I let it go to voice mail. She wants me to call back. She says she needs to speak to me today. This is the 4th day I've missed since Feb 20th. Before then, I've _never_ called in to this job. I've had perfect attendance aside from 2 unavoidable lates (traffic due to accidents) and 3 cases of previous department managers changing my shift without notifying me (I had proof of the original shift, and was assured by HR that I was not at fault).

I'm scared to call back. I haven't told them I'm pregnant yet, and due to my boss being borrowed on and off by another location, we haven't had the opportunity to close my most recent training action, which probably looks bad. (Basically I wasn't as confident in my new department job duties as I should be when February rolled around, and although my boss admits it's her fault because I got thrown in there during the Christmas rush with no real training, she gave in to her boss' pressure and put me on review.)

I really, really don't want to disclose my pregnancy too soon, because although I'm allowed to continue my job until *I* want to make changes (according to my doctor), I'm not confident my boss will let me. It's against Canadian law to force job changes or early leave on a pregnant woman who doesn't want it, but the could easily just say I'm not a good fit for my current department and point to the training review. 

Honestly, I do really like my current department, but I don't care too much which department I'm in (as long as I'm not stuck standing at a cash register all day), but I'm concerned that if I were to be transferred departments, I would lose my full time status (thus not starting to earn benefits in May and have a right to maternity pay) and I would probably go back to having start & end times that don't really work for my travel situation. I was gritting my teeth and dealing with it before I moved departments in November, but now that I'm pregnant, I really just can't. 

Gahhhh! 

And it's lunch time here, so I probably can't phone right now. I get to stew for another hour at least.


----------



## lindsayms05

I'm sorry, that must be so stressful. Maybe she is just wanting to check and make sure you are okay since you have missed 4 days in two weeks? What type of attendance policy does your place of employment have? I know some companies are very specific about time off. My husband works for HR for a manufacturing plant and they have guidelines for how many call offs can happen before people are let go.


----------



## Orglethorp

We need a doctor's note and a "return to work" plan after 2 consecutive sick days. I worked 2 shifts in between sick days 2 and 3, so I haven't exceeded that stipulation. 

We report our absenses through an online interface managed by another company, and it shows my "claims" in green, which means no action needed.


----------



## lindsayms05

So there's nothing that states how many absences you are allowed?


----------



## lindsayms05

Honestly, I would just call her and see what she has to say. I would be stewing over it in my head all day until I did lol. Hopefully it's no big deal and she's just checking on you.


----------



## saraaa

Thanks for the advice ladies, I saw something on Facebook about putting your hands and feet in hot water and a bag of frozen peas at the bottom of your skull, apparently it draws the blood away and gets rid of the headache, anyone tried it?
Gonna try it once I've got my little man to bed!
Orglethorp - I was the first to give the parents a grandchild as well, get ready for all the advice you don't want from your in laws if they're anything like mine :haha:
I'm an only child as well so I'm my mums only hope lol, my partner has a brother and sister and she has a boy a year younger than my son. 
I'm hoping I can have the first girl haha


----------



## Orglethorp

Lol, yes, I'm sure there will be lots of unsolicited advice! Most of Peter's cousins (and all of mine on my mother's side, but none on my father's side) have already had kids. We'll be getting advice from cousins and aunts & uncles too, I'm sure. And the great grandmothers. 

You know, it's weird sometimes getting advice from my own grandma and then getting advice from his on the same topic. His family had kids young for many generations, and mine did not. Consequently, his grandmother and my mother's older sister are only a year apart in age. His mother turned 19 a couple months after he was born; mine turned 27 the year I was born. We're both the oldest kids of our own families, but among the younger grandchildren on at least 1 side each. This child will be my grandmother's 10th great grandchild.


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck with your boss Orglethorp. It may just be your boss checking in to see how you are and if there needs to be any discussion regarding time off. Hope all is ok!

Saraaa, I've heard that before but never tested it. Hubby gets migraines, but trying to get him to try a 'cure' is very difficult! Hope it works!


----------



## StillPraying

I had a migraine yesterday. I took Tylenol (acetephetamine) and drank a little bit of coca cola. It helped a lot. Obviously if you are trying to completely avoid caffeine that won't work but since I really don't drink caffeine, I was okay with drinking a little bit.


----------



## Orglethorp

Nobody's answering the phone at work. I tried! 
I wonder if/who will say anything to me if I can't get ahold of my boss today and I just show up for my next shift on Sunday. My work's weeks run Saturday - Friday, so Sunday is 'next week,' and I know she's being borrowed by the other loction again 'next week.'


----------



## Orglethorp

F*** boss wants a doctor's note. Wasn't planning to tell them about being pregnant nearly this soon.

Also can't see my doc until _at least_ Thursday because the office isn't open on weekends. She won't take that as an answer. She pointed out that there are 2 clinics in that area, and both take walkins. Guess what! I've tried to walk-in at the other one. They wouldn't see me. That's how I got my current doc! 

I don't know what to do...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Saraaa - I haven't tried that but usually when I get migraines I rub Vicks vapor rub into where it hurts, usually above my eyes, and that helps relieve it some. Hope you feel better!

Orglethorp - That's a tough one. I'm sorry I don't really have any advice but I do hope you are able to work it out somehow. I also wanted to say that it is cool that your baby will be the first grandchild on both sides! My first was the first grandchild only on one side but the first great grandchild to my mom's mom lol so I guess that is kind of an accomplishment. On DH's side his sister beat us to the punch by giving his parents their first grandchild however she only had three children before she had her tubes tied so we will be the first in the family (on both sides) to have four children. But I'm rambling again... :oops:


----------



## Mrs B.

Orglethorp, ugh that's so frustrating. Any chance the doc will give you a note for a generalised sickness bug, seeing as you are technically off due to sickness. Maybe try the other walkin, and if they won't see you, you really can't be expected to do anything. Just let your boss know that neither walkin will provide you with a note but you'll get one on Thurs from your doc. Considering you're not required by the rules to give a note, it's a bit odd they're not only forcing you to get one but making you provide it immediately. Do you think she suspects you're pg?


----------



## Orglethorp

Thing is, although _this_ Thursday is the first day they could reasonably expect me to get a note (in my opinion) as that's the next week day I have off, but I already have an appointment booked for the 16th. I've had 3 since the 22nd already, and I pay $30 in cab fees every time. I don't want to book another appointment to pay cab fees to go sit in the waiting room full of people coughing just to get a note that says "no really, she was sick" a week before my next actual appointment.


----------



## Mrs B.

Wow, that is sucky. I guess you'll have to pay for the note too. I think your boss is being very unreasonable. Even if they now require a docs note, you should be given a reasonable amount of time to get one. Any chance you can get a phone appointment with your doc and have them post a note out to you, seeing as they've already seen you for your illness?


----------



## Orglethorp

Phone appointments aren't a thing in this province, unfortunately.


----------



## Mrs B.

Ugh, that really doesn't leave you with many (any) options :(


----------



## MEPride

I'm sorry to hear about your situation Orglethorp. I realize this places you in a very sticky situation but perhaps you might just consider telling them about the pregnancy? Not ideal, I know, but think of all the potential doctor visits you COULD save yourself if you need to call out a few more times this trimester? Maybe it'll save you the headache?


Saraaa, in my pp I suggested caffeine and ice at the base of the skull and above the eyes because it was the only thing that works for me when I get migraines. Honestly, I use frozen corn/peas for the back and frozen meatballs for the front because the meatballs fit in my eye sockets, hahaha. It does help!


AFM, had my first prenatal today! It went well. Mostly I take information on family and personal history. But we found the bubs heartbeat with the doppler. 10 weeks pregnant and 184 beats per minute, WOW! That's a fast heartbeat!!! My boobs are less sore this week, likely because the placenta is beginning to take over. I go back next Friday for a physical. Thankfully no Pap smear needed as I had a normal one just a year ago and new USA guidelines are every 3 years with normal smears. But I do get my first pelvic exam, yay (NOT! Major sarcasm here).


----------



## MEPride

Has anyone started showing yet?


----------



## StillPraying

Orglethorp I would just be honest with your boss. At this point she is probably assuming you weren't really sick, and most Drs aren't willing to write a note saying you were sick if its actually due to pregnancy. I Understand you aren't wanting to tell people but you may want to consider am exception for your boss. She's likely to be more understanding if you are honest, because waiting to get a note etc makes you look like you're being shady. I think trying to cover it up is going to backfire on you. What happens if you still have morning sickness next week or 2 weeks from now? Just my opinion though.

Mepride I'm showing but it's my 6th pregnancy lol glad you had a good appointment!


----------



## MissYogi

I agree with the others about telling your boss, orglethorp. I really don't think that telling your boss counts as "announcing" or anything, it's just necessary sometimes. 

Mep- I'm not showing but definitely bloating and probably put on a few pounds with all the burgers I've been craving! 

I'm seriously exhausted right now. DH and I were watching a TV show at 8 tonight and I was falling asleep. So now I'm laying in bed about to go to sleep. Really wild Friday night!


----------



## Mrs B.

ME, yay for the heartbeat!! I think they say fast for a girl, don't they? :)

My bloating comes and goes but I definitely seem to be fatter than normal on my belly. Not a bump, just extra flab, but I'm quite thin so it looks a bit odd! All the eating probably isn't helping


----------



## Meditteranean

MePride congrats on hearing the heartbeat, that's so exciting!!! 

Oglethorp, I know how you feeling about keeping it a secret but since your boss is asking questions and you have been sick a couple of times, you may want to consider telling her, in strict confidence. She may be willing for you not to get a Dr's note then. They are really pointless. If you go after the fact, tell the Dr you've been sick, they write a note, charge you a fee, and what did it really accomplish? Your boss has no more proof than she did when you called in sick. 

Does anyone have any upcoming appts? 

I was soooo tired last night. I worked a 12 hour dayshift, was falling asleep on my 25 min drive home and couldn't wait to put my son to bed. I went to bed at 8:15, think I was sleeping my 8:16, woke up at 12 to go pee, feel back asleep until 4 am when I had to get up for work again.


----------



## Orglethorp

My boss is being borrowed by another location today through Friday, and the manager who's in charge of our department in the mean time is a much friendlier person to deal with. I think I may pull him aside sometime tomorrow and explain myself. 

In the mean time, my mother suggested writing up a little note for my boss saying "x clinic is closed on weekends, y clinic won't see me as a walkin, z clinic doesn't take walkins; I have an appointment with my doctor on the 16th. I am willing to get a note to you after that appointment if you still want it."


----------



## StillPraying

Orglethorp I honestly think you're walking a tightrope by not telling your boss the truth. Later when you choose to announce she is going to remember you lied to her. Will your Dr be willing to just write that you had a stomach bug?I know mine would not, but not all Drs are the same. Plus if you continue to get morning sickness or it comes back later, it's going to be harder to explain.

My appointment is this Friday!


----------



## Orglethorp

I said I'm going to tell management. I'm not bending over backwards to find a walkin clinic, though. They can wait for my next appointment.


----------



## Mrs B.

Whilst not ideal, I think it's generally understood that women in the first trimester may lie about the cause of their symptoms as most are not comfortable telling until 12 weeks. Most people will understand and won't take offence at the lie. I think it's a good idea to tell the nicer manager though, Orglethorp... sounds like you're not being given much choice so at least you'll be able to tell someone you feel more comfortable with. Good luck :)


----------



## MEPride

I agree, good luck orglethorp! I'm lucky to have a very understanding and friendly manager who would totally understand. I hope your manager is the same way. 

Also, even though your manager may know, you can ask that the news be kept 'hush hush' so the rest of the office doesn't find out until you are ready. You'll have that surprise at least!!!


AFM, DH and I had our first 'shopping' excursion for baby. Haha, it was a disaster. I thought it'd be cute to send his parents a 'Grandparent Starter Kit' with a bottle, inside, and newborn socks. DH was agreeable so we went to Target. I thought gender neutral was best but holy heck... it's hard to find gender neutral onesies!!! And he was dead set on getting sports related onesies. We compromised by getting some sports related and some non sports related onesies, but we spent double the $$ in the process because we couldn't agree. Hahaha, he has a lot to learn.... I sent him a picture of a flyer in the midwife's office yesterday. New Daddy Bootcamp. The basics to changing diapers and caring for a newborn. He was all for it... even said he'd put on war paint on his face and get a utility belt and outfit it with bottles and pacifiers!! I hope he does because I would laugh and it would go in the baby book.


----------



## StillPraying

MEpride love the warpaint idea lol that's awesome


----------



## Orglethorp

Well, once we announce on Facebook, it'll get around work. I've got a few coworkers friended.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Haven't been on here in ages! Have been so busy.. lots to read and catch up on! Sounds like all is going well for everyone.

I understand the not telling your employer situation. I decided to tell my manager at 4weeks and was put on light duties with immediate effect. Which I wanted. Otherwise I would have waited for sure. The benefit has been that she is really understanding when I have called in sick, especially after my losses.

I have had my booking in appointment with my midwife and declined an early scan. We decided to wait for our 12 week scan which is on March 22nd ( I'll be 11w4d) then it's all systems go with announcing! Not even our parents know yet!

I will be having a consultant appointment soon due to previous pregnancy and birth difficulties. But I'm ok with this as I know it's all for the greater good!

As for my symptoms, my (.)(.) are sore allllll over! I have white milk dots around my nipples too.. my tummy is hardening slightly at the bottom although my bloat is still there! No MS just that meh feeling! My clothes don't fit.. and my (.)(.) which are normally a G cup are now even bigger.


----------



## MindUtopia

Bit late on the game, but got my bfp two weeks ago. I'm 5+5 today, due 31st of October (Halloween!), but I think I am made to have early babies. My daughter was born at 37+5, so will probably be more like mid-October when this one arrives. This is our second and last as I'm 37 and will be done having babies after this. Our daughter is 4, will be 4.5 when this baby is born. 

Nothing too exciting to report. I remember last time everything seemed so new and I felt so awful right away. I have felt rough from about 3+3, but I'm taking it more in my stride this time. No time for resting or complaining, so just getting on with it, so I think I don't notice it quite as much. Though I've been very short-tempered with everyone this weekend, so that's not great! 

I've called the midwives and should have my booking appointment in the next few weeks. They'll send me the letter this week sometime. I'm with the home birth team here (my daughter was also born at home) and they are lovely, come out to your house to do all your appointments. You need to go in to the hospital for scans and such, but otherwise all at home, which is really nice and a change from my first when we had to go to the GP surgery. Scan should be at end of April sometime. 

We haven't told anyone yet. I'll tell my mum and stepdad in a few weeks. They're in the middle of moving house at the moment, so I'm giving them some time before we spring the news on them. We won't really tell anyone else til after my scan. Fortunately, my boss will be away for about a month from the second half of March (she's taking time off to go visit her daughter in NZ who is about to have her baby), so I'll avoid really having to see too many people at work until after my scan anyway, so makes it easier to keep it on the down low since I don't really want to tell any of them before then. I work an office job with 2 days a week at home anyway, so it's pretty low stress. 

Congrats to everyone else. Hope you're all feeling well so far (or as well as can be expected!).


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

MrsReed2015 said:


> As for my symptoms, my (.)(.) are sore allllll over! I have white milk dots around my nipples too.. my tummy is hardening slightly at the bottom although my bloat is still there! No MS just that meh feeling! My clothes don't fit.. and my (.)(.) which are normally a G cup are now even bigger.

I wear a 34K and I have to order my bras from the UK because the US doesn't believe in big boobs (or maybe they do, but they don't believe in big boobs with smaller band sizes... it's silly). 
I am only 5 + 1 so I have a feeling I'm going to start having difficulties in the bra area, soon... so far they're just sore.


----------



## KRobbo

First appointment for me today! I just picked up my sample pot to prepare and then I'll hopefully get my scan date in a few days. I'm most excited about telling my boys, it's been hard keeping it a secret from them. I hope they are pleased!


----------



## lindsayms05

KRobbo - Good luck at your appointment today!

MindUtopia - Welcome! I know what you mean exactly. This is pregnancy number three for me so I'm just kind of like yeah yeah let's get on with it LOL. No real symptoms so to speak, but i was the same with my other two pregnancies as well. 

Oglethorp - Good luck with the job situation. Hopefully they will be understanding about the pregnancy and work with you on your absences. I know some companies suck at being compassionate to pregnant mamas which just burns me, especially when it is another mother you're dealing with! The company my husband works HR for is so strict with attendance. I wouldn't do well there! Fortunately, I'm a teacher so we are given sick days/personal days each year. That's what we pull from too for maternity leave so it's nice.

As for me...I found the heartbeat with my doppler yesterday! I was beginning to worry a bit because I knew I found it in week 9 with my others and hadn't been so lucky this time. Come to find out, I think it just needed charged. As soon as a charged it for awhile, I found the heartbeat immediately. I took a huge sigh of relief. We still haven't told family. I think we are going to try to wait until after my 12 week appointment and then drop the news.


----------



## saraaa

Had my booking in appointment today, 6 attempts to get blood out! :( never had an issue with blood being taken before but she just could not get it out, when she did it would stop and she'd have to wiggle it around.
All booked in though, gotta wait for my scan date to come through and I've just booked my private early gender scan for when I'm 15+5 :) :)


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone, just checking in. I'm on vacation so forgive me for not addressing individuals. I hope everyone is doing ok

I've been nauseous and throwing up once most days. I also found out I have a simple cyst on my left ovary, which I had with nora and I'm not worried about (not sure who was recently asking about ovarian cysts), and a small subchorionic hemorrhage. Hopefully it will resolve on its own, but it does increase my chance of miscarriage. :( I had about 24 hours of bleeding ending last night, enough to need a liner. We did a bit of hiking Saturday so that may have irritated it. I'm hoping everything is ok.


----------



## StillPraying

Drjo sorry to hear about the cyst, I hope it resolves itself soon :hugs:

Saraaa how annoying that it was so difficult to get blood, maybe she was New? 

Lindsay yay for finding the hb:happydance: I can't wait to get a Doppler.

Krobbo how was your appointment?

Welcome Mindutopia :flower:

MrsReed glad you got your booking in went well:) 

AFM still getting on and off ms, but not every day. First US is this Friday, I'm so nervous :nope:


----------



## Orglethorp

Spoke to the nicer manager today who's in charge while my usual boss is on loan to another store. I told him I'm pregnant and explained the doctor's note situation. He said because of the reason, waiting until my next appointment is perfectly fine, but I do still have to bring a note. He'll talk to my boss about it all. Now fingers crossed she doesn't mention my pregnancy in front of my coworkers when she gets back and decides to discuss it with me. She'd totally do that.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MrsReed - Sorry about the (.)(.) pain. I get it off and on too and have noticed that I've increased at least 2 cup sizes already :shock:

KRubbo - Hope your appointment went well!

Lindsay - How exciting to have found the heartbeat so soon! I wasn't able to find my baby's heartbeat until 10 weeks for the first time.

Saraaa - Yikes! I would have passed out with that many pokes. I dread bloodwork. I have "poppy" veins and it is very hard for them to get blood out of me too unless I have an experienced tech. Most times they have to use the smallest needle available. Makes for getting IVs at birth no fun :(

DrJo - My MS has been fading since I turned 9 weeks (although today I had a miserable day and dry heaved in the morning) so hopefully you won't have to deal with it too much longer... especially on vacation that has to be miserable, you poor thing! :hugs:

Stillpraying - Good luck for your ultrasound but I'm sure everything is fine hun :flower:

Orglethorp - Glad you were able to figure something out but I hope for your sake that your boss keeps quiet. Nothing worse when you're already stressing about carrying a baby and somebody breaks the news before you're ready.

AFM I've been having some pains around my pubic bone. It feels like my uterus is trying to push out of my pelvis and causing some pain there. I also feel a little bump starting to form when I lay down and can even see it in the mornings when my bladder is full. I've been having this sharp stabbing pain in my right side that I'm not sure what it is from but it is worrying me a bit. I know the baby implanted on that side from my first ultrasound so I'm hoping it has to do with that. Maybe round ligament pain? Idk but I won't be getting another scan until 20 weeks so that kind of bums me out. I also still haven't announced my pregnancy yet.


----------



## verily

saraaa said:


> Had my booking in appointment today, 6 attempts to get blood out! :( never had an issue with blood being taken before but she just could not get it out, when she did it would stop and she'd have to wiggle it around.

Sounds like the person was newish, but... Did you also drink plenty of water beforehand? My veins go into hiding when I'm even a little dehydrated, and it's so easy to get dried out while pregnant. Got the best scolding from a phlebotomist when I popped in early in the morning for a beta draw and only had a small glass of water. :dohh:

I had the same sort of first appointment with my regular OB today (after being handed off by my reproductive endocrinologist). I spent 2 1/2 hours in the doctor's office between filling out paperwork, talking extensively with my OB's primary nurse, getting some cultures, getting an ultrasound (my LO was wiggling <3 ), and then getting 7 vials of blood drawn. With the last bit, she was able to hit the vein properly on the first try (thank goodness) and didn't leave my arm a wreck--unlike my progesterone draw last week that resulted in a big bruise.


----------



## MEPride

lilmisscaviar said:


> MrsReed - Sorry about the (.)(.) pain. I get it off and on too and have noticed that I've increased at least 2 cup sizes already :shock:
> 
> KRubbo - Hope your appointment went well!
> 
> Lindsay - How exciting to have found the heartbeat so soon! I wasn't able to find my baby's heartbeat until 10 weeks for the first time.
> 
> Saraaa - Yikes! I would have passed out with that many pokes. I dread bloodwork. I have "poppy" veins and it is very hard for them to get blood out of me too unless I have an experienced tech. Most times they have to use the smallest needle available. Makes for getting IVs at birth no fun :(
> 
> DrJo - My MS has been fading since I turned 9 weeks (although today I had a miserable day and dry heaved in the morning) so hopefully you won't have to deal with it too much longer... especially on vacation that has to be miserable, you poor thing! :hugs:
> 
> Stillpraying - Good luck for your ultrasound but I'm sure everything is fine hun :flower:
> 
> Orglethorp - Glad you were able to figure something out but I hope for your sake that your boss keeps quiet. Nothing worse when you're already stressing about carrying a baby and somebody breaks the news before you're ready.
> 
> AFM I've been having some pains around my pubic bone. It feels like my uterus is trying to push out of my pelvis and causing some pain there. I also feel a little bump starting to form when I lay down and can even see it in the mornings when my bladder is full. I've been having this sharp stabbing pain in my right side that I'm not sure what it is from but it is worrying me a bit. I know the baby implanted on that side from my first ultrasound so I'm hoping it has to do with that. Maybe round ligament pain? Idk but I won't be getting another scan until 20 weeks so that kind of bums me out. I also still haven't announced my pregnancy yet.

I've been having an intermittent sharp stabbing pain on the right side, too, lilmisscaviar. I asked my midwife and she said everything looked fine on the ultrasound. She thinks it may be round ligament pain even though I've been getting it since the beginning.


----------



## KRobbo

My appointment went fine. The midwife has changed since my last pregnancy and I didn't like her very much, she was very old school and short - she had a trainee with her and was being very impatient with her. She didn't want to do my gtt until 25 weeks which I think is ridiculous as I was on insulin 4 times a day by the time I left first tri last time. I had to push to get an earlier one done but she wasn't impressed at being questioned! Almost makes me pleased I'll be high risk and won't have to see her much!

Sorry there seems to be so much sickness around, I'm 9 weeks today and still up and down with it. In a few weeks we'll all be in second tri and feeling the glow! 

I'm feeling a little disappointed today as it's really hitting me that our summer trip will have to be cut short. We were meant to be camping for 5 weeks Holland, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and France. I'll be 28-33 weeks by then. DH thinks it's a terrible idea and is suggesting we cut it back to 3 weeks. I'm saying let's see how my pregnancy and health go and make a decision later - what do you ladies think? Would you camp pregnant?


----------



## saraaa

verily said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Had my booking in appointment today, 6 attempts to get blood out! :( never had an issue with blood being taken before but she just could not get it out, when she did it would stop and she'd have to wiggle it around.
> 
> Sounds like the person was newish, but... Did you also drink plenty of water beforehand? My veins go into hiding when I'm even a little dehydrated, and it's so easy to get dried out while pregnant. Got the best scolding from a phlebotomist when I popped in early in the morning for a beta draw and only had a small glass of water. :dohh:
> 
> I had the same sort of first appointment with my regular OB today (after being handed off by my reproductive endocrinologist). I spent 2 1/2 hours in the doctor's office between filling out paperwork, talking extensively with my OB's primary nurse, getting some cultures, getting an ultrasound (my LO was wiggling <3 ), and then getting 7 vials of blood drawn. With the last bit, she was able to hit the vein properly on the first try (thank goodness) and didn't leave my arm a wreck--unlike my progesterone draw last week that resulted in a big bruise.Click to expand...

I had to go straight from work but I had drunk a big bottle of juice before going. The Burger King I had just as I left work probably didn't help haha :haha:
Least I'll had drunk loads when I have to go for my bloods after my 12 week scan, so hopefully they'll be fine! 
Glad your scan went ok! :happydance:


----------



## saraaa

KRobbo - I guess you'll have to go with how you're feeling at the time, with my son I didn't really feel pregnant apart from the belly so I would probably have been more than happy to travel around. 
Would you have to get insurance or something like that just incase you went into labour early in one of those places?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Had to reschedule my first midwife appointment only a few days though. My daughter is having her adenoids taken out next Wednesday, so I decided to take off next Wednesday, Thursday, Friday. So decided to switch it to a later date since I have my worry with my daughter right now. I'll be 12 weeks so not bad at all. 

Got the deposit down on our gender scan for the 22nd of April, we are so excited to find out what we are having. My DH wants a girl but he says it's a boy...just because I think it's a boy and we already have names picked out. Candayce Anne OR Connor James. 

Everything has been good with me for a while. I haven't really had any morning sickness, just because at my job I can eat and drink whenever so it makes it easier, I'm always snacking at work. My boobs really hurt but that's always a good sign, I figure! 

I can't wait until it starts getting nice out so I can take this puppy for a walk, it's been so cold out lately, but at work I do get to do yoga as well as go for a walk with coworkers for an hour in a half and get paid for it :) so I figure that's my exercise! :haha: Has anybody weighed themselves lately? I weighed myself yesterday at work and I was 150...holy moly I can just imagine what I"m going to be like when I am in the 2nd and 3rd trimester!


----------



## MindUtopia

Nice to read how everyone is doing. 

KRobbo - I would definitely go camping when pregnant. Actually, we definitely will around that time too, though not for so long as summer is our busy season for our business, but we'll carve out a few weekends here and there. I will likely be away for a conference for work (my choice, I don't have to go, but I want to) when I'm about 33 weeks, which will be to Glasgow, so have to fly. That's probably about the limit of when I want to be away on my own, but I think it will be fine, though I'd cancel it if there was anything worrying that came up. You can always see how you feel. 

Only thing to report here is that I'm SO hungry. This is an entertaining development because with my first I had no appetite at all from about 4 weeks until 14 weeks. This time literally everything looks good and everything is like the best thing I've ever eaten every single time! :shrug:


----------



## MissYogi

Glad to hear you are all doing well and seeing some happy ultrasounds! 

Yesterday I had a bit of brown spotting, very small amount, like I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't obsessively checking my undies and cm. I panicked and called the midwife who said it's likely nothing to worry about, could just be implantation bleeding coming out and to just watch and rest. I took the day off work so I'm at home resting and hoping everything is alright. My ultrasound next week seriously can't come soon enough!


----------



## Momma Piglet

my due date is Oct 17. :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome Momma Piglet! Congrats!

Miss Yogi - I too had a small bit of brown discharge a few weeks ago. It went away with no cause identified but everything is well. I think as long as it is scant and brown, it's just one of those things that happen. Try not to stress! I know that's easier said than done lol.

All ladies....do me a huge favor. I have been super swamped with work right now (IEP season!). I have been trying to keep up with all the new additions and changes. Please take a look at page one and make sure I have you marked under your due date. If you aren't on there, or have had your due date change, please respond to this and let me know so I can get it changed. I feel like there have been a few ladies who didn't post an actual due date. I promise, I'm not trying to exclude you, I'm just not sure where to put you if you haven't told me a date. :)


----------



## angelgirl86

saraaa: Wow that's way too many attempts. Definitely sounds new. I hope I can get a gender scan that early! 

verily: Long time at the docs office but congrats on seeing your little one! I can't wait until we finally get to see ours, whenever that might be. 

KRobbo: I would go camping definitely! I think I would take precautions but I don't see why you have to cut it short. Maybe just make a plan in case something does happen?

KitteyKat: What lovely names! I haven't weighed myself because I'm afraid to :haha:

Congrats to those who have found their baby's heartbeats on a doppler already! I just got mine yesterday, might try and find it tonight. I am just so nervous but I know if I don't find it that's ok too since I"m only 9w. I just really want that reassurance so FX! Also my MS feels like it's starting to let up finally, I was so afraid I'd have to deal with it until 2nd tri or later but maybe I'll be lucky and it'll be completely gone by then.


----------



## StillPraying

Angel good luck with finding hb, I ordered my Doppler last night. 

Missyogi glad you're resting :hugs:

Mindutopia I have that same thing going on. I literally just ate TWO PB&J sandwiches and my stomach still feels empty! If this keeps up I'm going to gain a TON of weight:growlmad:

Kitty how far long will you be at your scan? I'm thinking of doing mine at 14 weeks since that' will be on my birthday :)

Krobbo sorry you had an obnoxious mw, hopefully you won't have to deal with her anymore! As for camping, I would do it but only if I had something to sleep on. I really don't think I could sleep on the ground that far long :haha:

AFM only 2 1/2 days until my ultrasound :wacko:


----------



## verily

My due date is currently October 8th. :)

I hope you have a great U/S, StillPraying!


----------



## angelgirl86

Found baby's hb on the doppler! Took a few mins but now I know how to find it yay! The screen said 178 bpm but not sure how accurate that is. Just made me even more excited!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay to finding the heartbeat Angel! :happydance:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MEPride said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> MrsReed - Sorry about the (.)(.) pain. I get it off and on too and have noticed that I've increased at least 2 cup sizes already :shock:
> 
> KRubbo - Hope your appointment went well!
> 
> Lindsay - How exciting to have found the heartbeat so soon! I wasn't able to find my baby's heartbeat until 10 weeks for the first time.
> 
> Saraaa - Yikes! I would have passed out with that many pokes. I dread bloodwork. I have "poppy" veins and it is very hard for them to get blood out of me too unless I have an experienced tech. Most times they have to use the smallest needle available. Makes for getting IVs at birth no fun :(
> 
> DrJo - My MS has been fading since I turned 9 weeks (although today I had a miserable day and dry heaved in the morning) so hopefully you won't have to deal with it too much longer... especially on vacation that has to be miserable, you poor thing! :hugs:
> 
> Stillpraying - Good luck for your ultrasound but I'm sure everything is fine hun :flower:
> 
> Orglethorp - Glad you were able to figure something out but I hope for your sake that your boss keeps quiet. Nothing worse when you're already stressing about carrying a baby and somebody breaks the news before you're ready.
> 
> AFM I've been having some pains around my pubic bone. It feels like my uterus is trying to push out of my pelvis and causing some pain there. I also feel a little bump starting to form when I lay down and can even see it in the mornings when my bladder is full. I've been having this sharp stabbing pain in my right side that I'm not sure what it is from but it is worrying me a bit. I know the baby implanted on that side from my first ultrasound so I'm hoping it has to do with that. Maybe round ligament pain? Idk but I won't be getting another scan until 20 weeks so that kind of bums me out. I also still haven't announced my pregnancy yet.
> 
> I've been having an intermittent sharp stabbing pain on the right side, too, lilmisscaviar. I asked my midwife and she said everything looked fine on the ultrasound. She thinks it may be round ligament pain even though I've been getting it since the beginning.Click to expand...

It does sound like it could be round ligament pain since it isn't constant. This would be really early for me but I suppose it is possible to feel it earlier with the more babies you have, just like with movement. I rested up today and haven't had it at all so I'm going to continue to be hopeful :)


----------



## StillPraying

MEpride I've found the more water I drink the less pains like that I have. Maybe try increasing your water intake?

Angel yay for finding hb!! Mine should be here on Thursday!


----------



## babifever

Hey guys I'm still lurking, just haven't had time to post a lot especially considering I'm also journaling this pregnancy. Glad to see everyone is moving along.


----------



## Orglethorp

I've got the day off today and I slept in. Big mistake. No food between supper last night and now (10am). I know I'm really hungry right now, but I feel sick. Trying to work up the courage to eat something


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Stillpraying: I will be just over 16 weeks. That's when we found out what we are were having with baby #2. I'm very excited. This time is flying by now, I can't believe I will be 10 weeks tomorrow! <3 Crazy.


----------



## CrazyBird

Hey ladies, I'm mainly just lurking but I have a question, are any of you still having sex? We've decided to wait to have sex till after the 12 week scan as I may be high risk because I have a heart shaped uterus. Anyway we still have foreplay, with my first pregnancy I used to get bad cramps after I had orgasm but this time around there are no cramps, does anyone else get cramps after orgasm or not. Makes me worry that I'm not feeling the cramps like last time. Can't wait to have my scan so I know everything is ok with baby.


----------



## babifever

CrazyBird said:


> Hey ladies, I'm mainly just lurking but I have a question, are any of you still having sex? We've decided to wait to have sex till after the 12 week scan as I may be high risk because I have a heart shaped uterus. Anyway we still have foreplay, with my first pregnancy I used to get bad cramps after I had orgasm but this time around there are no cramps, does anyone else get cramps after orgasm or not. Makes me worry that I'm not feeling the cramps like last time. Can't wait to have my scan so I know everything is ok with baby.

I will be honest when pregnant I'm not as sexual :cry: but we have actively been DTD . I remember getting contractions after DTD later in pregnancy, it's normal. Please speak with your doc if you are worried. 

Also regarding gender, I'm hoping to know at 11 weeks. Plan on taking Harmony again at 9_10 week. .


----------



## KRobbo

Thanks for advice on camping on, I need to relax and decide nearer the time I guess. First tri is not a time to make any decisions as currently I feel like I am always going to feel this way! I'm actually not so secretly hoping that I get a call from the docs to say my iron is low so at least it can be fixed because I can barely parent this exhausted and dizzy! 

Crazybird we don't really dtd when preggars until near the end - purely for natural induction purposes lol. But sometimes I'd cramp and other times not. I'm 9 weeks and 1 day too.

What is the Harmony test? I see it mentioned a lot.


----------



## StillPraying

Krobo good plan on just playing it by ear :) the Harmony test is similar to Maternity21 (and others) it tests for chromosomal abnormalities and other genetic things. Usually women who have history of MC, are older, or have genetic/chromosomal things in their family get tested. But it also tells you the gender.

Babifever glad to hear you're doing well:flower:

CrazyBird I still have sex normally with all of my pregnancies, although less in 1st tri because of sickness lol. I would call your dr and ask. I do sometimes cramp after orgasms but not always

Kitty that's exciting :) I found out at 15, 12, & 13 with my babies. Not sure what we will do this time.


----------



## MEPride

I haven't really felt'in the mood' for sex, tbh. But we fool around and when I orgasm I have cramping... the first time I was surprised how intense it was. I haven't been too keen on orgasming since then because of how strong the cramps were. 

Who is getting what tests done? DH and I decided to forgo all the screening tests. Neither of us have anything genetic in our lines (that we are aware of) and we are only 31 years old. It'll kill me to wait another 6-10 weeks for the next ultrasound to find out the gender though. We are considering getting a more in depth ultrasound done to look for genetic abnormalities, like Down Syndrome.


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi everyone, glad you all seem to be doing well! 

Crazybird, I have had ZERO desire to be intimate, plus we went away to Jamaica so I'm waiting on my Zika results and my husband still has to go for his since he can pass the virus onto the baby if he caught it so that really puts a damper on things. 

I'm getting the nuchal translucency ultrasound and bloodwork done between 11-13 weeks but I didn't know there were so many other tests you could get done. It would be great to find out the gender so early through these tests but I don't know if it's something they do in Ontario generally. How is that test done? Does it test for more than the nuchal scan (down syndrome, trisomy 18 and 21, and I'm not sure what else). 

I'm 8+1 based on my ultrasound but I think I'm 8+4 based on O date. I don't have another ultrasound for over 2 weeks when I go see my OB. That is soooo loonggg. I'm hoping to be able to pick up the heartbeat on my Doppler in the next week so I can be assured again. I wake up every night to get something to eat, my boobs are still sore (sometimes more than others), I'm more emotional and I've had a couple of days where nothing seems good to eat to me. Not really nauseous but I don't want anything even though I'm hungry.


----------



## babifever

MEPride said:


> I haven't really felt'in the mood' for sex, tbh. But we fool around and when I orgasm I have cramping... the first time I was surprised how intense it was. I haven't been too keen on orgasming since then because of how strong the cramps were.
> 
> Who is getting what tests done? DH and I decided to forgo all the screening tests. Neither of us have anything genetic in our lines (that we are aware of) and we are only 31 years old. It'll kill me to wait another 6-10 weeks for the next ultrasound to find out the gender though. We are considering getting a more in depth ultrasound done to look for genetic abnormalities, like Down Syndrome.

Harmony does all of that


----------



## MEPride

babifever said:


> MEPride said:
> 
> 
> I haven't really felt'in the mood' for sex, tbh. But we fool around and when I orgasm I have cramping... the first time I was surprised how intense it was. I haven't been too keen on orgasming since then because of how strong the cramps were.
> 
> Who is getting what tests done? DH and I decided to forgo all the screening tests. Neither of us have anything genetic in our lines (that we are aware of) and we are only 31 years old. It'll kill me to wait another 6-10 weeks for the next ultrasound to find out the gender though. We are considering getting a more in depth ultrasound done to look for genetic abnormalities, like Down Syndrome.
> 
> Harmony does all of thatClick to expand...

Yup! I knew that. The point is we didn't want to spend the money on all these extra screening tests when we could wait for our next ultrasound regardless. Especially since we aren't at high risk for any of those conditions. The screening tests, like Harmony, seemed excessive in our case. Why spend hundreds extra when you could spend only $20 (random number thrown in) extra for the same (potentially more definitive) results?



Two thoughts as I'm thinking them: I just realized I have been driving around without my wallet for almost a week and could not, for the life of me, find it in the house. Of course my DH said I left it in the car after we went out to eat about a week ago. My memory is TERRIBLE these days!!!!

Second, I just heard some horrible news about my friend in her 3rd trimester... about 3 weeks away from her due date. I won't go into specifics to respect her privacy but it made me absolutely terrified. We go through the first trimester with anxiety and some fear and then feel less fearful the closer to the 2nd trimester we get. By the third trimester we should be practically 'home-free', so-to-speak. She is a living example this is not true and now I'm terrified and probably will be a bit terrified up until I hold a squealing healthy baby in my arms. I feel for her.


----------



## StillPraying

An ultrasound does not give more definitive results,. if you are low risk, most drs will just recommend the NT scan, if you have markers on an ultrasound that indicate the possibility of genetic/chromosomal issues they will encourage you to have the blood tests and possibly amniotisis if neesed. Im so sorry for your friend, those losses are so tragic :hugs: 

So sick today. Another migraine. And my awful neighbor constantly smoking is really not helping.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Crazybird we have been DTD at least weekly since finding out we were pregnant and I used to cramp a lot in the beginning but not so much anymore. If you haven't been DTD it is highly possible that your body is just not used to it and that is your body's reaction. It shouldn't hurt the baby, but if it keeps up longer than a few times, I'd mention it to your doc.

MEpride we also plan on foregoing all the genetic testing. Sometimes (depending upon the test) getting it done is more of a risk than not doing it. Of course, if we had something genetic running in our family we would in a heartbeat. My next ultrasound isn't until 20 weeks so unless I go private - which I've been thinking about but not 100% sure yet - I won't find out gender until then. I think I'm going to have them put the gender in an envelope though to open when I get up the courage... I'm too chicken to find out during the ultrasound lol!

Meditteranean - I get days like that too, where I'm hungry but I just can't bring myself to eat anything. Usually during those times I eat a rather bland diet, like rice or a salad, and even then I have to force myself to eat it. Good luck at your next scan!

Stillpraying - So sorry you're feeling ill today! I have a migraine too. We had a major change in weather and I think that is why. I'm so sensitive to weather when I'm pregnant for some reason :(

Anyone "feel" like they know what they're having yet? They say maternal instinct is the best indicator ;)


----------



## MEPride

StillPraying said:


> An ultrasound does not give more definitive results,. if you are low risk, most drs will just recommend the NT scan, if you have markers on an ultrasound that indicate the possibility of genetic/chromosomal issues they will encourage you to have the blood tests and possibly amniotisis if neesed. Im so sorry for your friend, those losses are so tragic :hugs:
> 
> So sick today. Another migraine. And my awful neighbor constantly smoking is really not helping.

Actually... it can. During an ultrasound a trained tech can measure certain anatomical parts that are characteristic to a particular genetic condition, like Down Syndrome. Forehead size, for example, or the spacing between the eyes. I never said it was 100% definitive of the condition as only a genetic diagnostic test can be 100% definitive. But yes, it can show certain traits that could make my midwife say, "we think your baby may possibly have Down Syndrome". And personally, that's good enough for me until the baby is born. Fingers crossed I never hear those words!

I'm sorry to hear about another migraine. Do you get them frequently in pregnancy? Does anything help give you relief? Migraines can be awful. I suffer from 2 kinds: ocular and vertilaginous. I go temporarily blind in one eye and have HORRIBLE pain with my ocular migraines. My vertilaginous migraines leave me with such disequilibrium that I can't stand up for fear of falling over. Thankfully I have less pain with those and more unrelenting fatigue. Ice packs at the base of my skull and around my eyes help to lessen the pain... along with a healthy dose of caffeine. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Amandasb84

Had my first midwife app yesterday all went well, confirmed my date at 17th October 2017, got date for first scan which shall be on 7th April oooohhh cant come soon enough


----------



## saraaa

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Had to reschedule my first midwife appointment only a few days though. My daughter is having her adenoids taken out next Wednesday, so I decided to take off next Wednesday, Thursday, Friday. So decided to switch it to a later date since I have my worry with my daughter right now. I'll be 12 weeks so not bad at all.
> 
> Got the deposit down on our gender scan for the 22nd of April, we are so excited to find out what we are having. My DH wants a girl but he says it's a boy...just because I think it's a boy and we already have names picked out. Candayce Anne OR Connor James.
> 
> Everything has been good with me for a while. I haven't really had any morning sickness, just because at my job I can eat and drink whenever so it makes it easier, I'm always snacking at work. My boobs really hurt but that's always a good sign, I figure!
> 
> I can't wait until it starts getting nice out so I can take this puppy for a walk, it's been so cold out lately, but at work I do get to do yoga as well as go for a walk with coworkers for an hour in a half and get paid for it :) so I figure that's my exercise! :haha: Has anybody weighed themselves lately? I weighed myself yesterday at work and I was 150...holy moly I can just imagine what I"m going to be like when I am in the 2nd and 3rd trimester!

My gender scan is the same day at 12pm! :) :)


----------



## Orglethorp

I've been thinking boy, but I don't feel 100% stuck to that theory yet. OH thinks boy also. Everyone else we've told thinks girl. We'll see!


----------



## verily

I plan to do genetic testing due to my age. Nothing runs in my family, but forewarned is forearmed. 

I've been weighing myself often. I've actually lost a little weight despite eating constantly (and sometimes terribly). I'm usually subclinical hyperthyroid and this baby is making it worse, but not enough to make my endocrinologist do anything yet.


----------



## babifever

The doctor said more likely than not this is an abnormal pregnancy. I go back again next Thursday and she said if no heartbeat then it's definitely not viable and I will either choose to miscarry naturally, take medication to induce or D&C. She said she would be surprised if there's a heartbeat next week, but it is a possibility. She also said the biggest alarm is not that there's no heartbeat but that the gestational is larger than the yolk sac, even though both grow since last week , also last week no fetal pole, this week it was ... I should be 7+4 based on LMP, gestational sac is 6+1 , yolk sac is 5+1, fetal pole visible but no heartbeat; last week no measurements but gestational and yolk sac visible.


----------



## StillPraying

Babifever I hope this turns around for you:hugs:

Verily my sister chose to do genetic testing because of age as well, she said it was nice to have the reassurance:thumbup: I hope the thyroid issues don't become a problem for you. Do you take medication or anything?

Amanda yay for first appointment!

My Doppler came today and I found the hb:happydance: tomorrow is my ultrasound, I'm very nervous.


----------



## Meditteranean

Oh Babifever I'm so sorry to hear this :( I know of this all too well. When I went in for my 10 week u/s on my previous pregnancy I was told there was no heartbeat and baby was only measuring 6 weeks. It's crushing to hear. I'm glad they are giving you another scan in case you are behind on your dates. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry Babi. I hope the next scan gives you good news :hugs:


----------



## MEPride

I'm sorry to hear this babifever. I hope it turns out just fine for you in the end. &#128546; My thoughts go out with you.


Second prenatal appointment today for a physical so I'll get to hear the heartbeat today. First pelvic exam (yuck) but no pap needed as I had one last year. If all goes well I've made a plan to buy our first cloth diaper in celebration! We are planning to cloth diaper our lil one to save money in the long run. I figure I'll try to buy a diaper or insert every week until delivery so the sticker shock won't be so bad!!! Amazon Prime is going to be working over time!!!! Has anyone cloth diapered? What are you favorite brands? I'll probably stock up on AI2's and will also get newborn-15 lbs.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

My prayers are with you babifever, I hope everything turns out! :hugs: 

As for me, I tried my doppler again, couldn't find the heartbeat, but I'm not really too worried, as I do have a uterus that lays back a lot, so therefore the baby lays back! And it's harder to find. My appointment is now the 23rd instead of the 20th, my daughter is having surgery on the 15th and she may not be well enough to go to daycare the 20th so I may have to watch her, so I figured it would just be easier if my mom could come and watch the kids while DH and I go to our appointment, since it's about an hour in a half appointment!


----------



## MindUtopia

I got my booking appointment date which is for the 29th of March. It seems forever away though. With my first, I was traveling for work for 3 weeks (week 8 through 10), so I had to have my booking scheduled for 7 weeks. Waiting until 9 weeks seems soooooo long. 

But I did book in for a private reassurance scan today for when I'm 8+3. I didn't do one with my daughter, but I'm older now (36), so I felt like it would be nice to have that extra reassurance. We'll also likely see close family for the weekend in mid-April (before my 12 week scan). There's no way I can get away with not drinking for an entire weekend, so we'll have to tell them and really I'd like to know everything looks okay before then. So at least 2 weeks doesn't seem too far away. 

Babifever, so sorry about all the uncertainty you're going through at the moment. Hope there will be positive news for you next time.


----------



## lindsayms05

Oh babifever, how stressful! I sure hope dates are just a little off and you get a special surprise at your next visit. I bet that wait is agonizing. Try to pamper yourself a bit and relax. (Easier said than done, I know!)

KitteyKat - I'm still hit or miss on finding the heartbeat with my doppler and I'm almost 11 weeks now. I was definitely finding it more consistently with my last pregnancies, but all pregnancies are different so I'm not stressed about it. I also had surgery which left a 5 inch scar across my lower tummy which is where I normally find the heartbeat so maybe that is affecting it?

We are debating on when to tell our news. I have told a few close friends, but no one else, not even our parents. My 12 week appoint is on 3/21 so I think I will feel comfortable sharing after that. But, we might just wait until Easter so we can tell our big family at the same time. We are going to my in laws the weekend after Easter so they would find out then too. I'll be 16 weeks on Easter. I would love to be able to tell them the gender as well but we'll see. I haven't decided if we are going to do a private gender scan. Around here, they ask plus size mamas to wait until 17 weeks but I found out right at 16 weeks with my first so who knows.


----------



## lindsayms05

Actually, we are taking a trip to the Cinci area a few days before Easter so I was just looking up ultrasound places there because I would love to be able to know the gender when we tell family. All of them say to wait until 16 weeks. I would be 15w4d when we would be able to do it. I wonder if that would be close enough?


----------



## saraaa

Sorry to hear that babifever :( 

Just got my scan date through, 30th of march at 2:30! Luckily it's my day off work so no one will notice I'm gone lol. I'll be 12+3 then :)


----------



## StillPraying

lindsayms05 said:


> Actually, we are taking a trip to the Cinci area a few days before Easter so I was just looking up ultrasound places there because I would love to be able to know the gender when we tell family. All of them say to wait until 16 weeks. I would be 15w4d when we would be able to do it. I wonder if that would be close enough?

I would call and ask, since different places have different policies. Inhad one that said 13 weeks but they took me at 12.4 :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Mind, I think that's great that you booked a private scan ! The only private scan s here are the 3D and 4 d ones otherwise I would be tempted to go every week lol. 

I tried my Doppler today and after a few minutes my Doppler was showing 120-180 bpm but was all over the place. I'm not sure if this was baby or not. For those of you that found the heartbeat, did your bpm go from low - mid 100's and high 100's in a matter off seconds and back down, up, etc?


----------



## MEPride

Had a good appointment today! Found out my uterus is tilted a bit far back.... dunno what that means other than it may take a bit longer to show a bump and be harder to find a heartbeat.

I bought my first newborn cloth diaper cover today! Yay! I got a rumparooz all-in-2 with snap in insert for 4-15 lb babies. I'm excited.

And I celebrated by buying myself a pregnancy safe anti-acne face wash because DANG!! I get these acne flare ups once a week to every two weeks. It blows. And being prone to acne I'm afraid I'll have it the entire pregnancy and breast feeding.

I should get my gender/anatomy scan scheduled soonish. I'll get it done around 18 weeks.

Planning on telling a couple coworkers I'm friends with in a week when I'll be 12+3. My boss I'll tell a week later when he gets back from vacation. My closest friend and coworker just received a job offer that she's planning to take and she told him this week. I don't want to give him a heart attack before he goes on vacation by telling him he will be 2 staff members short when we are so busy with full staff. Hahaha, plus my maternity leave will coincide with the start of 2 new orthopedic surgeons upstairs which mean we will be SUPER EXTRA busy. He will have a meltdown.


----------



## angelgirl86

babifever: I really hope your next scan gives you some good news :hugs:

Meditteranean: I don't think the readout is all that accurate this early on. When I use mine it jumps a lot too. I've done it twice now and found baby's hb both times and the readout is always jumping around so who knows. Maybe it's more accurate later on? I pretty much ignore the readout and just enjoy the sound of baby's hb :cloud9:

Congrats to everyone who already have their scans booked. I won't find out when mine will be until I see my OB on the 15th. I'm guessing that appointment will cover a lot and hopefully we'll book my first scan. Most seem to want to do a scan at 12w which I'm fine with. For now the doppler gives me the reassurance I need. I feel like we're going to have a girl but that could be because I really want a girl :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Angel 12 weeks is great for nub guessing on scans :thumbup: lol hope you get your date soon!

MEpride I'm planning on cloth diapering also! Been reading and watching a million videos on it lol that sucks about the breakouts, I hope the cream helps!

Mediterranean my midwife said the readings aren't accurate this early. You may be hearing your heartbeat as well. If it sounds like a whoosh whoosh noise it's your hb, if it sounds like a galloping horse it's baby. I YouTubed it first so I knew what to listen for lol i was so confused at first. Hope that helps :)

I had my first ultrasound today! I think with Ramzi theory it should be a girl? Lol not sure. She said the placenta was on the left. But the yolk sac was on the right, because baby is still getting nutrients from that. I'm being reffered to high risk OB and they'll do another ultrasound close to 15 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170310_115005_401.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Orglethorp

Babifever, sorry to hear that. I hope you get good news next time!


I got my first u/s date, March 29th. I'll be 2 days shy of 12 weeks based on LMP then, but I expect to measure a week behind that since my cycles are 35 days. I'm excited, but also slightly disappointed. Work's been wanting to get me trained on the power equipment and that's test day of the 2-day training course they got me signed up for. Murphy's law, right?


----------



## MrsReed2015

Got my scan date through.. mine is on the 22nd March and I'll be 11w4d.. just over a week away now!

Private party over here in my head as I hit 10weeks today!! Wohhooo:happydance:


----------



## Orglethorp

I read the appointment paper and it says the tech won't discuss results with me. All info will be sent back to the referring doctor. So I don't get to find out on scan day how far along I actually am?


----------



## drjo718

Orgle- that may depend on the clinic. In my ultrasound, the tech showed me the heartbeat and told me measurements, but she couldn't tell me about the ovarian cyst or the subchorionic hemorrhage. 

Afm, I have an ultrasound with the specialists on Wednesday, shortly before my first midwife appointment. I'm scared they won't find a heartbeat. I've had 3 bleeding/spotting episodes in 9 days. My hemorrhage is in the lower uterine segment which tends to be worse bc the bleeding irritates the cervix. For now I'm on pelvic rest and not to lift more than 30 lbs. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news on Wed.


----------



## saraaa

Ladies from England, how do you get your exemption card? 
I'm sure with my son it just appeared in the post one day, but my friend that's got a 6 month old said she had to fill in a form that came in her pack from the midwife. 
I didn't get anything in mine... and I have the dentist next month so I don't want to pay :haha:


----------



## Orglethorp

I was sick last night, and then once I got back to bed OH was up trying to stop a headache that woke him, and then when he got back to bed the cats decided to use our bed as a trampoline. And it's daylight savings time here in Canada, so we lost an hour. My alarm went off to get ready for work, I was so tired my eyes hurt and I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to keep breakfast down, so I reported in sick and went back to bed. Now it's 11:30. I slept until 10, had breakfast, and I'm feeling guilty for missing work. :/


----------



## angelgirl86

I have no idea what I'd do if I didn't work from home as sick as I've felt for the past few weeks. I guess in that regard I can count myself lucky but man I'll be so glad when this MS business is over!


----------



## Orglethorp

I envy you! I've been keeping my eyes open for years for a decent work from home job that doesn't require driving to meet clients (we've only got 1 vehicle, so if I'm home I'm housebound).


----------



## KRobbo

Ugh I've been so sick today, for most of the day I've not been able to keep water down. I hope it's an off day and not a sign of things to come for a wee while. Ive given in and asked for help and MIL will be here Tuesday to entertain my boys. I don't think I could even manage to work from him angelgirl! I had to make a display for my son for school tomorrow and that just about finished me off!


----------



## MrsReed2015

saraaa said:


> Ladies from England, how do you get your exemption card?
> I'm sure with my son it just appeared in the post one day, but my friend that's got a 6 month old said she had to fill in a form that came in her pack from the midwife.
> I didn't get anything in mine... and I have the dentist next month so I don't want to pay :haha:

At my booking in appointmenty midwife mentioned the card and I got it through the following week (8weeks) she seemed on the ball. Might be worth asking yours? It might be different in other areas?


----------



## saraaa

MrsReed2015 said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Ladies from England, how do you get your exemption card?
> I'm sure with my son it just appeared in the post one day, but my friend that's got a 6 month old said she had to fill in a form that came in her pack from the midwife.
> I didn't get anything in mine... and I have the dentist next month so I don't want to pay :haha:
> 
> At my booking in appointmenty midwife mentioned the card and I got it through the following week (8weeks) she seemed on the ball. Might be worth asking yours? It might be different in other areas?Click to expand...

If it hasn't come by the end of the week I'll call the docs and ask, my appointment was a week ago today so hopefully it'll come sometime this week! 
I didn't have to fill in anything with my son, but I can't remember when it turned up &#128533; 
The midwife also told me they don't listen to the heartbeat at all anymore, because the heartbeat only tells them the baby is alive &#128533;


----------



## lindsayms05

Ladies struggling with morning sickness...are you taking any additional b vitamins? I have taken a vitamin b complex vitamin in addition to my prenatal for the last few years. I was given the go ahead to continue with the b complex during my pregnancy. I have noticed a huge difference on days after I forgot to take my b complex. I haven't thrown up at all but on days where I forgot the b complex the night before, I have a lot of nausea and just a general off feeling. It's always better the next day if I remember to take it. It might be worth checking into! I'm honestly not sure which of the b vitamins it is that is supposed to help because my vitamin has all the b vitamins in it.


----------



## MrsReed2015

saraaa said:


> MrsReed2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Ladies from England, how do you get your exemption card?
> I'm sure with my son it just appeared in the post one day, but my friend that's got a 6 month old said she had to fill in a form that came in her pack from the midwife.
> I didn't get anything in mine... and I have the dentist next month so I don't want to pay :haha:
> 
> At my booking in appointmenty midwife mentioned the card and I got it through the following week (8weeks) she seemed on the ball. Might be worth asking yours? It might be different in other areas?Click to expand...
> 
> If it hasn't come by the end of the week I'll call the docs and ask, my appointment was a week ago today so hopefully it'll come sometime this week!
> I didn't have to fill in anything with my son, but I can't remember when it turned up &#128533;
> The midwife also told me they don't listen to the heartbeat at all anymore, because the heartbeat only tells them the baby is alive &#128533;Click to expand...

The NHS trust in your area must be different to mine, as my midwife has booked me at 16 weeks to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## drjo718

lindsayms05 said:


> Ladies struggling with morning sickness...are you taking any additional b vitamins? I have taken a vitamin b complex vitamin in addition to my prenatal for the last few years. I was given the go ahead to continue with the b complex during my pregnancy. I have noticed a huge difference on days after I forgot to take my b complex. I haven't thrown up at all but on days where I forgot the b complex the night before, I have a lot of nausea and just a general off feeling. It's always better the next day if I remember to take it. It might be worth checking into! I'm honestly not sure which of the b vitamins it is that is supposed to help because my vitamin has all the b vitamins in it.

B6 is the one for nausea. I'm not sure where you are, but in the states they've been recommending b6 and half a unisom for nausea the past few years, and now there is a med called diclegis on the market for morning sickness, which is basically b6 and unisom in an extended release form to reduce fatigue due to regular unisom.


----------



## babifever

Wishing you the best drjo718


----------



## lilmisscaviar

lindsayms05 said:


> Ladies struggling with morning sickness...are you taking any additional b vitamins? I have taken a vitamin b complex vitamin in addition to my prenatal for the last few years. I was given the go ahead to continue with the b complex during my pregnancy. I have noticed a huge difference on days after I forgot to take my b complex. I haven't thrown up at all but on days where I forgot the b complex the night before, I have a lot of nausea and just a general off feeling. It's always better the next day if I remember to take it. It might be worth checking into! I'm honestly not sure which of the b vitamins it is that is supposed to help because my vitamin has all the b vitamins in it.

This is really interesting. As a sufferer of severe morning sickness (and having to take prescription meds because of it) vitamin B6 alone never worked for me. I'd never thought about a vitamin B complex. I'm sure it couldn't hurt to try. My MS is easing now finally but I still have queasy moments and days where I feel worse than others. I really want to wean off my prescription meds so I think I might give the complex a try :)


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies, haven't been on the site in a while! Had a lot of catching up to do!!! Omg tats on all the ladies that have had appointments and scans!

Babifever- my thoughts are with you right now. I know you must be extremely anxious for your. Ext appointment just to get an answer!

AFM I just got back from my DH's funeral in D.C. It was shitty to say the least. But in good news I am 10wd. I'm sorry excited I've made it this far! I worry about going to my first appointment on Friday tho and having an US and them not finding anything. My morning sickness has been in full force so that has to be a good thing right?? Just looking for some reassurance! Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Lullabye

Shanlee16 said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been on the site in a while! Had a lot of catching up to do!!! Omg tats on all the ladies that have had appointments and scans!
> 
> Babifever- my thoughts are with you right now. I know you must be extremely anxious for your. Ext appointment just to get an answer!
> 
> AFM I just got back from my DH's funeral in D.C. It was shitty to say the least. But in good news I am 10wd. I'm sorry excited I've made it this far! I worry about going to my first appointment on Friday tho and having an US and them not finding anything. My morning sickness has been in full force so that has to be a good thing right?? Just looking for some reassurance! Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm so sorry about your DH. :hugs:

I think telling ourselves that MS is a good sign (which it is) is one of the best ways to survive it! Anything that tells us baby is growing is at least reassuring, even though it's exhausting.


----------



## glovities

The way I combat nausea is by constantly eating. If my belly gets empty that's when I feel sick. Mine started around 6 weeks and it's been all day everyday since, which has only been a week but it is so hard dealing with feeling sick all the time. Also I haven't told my two sons that we are expecting another baby yet so they just think mama's been sick for a week.


----------



## Calcifer

Ladies I forgot to update you that I ended up having an early miscarriage with my October baby. Now pregnant with a November baby, extremely early days, all good vibes welcome. Best of luck with all your pregnancies!


----------



## Lullabye

Calcifer said:


> Ladies I forgot to update you that I ended up having an early miscarriage with my October baby. Now pregnant with a November baby, extremely early days, all good vibes welcome. Best of luck with all your pregnancies!

I'm so sorry to hear this. I've got everything crossed for you and your little bean!


----------



## babifever

Calcifer I'm sorry for your loss and glad to hear the good news as well. Praying for a great healthy pregnancy for you!

I'm glad to see everyone is holding up.

Afm, anticipation is killing me, but I feel pretty confident that my doc was wrong and we will see a gummie bear with a heartbeat on Thursday. Wish me the best.


----------



## MEPride

Gah! Bit of a rant here. DH and I were planning to announce this weekend to my parents so I asked if they'd like to go out to dinner. I didn't think they'd decline but they did because they wanted to go out for my brother's birthday the following weekend. But we can't announce on his birthday! Of course this present a bigger problem because I was planning on going out with a couple coworkers on Saturday for a late st Patrick's day get together.... they will KNOW something is up if I don't drink so I was planning on telling them that night by wearing a st Patrick's day shirt that said 'Irish I could drink' and then have baby footprints on the belly. I really don't want to tell my coworkers before my parents. It's the first grandkid on both sides of our family so I feel like they should know first. Gosh darn it! They just had to decline dinner when that's really the only opportunity to get together with them! Bah! Now I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## Orglethorp

MEPride oh no! Maybe you could have them over for dinner then, if they're just not wanting to do the restaurant thing twice in two weekends?

This B-complex talk is interesting. I usually avoid taking supplemental B vitamins when I don't need them because I don't handle excess niacin/niacinimide well.


----------



## MEPride

I think I'm going to have to Orglethorp. But since I don't get home from work until 7-8pm it's difficult to do any cooking for 6 people. I may just have to order pizza or something, haha. I am determined to make this happen! I think DH and I will just surprise them on Friday night with a couple pies and their "grandparent starter kit" that we put together.


----------



## drjo718

MEPride- that's too bad that they declined! I agree with having them over to your house for pizza. If you try to surprise them you have to make sure they're home. That would be tricky with my parents. 

We told my MIL a couple weeks ago bc we went on vacation with her and we knew she'd know something was up when I refused the airport scanners, didn't drink, and didn't go on thrill rides at Disneyland. We put a sticker on Nora's shirt that said, "I'm going to be a big sister!" We caught her reaction on video and it was awesome. My parents are trickier. I knew they'd assume something was up if we asked them to go to dinner. I told my mom right away last time, and my step-dad out at dinner later. This time we invited them over on the 20th, when I'll be about 9 weeks. We used the excuse that my step-dad says he never gets enough time with Nora, so we found a day everyone was available and he could play with Nora all evening. We were going to get her a onesie announcing the baby, but he and my mom will be arriving at different times, so it will be too difficult to conceal or change the shirt, so we're going to use the sticker again. We're planning to tell extended family at Easter. Again with the sticker since she'll be wearing an Easter dress and it will be too difficult to change midday. I suppose we could get her a t-shirt to put over the dress instead of a onesie. Of course this is all pending a good ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry, Calcifer. I hope all goes well with this Nov baby :hugs:

Babi, GL for Thurs! I really hope you get good news!

Sorry, ME, that's a bummer! Can you visit them instead? Invite yourself over for the evening 

How's work going Orglethorp?

How's everyone else getting on?

AFM, I had my booking appt today (I'm 8w6d). Generally was quite boring with lots of forms to fill out, but the midwife recommended a private scan place to try before our 12w scan, so I'm booked in for a reassurance scan this Sat! We saw baby and heartbeat at 7w1d, but this will be 9w3d so I'm hoping it'll really help reassure me that all is going well. Fingers crossed everything still looks good at the u/s! I've been getting some period like twinges, which I know are normal, but they've been making me very nervous today.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck, *calcifer*. I hope this is your rainbow!

*MEpride* - So sorry to hear they declined. I hate when you have a time set to announce and then something goes wrong. Hopefully you'll be able to rearrange something soon.

*Babi* - Good luck on Thursday! Really hope you get to see/hear the heartbeat!

*Orglethorp* - Funny you should mention that because one of the symptoms of excessive Niacin is nausea, which contradicts the vitamin B complex. Idk. I'm coming off of Diclegis and have horrible withdraw symptoms from it (hard to sleep, nausea and lack of appetite) so I need something to help me cope until the withdraw symptoms ease off. I'm desperate so I think I will try it. It might work or it might not. We'll see.

*Drjo* - Good luck for your scan!

*Mrs.B* - Fx that baby is still doing well but I'm sure all is fine. Always nice to get reassured xx


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies do you mind if I join your group?

I have two other October babies and I believe my third will be born Oct 30 (scheduled c section likely) 

I am still great friends with my 2014 "Bumpkins" we have since relocated our group to Facebook and the friendships I have formed with those ladies is so special to me- I am looking forward to another great group like that! 

I go in for my first scan March 23 

Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## lindsayms05

MEpride - If you had them over for pizza, maybe you could have the pizza place make a pepperoni pizza with the word baby! written out with pepperoni or something! When we told my parents about our second baby (that we lost), we picked up italian take out and in the bag of dinners, we put a yellow baby bottle that said something like, "Plan now...you'll have 4 grandkids by Christmas," on it for them to find in the bag. 

As for us, we haven't told our families yet. Honestly, I am not in a big hurry and I'm not sure why. We need to tell them because my parents have a vacation scheduled for August that we might need to move but I'm hesitant to tell. It's hard for me to explain. It isn't fear of telling them because I'm afraid of losing another baby, it's more because I'm not ready for them to worry. My close friends that I have told all know about my loss, but they aren't weird about this pregnancy. I can see my parents and in-laws being weird. For example, I can picture them being overly concerned like always asking how I am in a scared way or being freaked out for every single doctor's appointment. I feel like them stressing out will stress me out even more. I'm sure that doesn't even really make sense. I never expected to feel this way about sharing the news.


----------



## MEPride

I totally understand lindsayms05. There is a apart of me that wants to keep the information private as long as possible. But my pants are getting snugger (too much cheese and chocolate, hahaha) so I don't think I can keep it a secret for too much longer. The other part of me is bursting to tell my mom as she has been on grandbaby bump watch for the past couple years and it would make her so happy.

I'm almost dreading telling the inlaws. I know they'll be happy but since I'm not terribly close to them... I don't know. It's easier, I suppose, to not say anything at all and then surprise them in 6 months with a "congrats! You're grandparents!".

I stepped on the scale last night and realized I've probably gained 6-8 pounds this first trimester. WHOOPS! WITHOUT morning sickness and a ravenous hunger I suppose I shouldn't be surprised. I'm a fairly lean person of 130 lb at 5'7" so 6-8 lb doesn't really show, but still! I was determined to not gain a ton of weight. It's all the cheese and chocolate! Gah!


----------



## lindsayms05

Haha...I wish I could keep it a secret for awhile longer too but my mom is definitely going to put two and two together soon. I see her almost everyday so I know that cat will be out of the bag soon. I'm sure it will be okay. We will tell them soon.

As far as weight gain, I have gained about 2 pounds according to my scale. It's really weird for me because I usually have zero appetite in the first half of my pregnancy. With my other two, at my 12 week appointment, I was down about 10 pounds. For some reason, I crave sweet stuff this pregnancy so I know I am indulging in too much sugar. I love speedy freezes right now lol. You are slim to start with so your weight gain thus far is okay. I'm a bit over weight so I'm always encouraged to gain less weight, hopefully sticking around 15 pounds. That was easy with my daughter because I was down 10 after first tri so we'll see how it goes with this one. LOL!


----------



## angelgirl86

I hope everyone is doing well! Haven't had a chance to check much past couple days. Today was my first OB appointment and they did a smear, transvag. ultrasound and basically just took a lot of information. We were so excited to see our baby for the first time eeek!!!! :cloud9: Baby measured perfectly to date and my due date stays Oct. 8th, just 2 days after my bday! Baby was really active so took a bit to get a good shot but I'm attaching a photo. Heartbeat was a healthy 160 bpm. 

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z474/angelgirl086/10w3d%20scan_zpsovp4qsqq.jpg


----------



## lindsayms05

Welcome to the group, Ashley! Congrats. :)

Angelgirl - So glad your appointment went well and you were able to see your lo! Great pic. It's always such a wonderful feeling to see the babe for the first time.


----------



## Meditteranean

MEPride and Lindsay, good luck with when you choose to announce. We haven't told anyone yet either. I'm in my 9th week so were waiting until at least 12 but I'd like to wait until we get the results from the nuchal scan. I've always told me parents right away but after my two losses I decided I would keep it a secret. 

Angel, that's a great pic! I have my idea of what you will have so I'm curious to see if I'm right :) Are you going to find out? 

I'm not sure if it was here that the hook effect was mentioned, I tried this out and I still had a very strong test line that appeared the instant the urine hit it. Maybe it varies from person to person. Mine was at 210,210 last week.


----------



## syncronisity

Hi everyone, I just found this thread. Due date for me is Oct 17. I went for a US yesterday, dated at 9w0d and saw kicking legs and a HR of 170. 

Has anyone here tried to predict gender using the Ramzi theory? I looked at it last night, and if I am doing it right, I am expecting a little princess. Would be super happy to hear from anyone who did it on a past pregnancy to see if it's right or not! (I know, I'm nuts--just so excited, I can't stop!)


----------



## Mrs B.

Welcome Ashley and syncro:)

Lovely pic, Angel!


----------



## drjo718

A relieving ultrasound for me today. Little heart beating away at 188 and no sign of the subchorionic hemorrhage! I was measuring right on, so my due date stays Oct 24. And my blood pressure was totally normal today, which is also a relief considering I've had some high ones since having PIH with Nora.


----------



## babifever

Nice pic angel girl !


----------



## Orglethorp

I've been eating a lot of apples lately, and that seems to be good for MS. It's enough to fill the stomach but doesn't sit heavy, and it has a lot of digestive enzymes that'll help break down anything in the stomach better, too. OH and I start work 30 minutes apart, but he works a longer day, so I wait in the staff lounge at my work for 2 hours after my shift ends. I usually pack something like an apple as an extra snack for that wait. Lately I've been eating to apple on my first break instead, and it helps me get to lunch break WAY better than my other first break snack options have.


----------



## KRobbo

UK ladies how long after your booking in appointment did you get your scan letter? I remember it coming really quickly last time. I am already 10+2 and my booking in appointment was last Monday. I'm wondering whether I should ring and chase it?


----------



## saraaa

KRobbo said:


> UK ladies how long after your booking in appointment did you get your scan letter? I remember it coming really quickly last time. I am already 10+2 and my booking in appointment was last Monday. I'm wondering whether I should ring and chase it?

Mine came within about 4 days, but with my son it took ages to come. Mines booked for the 30th of march


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome Ashley and syncronisity! :)

Congrats, drjo and angel! What a beautiful scan, angel! <3

I'm having a hard time with the weight gain too. I was really looking forward to watching my weight but no such luck. At my booking appointment (at 9 weeks) I was already 6 lbs up. I've been steadily gaining over a pound a week since finding out I was pregnant at just before 4 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## angelgirl86

Meditteranean said:


> MEPride and Lindsay, good luck with when you choose to announce. We haven't told anyone yet either. I'm in my 9th week so were waiting until at least 12 but I'd like to wait until we get the results from the nuchal scan. I've always told me parents right away but after my two losses I decided I would keep it a secret.
> 
> Angel, that's a great pic! I have my idea of what you will have so I'm curious to see if I'm right :) Are you going to find out?
> 
> I'm not sure if it was here that the hook effect was mentioned, I tried this out and I still had a very strong test line that appeared the instant the urine hit it. Maybe it varies from person to person. Mine was at 210,210 last week.

We will find out at a 20w scan, at least that was what I was told today. So far off! I wish there was a way to tell based on the 10w scan, I'm just so impatient lol. Care to share your guess though? 



drjo718 said:


> A relieving ultrasound for me today. Little heart beating away at 188 and no sign of the subchorionic hemorrhage! I was measuring right on, so my due date stays Oct 24. And my blood pressure was totally normal today, which is also a relief considering I've had some high ones since having PIH with Nora.

Aww congrats! So happy to hear everything is fine, must be a huge relief for you! :happydance:


----------



## tobemum

Hi ladies! Just wanting to join in please, had my first scan yesterday and have a due date of October 29th! Very excited but nervous still as I had a missed miscarriage and d&c only 8 weeks ago and conceived again straight away! I have been feeling pretty nauseous so that has been a good thing lol

How's is everyone feeling?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats and welcome tobemom! I'm doing ok, the MS seems to be passing now but fatigue is hitting me full force. Can barely keep my eyes open anymore :sleep:

I know it is kind of early but has anyone started thinking about gender yet?


----------



## AshleyLK

Thank you for all of the warm welcomes ladies!




lilmisscaviar said:


> Congrats and welcome tobemom! I'm doing ok, the MS seems to be passing now but fatigue is hitting me full force. Can barely keep my eyes open anymore :sleep:
> 
> I know it is kind of early but has anyone started thinking about gender yet?

I am getting the MaterniT21 test done at 11 weeks so I will find out the following week! I'm around 6-7 weeks now!


----------



## WrinklyMummy

AshleyLK said:


> Thank you for all of the warm welcomes ladies!
> 
> I am getting the MaterniT21 test done at 11 weeks so I will find out the following week! I'm around 6-7 weeks now!

Hi Ashley,

Can you tell me how much this test costs and if Medicare cover any of it, please?

Cheers,
WM


----------



## WrinklyMummy

lilmisscaviar said:


> Welcome Ashley and syncronisity! :)
> 
> Congrats, drjo and angel! What a beautiful scan, angel! <3
> 
> I'm having a hard time with the weight gain too. I was really looking forward to watching my weight but no such luck. At my booking appointment (at 9 weeks) I was already 6 lbs up. I've been steadily gaining over a pound a week since finding out I was pregnant at just before 4 weeks. :wacko:

Gosh, me too! This is my last one (#4) and I gained over 20kg with all my others, so was determined this time to be uber-healthy and be one of those lucky women who don't look pregnant from the back! No such luck, as I had food aversions to anything low-carb from weeks 6-8, and even now, all I want is fruit and carbs, so my poor teeth and waistline are suffering! :-(


----------



## WrinklyMummy

KRobbo said:


> UK ladies how long after your booking in appointment did you get your scan letter? I remember it coming really quickly last time. I am already 10+2 and my booking in appointment was last Monday. I'm wondering whether I should ring and chase it?

I had my booking-in appointment real early (last week, so 9w1d), but booked my 12 week nuchal translucency and 20 week anomaly scan in ages ago, as our bulk-billing radiology department books up 6 weeks in advance, and if I couldn't get in then I'd have to go private and pay around $200 per scan! So I've got my Down's blood test on Monday (10w4d), my 12wk scan at 11w5d and my 20wk at bang-on 20 weeks.


----------



## MrsReed2015

KRobbo said:


> UK ladies how long after your booking in appointment did you get your scan letter? I remember it coming really quickly last time. I am already 10+2 and my booking in appointment was last Monday. I'm wondering whether I should ring and chase it?

Mine came within a week, and is booked for next Wed...:happydance:
I'm sure it will arrive this week. They say they aim to see you between 10-14 weeks for the 12 week scan but each NHS trust is different.


----------



## Meditteranean

Angel, I'm not sure if you were hoping for a specific gender or not but I definitely think girl for you. I'm not an expert by any means though LOL. 

Ashley, what is the MaterniT21 test? Is that just for gender or for abnormalities tests or both?

Tobemom, welcome and congrats! 

WrinklyMummy, that's awesome that you have all your scans lined up! I had a difficult time booking my nuchal scan due to mine and my husband;s scheduling constraints so I booked 3 dates just in case and I will cancel the other two when I know more. Otherwise scans are pretty easy to get into here within a week or so. 

drjo, I'm so happy for you! 

I still have 8 LONG days before my next OB appt. She has an u/s machine in L&D ward so I can't wait until next week! I'm only 9+2 / 9+5 depending on u/s date or my O date and I feel like I've known for at least 3 months already! 

For those that have home dopplers, how often are you using them? I'm trying not to use mine all the time but it's so hard


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well my daughter had her surgery yesterday (adenoids out and tubes put in her ears) she did fantastic, but they had to monitor me afterwards in the recovery room 2 that we were all in, she was kicking and screaming, but she wanted me to hold her and only me. She was biting, scratching and slapping at DH. The doctors were so nice about it, they had an OB nurse in there as well, so once she got done kicking and screaming, they were able to use the doppler & ultrasound and so baby kicking away! They were warned that I was almost 11 weeks pregnant, so they didn't want my daughter to harm the baby, but they also didn't want my daughter to want me and not be able to hold her right after surgery.


----------



## MEPride

Glad to hear your daughters surgery went well KitteyKat, and that you got to see/hear the baby!!!

Welcome to all the newcomers! This is a pretty active thread with wonderful ladies. We're happy to have you!!!

AFM, planning to tell the family tonight. I feel irrationally nervous!!!!! I also booked my gender scan (level 2 ultrasound) for May 12th. I think I'll be right at 20 weeks then. SEEMS SO FAR AWAY!!! 

And finally, a question (TMI warning).... has anyone experienced cramping and posterior pelvic pain after having a large bowel movement? It's not bad and there's no spotting. I've been fairly 'stopped up' for the last 3 days today and finally felt the urge to go. Well I went... and since then I've been having mild cramp like discomfort and posterior pelvic achiness. I've had 3 episodes of these feelings since finding out i was pregnant and only now connected the possibility it may be related to having a bowel movement. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad to hear surgery went well, Kitteykat :) Always scary whenever you have to put your child through surgery. I had to put my 4 month old son through surgery for a birth defect he had and it was the scariest thing ever. Thankfully all went well and he will be 3 years old next month.

Good luck with telling everyone, MEpride! Let us know how it goes :) As to your other question I have never experienced that before. Mine is always in the front. If you were constipated, and sorry for the tmi ahead of time, it may be possible that your BM was so hard it may have bruised your tail bone on the way out. I have had that happen to me before. It didn't feel like cramping though... more just a soreness that took a while to go away. I'd mention it to your doctor at your next appointment just in case though.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

WrinklyMummy said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Ashley and syncronisity! :)
> 
> Congrats, drjo and angel! What a beautiful scan, angel! <3
> 
> I'm having a hard time with the weight gain too. I was really looking forward to watching my weight but no such luck. At my booking appointment (at 9 weeks) I was already 6 lbs up. I've been steadily gaining over a pound a week since finding out I was pregnant at just before 4 weeks. :wacko:
> 
> Gosh, me too! This is my last one (#4) and I gained over 20kg with all my others, so was determined this time to be uber-healthy and be one of those lucky women who don't look pregnant from the back! No such luck, as I had food aversions to anything low-carb from weeks 6-8, and even now, all I want is fruit and carbs, so my poor teeth and waistline are suffering! :-(Click to expand...

I feel you. It is going to be so hard to lose the baby weight after this pregnancy, I have a feeling, especially since I still haven't lost all the baby weight from my third. I'm finding it hard to eat healthy since I'm still suffering from occasional nausea :(



Meditteranean said:


> For those that have home dopplers, how often are you using them? I'm trying not to use mine all the time but it's so hard

I use mine once or twice a week, only until I find the heartbeat and get an accurate reading.


----------



## AshleyLK

WrinklyMummy said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of the warm welcomes ladies!
> 
> I am getting the MaterniT21 test done at 11 weeks so I will find out the following week! I'm around 6-7 weeks now!
> 
> Hi Ashley,
> 
> Can you tell me how much this test costs and if Medicare cover any of it, please?
> 
> Cheers,
> WMClick to expand...

I think if you are over 35, Medicare may cover it since you are considered a higher risk pregnancy- I have private health insurance though so I have no idea- I am not over 35 so I am opting for it though I am considered lower risk. From my understanding even if your insurance won't cover it, I heard the max you would pay out of pocket for it is $250- again this is just what I have read so I'm not completely sure on the accuracy of that.

The MaterniT21 test checks for chromosomal abnormalities which is why it's recommended for women over 35 but the side benefit is it also can determine the gender as early as 10-11 weeks!

I hope all are feeling well! 

AFM I'm getting a little nervous about getting morning sickness. We are leaving on vacation next week and we are driving to Nashvillle- about a seven hour drive- I would hate for it to start kicking in then. So far I feel fine but I'm only like 7 weeks yet


----------



## MEPride

Telling the folks went very well last night! Both were excited and already started calling each other grandma and grandpa. It was really cute! We also did FaceTime with my sister to tell her which, in a way, I was dreading. She doesn't like kids or the philosophy of marriage which is more than fine and accepted in our family. But she and I are traveling buddies and like to plan adventures (we just came back from Iceland in December) and I know she's disappointed we won't be able to take our yearly trip this year. I also feel for her as she lives 400 miles away so she will miss out on a lot where she lives.

Tonight I tell some coworkers. In about a week I tell my boss as he is currently on vacation. Didn't want to give him a heart attack before he goes on vacation, hahaha.

All is well! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm glad it went well! We're trying to figure out if there are any close friends or anything we still want to tell in person before we announce it on Facebook. We're also trying to think of cute announcement pictures we could do.


----------



## babifever

I forgot to update you guys yesterday, there was a heartbeat this time but it's 80 instead it should be 120-180 according to them; also they said the yolk sac and fetal pole decreased in size, which indicates miscarriage. Even though I am absolutely positive things were bigger on the screen than last Thursday!?? She also said it will be "a miracle" if there's any development or normal heartrate going forward. She offered me the pills to end the Pregnancy or d&c. I declined and scheduled another ultrasound for next Thursday. She said there's no possibility that I ovulated late or the dates are wrong either.

This morning I I made a request that my Dr. go ahead and refer me to the fetal Speacilist just as I would have been for my diabetes anyway. That way I can get a second opinion with an advanced ultrasound. I also would like to come in today and Monday to draw my hgc and progesterone levels. My Dr has not once mentioned it or tested her self! She based everything from hgc done by my primary on 02/20 & 02/22. I understand her "for certain" medical diagnosis and I understand they can not stop miscarriage.....BUT I'm not giving up until my baby does.

I'm wishing you ladies the very best and plan to keep stalking, but I rather not continue to talk about my limbo here. If you want you can continue to follow my journal thru my journal in my signature link. Love, peace and healthy babies !!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Awww, babifever...I am so sorry you are stuck in this weird place of not knowing. I think it's a great idea to get in with a specialist and go from there. I absolutely wish you the best of luck moving forward and completely understand unfollowing this thread. I'll leave a msg on your journal so I can follow along for updates!


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm a lime! My WTE app is saying baby is the size of a line today! How exciting! I have my first scan on Wed.. very very nervous/anxious due to previous experiences last year.

(.)(.) tenderness has subsided for the first time.. all normal so I've read. My nausea is still present in the eve, I gag even brushing my teeth!


----------



## Mrs B.

Thinking of you, Babi. Hope you get some answers at your next appointment!

Good luck Mrs R! I'm sure your scan will go beautifully :) Did they not allow you an early scan? Like you I'm getting nausea in the evening too. My (.)(.) tenderness keeps disappearing too. I keep prodding them to make sure they're still a little tender 

I had a private scan today and all is looking good. Measured me at 9w2d but another measurement said 9w5d so I'll stick with 9w3d for now! 150bpm heart rate :) will post a pic soon.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hi to all the newbies and I hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Mrs B. said:


> Thinking of you, Babi. Hope you get some answers at your next appointment!
> 
> Good luck Mrs R! I'm sure your scan will go beautifully :) Did they not allow you an early scan? Like you I'm getting nausea in the evening too. My (.)(.) tenderness keeps disappearing too. I keep prodding them to make sure they're still a little tender
> 
> I had a private scan today and all is looking good. Measured me at 9w2d but another measurement said 9w5d so I'll stick with 9w3d for now! 150bpm heart rate :) will post a pic soon.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hi to all the newbies and I hope everyone is doing ok!

We were offered an early scan but felt we'd like to wait. We went through so much last year hubby wanted us to be 'normal'. The wait has killed me but it's not too far away now. Roll on 4 days time! Glad your scan went well x


----------



## Mrs B.

I can understand that. We had the early scan and whilst it gave us hope that all was going in the right direction, I don't think it reduced the anxiety much! Enjoy your scan. Not too long to wait now :) xx


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm gagging at everything today and ready for an afternoon nap despite getting 10 hours in last night. Blegh.


----------



## Mrs B.

How's work going, Orglethorp? Your boss being ok with you?


----------



## Mrs B.

Here are two pics from my 9w3d scan today <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1700.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1697.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Orglethorp

Great pictures, Mrs B. Congratulations! I can't wait for my scan on the 29th :)

My boss situation is a little weird right now. My usual boss actually turned out to be very excited and supportive (which I didn't expect), but she's still mostly at the other location right now. The assistant manager who's doing her job while she's gone is normally quite sweet and understanding, and is definitely one of my top choices for managers to go to when I've got a problem, but I'm getting a weird vibe off him lately. He asked me on Wednesday when my next appointment was and then when we'd work together next, because he wanted to know what my doctor had to say. Um.... no. I've already told you all you need to know right now. Just want proof I'm seeing a doctor? I've got appointment cards in my wallet.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks :) Um, that's kinda weird! You needed to tell him you were pg but that doesn't mean he has a right to be privy to any further details about your pregnancy! Glad your normal manager took the news well.


----------



## Lullabye

I'm having issues with work, too. I made a post about in in the Pregnancy Club section, a thread called Venting About Work.

My MS had eased up a lot the past few days but hit me like a ton of bricks last night! I konked out at 9:30pm, slept until 9:00am, but still spent all day on the sofa being a lump.


----------



## Orglethorp

Well, guy nosey manager who wanted a report on my doctor's appointment ended up not being in today, and won't be tomorrow. Then I'm off Tues & Wed, so it'll be Thursday at the earliest before he gets to ask.


----------



## Mrs B.

Wow, Lullabye, that's awful! HR needs to step in and sort it out! Your managers are breaching policy by ignoring your docs note... disgusting behaviour! Don't take on the fight yourself, it's too stressful. Get back onto HR and tell them they need to explain the policy directly to your manager. GL Xx


----------



## angelgirl86

Meditteranean: I am actually hoping for a girl so I hope you are right! I actually only use my doppler once a week just to check in for a minute. I have gotten to the point that I can find the hb within seconds now. 

KitteyKat2010: Glad your daughters surgery went well. So exciting to see baby too!

babifever: I am so sorry you are dealing with this :hugs: Prayers they will have a definite answer for you soon. I don't blame you one bit for wanting a second opinion. 

MrsReed2015: Yay I'm a lime too! Good luck at your first scan! I was really nervous about mine too so I completely understand but I bet baby is perfect! 

Mrs B: Aww great scan pics! :happydance:

As for me I thought MS was tapering off but it comes and goes throughout the day. At least now I'm not sick ALL day like before though. So far I have no aversions to certain foods and can pretty much eat anything. 

We announced on FB this week as well and everyone is so so supportive and happy for us. We couldn't be more blessed :cloud9: We were originally going to wait until 12w but since everything looked perfect at the OB we decided we couldn't wait anymore.


----------



## Orglethorp

We just announced on facebook today. So many happy comments rolling in, I love it! My fellow female stock room worker commented, too, so I expect this means the entire back room will know tomorrow.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great scan pictures, Mrs. B! What a cute little bean. I know it is early but do you have an inkling about gender yet? I always seem to after my first scan... sometimes I'm right other times I'm wrong lol.

Glad to hear you all have been receiving good comments and support. I have yet to announce publicly on Facebook. The last time I did with my rainbow DD I had a lot of rude comments about having a "big family" so I'm kind of afraid to this time. Then again if I don't I will have quite a few people mad at me that I didn't tell them. I can't seem to win :shrug:

I'm having a private ultrasound done this Wednesday. I have to see the baby again before 20 weeks lol. I'm probably going to announce after that, as long as everything seems to still be going well.


----------



## AshleyLK

I'm sorry a few of you are having problems at work. I had to leave my job after my first baby due to her not willing to take a bottle but being a stay at home mom brings on it's own host of problems. Other judgmental stay at home moms, always worrying if you are "contributing" enough etc etc. right now I've bee feeling so tired and ill I consider keeping my kids alive All day a successful day bahaha!

Thursday we have our first scan but no announcements here- not until all of our blood work comes back will we start planning for the announcement!

Hope everyone has a good week and those dealing with morning sickness that it backs off!


----------



## flyingduster

Hi guys, long time no see! I've been a bit absent... Nothing to really report too, low on motivation. Tired, nauseous, though both are improving now. Just ticking along and I figured I'd stop in for a moment.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks, lilmisscaviar :) My initial gut feeling from getting the BFP was girl, but family history and the Chinese calendar etc all suggest it should be a boy! I think if you use Ramzi theory on my scan it's boy, but you're supposed to do that at 6 weeks, not 9. So now I have no idea! 

Good luck with your scans this week everyone! :)


----------



## saraaa

Lucky ladies having scans this week! Mines next Thursday, we'll announce on Facebook after that, I've just gotta find a creative way to involve my son in it. 
I found one thing on Pinterest but I think trying to get him to pose for 4 photos will be impossible :haha: 
If I ask him to say cheese he gives me this really fake smile lol. 
Sickness for me has been gone a couple weeks, I've just been feeling sort of travel sick every so often, bet this baby is another boy!


----------



## KRobbo

I almost daren't temp fate but I think I'm beginning to feel better! I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and my scan date finally came through for 3rd April. I'll be 12+6 and I have never had to wait this long! 

Sorry you ladies are finding work difficult, if I was still working there is no way I'd be able to have my third baby. My employers were not very understanding and took my previous pregnancies personally, they would have been ok if I hadn't gotten so sick or had gestational diabetes but were really unwilling to make the adjustments I needed. Fortunately for me as the HR Manager I was well aware of my rights, but that still didn't make work any less comfortable. It's one of the main reasons I chose to stay at home with my boys for a while, that and settling my eldest into school and looking after my youngest for can be sickly (I'm currently stuck under my poor ill boy on the sofa). Anyway I'm in the UK so if I can help anyone with employment advice I'd be happy to.


----------



## MEPride

Hi ladies, I am so sorry to hear of the work trouble you all seem to be having. It's amazing to me to see so much trouble in the workforce regarding pregnancy. In the US pregnancy is often treated as a 'disease'. I have to take Short Term Disability as part of my maternity leave. I'm not disabled.... I'm having a baby. It's all so backwards.... I wish I had advice for you all, but I'm afraid I don't. I wish you all luck, though.

AFM, most of my 'symptoms' from the first tri have gone away. My ravenous hunger seems to have subsided these last two weeks (thank goodness, I could not keep gaining weight like I had been. I'd be giving birth to a cow if I did!). But my symptoms seem to have been replaced with headaches that last for days. Tylenol does nothing for these headaches. I've had this current one for 48 hours now. Last time I was able to be a couch potatoe for a day and the headache resolved, but because of work I haven't been able to lay low, making this headache worse. Go figure my first real major pregnancy symptom I don't get until the very end of the first tri when I think I'm in the clear. Thankfully ice helps, but only temporarily.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

I'm 7 weeks, 2 days, today and just called in to set up my first appointment!
It's 3 weeks away on April 10th and I've become MORE nervous just since calling them. I really hate the doctors. 

The cool thing is we set up the appointment with the doctor that handled my miscarriage back in September. She called me up about half an hour after I'd called into the office and told me how excited she was for me and wanted to know how I was feeling so far.
I thought it was really nice of her!


----------



## verily

I've hit 11 weeks and my RE is weaning me off of progesterone suppositories. I'm pretty nervous about it, but I trust he knows exactly when to yank them. 

MS is still off and on. I had it especially bad for the past two days, which I'm sure is a side effect of cutting my progesterone dosage. 

I'm currently run down with either really bad allergies or a minor cold. I just got back from a trip abroad, so it wouldn't surprise me if I caught a cold from the long plane ride.


----------



## Meditteranean

Verily, congrats on hitting 11 weeks! I'm 10 myself and I put myself on progesterone so curious how your Dr is weening you off? I take one suppository daily since I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## drjo718

I told my mom about my pregnancy tonight. She's very happy for us and said she had some suspicions. We were going to tell my step-dad, too, but he ended up unable to make it to dinner bc his mom had some major health problems. We'll tell him next week. 

I was able to catch the heartbeat on my doppler earlier today. I can also hear the baby moving a ton. Still feeling nauseous and throwing up almost daily.


----------



## AshleyLK

Hey all! I guess I never told y'all about my back story it's sort of interesting. I've had two children naturally but was NTNP for the last year so I decided to talk to an RE. Well the RE did a total work up on me and told my AMH was extremely low (.3) which basically is premenopausal and shows signs of diminished ovarian reserve-shocking because I'm only 32 and I have a two year old and four year old already. -anyway fast forward we decided on IVF but my doctor wasn't hopeful...he put me on one of the strongest protocols....I created one follicle. Wow. sad. IVF cycle cancelled. Tried IVF a few months later...different protocol- 2 follicles-IVF cycle cancelled (this was Jan/feb of this year 2017) Doc basically said it was hopeless unless I used donor embryos. 

Soooo the next cycle I decided to take matters back into my hands and I purchased some ovulation stick. Caught my ovulation and timed our intercourse. Bam. Success the first cycle after two failed IVF cycles. These babies are wonderful little miracles. Even the finest doctor with the most invasive treatment couldn't help us. I must say I'm very happy to chatting with you ladies today!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Morning ladies!

First scan is tomorrow ( my 12 week but a tad early) and I'm very excited/anxious! Hoping all is well! My (.)(.) aren't as tender anymore and I feel fabulous, which I've read is because the placenta takes over about now? Once tomorrow is out of the way, I can stop letting my previous losses ruin this pregnancy for me.

Xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

My first midwife appointment is Thursday, I noticed on my appointment reminder that there will be a midwife "trainee" attending my appointment as well. So that will be exciting, I'm pretty sure this one will do a scan on me since she has a trainee with her, we find in about 4 weeks what we are having, and time is definitely flying now that it's becoming nice outside. 

Other than the appointment on Thursday, everything is going well here. I still am so hungry but than I get food and I'm "blah". I haven't thrown up at all yet so "cross fingers" that it probably won't happen. Glad things are going well for all you ladies, I'm excited that some of us are almost out of the first trimester already..where did that time go! :)


----------



## Orglethorp

Woke up this morning feeling pretty darn good, despite sleeping in past 9am without eating anything yet. Fingers crossed this means I'm exiting the MS woods. OH was using my belly as a pillow last night on the couch and said its making a LOT of noise up close. I wonder if some of that noise is the baby jumping around in there. I know at 10 weeks the baby very well could be kicking up a storm, and I just don't feel it yet because things aren't big enough

Edit- Never mind. Forgot my prenatal until lunch, took it as I was eating noodle soup, and brought it all up 5 minutes later. Probably should have let lunch settle before adding the vitamin.


----------



## lindsayms05

Hey all! Sorry for being MIA for a while. Work is so busy right now and I'm too tired to log on in the evening LOL!

I'm doing well. I've been out of my b complex vitamin for a few days because I am out and my appetite has completely disappeared...it's so weird! 

I have my 12 week appointment this afternoon. My surgeon has recommended my OB schedule biweekly cervix measurements from 12weeks-22weeks but I don't know if she will actually do that. The baby is in a really weird spot and he/she is hard to find on the doppler so she might end up having to do an ultrasound simply because the heartbeat is tough to find right now. We'll see! I'll be sure to update after my appointment.

I'm in a really weird place right now. This is the exact gestation, 12w1d, when we lost our baby in June. I've been trying to keep my mind off of it but I'm a little paranoid with having an appointment tonight but I'm sure all is well. 

We decided to go ahead and schedule our gender scan during out trip! We will be away Thurs, Fri and Saturday. We will be having our scan Saturday morning as our last trip activity before heading home. If all goes well, we will know the gender April 15th and then will share the news with our families that we are expecting and what the gender is at the same time on Easter which is the next day. I'm so excited! I'm trying to think of some cute ways of announcing since we will hopefully know the gender at that time too.


----------



## verily

Meditteranean said:


> Verily, congrats on hitting 11 weeks! I'm 10 myself and I put myself on progesterone so curious how your Dr is weening you off? I take one suppository daily since I found out I was pregnant.

I was taking 200mg suppositories and they're having me break them in half. I'm stopping them altogether on Weds night. That part has me nervous, but my progesterone has stayed steady so far on half pills at 25 ng/ml. 

AshleyLK: That happened with a friend of mine as well. I don't think she went as far as IVF, but she was doing IUI with no success and then BAM conceived spontaneously. 

I managed to conceive spontaneously while seeing my RE while we were still in the diagnostic phase. I suspect cutting out caffeine and exercising more on his advice along with the HSG test helped a ton.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck for your scan, Mrs. Reed! I also have a scan tomorrow (mine will be a little late though lol) so I'm hoping everything will look good for both of us :)

I know a lot of us are at that point where MS is starting to ease. My sickness has eased considerably compared to when I was around 7/8 weeks but it is still lingering, mostly at night. I'm still not able to take iron. For some reason when I do it makes my nightly sickness worse. My appetite has eased too. Been having lots of stretching pains and starting to see a little bump in the mornings when my bladder is full.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

First appointment is tomorrow, it's a longer appointment, so thankfully my mom is coming over to watch the kids. Right now, I'm battling a head cold, and I am almost at the point of losing my voice! Ugh I hate the changing seasons. 

The good news is, we received a new bed last Saturday, and I am sleeping a whole lot better, we moved from a queen to king and it's a huge difference! Especially when I have two puppies, DH, and my daughter in the bed with us...it's a lot of room for all of us! 

Will update after my appointment :) Good luck ladies who do have appointments/ultrasounds today! Hope everything goes well. <3


----------



## verily

I wish you luck, kitteykat2010! I've tossed around the idea of campaigning for a new bed, but will probably just have to settle for a mattress pad and a snoogle pillow. My bed used to be comfortable, but now I wake up in pain (shoulder or hip) if I sleep on my side. During my vacation last week, I slept almost through the night on the hotel's mattress, whereas I wake up every 1 1/2-2 hours at home.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Well I've had my scan and after all the nerves.. I saw my beautiful rainbow baby kicking and bouncing away! My dates have been changed and I am now 12 weeks with a DD of 04/10/2017.. I will post a pic when I get home. I am high as a kite with love..! Amazing... can't wait for my 4D scan now.. will have to book it before my 20 week scan as I can't wait that long to see him/her again! Announcing to everyone this weekend


----------



## saraaa

Congratulations MrsR! :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats Mrs. R! That's fantastic ! So exciting you are getting to tell everyone too!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Meet baby Reed... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0597.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Mrs R!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Mrs. Reed! What a beautiful scan!

I had my scan today as well. Baby looked good and was really active. The tech said she was 95% positive that we're having another boy :)
 



Attached Files:







baby#4 - Copy.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MissYogi

Beautiful scans ladies! 

I have my first ultrasound on Friday and I'm such a bundle of nerves! I just want to know if there's actually a little one in there!


----------



## drjo718

So much for thinking I was done bleeding. &#128559; I went 13 days without any bleeding, and today I'm having light reddish pink bleeding here at work. My ultrasound last week showed everything was fine, so I have no idea why this is happening.


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats to those who got scans, beautiful pics! I agree lilmisscaviar yours looks boyish but I don't really know what I'm talking about :haha: So happy to see more scans here!


----------



## saraaa

Lovely scans ladies!! 1 more week to go until mine :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

My appointment is today, I don't know if I'm getting a scan or not, for some reason I am really nervous! I was up most of the night, just thinking. 

I'm really glad I work today, to keep me busy :)


----------



## MEPride

Beautiful scans, ladies! I can't wait to see my LO again but I have to wait another 7 weeks, but only 2 weeks until I can hear the heart beat on the Doppler again. The heart beat will be enough to tie me over. There are so many times I think "am I really pregnant?". 

I am 13 weeks today! YAY!!!! Last week of the first trimester! Still not showing a bump yet but drinking so much water I am almost always bloated to an extent. My midwife says to drink enough water to make my urine clear. I drink about 4-5 water bottles before noon, another 3-4 before supper and another 2-3 glasses of water before bed and have NEVER seen clear urine. If I drink more water I will feel like an inflated water balloon.

Most symptoms have almost completely abated. Nipples are still sensitive and boobs are sensitive at the end of the day or after sleeping bra less. Other than that + water balloon feeling, I am good. 

I can't believe this trimester is almost over!!!!!!!!! The weeks feel like they simultaneously dragged and flew by! 


Good luck to the ladies with upcoming scans and appointments! I'm so jealous you'll see your beans soon!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Lovely scans ladies! 

Kittey, good luck with your appt today. Have you had a scan yet at all? What about you Saraaa? 

I can't wait until tomorrow when I se my OB again. I get to have another scan at the office. It'll be neat to see the difference from 7 week scan to now at 10 +3. It's been a long 3.5 weeks. After tomorrow I'll have 2 weeks and then I have my nuchal san. I am thankful for my Doppler for the long in between times.


----------



## Mrs B.

Great scan, lilmiss! Before I read your post, my initial thought was, wow, that's got to be a boy. No idea why! 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow MissYogi!

:hugs: DrJo. Some women get unexplained bleeding and have no problems. Having a good u/s last week suggests you might be one of them, but I can only imagine how worrying it is. Are you going back for another u/s?

I'm about a week behind you saraaa! Can't wait to get to that 12w scan. Hope everything goes well for yours next week. 

Hope you get a scan today Kittey!

Yay, ME Happy 13 weeks! 

Enjoy your scan tomorrow Med! The difference between 7w1d and 9w2d for our scans was huge. It looked like a fish in the first scan and looked vaguely baby like in the second! I'm torn on whether to get a Doppler or not! Can you hear the heartbeat already?


----------



## saraaa

Mediterranean - nope haven't had a scan yet! I love the first one, it's so exciting :) just not looking forward to the blood tests straight after, hopefully it won't be 6 attempts like the midwife took lol. 

MrsB - I have a sonoline b, I first heard the heart beat at 8 weeks exactly :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Miss Yogi - Good luck for your scan!

Dr. Jo - Hope the bleeding clears for you soon. Could it be possible if they didn't find anything on the scan that you have an irritable cervix? That is the cause of bleeding during pregnancy for a lot of women.

Kitteykat - I think it is normal to be nervous at any appointment, whether getting a scan or not. I'm always nervous the days I have an appointment just because I dread doctors of all forms lol. My regular appointment is tomorrow but it is just a checkup and to hear the heartbeat, etc.

MEPride - Congrats on making it to the last week of the first trimester! Amazing isn't it?

Mediterranean - Good luck for your scan!

Mrs. B - Lol I thought the same thing... then I saw the nub and thought it can't be any more obvious :haha:

Saraa - I hear you on the bloodwork. You'd think after four pregnancies I'd be used to it by now but nope. My crappy veins make me dread it every time. They had to jab me no less than 5 times during active labor trying to find a place to put my IV in my last pregnancy. Ugh! Anyways good luck for the scan you have coming up... that's always something exciting to look forward to :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Had my appointment today, it went fantastic and the midwife found the heartbeat right away. It was in the 150's. My due date did change only for 2 days...so it puts me at 11 weeks and 5 days today, meaning I would be due October 7th instead of the 5th not too bad, but doctor just wants to go with the further one just in case!


----------



## angelgirl86

KitteyKat2010: So glad to hear the great news! :happydance: You are due 1 day before me. Did you get any good scan pics?

Just found out today our anatomy scan is on May 25th. Seems so far away, I truly hope they do another scan between now and then but we'll definitely be finding out what we're having at the anatomy scan. I'll be 20w 4d on the date of the scan. 

Has anyone really started showing yet? I know it's pretty early. I haven't really started showing at all yet. Since this is my first I wonder when that usually begins.


----------



## Orglethorp

As of last Thursday, I hadn't even gained an ounce yet, so I don't think I'm showing. If I am, the weight has re-distributed, not added on  First scan coming up on Wednesday!


----------



## MissYogi

Scan is less than 24 hours away! I'm still super anxious and praying that it's not a blighted ovum or something like that. Super jealous of you ladies with your dopplers hearing the heartbeat already! As for showing, I know I couldn't be actually showing but my lower belly is sticking out way more than normal. I normally have a little bump at the bottom of my belly just of skin and flab but now it's pretty pronounced so I guess that's bloating, or maybe it's just mac and cheese.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

angelgirl: I didn't get a scan this time, since I got one earlier. 

I've only gained 2 lbs. The doctors only want me to gain around 15 to 20 pounds. This will be interesting :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks for your well wishes for tomorrow girls! 

Angel, I started showing with my first around 18 weeks but this varies person to person. 

So I have my second OB appt tomorrow. The first I was so nervous to make sure everything was ok, I didn't really ask many questions. What questions did you ladies ask or have for your OB's or midwives?


----------



## Mrs B.

I definitely look pregnant, but it's obviously not baby at 10 weeks. I don't even feel bloated most of the time... think my body has just decided to store all my extra flab on my tummy!


----------



## KRobbo

Angelgirl I've been showing for a few weeks, it's my third though and I'm already on the small side. I've actually lost 4lbs so far but definitely not in the uterus area. I'm having to consciously dress to conver my stomach on the school run. I'm 11+ 3.


----------



## drjo718

Glad to hear about all the good scans.

Afm, another episode of bleeding today. This is really getting frustrating. I had unexplained bleeding with nora, but not this far along. I found baby's heartbeat with the doppler right away this morning, so that's slightly comforting. I just wish the bleeding would stop. As for weight, according to my scale, I haven't gained anything yet. But, I throw up about half of what I eat so that's probably why. I also feel like it's getting harder to find clothes that don't show the belly. I can't button my pants anymore due to bloating. I also have a very short torso (only an inch of space between my last ribs and my hip bones) and carry really high, so it's my middle abdominal area that's sticking out. I manged to get thru lunch with my grandparents and cousin without them noticing I wasn't eating lunch meat, so I don't think they're onto anything.


----------



## lindsayms05

Love the scan pictures! I have a cervical length scan at 14 weeks and 16 weeks but my doctor said they would take a peak at the baby if there was time and should be able to tell me gender by the 16 week scan! I'm so excited and nervous to find out.

drjo...So sorry to hear about the bleeding! That is always scary to see. Hopefully they can figure out what is going on for your peace of mind. 

Right now I'm just ticking off the minutes of my lunch period waiting for the end of this school day so I can get my weekend started!


----------



## aliciazh

Soooo my coworker today warned me against eating too many Halo oranges because she said it can make my amniotic fluid acidic and cause skin issues for the baby -.-

I feel like this is false, and my google fu is failing. I have an appointment today so I think I may just ask. I have been eating the CRAP out of Halos.


----------



## Orglethorp

I've never heard of that, but I feel like if eating too many oranges was a bad thing for pregnant women, that'd be something our doctors would be mentioning.


----------



## Meditteranean

I just got back from my OB appt and things were great!!! She offered us the abnormalities testing that we could do now and tells the gender. It's about $550 so for now we'll do the Michael scan and bloods and if those results are borderline we can get the genetics testing paid by the government. We got to see baby and he/she was moving like crazy, kicking their legs and waving their arms. So amazing!!!! We got to see fingers even. Only two more weeks for my nuchal scan :) I'll try to post a pic


----------



## Meditteranean

Here's my in-office ultrasound at 10+3 / 10+6.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0818.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Nice scan, Mediterranean! Looking good for 10 weeks :)

Angel I'm definitely showing. I gain weight like crazy during pregnancy and it is becoming so obvious now that when I tell people they say "I figured you were but I didn't want to sound rude." Almost no one is surprised lol. Here was my bump pic at 13 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## angelgirl86

Meditteranean: Lovely scan! It's so amazing to see them moving about in there :happydance: Do you have a feeling what you're having yet?


----------



## angelgirl86

lilmisscaviar said:


> Nice scan, Mediterranean! Looking good for 10 weeks :)
> 
> Angel I'm definitely showing. I gain weight like crazy during pregnancy and it is becoming so obvious now that when I tell people they say "I figured you were but I didn't want to sound rude." Almost no one is surprised lol. Here was my bump pic at 13 weeks.

Wow and only 13 weeks! I doubt I'll have a bump even at 13 weeks at this point considering I haven't really gained anything yet. Honestly can't wait to start showing though!


----------



## Mrs B.

Lovely pic Med!!

Awesome bump lilmiss :) I'm looking forward to getting a proper bump :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks so much ladies! 

Lilmiss you have such a cute baby bump! You totally look pregnant not like you gained weight. I hate the in between stage where you looked like you packed on some pounds around your middle lol. I notice I can't fit in some of my jeans now but I've only gained 2 pounds.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for ages. Hope you're all doing well. I've lost my baby. All was going well, I was even getting a bump. At 8 weeks I had some slight bleeding. We had a scan but everything was fine and there was a heartbeat and all looked healthy. The baby died a few days later and I found out at 9 weeks. We were so devastated. It's even more upsetting this time as we had seen the baby and heartbeat. I had surgery last week. I'm getting better physically but still exhausted and upset. I want to start trying again sooner than my husband. I think it would be easier to deal with the due date if I'm pregnant in October but my husband wants to wait a while as it's really affected him this time. It's all still raw at the moment so we'll have that discussion in a few weeks. Wishing you all the best with your pregnancies. Take care.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry, Mrs D :hugs: Back in June we had an early miscarriage and had been due in Feb 2017... we found out about this pregnancy about 1 week before our due date and it really helped me. I had depression for about 3 months after the m/c so I was worried about reaching the due date. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Meditteranean

Oh Mrs.D I'm so sorry to hear the sad news. I can imagine how much more devastating it would be to lose the baby after you've had a scan and saw the heartbeat. Can I ask whether the heartrate had been in normal range or was it weak when you had your scan? That was my fear this pregnancy as well after suffering a mmc last time. Please take care of yourself and hopefully both you and your husband will try again soon when you are both ready. Sending a hug to you.


----------



## MEPride

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, MrsD. &#128546; I hope you recover quickly both physically and emotionally/psychologically. Please join us again when you are ready. A lot of us have been through what you're going through. There's always an understanding hug to be given on this board. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## saraaa

So sorry to hear that MrsD :( x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sorry to hear that, Mrs. D. I really hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## angelgirl86

MrsD I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: I really hope he comes around soon so you can try again, I can't imagine how awful it must be for both of you but I agree that a rainbow baby would help things immensely. Take some time and I truly wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## Meditteranean

:hugs:


----------



## MrsReed2015

Sorry to hear that MrsD:hugs:

I got my results back for my 12 week Down's syndrome etc testing.. and we are very low risk! So that was good news for us.

Hubby gave me a card today (UK Mother's Day) from our little bump. Which was very cute! 
We announced to everyone yesterday and got very good reactions! My MIL cried with happiness and my FIL keep saying "I'm going to be a grandad!" Perfect!


----------



## angelgirl86

MrsReed2015 said:


> Sorry to hear that MrsD:hugs:
> 
> I got my results back for my 12 week Down's syndrome etc testing.. and we are very low risk! So that was good news for us.
> 
> Hubby gave me a card today (UK Mother's Day) from our little bump. Which was very cute!
> We announced to everyone yesterday and got very good reactions! My MIL cried with happiness and my FIL keep saying "I'm going to be a grandad!" Perfect!

Yay for good news! :happydance: So glad the announcement went over so well too!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MrsReed2015 said:


> Sorry to hear that MrsD:hugs:
> 
> I got my results back for my 12 week Down's syndrome etc testing.. and we are very low risk! So that was good news for us.
> 
> Hubby gave me a card today (UK Mother's Day) from our little bump. Which was very cute!
> We announced to everyone yesterday and got very good reactions! My MIL cried with happiness and my FIL keep saying "I'm going to be a grandad!" Perfect!

Great news that baby is low risk for everything! I'm glad to hear that your announcement went well :)

Happy mother's day to you!


----------



## Meditteranean

You can add my date to the front page. My EDD is Oct 17/17


----------



## MrsD140810

No the heart rate was normal. Everything looked completely fine and healthy, which is why it was even more of a shock. My husband and my daughter were both ill with a virus the same weekend the baby died, so we don't know if it was linked to that. I guess we'll never know. It just seems so cruel that it happened after we got our hopes up that everything was ok. Thank you. Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy. 




Meditteranean said:


> Oh Mrs.D I'm so sorry to hear the sad news. I can imagine how much more devastating it would be to lose the baby after you've had a scan and saw the heartbeat. Can I ask whether the heartrate had been in normal range or was it weak when you had your scan? That was my fear this pregnancy as well after suffering a mmc last time. Please take care of yourself and hopefully both you and your husband will try again soon when you are both ready. Sending a hug to you.


----------



## drjo718

So sorry to hear of your loss, Mrs d. :hugs:

Afm, stopped bleeding Friday evening. Talked to the midwife today and she's ordering another ultrasound for me. So we'll try to do that on Tuesday or Wednesday. I can only catch baby's heartbeat occasionally on the doppler, but I can hear loads of movement (yes I know it's the baby, I'm am L&D nurse). So for now that's my only reassurance. I'm back on weight restrictions of 20lbs, so my coworkers may find out sooner than later since I can't move patients.


----------



## MEPride

I'm having a day of doubt today. Well, the last few days. I'm almost in the 2nd trimester so I know the loss of symptoms is normal but I'm still having doubts as to whether the baby is okay. I never really had a lot of symptoms to begin with (thankfully) but now that my breasts aren't all that sore anymore I feel like I have no way of KNOWING that things are progressing well. 

I have 2 weeks until my next prenatal appointment. It feels like forever away. Has anyone else ever felt that way? I have no reason to feel this way. I guess I've felt this way since we announced to family. It made the pregnancy so much more real and the possibility of something going wrong much scarier.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MEPride I'm with you on that. I kept holding off on announcing publicly because of the risk of miscarriage (I've had 4 losses in the past) and was afraid that I'd somehow jinx it if I announced. I finally did today but it was only because people were starting to guess and my DD's birthday is on the 5th of April. I'm typically a small framed girl so any amount of weight shows on me and I figured it won't be much longer until it is obvious. However, now I've been scrutinizing every little ache and pain, second guessing announcing and hoping against hope that all turns out for the best. I know that isn't helpful but I wanted to let you know that you're not the only one :hugs:

In reality the risk of loss at this point is very, very slim but it still doesn't help the feelings of dread.


----------



## saraaa

MEpride I feel the same, I know my baby is alive because I can hear it's heart and it moving around on the Doppler. But I don't feel pregnant at all... I laid in bed this morning and thought how "normal" I feel, my sickness had gone by like 7/8 weeks and so had the sore boobs, I'm a bit bloated but that's it lol. X 
3 days to go until the scan! :happydance:


----------



## saraaa

Oh and is anyone else suffering back pain? I've had this sciatica like pain since 8 weeks, my midwife said it's probably from everything getting ready and softening up and that I could self refer to physio. But this pain is awful, it shoots right down my right bum cheek especially in the evening when I walk around or when driving! Literally makes me stop in my place and take the weight off it &#128547;


----------



## Orglethorp

Backpain, yes. I expected mild lower back pain, similar to before/during my period, but what surprised me is I get random upper back pains too. I do have a pretty physical job, but the times I get this new upper back pain don't seem to have any pattern to them, and it's a different pain than a strain.


----------



## Mrs B.

I've been getting mild achey lower back pain on and off, but I did have a moment of sciatica pain this weekend. I've had sciatica before so I won't be surprised if it gets worse as the weeeks go on :/ Hits me most when walking too and I either start limping or have to stop and rest. Morning sickness has changed a little for me today too... was getting evening and night nausea but it now seems the nausea isn't quite as strong, but it's there all day and i keep feeling like I'm going to throw up (haven't so far). I think I'm probably around the peak HCG though, so I guess it's not unexpected. Just counting down the days until the 12 week scan!


----------



## verily

I had my 12 week screen today. Everything looked really, really good. NT scan was 1.2mm and there was a visible nasal bone (baby looks like it'll be getting my long nose). I got my blood drawn for the Panorama blood test, so now I have the long 7-10 day wait for those results, but seems like I might not have anything to worry about. 

My progesterone is the only thing worrying me, but my reproductive endocrinologist seemed to not be concerned. I have been off the suppositories since the 23rd and my latest bloodwork today came back at 20 ng/ml. I hope it will start climbing soon with the placenta kicking in full-time.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on a healthy scan, verily!Good luck with your Panorama testing.

I have backaches after doing too much during the day and at night, especially if I'm laying on my back. I had SPD in previous pregnancies and am so scared it is going to happen again this time. Last time it hurt to walk for about 2 weeks postpartum between the SPD and the fact that my DD almost broke my tailbone on the way out :wacko:


----------



## Meditteranean

Lilmiss, maybe it's baby brain (that's what I'm going with) but did you find out you're having a boy? I see the stork with blue on your signature!


----------



## Strawberrie

Hay ladies .. so I'm back on here after a while ... expecting #2 .. 

Due date is 25th October making me 10 weeks tomorrow I think .. 

Iv still not been seen by a midwife yet atall so I'm still feeling abit anxious .. not sure if this is normal procedure now or they are just very busy with appointments. I'll have my first appointment on Monday at 10+5 ... what do you ladies think ? How early did you have your first appointments? xx


----------



## MEPride

Welcome Strawberrie! It different for each provider and practice. My midwife starts seeing patients somewhere between 8-10 weeks but because of her schedule and mine, I ended up seeing her at 10+2 for the first visit.


----------



## Lullabye

I need some encouragement, ladies. I'm feeling really down about my weight. I've already put on a pound a week and I'm feeling and looking enormous. Like, maternity jeans and leggings are already a necessity and none of my bras fit at all. I think it's bothering me so much because I was already about 10 pounds overweight to begin with and I was really hoping not to go overboard this time. It's just that my MS and fatigue have been so bad that I've literally been sitting on the sofa eating bread for weeks.


----------



## MEPride

I get what you're feeling Lullabye. I didn't have ms but an insatiable hunger and craving for carbohydrates and cheese for the first 11 weeks. I gained almost 10 pounds. I did NOT like it at all. But around week 12 I noticed my appetite returning to normal and am no longer eating every bread product is sight. I haven't gained weight in the last 2 weeks.

There's hope yet. Once your symptoms start to subside it will be easier to control the weight gain. 

I like to think of it as nature. Logically and intellectually we know we should be eating veges and fruits... but instinctually we eat breads and carbs during the first trimester. It may be because that's all your stomach can tolerate or in my case that's all my body wanted. In either case, we have to trust our bodies to know what's best. It gets easier, and soon. Your body is doing what it's supposed to be doing and that is a beautiful thing. It will get easier. 

You are not alone!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Laying down after work and noticed my bump :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0420.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0421.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KRobbo

DH can no longer make my scan on Monday so we've booked a private reassurance scan for tomorrow. I don't mind going alone for scans but not the very first one, not until I know baby is in there safe. I'm really excited for tomorrow but I know I'll be a bag of nerves when it comes around!

Strawberrie I was 9w for my mw appointment.


----------



## drjo718

Everything looks good on my ultrasound, no reason found for the bleeding so I must just have a friable cervix. Baby was moving around like crazy. Heart rate 170. If the Ramzi theory holds true, this will be another girl.


----------



## Meditteranean

MrsReed yah for the bump! 

KRobbo, good luck on the private scan tomorrow! Is it a regular scan or 3D? 

Drjo, that's great news! I think the Ramzi theory is only effective very early on. Most don't get the chance to determine the Ramzi theory.


----------



## Orglethorp

Ooo, look at that baby bump! That's exciting! I haven't really noticed mine yet. 

First scan tomorrow!


----------



## Strawberrie

MEPride thanks that makes me feel a little better knowing it's all normal .. only a week to go I guess and I'm sure I'll feel a lot better once iv seen the midwife x

And all the best for tomorrow KRobbo ... I can't wait to be able to actually see what's going on in there .. just try and relax and enjoy it xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Meditteranean said:


> Lilmiss, maybe it's baby brain (that's what I'm going with) but did you find out you're having a boy? I see the stork with blue on your signature!

We had a scan done last week and the tech told us she was 95% sure we are having a boy. We also saw the bits and there was no doubt to me that it was a boy compared to the scan we had with my last DD at 13 weeks. Her nub was already almost non-existent by then. However I did warn DH we'll have a lot of explaining to do if we go to our 20 week scan and it changes :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome strawberrie and congrats! As others have said it depends upon the office you go to. My first appointment in my first pregnancy wasn't until I was 9 weeks, whereas with my last couple pregnancies (at a different office) they saw me at 6 weeks.

I feel you, Lullabye. I'm already in maternity pants too. My regular jeans are just too snug and I feel like I'm putting too much pressure on the baby. My bras no longer fit either. I too have been steadily gaining about a pound a week. I gained a lot in my past pregnancies though and dropped the weight by 3 months postpartum in my first two pregnancies. Last pregnancy though... I'm not sure why... I had a hard time losing the weight. I still had 25 lbs. to lose when I fell pregnant with this baby so now I'm worried that I'm going to be huge by the time I give birth.

Cute bump, Mrs. Reed! <3

Good luck with your scans, KRobbo and Orglethorp!

Glad to hear your scan went well, Drjo. So reassuring :)


----------



## verily

Same here, lilmisscaviar. I haven't gained any weight, but my stomach is just not having it when it comes to tight pants or underwear. Any pressure just makes me nauseous. I got by with the hairband trick until about 9 weeks and then broke down and bought maternity pants. So glad I did. These are soooo comfortable.


----------



## drjo718

Meditteranean- I've also had scans at 8 weeks and 6 weeks, and they all indicate girl by the Ramzi theory, which was true for my daughter. So I guess we'll see! I don't have a feeling either way with this one.


----------



## saraaa

Got my scan tomorrow :happydance: 
This is how I'm going to announce with my son standing next to it holding the scan photo! :) 
I gave up trying to write it in chalk lol, just wish my chalkboard was magnetic because the letters are sellotaped on at the mo :haha:

https://i64.tinypic.com/nwegp4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Orglethorp

Waiting to leave for my scan soon. Had to report in to work's absentee system since I'm technically still on the schedule today even though the managers know I won't be there and why. I'm a little annoyed because the reporting system doesn't have a reason option that applies, so I have to report this as if I'm sick. I'm not sick. The government website says time missed from work for pregnancy related appointments shouldn't be counted as sick. Managers didn't know what I should report, said they're get back to me, and never did. HR lady said "Well government policy and company policy don't always line up. The managers know the real reason, just report sick."


----------



## Orglethorp

Just got home from my dating ultrasound, and my EDD was actually confirmed exactly! I must have had my last period the weekend *of* New Year's, not the weekend after, as I estimated. With my cycles being 35 days, I was expecting to be set back a week. October 13th it is! 

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







17635093_10154171647331566_1985530159524664309_o.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KRobbo

Great scan for me today, my dates were perfect and confirmed at 10th October. 

I can't wait to tell my boys when DH finishes work tonight!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4715.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Orglethorp

What a great scan! My little bean is all curled up, so the legs aren't so distinct.


----------



## Meditteranean

Saara, such a cute announcement!

Oglethorp congrats on the great scan!!!! We're only 1-3 days away from each other. 

KRobbo, great scan for you as well!!!! Was that your nuchal scan? I love seeing all the pictures!


----------



## Meditteranean

KRobbo, I love how your u/s pic says "Miracle in Progress" so cute :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Lovely scans!! Got another week to wait for mine :)


----------



## saraaa

How much did you ladies drink before you scans? I've got a 1ltr bottle of water, that's enough right? Lol. 
I can't remember how much you're meant to drink!


----------



## KRobbo

Mediterranean- that is the name of the private company we went with. It's lovely though. My official NHS scan is Monday but DH can't come, as he's self employed paying for this reassurance scan was actually cheaper than him taking the day off.

I've had so many scans with my previous pregnancies and this is the best quality by far. We've just had all 13 scan pics out comparing the babies and I have two very excited boys. DS1 spoke to my bump and kissed it. This baby has a different look to my boys in their scan pics but it may just be that it's not fuzzy!

Saara- we have a plan for an announcement with DS1 being the teacher at the white board and DS2 as the student. The board will say 'Today's lesson: How to be a big brother. Final test: October 2017' I want to do it now but it's been a busy overwhelming day and I'm exhausted! 

Orglethorpe- lovely scan too. You can't beat that first scan x


----------



## KRobbo

Saraa- if you are passed 12 weeks a full bladder is less important. So that should be fine x


----------



## Orglethorp

My appointment letter said to drink 1 litre, but I've got a tiny tank to begin with, so I knew I wouldn't survive  I measured exactly half the required amount into an empty pop bottle, waited until we were in the parkinglot (55 minutes before my scan time), downed it, and then found a washroom as soon as I got int the doors so that only what I just drank would be in my bladder by scan time. I brought my usual sports-cap filter bottle to sip on in case they were busy and my time was delayed, because eventually I'd get thirsty anyway, but it wasn't necessary.


----------



## glovities

Is anyone else feeling depressed? I planned this pregnancy but now im feeling totally depressed and im not excited about the pregnancy anymore.


----------



## MEPride

Wonderful scans, ladies! Your LO's look great! I can't wait to see my LO again! It won't quite be a gummy bear the next time.


Last day in the first trimester! I can't believe it but I am looking forward to waking up tomorrow and saying out loud "I'm in the second trimester! We made it!"


----------



## angelgirl86

Such lovely scan photos ladies, so glad everything is looking great :happydance: 

MEPride: Congrats on being so close to 2nd tri already!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Saraa - Love the announcement! Clever way to do it. As to your question about how much water to drink before a scan, I usually drink a bottle of water about 1-2 hours before I go in and that is always enough. Sometimes it is too much and they are asking me to empty my full bladder halfway through lol.

Lovely scans, Oglethorp and KRobbo! I know it is still early but do either of you have a hunch as to what you're having yet?

Congrats on reaching that major milestone, MEPride. You will finally be able to join me on "the other side" ;)


----------



## saraaa

Thanks ladies! 

Lilmiss - with my sons 12 week scan I had to go release some because the sonographer said I was crushing him lol. 

It's now 3:30am here and for the first time in ages my son has woken up upset because he wants his toy, I said what toy do you want?? But he doesn't know :dohh: hopefully I can get back to sleep soon or it's gonna be a very long day lol


----------



## sherwood

Strawberrie said:


> I'll have my first appointment on Monday at 10+5 ... what do you ladies think ? How early did you have your first appointments? xx

I'm in a similar position as you  I'm 10w1d and called to make my midwife booking appointment when I was 5 weeks, but they can't fit me in until I'm 11 weeks! It's my first pregnancy, and the delay is making me worry about how late it'll be before I finally get a scan date as apparently it could be 14 weeks or later  too late for the nuchal fold test. :nope:

It makes everything feel less real!


----------



## Mrs B.

sherwood said:


> I'm in a similar position as you  I'm 10w1d and called to make my midwife booking appointment when I was 5 weeks, but they can't fit me in until I'm 11 weeks! It's my first pregnancy, and the delay is making me worry about how late it'll be before I finally get a scan date as apparently it could be 14 weeks or later  too late for the nuchal fold test. :nope:
> 
> It makes everything feel less real!

That's ridiculous! If you ring at 5 they should be able to get you in before 11! I rang at 7 and they couldn't get me in until 11 and they decided to create me an extra appointment instead, so I did see them at about 9 weeks. She didn't seem to have concerns with availability of upcoming scan appointments, so they should be able to get you in at the right time. They're normally pretty good at slotting in ultrasounds though, so if you want the nuchal fold test, they ought to get you one before 14 weeks.


----------



## CrazyBird

We had our scan, everything looked great, my due date has changed to 8th October.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2303.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CrazyBird

glovities said:


> Is anyone else feeling depressed? I planned this pregnancy but now im feeling totally depressed and im not excited about the pregnancy anymore.


I've been feeling quite depressed and this pregnancy was planned. I'm not sure if it's because I've been feeling so rough with fatigue and sickness since 6 weeks and I feel like I'm being a crap partner because I always feel sick and tired. Just hoping it gets easier from 14 weeks like last time. 
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Mrs B.

Lovely scan, Crazybird!

My anxiety is creeping back up today. Got another week until my 12 week scan and it's getting to me. Really want to know everything's ok, and really want to be able to tell family! Almost bought a Doppler, but I haven't yet because I know there's a risk we won't find the heartbeat (or mistake it for something else) and that's not going to make me feel any better.


----------



## MEPride

I understand how you feel MrsB. My anxiety has been creeping up these last 2 weeks because I feel so 'normal'. I've been so tempted to buy a Doppler but haven't because I know I'll just freak out more if I don't find the heartbeat. Like you, I only have 1 more week until my next appointment so I'll be able to hear the heartbeat then. Hopefully that'll give me enough reassurance to carry me over for another 4 weeks.



To the ladies who have been pregnant before. Is 14 weeks to early to feel fetal movement? I was lying on my back last night, very still and felt a very gentle, subtle poke. Almost like the tip of a finger gently tapping. It happened twice and that was it. But I feel like 14 weeks is way too early, especially for a first time successful pregnancy.


----------



## saraaa

Got my scan today! And have done my announcement, my phone battery is draining so fast from all the Facebook notifications :haha:

Couldn't measure the fold for downs because my uterus is now retroverted since my pregnancy with my son, they had a hard time getting a photo at all lol. 
Gotta go back to my midwife for a quad blood test to test for it in a few weeks!

My due date has changed to the 8th of October now, so I'm now 12+4! :) 

https://i66.tinypic.com/aota1e.jpg


----------



## saraaa

My scan as well, it doesn't look like my sons one, but my friend still thinks it's another boy :/

https://i66.tinypic.com/332xmxx.jpg


----------



## MrsReed2015

Love the announcement! Very cute! Your little lad looks very happy to become a big brother!


----------



## Orglethorp

lilmisscaviar said:


> Lovely scans, Oglethorp and KRobbo! I know it is still early but do either of you have a hunch as to what you're having yet?

OH and I think boy; everyone else in the family thinks girl :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

saraaa said:


> My scan as well, it doesn't look like my sons one, but my friend still thinks it's another boy :/
> 
> https://i66.tinypic.com/332xmxx.jpg

The announcement is so sweet! I love how your happy your DS looks. My kids kept crying when I tried using them in our announcement :rofl:

I can't really see anything that looks like a nub, although it could be hiding behind the leg. I'm going to guess girl for you xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MEPride said:


> To the ladies who have been pregnant before. Is 14 weeks to early to feel fetal movement? I was lying on my back last night, very still and felt a very gentle, subtle poke. Almost like the tip of a finger gently tapping. It happened twice and that was it. But I feel like 14 weeks is way too early, especially for a first time successful pregnancy.

Not at all! I've been feeling flutters from this baby since about 10 weeks. I have a posterior placenta this time. I felt flutters with my second at 13 weeks (also posterior placenta) but with my first and third, both anterior placentas and very lazy babies, I didn't feel movement until about 18 weeks.


----------



## drjo718

Lovely scans, ladies! 

Glov- I'm sorry to hear about you feeling depressed. Some may be normal due to hormonal changes and thinking about how your family will change, but if it continues more than 3 weeks and is causing an impact on you accomplishing everyday tasks, you should talk to your health care provider.

Sara- our sonographers no longer tell us to drink water before scans. They say technology is good enough now that they can usually see what they need without a full bladder.

Robo- love your announcement idea!

Afm, my dog died yesterday. It's sad but I'm honestly relieved. He had health problems and was declining, so it was time. We buried him today. 

We did manage to finally tell my step-dad about the new baby, and he's ridiculously excited. His mom just got moved from the hospital to a rehab center/nursing home. She's still weak and can't get out of bed. He agreed not to tell her about the baby, since his brother is best friends with my mom's brother and no one in the family can keep a secret. However, if she starts taking a turn for the worse, I agreed to tell her before Easter, which is when I'm planning to tell the rest of the family. 

I'm hoping things calm down a bit now. I'm starting to plan Nora's birthday party. Does anyone have suggestions for a 1-year-old Easter basket? We want to do something small for her.


----------



## angelgirl86

saraaa: What a lovely scan and announcement, your son looks so happy! Your scan photo looks more girly to me but I'm new to all that so who knows :haha:

drjo: So sorry to hear about your dog, glad he is at peace now at least :hugs: Glad to hear your step dad is so excited, it's so amazing when family gets so excited about a new addition, the way it should be! 

Nothing major to report here, MS comes and goes still but mostly stays away now. I still have a lot of food aversions though. I just can't wait to get to 2nd tri and all the joys it'll bring, especially when we get to see baby again. It helps to see all these lovely scans though :)


----------



## MEPride

lilmisscaviar said:


> MEPride said:
> 
> 
> To the ladies who have been pregnant before. Is 14 weeks to early to feel fetal movement? I was lying on my back last night, very still and felt a very gentle, subtle poke. Almost like the tip of a finger gently tapping. It happened twice and that was it. But I feel like 14 weeks is way too early, especially for a first time successful pregnancy.
> 
> Not at all! I've been feeling flutters from this baby since about 10 weeks. I have a posterior placenta this time. I felt flutters with my second at 13 weeks (also posterior placenta) but with my first and third, both anterior placentas and very lazy babies, I didn't feel movement until about 18 weeks.Click to expand...

I'm just not sure if what I'm feeling is actual fetal movement. I'm expecting an active lil bub as DH NEVER stops moving and fidgeting, lol. I've been joking for months that when I do feel it I won't stop feeling it until he/she is out of there! I am so antsy for these next 7 days to fly by as I feel like I could do with reassurance that everything is okay in there. I feel SO NORMAL that it's unerving. Then I remind myself that 1) I get headaches if I don't drink enough water (which is not normal for me), 2) my nipples are still sore, and 3) my poor lower GI system is all sorts of messed up between one extreme and the next.


----------



## SarahA

drjo718: I'm sorry about your dog, but I know how you feel. A week before my son was born, my dog started having horrible seizures. He was diagnosed with a brain tumor, and when we finally had him euthanized two months later (much longer than we should have let him go), I left the vet's office feeling like I was floating. I felt happy again, and at the same time, I felt guilty for being so relieved, but I really was. I had my first newborn and a dying dog, and it was a lot to handle. I felt like I missed my first two months with my kid because I was constantly cleaning up dog messes. Everything got better after my dog died (and even now I still feel bad for feeling that way).


----------



## Orglethorp

I've been feeling so crappy today. Things are supposed to start getting better around now, right? lol. Baby didn't get the memo. 12 weeks :D By developmental stages, that puts me in 2nd trimester. By dividing the weeks of pregnancy into 3 equal parts, still got a little while to go. Which do you ladies go by? 

Developmental Trimesters change at 12 & 27 weeks.
"3 equal trimesters" is 13+3 and 26+6 -or- 12+5 and 25+3 depending on whether count from LMP or ovulation.
And then there's the other camp that rounds off to 14 & 28


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well BnB says 14 weeks officially but all my books say 12 weeks so I go with the middle... 13 weeks lol. Plus I never seem to make it to my due date anyways. I think it'd be safe if you moved over to the second trimester now though. I did at 12 weeks ;)

Does anyone feel worse at night instead of the usual "morning" sickness? For some reason for me that past few days I've been feeling ok in the mornings and during the day but by dinner time I'm so nauseated I can barely eat. It lasts until I go to bed. Here I thought I was out of the woods for sickness... apparently it still wants to hang around a little longer :(


----------



## MEPride

I went by 14 weeks primarily just because if you count from LMP, you aren't even pregnant for the first two weeks. I decided to go by gestational age.


----------



## drjo718

Lilmiss- totally with you on the evening nausea. Mine starts to build in the afternoon, and if I don't eat it's even worse, but I almost always throw up in the evening after supper. I've actually lost a couple pounds so far bc of it. With Nora I always got sick around 5 or 6pm, but rarely threw up. I was nauseated with her from weeks 7-18. I'm hoping it doesn't last as long this time, but who knows. I've been puking since I hit 4 weeks with this one.


----------



## Mrs B.

Yeah, evening nausea over here too, although it seems to be letting up along with all my other symptoms. Bloating seems to have gone down too. My 12 week scan next week cannot come fast enough!


----------



## saraaa

I get random days of evening nausea too!
My proper sickness was between 6-9 weeks and it was always in the evening, luckily it went away but if I do get it it always peaks around 5pm just in time for me to not want anything for dinner :(


----------



## Meditteranean

I don't know if I should be jealous or thankful for no nausea over here. I've had a couple of days of blah where nothing food wise appealed to me but no nausea. 

I'm one week away from my nuchal scan! It can't come fast enough!


----------



## saraaa

I keep feeling like I'm feeling baby move, with my son I didn't feel a thing until after 20 weeks. 
I don't really know how a retroverted uterus affects things, but I'm 90% sure I'm feeling something lol. 
In my scan the sonographer said baby was trying to climb up my uterus so I don't know if it's that I'm feeling?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

2nd Trimester starts at 13 weeks around here. So I'm happy to say we are in our 2nd trimester, I love this trimester. 

I haven't had any nausea for a while, I've been feeling movements, and even DH got to feel so movements. I have a smaller body my belly is pretty much all baby...every pregnancy. It's funny when I lie down, my right side sticks out more than my left side, quite interesting. 

We are only 3 weeks until our gender ultrasound, this month is going to fly by, since we have a lot going on this month!


----------



## Orglethorp

You ladies getting gender scans soon- so exciting! 

I'm going to find out at the routine anatomy scan. The sonographer at my dating ultrasound said I'm supposed to ask my doctor to refer me for that scan to take place at 19 weeks, but I think I'll encourage my doctor to do it for 20 weeks. If she goes with 19 weeks (I become 19 weeks on May 5th) and they schedule me a few days early, we'll be in trouble. I'm out of province over a "long weekend" (of my own creation) until May 2nd for a wedding!


----------



## MEPride

Jealous of you ladies getting your gender scan soon! I won't get mine until the anatomy scan in 6 weeks. 

Pretty sure I've been feeling some fetal movement. Not much and only when I lie down on my back at night, but I'm pretty excited to be feeling it at 14 weeks. I didn't expect to feel it for a while yet just based on the premise I'm not sure what I should be feeling. I felt it again last night and it gave me the warm and fuzzies all over. &#128525;


So strangely enough, I've actually been losing weight these last 2 weeks. My appetite has returned to normal and I'm assuming a lot of the bloat is going away. Weird, I gain almost 10 pounds in the first trimester and I've lost 2-3 in the last 2 weeks. Anyone else experience that before?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I keep feeling a sort of thumping in my uterus which I'm pretty sure are flutters already. At my last scan the tech told me I have a posterior placenta and she said that I'll probably start feeling movement soon. I also get crampy on occasion and the only thing I can associate it with is that being my body's reaction to the baby's kicking spree.

My next doctor's appointment isn't until April 10th and to keep my sanity I don't own a bathroom scale ( :haha: ) so I'm not sure how much weight I've gained or lost. I don't feel like I've been gaining as much as in the first trimester because oddly enough I haven't been as hungry as I was. This entire week I've been having to force myself to eat for some reason so I won't be surprised if I haven't lost some weight at my next appointment. My anatomy scan will probably be after my appointment but I'm hoping to get it scheduled before we leave for our babymoon in mid May.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

With weight I've only gained 2 lbs, but with both pregnancies before I had a lot of water weight, I was very surprised that I had only gained 2 lbs. I guess I've been more active and busier with this pregnancy since I work with this one, and the other two I didn't. The doctor only wants to me to gain about 10-15 lbs with this pregnancy.


----------



## Orglethorp

Didn't realize until I was having a terrible morning talk with the toilet that I ate utter crap yesterday. Greasy bacon & hashbrowns breakfast, which is a treat in this house, _didn't_ have a propper lunch just snacked, and then OH's brothers invited us out for supper and I had a (really really tastey) greasy burger meal. I'm paying for it today. 

Anybody else's pets get all concerned when you're sick? My cats get in the way investigating. It's a wonder neither has been barfed on yet.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

We have a 12 week old puppy, she barks at my husband when I holler at him, sometimes I will holler at him to come and sit down and chit chat when I am in the bathtub relaxing. I also have a 13 year old dog, she has always watched me, she is my Anxiety therapy dog, so she feels whatever I feel. When I was having contractions with the 2nd baby, she stayed up and watched over me, they even allowed her in the hospital with me, so she walked the halls with me in labor. It's really bittersweet.


----------



## verily

I've got a velcro dog, but I can't tell if she senses anything different or not. She's always stuck to me like glue regardless. I also have an aloof dog and he can't be bothered to care (he's also 11 years old so he's getting more aloof as time goes by). 

Rant time: I've been taking the same calcium-magnesium-vitamin D pill for well over a year. It's a big bottle, so I was already working through it when I got pregnant. I ran out on Sat and went to the store to buy another bottle. Had a peek at the levels list again to decide if I might need more Vit D. That's when I noticed it has 20mg of horsetail herb (whole herb) in it. Cue freakout session. :cry: It's one of those herbs that they don't know about enough, so they just don't recommend it during pregnancy. The main risk is that it can affect absorption of B1. 

My husband has managed to talk enough sense to calm me down, i.e... 20mg is a tiny amount for that herb and it wasn't an extract. I was taking a vitamin with 100% B1 added, so it would counteract it. The warnings against it are similar to Category C drugs, as in we don't know of birth defects but use with caution. Some people take it in herbal teas on purpose. Etc...Etc... 

Still the pregnancy anxiety is super real and I'm alternating between freaking out and bummed out.


----------



## Orglethorp

Anybody else have any experiences with vision changes during pregnancy? 

I've always experienced floaters, light sensitivity, and a small degree of what I call "background" visual snow, but this morning I had a period of about an hour when the visual snow was suddenly visible over everything on one side of my vision, no matter if I closed one or both eyes, and no matter what I was looking at. It felt similar to having glare from the sun in my eyes, and I felt the need to block it with my hand, but it's not coming from something external so I couldn't. 

(When I say background visual snow, I mean I see -and always have seen- dancing static on plain surfaces, such as a wall, or in the absense of light. It's in the background, though, and doesn't interfere. Suddenly for an hour I had a large patch of this somewhat blocking out my vision. It was a blurry spot in my vision full of that dancing static.)

Wondering if this is a pregnancy thing or something else.


----------



## MEPride

Could be pregnancy related. Or could be an ocular migraine. Migraines usually happen on one half of the head only, but contrary to popular knowledge, migraines don't always come with pain. 

I used to get ocular migraines. They started as a black fuzzy speck in my peripheral vision. And as the migraines progressed the speck grew in size until my one eye was completely blind until the migraine started to go away.


----------



## lindsayms05

Orglethorp said:


> Anybody else have any experiences with vision changes during pregnancy?
> 
> I've always experienced floaters, light sensitivity, and a small degree of what I call "background" visual snow, but this morning I had a period of about an hour when the visual snow was suddenly visible over everything on one side of my vision, no matter if I closed one or both eyes, and no matter what I was looking at. It felt similar to having glare from the sun in my eyes, and I felt the need to block it with my hand, but it's not coming from something external so I couldn't.
> 
> (When I say background visual snow, I mean I see -and always have seen- dancing static on plain surfaces, such as a wall, or in the absense of light. It's in the background, though, and doesn't interfere. Suddenly for an hour I had a large patch of this somewhat blocking out my vision. It was a blurry spot in my vision full of that dancing static.)
> 
> Wondering if this is a pregnancy thing or something else.

It could be nothing major, but I would schedule an eye appointment just to be sure. Out of the blue, I went for my annual eye exam (because I was out of contacts! lol) and they found a tear in my retina that I had to have lasered. It is super rare to have a retinal tear or detached retina at such a relatively young age (33) but it happened. The main symptom can be floaters, although I never even noticed them and rarely notice them now. 

Chances are that it's not your retina but better safe than sorry! A tear can turn into a detachment which is bad bad news!


----------



## lindsayms05

As for me, I have my first cervical length ultrasound tomorrow. It is down via vaginal ultrasound so I'm not sure if I'll get to see the baby or not. I googled and it seems like a lot of ladies who go for cervical scans get a quick peek of their babies, depending on who is doing their scan. All the ladies that I had ultrasounds with with my daughter were all very nice so hopefully I'll get a nice one that feels like giving me a quick stomach ultrasound. Apparently at this stage, you can't see much of the baby when an ultrasound is done transvaginally.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

lindsayms05 said:


> Apparently at this stage, you can't see much of the baby when an ultrasound is done transvaginally.

Is this because the baby is too big for this type of ultrasound? Or just because it isn't the main objective to see the baby?


----------



## angelgirl86

Orglethorp: Not sure about the vision changes, doesn't seem like it would be pregnancy related but our bodies are changing so much it's hard to say. Ask a doctor? 

I am also jealous of those getting gender scans so early! We won't get ours until May 25th so still a ways off. Super excited though! 

How is everyone doing? MS easing off for most of us now? For me it's much less often than it used to be. 

I'm officially finally 13 weeks :happydance: Not sure whether or not to count it as 2nd tri yet though? My phone apps already do though.


----------



## Mrs B.

Orglethorp, with all the pregnancy changes it could well be related but I'd get checked out just in case.

Angel, nausea seems to be easing for me too, or at least it's not as strong when it is there. I'd love to know whether 2nd tri actually starts at 13 weeks or 14 weeks, because all the advice seems to differ! Either way, I've got a bit longer to go 

I'm counting down the hours until my scan... only 57.5 hours to go!


----------



## MissYogi

My nausea has also been a bit less in the last few days, but it makes me super nervous because I think it's a bit early for that. Hopefully all is still well at our next ultrasound in two weeks!


----------



## saraaa

lindsayms05 said:


> As for me, I have my first cervical length ultrasound tomorrow. It is down via vaginal ultrasound so I'm not sure if I'll get to see the baby or not. I googled and it seems like a lot of ladies who go for cervical scans get a quick peek of their babies, depending on who is doing their scan. All the ladies that I had ultrasounds with with my daughter were all very nice so hopefully I'll get a nice one that feels like giving me a quick stomach ultrasound. Apparently at this stage, you can't see much of the baby when an ultrasound is done transvaginally.

They had to do mine transvaginally for my scan because of my uterus they couldn't see what they wanted to abdominally, you could still see the whole baby doing what it was doing just from another angle :)


----------



## Amandasb84

That's me made it to 12 weeks :) got our fist scan on Friday which seems like forever away 

MS seems to be slowly going away but headaches seems to be taken its place

hope all is well


----------



## lindsayms05

Saraaa....how far along were you when you had your scan? I'm 14w1d today. I hope I get to the see the baby! From what I read online, but this stage the uterus has moved up and you will only be able to see whatever part of the baby is pointed down...like the top of the head or the feet. My appointment is in 7 hours so we will see soon! The main reason is to make sure my cervix is staying stable, but I'd love to get a cute pic too. :)


----------



## KRobbo

I had my NHS scan yesterday, lovely to see baby and I think you can tell it's grown in less than a week. I wasn't going to get pics but the technician was lovely and gave me some for free.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4747.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MEPride

Wooo, boy!! Was baby dancing away yesterday! Up until yesterday I had to concentrate to feel it but yesterday he/she was dancing away like CRAZY. And I think he wore himself out because I haven't felt him today. Hahaha. It felt like tap dancing fingers off/on for 2 hours.


----------



## Mrs B.

Great scan, KR!

Woohoo ME! That's so fab! Can't wait until I can feel some movements :)

Good luck with your scan, Lindsay!

Yay, Amanda. I'll be joining you at 12 weeks tomorrow :) 

Only 37.5 hours until my scan now


----------



## Meditteranean

I reached the 12 week mark!!!! Feels like it's been 6 months already!!! :). Nuchal scan is 4 days away. Can't wait!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay, Med! Totally agree... it feels like ages since I got my BFP. Hoping (assuming all goes well with my next scan) the second trimester can be a bit less worrisome and perhaps go by a little quicker!


----------



## lindsayms05

I think it's safe to assume we know the gender....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5234.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## drjo718

No denying that, Lindsay! &#128514;


----------



## lindsayms05

LOL, right?? She was like oh we'll take a p all but you are kind of early. Then we get that potty shot haha. She told me not to go buy blue quite yet and that they would check again in two weeks at my next cervical scan. I have a hard time believing that could possibly be a girl!!


----------



## MEPride

That's a hard one to miss!!!! I can't imagine THAT going away within a couple weeks!!! Congrats on the probable boy!!!!!!


----------



## angelgirl86

How exciting Meditteranean :happydance: We are all just inching closer to 2nd tri every day. 

lindsay: That is definitely boy I would assume, congrats! 

I went and got blood taken today for routine testing, etc. I hate giving blood but it was so easy, she got it first stick and it took all of 3 minutes. Next appointment isn't until the 17th. I keep hoping we'll get to see baby again between now and the 20w scan but I doubt it. All of you getting gender scans so early are truly lucky!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Med - Good luck at your scan!

Lindsay - I had to laugh when I read your post because when I had a private scan done at 13 1/2 weeks the tech told me she knew what it was even before she turned to a potty shot so I knew right then and there it was a boy. I really hope it doesn't change by 20 weeks because we've already told family lol. I told DH that we'll have a LOT of explaining to do if it shrinks suddenly by 20 weeks :haha:

Anyways congrats on team blue!

Angel - I hear ya on the bloodwork. Even though this is my fourth baby I'm STILL not used to it. I have finicky veins and they don't always like to cooperate so sometimes it takes up to 5 stabs before they find it. I wouldn't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks either had I not went to the private place. I think it is standard unless you have a high risk pregnancy or are of "advanced maternal age".


----------



## MrsReed2015

Woken up very excited as I've reached the 2nd tri!! Woohoo!:happydance:

Love the scan photo, interesting to see if it truly is a boy!

X


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Lindsay: that is definitely a boy :) I wouldn't think anything different. That's a hard one to miss! Congrats on being team :blue:

Things are going good. I noticed my boobs really started hurting yesterday, and I woke up this morning and had a leak spot on my DH's shirt (oops!). I don't remember my boobs leaking this early in pregnancy, the last two times! But I guess they definitely know what to do now! :)


----------



## aliciazh

Soooooo I've been off the forum for a couple of weeks. We saw movement at the last ultrasound (9 weeks). It was so cool to see the little arm nubs moving around. I have a very squirmy baby. 

New symptom: rhinitis. I am SO congested. I found that eukalyptus essential oil in a diffuser is the only relief for this. I hope it doesn't last my whole pregnancy...


----------



## lindsayms05

Thank you everyone! I was so sure it was a girl so I think team blue is still sinking in but I am excited! My cervix measured 3.31 which I think is good at this stage so definitely grateful to hear that !


----------



## Mrs B.

Omg, we made it through the 12 week scan and baby is doing well! Ahh, what a relief!! :cloud9: The sonographer was so lovely but he wouldn't tell me his incline on the baby's gender, so I'm still clueless! Haha. Hope everyone's doing well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1809.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amandasb84

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow at 11am starting to feel really nervous now hope everything is ok with baby

if all is well going to tell daughter in afternoon and then do a fb announcement


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck, Amanda :)


----------



## Amandasb84

Mrs B. said:


> Good luck, Amanda :)

Thanks Mrs B the nerves have truly kicked in, feel so much more nervous this time round for some reason not sure why


----------



## verily

I got the results back from my NIPT test (Panorama). Less than 1 in 10,000 chance of Trisomy 13, 18, or 21. To say I'm totally relieved is an understatement!

I also found out that I'm having a girl!!! I have a step-son already, so we're going to have a set. :happydance:

Good luck with your scan, Amanda!


----------



## Mrs B.

Fab news, Verily!!


----------



## saraaa

Has anyone got any name short lists? 
Mine are Ivy or Robyn for a girl and Oliver or Parker for a boy. 
My other half keeps pushing for Rupert lol &#128584; Not happening.


----------



## Orglethorp

OH and I decided to use family names, so:

William Jacob Peter (his grandfather, my grandfather, his name)
or
Dorothy May Nancy (my grandmother, traditional middle name in my family, his mother)


----------



## Orglethorp

Having more issues with work and MS-related absenses. 

Canadian Walmarts (where I work) have been using an outside company to handle all missed-shift calls since mid February. Mid February is, of course, when I started experiencing MS. I had _never_ called in sick before, but the system is new, so it doesn't know that. 

My manager and her original temporary cover while she was borrowed by another store found out about my pregnancy far earlier than I wanted because of this new system flagging my *2* non-consecutive missed shifts by 7 weeks. 

2 weeks ago they put yet another different manager temporarily in charge of my department, as original manager is still borrowed. Apparently neither she nor the first temporary cover (who is around and does still talk to _me_ about all this) decided to tell new temp about my situation. He had no idea. Which means when I missed 3 more shifts since 7 weeks, and the stupid new system called it an "intermittent absense pattern," he called me into the office for a chat. That was yesterday. When I told him I'm pregnant he said it was fine, don't worry about it, he'd report back to the system. 

Then I get home today, turn my phone back on, and find a voicemail from 11am (don't they know I work 7-3? They ask next shift every time!) from the absense reporting people. The message says my file has been forwarded to them for investigation and that I have to call them back. FOR WHAT?! The managers know and said it's fine. Do they want me to send a copy of my ultrasound printout? 

I'm not calling back. Hopefully it's just a case of slow communication between managers & system. I _will_ be reporting all of this to my doctor when I see her next on Wednesday.


----------



## angelgirl86

verily: Awesome news and congrats on the little girl!

Amanda: Good luck tomorrow! 

saraaa: Hubby's family always names first born sons James so if it's a boy it'll be James Randall (middle name after my father). If it's a girl it'll most likely be Jessica Autumn. Little over 6 weeks till we find out.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Alicia - I'm sorry that you have rhinitis. I'm dealing with something similar but mine is mostly in my chest and is causing a dry cough. Very annoying. I really hope we both feel better soon xx

Congrats on a positive scan, Mrs. B!

Good luck, Amanda!

Congrats on a baby girl and positive results, Verily!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

We have Connor James (James was the name my parents were going to name me if I was a boy!) or Emma Ann (DH loves the name Emma, because he has the hots for Emma Watson) and Ann is my grandmothers first name who passed away when I was pregnant with Sophia. 

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks until we find out the gender, pretty excited!


----------



## verily

Orglethorp: That sounds like a total pain and a half, but I think if your manager/temp manager knows and you can produce a doctor's note upon request, you should be in good shape. Automated systems are impersonal, but they make sense from an HR perspective for managing hundreds of thousands of employees as long as they also employ humans behind them to make sense of the data and do the actual enforcement of attendance policies. 

saraaa - Margaret tops my list, and DH isn't 100% sold on it just yet. It's his grandmother's name and very similar to my grandmother's name. We've also tossed around the idea of Gemma/Jemma and Clara, which we think are pretty.


----------



## PSamuel

Hi Ladies,

Sooooo wonderful to see all the great scans and gender reveals! How exciting!

Long absence here because I was traveling for work after which we moved from the States to Toronto, Canada. We are yet to move into the apmt that we found, so still a ways to go until we settle in.

My last appointment was in the States when I was 11w3d. Lil bub was active and had a strong heartbeat. I'm 13w6d today and I am super anxious to find out to bub is doing especially after the move et al. 

We just got the private insurance card yesterday, so yet to figure out a doc to go to to get a check up. I haven't informed folks at work, so I can't ask anyone for suggestions/referrals. I'm hoping going to a walk in clinic will help as a starting point. Anyone from Canada who can guide me in this aspect? The anxiety is high especially considering that I didn't have major MS to start with. The pulling and stretching feeling in my lower abdomen has also eased up this week - is this normal? 

Anyway - we had two great scans so far - 7w3d (transvaginally) and 10w5d (abdomen scan). Bub was super active in the 2nd scan. The technician let me record both sessions and also gave me pics. Those are keeping me going! :) Will post pics when I get a chance to. 

I have a gut feeling I may have a boy. Any scan seems a distant possibility at this time though... :(

Sending lots of good vibes to all you lovely ladies! :)


----------



## angelgirl86

PSamuel: Hope you are able to finish your move and settle in soon! I bet everything is fine with baby especially since you saw a healthy baby at your last scan. I know the feeling of wanting to see baby again though, hopefully you'll get to see yours soon so it will put your mind at ease. 

So I may actually be getting the start of a bump, maybe? I know I am no longer bloated so this could be the start :happydance:

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z474/angelgirl086/13w205d20bump_zpsacuksg1v.jpg


----------



## MEPride

Super excited to hear about everyone's updates!!! Orglethorp, that's a frustrating situation to be in and I'm sorry you're dealing with this!! The way the world treats pregnancy and pregnant women is just plain wrong sometimes.

I had a prenatal appointment this morning. The lil bub made the midwife jump because he (I don't know for sure, but I'm convinced of it) was thrashing around so much. Now that I'm feeling him move he doesn't STOP moving. It's unbelievable. Heart rate was 158, so if you believe the tale, it should be a girl. We find out in 5 weeks!! I've gained 1 pound in the last 4 weeks. The midwife told me to eat more. &#128518; I feel like I'm eating constantly as is!

I started going to a prenatal yoga class today. It was great. Small group of women, all in various stages of their pregnancies. But a great class.

As for names.... if it's a boy the top name so far is Wyatt Lee. If it's a girl.... I dunno. DH wants to call her Emily but I'm not sold on the name. I feel like there are a ton of Emily's. I like Evelyn, Annabelle, Lani.... we will have a hard time coming to an agreement if it's a girl.


----------



## Meditteranean

Hey ladies, glad to hear you are doing well! 

Angel, cute bump! 

Psamuel, I'm in Canada. Going to a walk-in clinic you should be able to get a referral though the dr there. 

Amanda, how did your scan go? 

I go for my nuchal scan tomorrow! I'm nervous but very excited! I saw baby two weeks ago at the drs office and will have another office scan (by choice) in another week and a half so I'm getting to see baby lots. I love that my OB does an u/s at each appointment for my piece of mind :)


----------



## MrsReed2015

Cute bump Angel!

I've popped today! Both myself and hubby have noticed! So much movement in there as well. 

My bump is looking lovely now and I feel my bloat has gone. I was big before with my son, I think I'll be big again!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0442.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I turned 14 weeks today, I finally felt the baby move with my hand and even my daughter felt a little kick on the outside. I have a big bump...I think I've popped out quite a bit.
 



Attached Files:







April 8th, 2017 (14 Weeks).jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## verily

Look at you guys with your awesome bumps! 

I think my B belly is starting to turn into a D belly, but probably won't look like an actual bump till 20+ weeks.


----------



## Meditteranean

Here's pics from my scan today. It was very quick!! I was out in 15 minutes so a little disappointing but my OB gives me a scan every visit so only 10 more days and I'll see babes again
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0847.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## saraaa

Mediterranean - Lovely scan pics! :) 

I feel like I'm getting a bump but then it comes and goes lol, I don't know how my uterus will affect things this time though, I'm hoping it will have corrected itself when I go for my gender scan in 1 week 6 days :) :happydance: 

2nd trimester today! Still haven't accepted that I'm actually pregnant lol &#128584;


----------



## MEPride

Great scan Meditteranean!

I'm jealous of your bump KitteyKat! 

I still look like I've eaten too much mac and cheese but no bump for me! I'm in this weird limbo where my pants are uncomfortable by the end of the day but I'm not quite big enough to really fit into maternity pants without having to pull them up frequently, lol!


----------



## Amandasb84

Well had my 12 week scan on Friday, all perfect baby was very active, turns out we couple days further on so my due date is now 14th Oct

trying to work out how to attach my scan pic???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3973.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs B.

Amanda, I think we started off with the same due date (16th), and after moving around a few times, my 12 week scan settled on the 14th as my official due date too :) 

Lovely scan pics everyone! 

Orglethorp, how you getting on with work? I hope they've stopped pestering you! 

I've got a bit of a bump but I don't think I've 'popped' yet... I think stuff has just been squished upwards and I look like I've got one hell of a beer belly!! Looking forward to having the bump round out a little bit. Anyone here started feeling anything yet... I can't wait, need the reassurance!


----------



## Amandasb84

Mrs B cant believe we are back to being the same due date :)

We told our daughter on Friday after the scan and as you can see from the picture she was over the moon
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, what a fab picture!!


----------



## Amandasb84

Mrs B. said:


> Aww, what a fab picture!!

She was truly over the moon when we told her, and every morning since she has gotten up and lifted my top to "check on the baby" and give my belly a little kiss so is so sweet hope it lasts


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, that's so cute! It's good she's excited... might help when baby's here and waking her up all through the night


----------



## angelgirl86

Amanda: Your daughter looks so happy, so sweet. Lovely scan pic as well :) 

Mrs B: Not feeling movement here yet, heard for first time moms it can be anywhere from 15-20 weeks, I'm hoping closer to 15 as I need the reassurance as well. 

How is everyone doing? I'm honestly just excited to "officially" be in 2nd tri now :happydance: We have an appointment next Mon. Hubby thought we'd see baby at every appointment but I don't think my OB does that even though it would be nice.


----------



## angelgirl86

Meditteranean said:


> Here's pics from my scan today. It was very quick!! I was out in 15 minutes so a little disappointing but my OB gives me a scan every visit so only 10 more days and I'll see babes again

Lovely scan pics! Jealous that you get to see baby so often!


----------



## KRobbo

MrsB I felt baby for the first time on Friday night but this is my third baby and the first time I have a posterior placenta (we think - they told me at the 12 week scan but they don't really tell you that early usually) i am certainly not feeling much or often but once more since Friday.

Amanda my boys are so excited to, ds2 is only 2 and is convinced he has a baby in his tummy too, he even spent over 5 minutes 'listening' to it on the Doppler. Ds1 has to now talk to both of our babies every day.

Angelgirl - second tri for me tomorrow and I'll join you on the excitement train! I'm feeling almost human again!

My bloodtests came back and as expected there are antibodies in my blood. I'm not worried as this is my third time but means I'm high risk again and baby is at risk of becoming anemic in the womb or afterwards. My boys are perfect and the risk is very low. Anyway this time round they want to test DH, I'm hopeful if they discover that his blood is not the reason I have the antibodies then they will discharge me as the baby will be at no risk at all. Weird they never tested before, but I'm kind of sadistically pleased that he's going to suffer a little pain! I've been joking that I hope he gets a trainee!


----------



## MEPride

Angelgirl, I think it's just different for everyone. This is my first pregnancy and I've been feeling movement and licks (not consistently) since the end of my 13th week! But being a physiotherapist I am also very in tune with human anatomy and my own body and can detect subtle differences and what's normal. So maybe that has something to do with it??


----------



## Mrs B.

Oo, I hope I'm not far off feeling movement then, ME! But I'll take 15 weeks if not


----------



## Orglethorp

Mrs B. said:


> Orglethorp, how you getting on with work? I hope they've stopped pestering you!

My managers haven't pestered me since, but the 3rd party reporting system people phoned me again today. I told the woman who has my case file about the revolving door of assistant managers in charge of my department, and how they don't communicate with one another, so the one who reported my file (and then spoke to me and said he'd deal with it on the 5th, the day before they called me the first time) didn't know I'm pregnant until he asked what was up that day. He's been covering my department for 3 weeks, and the 2 people before him knew. When I told him, he said non-issue, I'll take care of it, don't worry. This was news to the lady who has my case file. She didn't hear from anyone. I also told her about how work is making me report sick to miss shifts for my appointments instead of dropping the shifts from my schedule, even when I notify them 3 weeks in advance, and even though pregnancy-related appointments are by law *not* sick time. She said she'll check with the store again and if I don't hear from her, it's all good. 

Also, when she told me who her contacts were for the store, I was so confused. The first name she rattled off is not one of my managers or co-workers. No idea who that person is. The other was the general manager. Her contacts don't include my department manager (the person who actually has to make these decisions about my absenses). 


In other news, I don't look pregnant clothed yet because my bump doesn't protrude past my usual belly chub, but my lower-belly pouch is much rounder and fuller than usual. I think I'll start showing soon.

I may have felt a flutter today. I know 13+3 is really early on a first pregnancy, but the only other thing it could have been is gas, and I've been remarkably not gassy today.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Everything looks good.
Baby is measuring 10 weeks, 2-3 days, and heart rate was between 175-185. 
My husband and I are so relieved.
 



Attached Files:







20170410_110915.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm loving the bumps! Mine seems to be pretty flat in the morning still and gets larger throughout the day. I guess gravity takes effect and pulls everything down so I'm looking a bit potbellied by the end of the day :haha:

Mrs. B - I am not feeling much movement yet. Since this is my fourth baby I know how to discern proper kicks from gas and have felt flutters (a couple were hard enough to feel on the outside) but they are nowhere near consistent yet. I mean look at my siggy... the baby is only the size of a can of pop which means those little legs/arms aren't reeking havoc yet lol.

Med, Amanda and EBAUERHAUS - Beautiful scans ladies! Great to know that everything is going well <3

Cute announcement, Amanda! How sweet that she was excited!

Congrats on making it to the second trimester, Angel :) Hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## Amandasb84

i haven't felt any movement yet and at the scan the baby was jumping all over the place even the doctor struggled to gte second measurement, i'm 13 plus 3 days so maybe feel something soon.

My bump has defiantly popped i couldn't fit onto my normal work trousers today not even with the bobble trick, guess its matty clothes for me now :(


----------



## Meditteranean

Amanda, such a cute announcement!!!! 

Orgle, sorry you've had such a hard time with work and multiple bosses not communicating . I have not told my work yet and I'm currently working in a potentially hazardous location due to dangerous chemicals. I've been holding out as they were not at all accommodating when I was pregnant with my son and once I tell them, they will post my position and someone else will take it temporarily so I didn't want to say anything after my two miscarriages or I would be moved and then lose this posting for 6 months. I have to see the occ health nurse next week and make it known to my boss. I am also tied to this schedule due to daycare so there just happens to be a spot open right now but they are not posting it for bids so I'm hoping they won't be ass*s and let me go there so I can stay on this rotation. This will be my last week here at this site and it's bittersweet. I will miss all of the guys and I've told a few people since I won't be here anymore. This many not make sense but my workplace is a little complicated lol. 

As for me, I'm 13 weeks today!!!! Or further if I go by my dating. I'm not feeling any movements yet but I can definitely feel where my uterus is moving up. 

We plan on telling our family this weekend so I also did not want to tell work before them, I just have an issue with that.


----------



## nlk

Sorry I've not been around much since joining...a lot of issues so far which hopefully are now resolved! Had our 12 week scan though (my 5th one so far!) and all looks good! Measuring a day ahead! Roll on October!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Oh dear.. woken up this morning to the WORST round ligament pain in my left side. I've noticed my tummy is 'weighing' more, so when I have turned on my side in the night it pulls. I think I have strained too much when turning in my sleep and now I'm feeling very sorry for myself! Hubby is running me a warm bath to relax in now..

On the plus side I am now 15 weeks, and baby is roughly 11cms! Huge ha ha!

I have my consultant appointment in just over a week.. to discuss my plans for labour.

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Orglethorp

Just had an appointment with my regular doctor - first time she's seen me since my ultrasound at 11+5. Everything's good and normal, and apparently I've _lost_ 3lbs. :shrug: I thought for sure I'd be a couple pounds heavier by now, but nope! No wonder I don't look pregnant yet :haha:

Doc confirmed that the cramps-while-walking I've been experiencing in the latter half of some shifts is very likely just round ligament stretching, and that I shouldn't worry unless it gets worse. 

She also said to phone in and let her know if she needs to write a "fuck off" letter to deal with my work absenses/scheduling nightmare. I love this woman :D


----------



## Mrs B.

Omg, Orglethorp, your doctor sounds awesome! Ha! 

Congrats on getting through the 12w scan, nlk!

Hope everyone's doing well :) I had my consultant appt yesterday and she was so nice and understood that I was quite anxious, so gave me a really quick scan. Got to see baby sucking it's thumb! So cute!


----------



## Meditteranean

If everyone is ok with it and Lindsay wouldn't mind, I thought maybe we could put a blue or pink emoji beside everyone's Due date as we all find out what were having? I've been looking back to remember who found out so far but it's hard to go through so many posts :)


----------



## MissYogi

Meditteranean said:


> If everyone is ok with it and Lindsay wouldn't mind, I thought maybe we could put a blue or pink emoji beside everyone's Due date as we all find out what were having? I've been looking back to remember who found out so far but it's hard to go through so many posts :)

I've decided I'm going to stay team yellow, but a yellow emoji would be fun!


----------



## Meditteranean

Sorry MissYogi, you are right, yellow / green / white would be great to add too :) 

I, myself haven't decided on finding out or not but I most likely will.... the anticipation would get the better of me


----------



## KRobbo

I've always been team yellow but this time we are letting ds1 decide. He's 5 and is loving the responsibility. I'm pretty sure he'll make us stay team yellow as he says he's never had the surprise before like me and his dad have and he thinks it would be nice to be surprised. I won't really know for sure though until the day as he could have a change of heart!


----------



## angelgirl86

Orglethorp: Sounds like you have an awesome doc! Glad to hear everything is great! 

Mrs B.: Aww how cute! I wonder if our doc would do a scan just to ease worries, that would be awesome! 

Med: I definitely think that's a great idea. We find out late May, man is time passing so slow! 

Those of you staying team yellow I don't know how you do it, the idea is awesome but I'm already anxious to know what we're having and have been for weeks. You must all have some great self control :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad to hear all is well, Nik!

Mrs. Reed - Crazy that they are discussing labor already! Here you don't start discussing birth plans until the third trimester.

Orglethorp - I've been having similar pains. I'll be walking and all of a sudden I'll get horrible menstrual like cramps that makes me stop in my tracks. Glad to know this is normal stretching pains.

Med - I think that is a lovely idea! I'm actually due September 28th but tbh I don't really like the September group... too much drama over there. Anyways we were told team blue at my 13 1/2 week private scan. I'm going with that until proven otherwise lol. Our big anatomy scan is April 24th and it better not have changed by then :rofl:

Would anybody be interested in a Facebook group? I know a couple of the groups on here that moved to Facebook. I'm not very good at managing pages but if anyone is willing to set it up I'd be willing to join :)

AFM I had my doctor appointment and I'm still gaining weight despite what I thought was a limited appetite from nausea that's still lingering. I've gained 7 lbs in a month! I've still had some baby weight on me from my last pregnancy when I became pregnant with this one so I was really bummed out to find that I'm still gaining regularly.


----------



## Mrs B.

Lilmiss, really? That's such a shame there's drama over there... what's there to be dramatic about on a forum?! Well, you're always welcome here :) I'm happy to join a Facebook group once I've announced to work in a few weeks, just in case Facebook screws up and shows my posts to friends! 

Med, fine by me! We'll be finding out if baby's cooperative enough. I'm not patient enough to wait!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I can make a facebook group that's private ;) I'm very fluent with facebook! I don't know if that's good or bad :blush: In order for me to make it I have to be friends with one of you :) than I can add the rest/whoever's interested! :) Here's my facebook thingy for those interested. I will make it secret so nobody but the people who are in the group can see. I'm off to work but will add those interested when I get home later tonight. 

https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.anne89


----------



## angelgirl86

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I can make a facebook group that's private ;) I'm very fluent with facebook! I don't know if that's good or bad :blush: In order for me to make it I have to be friends with one of you :) than I can add the rest/whoever's interested! :) Here's my facebook thingy for those interested. I will make it secret so nobody but the people who are in the group can see. I'm off to work but will add those interested when I get home later tonight.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.anne89

You can go ahead and add me to the group if you make one, sounds fun! Don't mind my FB I mainly use it for business :) 

https://www.facebook.com/heavenlybutterlies.nursery


----------



## Amandasb84

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I can make a facebook group that's private ;) I'm very fluent with facebook! I don't know if that's good or bad :blush: In order for me to make it I have to be friends with one of you :) than I can add the rest/whoever's interested! :) Here's my facebook thingy for those interested. I will make it secret so nobody but the people who are in the group can see. I'm off to work but will add those interested when I get home later tonight.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.anne89


Im happy to join facebook, ive requested you :)


----------



## KRobbo

I've requested you too - I'm Katie Robinson


----------



## Orglethorp

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I can make a facebook group that's private ;) I'm very fluent with facebook! I don't know if that's good or bad :blush: In order for me to make it I have to be friends with one of you :) than I can add the rest/whoever's interested! :) Here's my facebook thingy for those interested. I will make it secret so nobody but the people who are in the group can see. I'm off to work but will add those interested when I get home later tonight.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.anne89

I friend requested you (Jenna Galland-Peterson). 

I love this idea! Thanks for suggesting it, lilmisscaviar :) I made a secret FB group with ladies from a thread that got really active on the TWW board once. I was the last to get pregnant by many months, so the group isn't lively anymore, but we stayed FB friends and they're all following my baby updates now. It's so nice.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great to hear one was started! I sent you a friend request :)


----------



## MissYogi

I'd like to join as well! I'll request you as a friend


----------



## MEPride

Same here please!!! This forum has been great and you ladies are wonderful. I'll request you as a friend too. I'm Ally Marcil.


----------



## MrsReed2015

I don't have Facebook :cry:


----------



## MEPride

Just thought I'd share...

Lying in bed this morning. Baby is awake and moving around a bit... then I sneeze. I think I startled him/her because he/she started kicking like crazy after that!!! LOL! It made me giggle. &#128514;


----------



## Orglethorp

Aww! That's adorable.


----------



## hello_kitty

MEPride said:


> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> Lying in bed this morning. Baby is awake and moving around a bit... then I sneeze. I think I startled him/her because he/she started kicking like crazy after that!!! LOL! It made me giggle. &#128514;

Thats so nice! When did baby start moving for you? I feel a flutter here and there, but I am only 14+4 so I am not expecting anything yet. I cant help but feel concerned though especially when I felt really strong flutters for the first time 2 weeks ago.


----------



## angelgirl86

MEPride said:


> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> Lying in bed this morning. Baby is awake and moving around a bit... then I sneeze. I think I startled him/her because he/she started kicking like crazy after that!!! LOL! It made me giggle. &#128514;

Aww that is the sweetest thing! I can't wait to start feeling this one move, hopefully soon!


----------



## MEPride

hello_kitty said:
 

> MEPride said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> Lying in bed this morning. Baby is awake and moving around a bit... then I sneeze. I think I startled him/her because he/she started kicking like crazy after that!!! LOL! It made me giggle. &#128514;
> 
> 
> Thats so nice! When did baby start moving for you? I feel a flutter here and there, but I am only 14+4 so I am not expecting anything yet. I cant help but feel concerned though especially when I felt really strong flutters for the first time 2 weeks ago.Click to expand...


I first started feeling kicks at 13+6. Really early, I know, especially for a first pregnancy. Kicks were intermittent... might go 2-3 days between feeling kicks. Started feeling more consistent flutterings this last week. I feel movement multiple times a day now at 16+1, mostly flutterings with the occasional kick here or there... especially if I lie crunched up on my right side.... or when I sneeze apparently. Hahaha. Still easy for me to miss the movement unless I'm paying attention to it.


----------



## MissYogi

Aww I can't wait to start feeling movement! Sometimes I swear I feel something, but it's probably just gas tricking me at this point.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've been feeling flutters for about a couple weeks now but I've just started feeling true movement (not flutters but kicks and rolls) daily since I turned 16 weeks. It should be soon ladies :)

Is anyone having BH yet? I swear I've had a few this week. I felt a tightening in my belly down low and then menstrual type cramping. Isn't it too early? I'm worried I'll go into premature labor or something.


----------



## angelgirl86

lilmisscaviar: That's great that you are feeling true movement now! Hopefully about one more week then and I will too, so excited about the possibility :happydance: No BH here, not that I'd know what they feel like if I had them but I'm sure I'd notice. 

How is everyone else doing? I had a great day today so I'm in a pretty good mood. Now all I really want is to feel baby move!


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, so cute, ME!!

Lilmiss, it could just be pressure from baby shifting around, maybe hitting a nerve or two? Hope it settles down, but if it is BH, I don't believe they're dangerous at all. Just your body working out what it'll need to do later on.

I can't wait to feel baby move too! I've felt a few barely there something's but it's probably gas  and yay, technically I'm second tri today!


----------



## saraaa

I've been feeling baby move too, especially if I'm sitting upright with my legs crossed, it must squish it lol.
One week today until gender scan! My mum said she's got a feeling in her waters that it's a girl now, I've got my boys name completely picked out so hopefully I won't be as disappointed if it's another boy &#128584; Lol


----------



## Mrs B.

Ugh, I'm stressing out today. A week ago I had a couple of tiny spots of brown blood, and the EPU weren't interested unless I was filling a pad. But, my lovely consultant at my appt on Tues did a super quick scan so I know baby was okay then. Now, today, I've had some more brown spotting. More than last Sunday but it only came in one go, and I haven't had any since. Just hoping everything is ok. I posted in 2nd tri, but had no responses so I thought I'd come back here where people talk to me!!


----------



## angelgirl86

Mrs B. said:


> Ugh, I'm stressing out today. A week ago I had a couple of tiny spots of brown blood, and the EPU weren't interested unless I was filling a pad. But, my lovely consultant at my appt on Tues did a super quick scan so I know baby was okay then. Now, today, I've had some more brown spotting. More than last Sunday but it only came in one go, and I haven't had any since. Just hoping everything is ok. I posted in 2nd tri, but had no responses so I thought I'd come back here where people talk to me!!

Sorry you are dealing with this first off, I know it must be worrisome however if it isn't red or doesn't get heavier I think everything is ok from what I've read. I don't know how common this type of thing is in 2nd Tri but it sounds like old blood that is just now making it's way out. If you are truly worried there has to be someone you can call to get a reassurance scan. Maybe a private scan or your doctor can get you in again?


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks, Angel :) If it's gets any worse I'll call the early pregnancy unit and beg, but they really didn't want to know last week! Thankfully I've not had any more since around dinner time today, so I'm just keeping everything crossed. Positive thinking, right? :)


----------



## saraaa

Have you done anything strenuous Mrs B? 
Long walks, lifting, sex anything like that that could have irritated you and caused a bit of old blood? I'd try and take it easy for a couple of days and see if you get anymore x


----------



## Mrs B.

No sex or lifting (although I do sometimes pick up the cats and they're not light...), but I did go into town on Sat. Nothing strenuous but I was finding it hard going to keep walking (feeling faint even though I'd eaten plenty) and we were probably out for an hour. I'm hoping that might be the cause. Definitely having an easy day today! On the plus side, I haven't had any more bleeding since. Xxx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great to hear that things have settled down for you, Mrs. B. Always so scary to have any amount of spotting during pregnancy. Hoping that it doesn't come back :hugs:


----------



## saraaa

4 days to go until gender scan!! :happydance:


----------



## lindsayms05

Glad to hear everyone is doing pretty well! We had a wonderful Easter and now I am trying to get back into the swing of things at work. Only 5 more weeks though until summer break!

I would love to be added to the facebook group but when I clicked the link, it said it was unavailable? 

Today is my second cervical length scan and I can't wait to see my baby boy again. If all still points to being a boy, I am working on sorting out my baby clothes and getting rid of most of my girl clothes. It's bitter sweet but I'm glad to be decluttering the storage room a bit!


----------



## saraaa

What's the link to the Facebook group?


----------



## drjo718

I had my nuchal screening today, and all looked good. And...we saw BOY parts! Looks like my first instinct was correct.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Dr. Jo! Seems like there are a lot of boys this month. When I was pregnant with my last daughter there were more girls than boys. I guess they come in waves lol.

Saraa - Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think that in order to see the group (because it's private) you have to friend the admin and they can add you, or she can send you a friend request for you to accept and then she can invite you to the group.


----------



## Amandasb84

Mrs B how are you feeling now? I think if its brown means it old blood maybe just took little longer to come down, try not to worry too much (easier said than done i know)

I think I've been feeling some movement past few days nothing that can be felt on the outside still like flutters, my little girl cant wait to feel kicks etc so is super excited 

hope everyone is well


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks, Amanda :) Doing ok at the moment... had a tiny bit more brown after the first bit but it was lessening and I've had nothing more since. I'm suspecting that it's related to the tiny bit of extra exercise I did the day before so I've basically put myself on limited duties. Very little exercise, no picking up or carrying anything heavy, and trying to avoid as much stress as possible (which has been fun seeing as we have some renovations going on at the moment... almost done, thankfully). I think the tiny movements I've been feeling (which may have been wind) are slowly increasing, so I'm hoping I'll start to feel movements soon. That will help me feel better! Hope you're all doing well. We must all be in, or very close to, the second tri now!


----------



## angelgirl86

Mrs B: Glad you are taking it easy and the spotting has gone. Hopefully you'll feel some stronger movement soon! 

drjo: Congrats on your baby boy! 

saraaa: Can't wait to hear what you're having! 

I'm doing pretty well over here, got a slight cold but nothing I can't handle. Yesterday was awful as most the day was lots of round ligament pain but it has since eased off. I started our baby's registry earlier tonight since I can't seem to sleep. Didn't realize how much stuff goes on a registry but think I'm mostly done now :happydance: at least until we find out gender.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats DrJo! And good luck for your gender scan, saraaa! I've got a private gender scan booked in for a week on Sat when I turn 16 weeks... more to give me a bit of reassurance that baby's ok, but it'll be a bonus if we get to find out the gender too!


----------



## Amandasb84

Eeekkkkkk i've just booked a private gender scan for 7th may i will be 17 weeks and 1 day so praying they shall be able to tell the sex of the baby.

Going to take my daughter with me this will be her first time seeing the baby at a scan and we get to see him/her in 4d


----------



## FKP2017

DUe with Two, Oct 28th, 2017!


----------



## Orglethorp

The Facebook group is set as "secret" which means you won't get to it with a link or a search. You have to be added by a facebook friend who is already a member of the group. Stephanie created the group and has been taking friend requests. It looks like I, now that I'm a member, can also add people, so feel free to friend me as well (Jenna Galland-Peterson).

--

I think I felt baby kick this morning! I was cuddling in to OH trying to make him get up for work (day off for me, yay!) and I was somewhere between laying on my right side and on my stomach (which still doesn't feel wrong yet). I then half-snoozed for another hour after he got up, trying to "sleep in," and kept a hand on my belly the whole time hoping to feel it again. So far nothing


----------



## CrazyBird

I can't remember who said they work in HR? I wanted to ask a question if ok, I work Nights and I was wonder if when I go on maternity leave will I still get paid the night rate or do most companies just pay the day rate for mat leave? It is it different for every company?


----------



## lindsayms05

Ok great...I added Stephanie as a friend because I didn't see an friend request button on your page.

My name is Lindsay Smith. :)

I had my cervical scan yesterday. Cervix looks good! This tech was rushed so we didn't get any good pictures, only creepy alien baby pictures, lol, but she did confirm it is 100% a boy so time to sort through my girl stuff!


----------



## lindsayms05

CrazyBird - I'm guessing it would depend on your companies maternity leave policy. Are you in the states? I know most places here don't offer maternity leave so a lot of ladies are stuck taking unpaid FMLA for maternity leave. I am a teacher and don't have maternity benefits, but I do get to use my sick/personal leave for it so luckily will still be getting paid my normal pay and keep my benefits.


----------



## KRobbo

Crazybird I worked in HR in the U.K.? So if you're UK based I can help?


----------



## CrazyBird

Lindsay- the maternity pay in states isn't good from what I've heard. We get it too good here in the U.K. The company I work for is really good in what they pay for maternity leave, I will be taking a year off. 

Krobbo yes I'm in the uk of you can help? Also my conpany have offered me to go onto days but I was wondering if they will still have to pay me the night rate or does it depend on each company.


----------



## saraaa

CrazyBird said:


> Lindsay- the maternity pay in states isn't good from what I've heard. We get it too good here in the U.K. The company I work for is really good in what they pay for maternity leave, I will be taking a year off.
> 
> Krobbo yes I'm in the uk of you can help? Also my conpany have offered me to go onto days but I was wondering if they will still have to pay me the night rate or does it depend on each company.

With maternity pay you usually get 90% of your earnings or a certain amount that I can't remember, whatever is less.
Maternity pay usually works out at about £500 a month? I might be wrong I can't remember what it was with my son, unless you work are paying you in full for your maternity


----------



## saraaa

Just found it 

The government will pay you Statutory Maternity Pay (SMP) for up to 39 weeks of your maternity leave. You get: 90% of your average weekly earnings (before tax) for the first 6 weeks. £136.78 or 90% of your average weekly earnings (whichever is lower) for the next 33 weeks."


----------



## saraaa

lindsayms05 said:


> Ok great...I added Stephanie as a friend because I didn't see an friend request button on your page.
> 
> My name is Lindsay Smith. :)
> 
> I had my cervical scan yesterday. Cervix looks good! This tech was rushed so we didn't get any good pictures, only creepy alien baby pictures, lol, but she did confirm it is 100% a boy so time to sort through my girl stuff!

I've requested her too.

My name is Sara Allan


----------



## KRobbo

Crazybird there should be a company policy on the Maternity pay your company pays. If it is over and above statutory pay then it is all at the discretion of the company but must be in line with internal policies or terms and conditions - so ask HR for copies.

I would expect that the additional pay is made on a number of weeks (e.g. 12 weeks Full pay, 12 weeks 1/2 pay rest statutory etc). I would expect them to use the same calculations as they would when working out what 90% pay is for those receiving smp and would be based on your average weekly earnings. In that scenario it would honour the rate you were being paid for 8 weeks up to 15 weeks before your due date - so weeks 17-25ish. If you have been moved to days on day rate and you agree with this then that would lower your maternity pay in all likelihood. However if they move you onto days for health and safety reasons you may be able to put up an argument to maintain the night rate. 


I hope all this makes sense- I'm having a fuzzy headed day today! I'd be happy to look at your policy if you want me to.


----------



## CrazyBird

The company I work for pay full pay for 8 weeks then half pay for the next 4 months but also pay mat pay on top of that apparently. Then the next 3 months in just SMP then last 3 months nothing. It's the same at the NHS pension which is quite good.


----------



## CrazyBird

KRobbo said:


> Crazybird there should be a company policy on the Maternity pay your company pays. If it is over and above statutory pay then it is all at the discretion of the company but must be in line with internal policies or terms and conditions - so ask HR for copies.
> 
> I would expect that the additional pay is made on a number of weeks (e.g. 12 weeks Full pay, 12 weeks 1/2 pay rest statutory etc). I would expect them to use the same calculations as they would when working out what 90% pay is for those receiving smp and would be based on your average weekly earnings. In that scenario it would honour the rate you were being paid for 8 weeks up to 15 weeks before your due date - so weeks 17-25ish. If you have been moved to days on day rate and you agree with this then that would lower your maternity pay in all likelihood. However if they move you onto days for health and safety reasons you may be able to put up an argument to maintain the night rate.
> 
> 
> I hope all this makes sense- I'm having a fuzzy headed day today! I'd be happy to look at your policy if you want me to.

Yes that makes sense thankyou.


----------



## MEPride

So jealous of you ladies with your scans!!!! I still have 3 weeks to go for my 20 week scan!

Also super jealous of you ladies in the U.K.!! The states is so far behind with women's rights and maternity leave it isn't funny. The general law here is a guaranteed 12 weeks unpaid leave through the Family Medical Leave Act and further maternity benefits is determined by individual states and companies. The company I work for doesn't really offer maternity leave so I have to do the following to get paid:
2 weeks vacation time
4 weeks of short term disability with 60% salary
Long term illness (I have about 100 hours accrued)
And any remaining time I take off is vacation time.

It's messed up! After all that, I'll have only 10 weeks covered of pay and probably only 60% of my salary total. To make matters worse... I'm one of the lucky ones that can actually do this.


So ladies in the U.K., be greatful!!!!


----------



## Meditteranean

I agree the states maternity leave is awful!!! In Canada's have it pretty good too! Maternity leave is based on your yearly income and you get 12 months of paid leave from the government. They just extended this last month to18 months but the payments are spread out to cover the extra period. My work also tops me up to 100% of my pay for the first 4 months.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh man you UK ladies make me so envious of your maternity leave! I live in the States too and had to end up quitting my job to be a SAHM because my previous employer wouldn't give me enough time off. I had HG so I had to use up my 12 weeks in the beginning of pregnancy and was given absolutely no time off after the baby was born. They pretty much told me after she was born that I had to be "devoted to the company" or be fired so I quit. It was hard at first surviving on only one income but now that we're in a balance it is a bit easier. Thankfully we own our own home so our mortgage is about 2-3 times cheaper than rent, plus our car is paid off and we limit our budget to $100 a week for food. I do plan to go back to work once our youngest is in kindergarten though.


----------



## Mrs B.

Very grateful UK-er over here. We have sh*t weather but we do get better maternity. I couldn't believe the lack of maternity leave in the States... astounding. I guess it's why sahms appear to be more common in the States. We get (I think) 4 weeks at 90% pay then the rest of 9 months on statutory maternity (which isn't a huge amount... about £500 ($600-650ish) a month but much better than 0), then we can take a further 3 months unpaid by law. My employer extends the initial 4 weeks for a bit longer, so I'm grateful for that too!


----------



## KRobbo

We are lucky here in the U.K., with my previous two pregnancies I was also in receipt of a car allowance which they had to keep paying me and we also accrue all of our annual leave and bank holidays during the 12 months off so we can still take an additional month at full pay at least. This is the first time I'm not traditionally working as my husband and I have set up our own business, he's the brains and I'm the office manager. Because there is only 2 of us he can claim 100% of my smp back plus a bit more for the inconvenience of losing his only employee for a year! So it's worked out nicely for us as he's the one who goes out and earns the money so there won't be any less coming in so the smp is a bonus, and I can use my KIT days to still do his accounts so he won't have that much additional work for himself.

I don't know how you ladies in the US manage, you must be made of some strong stuff going back when you're still so still deprived early on. I'm an absolute mush head on no sleep! 

On other news DS1 has decide he wants to k ow the gender so for the first time I'm not team going to be team yellow!


----------



## lindsayms05

It blows my mind that you guys have such great maternity leave in Canada and the UK. I literally have to use all my sick leave/personal leave to get paid and then unpaid after that. As a teacher, we get 3 days of personal leave and accrue 1.25 days of sick leave per month. I have about 3 months worth of days saved up so I'll be taking off October, November, and December. I will return to work the first part of January. :(


----------



## lindsayms05

Ohhhh, my most recent scan pic! He was rubbing the side of his head so she was trying to get a cute picture of that...and I ended up with this. LOL! I was like, "Oh my..." :haha:
 



Attached Files:







alien.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CrazyBird

I do feel very grateful of the maternity pay here in the UK. We are very lucky. Maybe it's because we are a smaller country.


----------



## Orglethorp

My work only does 6 weeks of pay top-up for maternity, but getting pregnant now kinda made my vacation weeks that I booked back in January unecessary, so I'm gonna see if I can use my 2 paid vaca weeks before the maternity leave officially starts.


----------



## MEPride

lindsayms05 said:


> Ohhhh, my most recent scan pic! He was rubbing the side of his head so she was trying to get a cute picture of that...and I ended up with this. LOL! I was like, "Oh my..." :haha:

Lol! That's almost like looking at a Rorschach's test. I am seeing the helmet of a Marvel comic book character! Hahahah, I love it! It may not be that cute picture you were hoping for but I bet you can make quite a few jokes on your cute bean's behalf!!


----------



## MissYogi

It is amazing how you ladies in the states have to do maternity leave! I couldn't imagine thinking about going back to work with a two or three month old! I am in Canada so I get the 12 month mat leave paid by the government at 55% of salary. Although it's actually just 55% of the salary up to 50000 I believe. So if you make more than that then you don't get 55% of your normal salary. Most companies do top off up to 100% at least for a few months, but I am not with a great school so I don't get the top up. At least I get to take the whole year off though! 

Speaking of maternity leave, I found out some great news this week! I go on summer break from in July and August, and then I have to go back to work for just one week for the preparation days before students come, then I am officially on mat leave starting the 30th of August. I get the government benefits all the way until next August then, and then I plan on quitting my job so I won't go back or anything. Basically, it's like I get 14 months of at paid mat leave (July and August are full time pay, then on to the 55% government pay), with just one week (4 days) of work. Woohoo! Can't wait!!


----------



## drjo718

I'm jealous of you ladies with so much leave! I'll have to take 2 weeks of pto, then get 4 weeks paid at 60%, then can take another 6 weeks with whatever pto I still have. The problem is, I'm part time and really have no pto, so I'll have barely any paycheck. Plus, my husband may be getting a new job and we'll have to move a couple hours away from here. His insurance would be more expensive than thru my employer, so I'd have to carry the insurance, which will take at least 25% of my check. Then we'll have to pay out of pocket for it when I'm on leave. And I'll have to commute the 2+ hours to work bc if I try to get a different job, I'll only get 6 weeks off for maternity leave, and that's just ridiculous and not doable.


----------



## Orglethorp

MissYogi, which province are you in that your summers are paid? My mother & sister teach in BC (public school) and their summer months pay is "dispursed throughout the rest of the year." They're expected to save for the summer.

Had some weird cramping this morning. It woke me up, but it did so a minute before my alarm so I was mostly awake anyway. Not sure how work is gonna be today!


----------



## MissYogi

I'm in alberta. Most schools here just pay the regular salary throughout the summer as long as you are on a continuing contract.


----------



## saraaa

One more sleep to goooo, gender scan at 12 tomorrow! Just waiting for them to say boy as every chinese pregnancy calendar but one has said girl :haha:
Everyone at work is guessing girl as well as my partner and mum so it's GOT TO be a boy &#128584; Lol 
Keeping everything crossed for a girl :)


----------



## PSamuel

Boy am I glad to have moved to Canada!!! :D I still haven't inquired about the maternity leave policy my employer has, but I'm sure it will be better than what I would have received in the US. 

I told my US team about the pregnancy this week, they were very supportive. I'm yet to tell the team I work with here in Canada - the program lead was in the US. I'd prefer to inform her in person on Monday. So hoping that goes well. 

I finally found a lovely doctor here in Toronto. Prior to my 1st appointment with her we went in for a private scan just to make sure bub was ok post our move. At 15 weeks bub was super active and we could see him/her suck the thumb three different times. Bub was also trying to turn around! Camera shy like daddy! :D Attaching the latest pic. Though it was early (15 weeks) the technician tried to check the gender for us. We couldn't see much since bub was constantly moving, but he did point out three lines, which could mean girl. But my gut feeling still says boy, although secretly wishing for a baby girl! :D

Next diagnostic ultrasound is on May 13. 22 long days to go! We'll find out the gender then (19 weeks). Can't wait!

I'd love to be added to the facebook group too. Facebook is easier to access and post on.
Please add me https://www.facebook.com/PrathnaSamuel

Love reading all your posts ladies. So exciting and I can't believe most of us are in the 2nd trimester already!!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7441.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PSamuel

saraaa said:


> One more sleep to goooo, gender scan at 12 tomorrow! Just waiting for them to say boy as every chinese pregnancy calendar but one has said girl :haha:
> Everyone at work is guessing girl as well as my partner and mum so it's GOT TO be a boy &#128584; Lol
> Keeping everything crossed for a girl :)

Haha! Love how you're expecting the exact opposite of what is predicted. Hoping the same for myself too! Good luck tomorrow! :)


----------



## saraaa

Thank you! I'll update everyone tomorrow &#128584;


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I find out what I'm having tomorrow :) We are very excited, we have a cute announcement that we are doing, and hope the other children cooperate! I have a feeling we have a little boy in my belly and we'll see! <3


----------



## angelgirl86

PSamuel: Glad you got a scan to check on baby and ease any worries, sweet pic! 

saraaa: So jealous! We still have over 4 weeks until we find out. Can't wait to see your update! 

KitteyKat: Again, jealous but can't wait to see what you are having as well! So exciting :happydance:

As for maternity leave I had no idea it was that bad in the states in some places. I work from home so I plan to take off however long I need and/or work when baby is sleeping if I can't sleep or something. What I do is mainly just a lot of art stuff so no biggie. I'll be checking back tomorrow for some updates!


----------



## Meditteranean

Good luck tomorrow Saraaa and Kittey!!! Saraaa I hope you get your girl :) 
Kittey, since you have one of each, do you have a preference at all? I am excited to hear what you guys are having . Seems to be a lot of boys so far on this page so we will see if the trend continues or you start evening us out :D


----------



## Meditteranean

I had my nuchal scan last weekend and mine did not go so well. So.... I opted to have my results after only the first part of the nuchal test. It's not as accurate and could cause false positives of Down syndrome. If the results came back with the limit, I would get the panorama testing done which is more accurate, tests for additional abnormalities and will tell gender. My results came back with a high probability of downs so I just went for the panoarama test and should have that back in 5-7 business days with conclusive results and a gender (if we decide to be told) It's not the results I wanted to hear but knew the chances were greater with it only based on the first part. My due date also changed from Oct 17 to Oct 12. I had thought Oct 14 based on O so it's closer now. I'm that much further along now. I turned 15 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck Sara and Kitteykat! I'm jealous as I won't be having my anatomy scan until Monday :(

Sorry you didn't get the results you wanted, Med but at least you're further along than what you thought. Hopefully the panoarama test comes back with better results :hugs:


----------



## saraaa

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I find out what I'm having tomorrow :) We are very excited, we have a cute announcement that we are doing, and hope the other children cooperate! I have a feeling we have a little boy in my belly and we'll see! <3

My announcement is tying pink/ blue balloons to each of our shoes and the babies shoes, got to take the balloons to my friend to fill with helium so she's quite excited as she'll be the first to know lol


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck today, Saraaa and Kittey! 

Sorry, Med, I hope you get good news from the results of the panoarama test. :hugs:


----------



## saraaa

Fingers crossed for you Med! 
They couldn't get any measurements of our baby for the scan so I just had to have a quad blood test and have my results just based on that


----------



## saraaa

It's a GIRL!!!!! 
I nearly cried &#128584; 3 attempts with me having to go out and walk around I ended up buying some lucozade to wake her up and make her get off of her feet because she was sitting on them. 
My son got to open the bag during the scan and pull out the pink booties! 
I'm so happy! 
https://i64.tinypic.com/2cnbo8k.jpg

https://i67.tinypic.com/163o7l.jpg


----------



## MrsReed2015

saraaa said:


> It's a GIRL!!!!!
> I nearly cried &#128584; 3 attempts with me having to go out and walk around I ended up buying some lucozade to wake her up and make her get off of her feet because she was sitting on them.
> My son got to open the bag during the scan and pull out the pink booties!
> I'm so happy!
> https://i64.tinypic.com/2cnbo8k.jpg
> 
> https://i67.tinypic.com/163o7l.jpg

Amazing!! Congratulations


----------



## KRobbo

So happy for you Saraaa, congratulations xx


----------



## PSamuel

Wow!! Congratulations Saraaa!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay! So pleased for you, Saraaa!!


----------



## saraaa

Thanks everyone! I'm over the moon and so is our son! :) my partner never shows any emotion but he's pleased as well lol. 
The day has just been spoilt by the power steering pump breaking on our car so got to try and find somewhere to repair it tomorrow so I can go to work on Monday :( 

This was our annocment! :) 

https://i64.tinypic.com/28jy2y8.jpg


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats Saraaa!!!! I love the announcement too!!!!


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww that's so lovely Saraaa, bet your so excited to be having a girl.


----------



## MEPride

Congrats Saraaa!!!! She must be camera shy to make you do all that!!! So happy you have your girl!


----------



## Meditteranean

Does anyone have recent bump pics they want to share? I don't have recent ones on my phone (it's full :) ) or I'd start :)


----------



## Orglethorp

Congratulations on the girl! I love that announcement pic :)

I'd love to share bump photos, but I still look the same as I did at 7 weeks. I'm flying on Thursday and due to being 2nd trimester I'm allowed to pre-board and miss the bustling of the crowd. Kinda worried a gate agent along the way will decide I'm not pregnant enough and hold us back until our section boards and I'll end up crawling over our already-seated seat neighbour.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Meditteranean said:


> Does anyone have recent bump pics they want to share? I don't have recent ones on my phone (it's full :) ) or I'd start :)

This is me at 15 weeks. I'm 17 weeks on Wednesday so will do another then, as we forgot at 16 weeks!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0463.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs B.

It's a bad photo but this is my 15w1d bump :) Aha, managed to fix the photo so it shows the correct way up!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1976.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Meditteranean

Mrs. Reed and Mrs. B you both look great!!! Well on our way now :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on a girly Saraa! I love your announcement :)

Mrs. Reed and Mrs. B you both look great! Med I will take one later when I get home. Just turned 18 weeks today! So close to the halfway point, yet so far lol


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats saraaa your announcement is lovely! Don't think we'll be doing an official announcement so it's fun to see others. 

Med: No real change here at least as far as I can tell but I feel like it'll happen soon! 

Lovely bumps ladies, can't wait to see updates!


----------



## MEPride

I'd love to post a bump pic but I don't have a bump yet!! I'm still in the 'I look like I've eaten too many cheetos' phase. I lie on my back and the flab sinks in so I know it's not a bump. I want my baby bump!!!! (Anyone else start singing the 'I want my baby back ribs' song from Chilis? &#128514;


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I found out yesterday I'm having a little boy :blue: I will post more tomorrow just wanted to update. I look big, but I can tell where baby is laying, his butt sticks out quite a bit. So it makes my belly look lopsided.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ok here is my bumpy with baby #4 although admittedly there isn't much to it yet lol

Big anatomy scan - or what I keep calling the confirmation scan - is tomorrow. Hopefully the early gender scan we had was correct and he is still a "he" <3
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Meditteranean

Yeah for your a boy Kittey!!! That's exciting that you can start planning names, rooms, etc. Are the kids excited about another boy? 

Lilmiss, you totally have a cute baby bump! Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!! I hope you get a confirmation too! 

I have my anatomy scan booked for May 12th which will make me 18+1 but I should hopefully know the gender within a few days from my bloodwork. I don't want to find out at the ultrasound as we did that with our son so I wanted to do things differently. I was thinking of a gender reveal party but it would have to be next weekend or the following Friday night as the next two weekends don't work and I want to know by the time I go for the anatomy scan on the 12th in case the tech slips or I see something that gives it away . 

I'll try to post a pic tomorrow


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all, it's so exciting for everyone that is finding out the gender. Also those that don't want to know - stay strong as finding out on the day is also so magical. 

Afm my 5 year old has decided that we're finding out so I just booked a gender scan for Wednesday at 5pm. It'll be strange as I've been team yellow twice. I'm happy to find out this time though as I have such a strong feeling that it's a girl. I guess if it's a boy I'll be a little sad as I'll never get to parent a girl, but I can't be too sad as my boys are wonderful, so loving and kind and life would only be richer with another. So we'll see and I'm so excited!


----------



## Amandasb84

Haven't been feeling that great over the weekend, thought i maybe over did it on Saturday but yesterday and today just don't feel right :( feel really dizzy and shakey constant headache and just have that not feeling right feeling :( 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Orglethorp

Had an odd coworker encounter today. She touched my belly without asking or even saying hi first, higher than where the baby bump should be, then said "you don't really look pregnant yet, just a little overweight." Uh... thanks? I've LOST weight so far, so you basically just called me fat. Hands off, please.


----------



## Jumik

Hi guys, I haven't been on in ages. Just as with my first pregnancy vomiting and nausea took me by storm. I was retaining little to nothing. I lost about 24 lbs because of it(same as with my first). This time nausea is lingering a little longer. I've been on 41 days sick leave so far. We're allowed up to 60 days extended sick leave with full pay (which is beyond the regular 14 days per year) for pregnancy related complications. By HR's calculation I've only used 23 of those 60 so far.

Well I'm finally seeing better days now and baby is doing fine. I get a scan at every obs appointment so i'll see this kid at least once a month until closer to the end, when I have more frequent appointments.

I've caught up on the thread and it's nice to see all the scans and baby bumps!


----------



## Meditteranean

Hey Ladies, 

Here's my bump today at 15+4 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0869.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Med I am jealous of your bump... you look great!

AFM I had my anatomy scan today. Everything looked good. Baby was measuring on the bigger side, in the 80th percentile, but all my kids were bigger so that was no surprise to me. Early gender scan at 13 weeks gave us a boy guess and it was confirmed that we are indeed expecting a baby boy!


----------



## angelgirl86

KitteyKat: Congrats on your little boy! 

KRobbo: Should be fun to find out what you're having! FX for a girl but I know you'll love him/her no matter what! 

Amanda: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Orglethorp: Wow what nerve! I don't want anyone touching my belly unless I'm close to them. 

Jumik: Hope you feel completely better ASAP but I'm glad your job is so understanding and gives you so much time for sick leave while pregnant. 

Med: Such a cute bump!

lilmisscaviar: Yay for a healthy baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## Meditteranean

Here are the momma guesses and confirmations so far: 


Lindsay - :blue:
verily - :pink:
Lilmisscaviar - :blue:
drjo718 - :blue:
Saraa - :pink:
KitteyKat - :blue: (thought boy) 
MissYogi - :yellow: (thinks girl) 
MrsReed2015 - :yellow:
KRobbo - :pink:
Mrs. B - :blue: (thought girl)


Orglethorp - thinks boy
PSamuel - thinks boy
MEPride - thinks boy
AngelGirl86 - thinks girl
Amandasb84 - thinks boy
CrazyBird - thinks boy 
Meditteranean - thinks girl (although may be wishful thinking)




If you'd like to add your guesses or I've missed you, please let me know and I'll add you in :thumbup:


----------



## MissYogi

I'm guessing girl! Although I'm staying team yellow.


----------



## angelgirl86

I'm definitely guessing girl as is most of my family :)


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm staying yellow. I have a boy already so girl would be nice but don't mind either way!


----------



## Meditteranean

MrsReed, Were you team yellow for your son? Now that I'm at the point of finding out (should be this week, eeeeeekkkkkk) I don't think I could be team yellow. The anticipation would drive me nuts! I applaud people who don't find out. I need more will power :) Is this pregnancy any different from your son's?


----------



## saraaa

Looks like the boys are taking over so far! 
It feels so weird to be on the pink side of things this time, I can't stop myself looking at all the cute little pink onesies :haha:


----------



## KRobbo

Ugh I've changed my mind ... I've been up all night with my youngest who has allergies and was unwell and now I have to get myself together to do the school run! I hate not getting enough sleep so having a third is definitely a bad idea! 

I guess it's too late for that?!?!? Oh well thank goodness my caffeine aversion is over! Onwards and upwards......yawn!


----------



## Amandasb84

I'm guessing boy we should find out on 7th May


----------



## CrazyBird

I'm guessing boy. We've already got a boy. A girl would be lovely but as long as it's healthy that's the main thing. 

I've got a uti urghh!! I thought my iron was low as keep feeling really faint and also getting what I thought was PGP but the doctor tested my urine and I've got an infection. Good job I went to the doctors as I was just going to buy some iron tablets.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Meditteranean said:


> MrsReed, Were you team yellow for your son? Now that I'm at the point of finding out (should be this week, eeeeeekkkkkk) I don't think I could be team yellow. The anticipation would drive me nuts! I applaud people who don't find out. I need more will power :) Is this pregnancy any different from your son's?

No I found out with my son, so this will be nice to wait. Part of me is impatient but my hubby keeps me focused! This pregnancy is kinda different, my son is 8 this year so it was a long time ago. I had pre-eclampsia with him and became very ill. So my bp is being monitored this time round. I don't feel any different in myself this time? With him I craved sweet rice pudding. ( sweet is meant to indicate a girl!) no cravings this time so who knows! I am feeling movement so much sooner this time round. I have had them daily from 13 weeks!

I'm just enjoying the journey


----------



## lindsayms05

KRobbo - LOL! Don't feel bad, I think we all think that way sometimes! My 3 year was throwing a massive fit at the doctor's office yesterday because a piece of her popsicle broke off and I wouldn't let her eat it off the floor. In that moment, and all other 3 year old attitude moments, I kept thinking...and I'm adding a baby to this mix lol.

I feel like I have lived at the hospital the last few weeks. My appt was last Tuesday. I ended up rushing my daughter to urgent care on Thurs with a 104.7 fever and then I had to take her back yesterday because she was breaking out in a rash from her antibiotic. I will then be back next week for my 18 week cervical length scan. I love that I get to see frequent peeks at my little boy but my doctor made it sound like I will be making biweekly visits from here on out because of my TAC. On one hand I feel like it will be a lonnnnnnnng pregnancy, but then on the other hand, I feel like it is flying. I absolutely can't believe I'm 17w1d already. My daughter will be switching bedrooms so I have two rooms to decorate in the next few months. Little things like that are weighing on my mind. Luckily we have all the baby stuff we need other than clothes...now it's just a matter of getting it all out and sorting it. I only have one month of school left and then I will be out for the summer so I'm glad I'll have summertime to get things in order!


----------



## Meditteranean

MrsReed, it will be such an amazing day for you to find out on birth day ! Glad you are being monitored and hope all stays well this time around. 

Lindsay, that was a lot of hospital visits!!! Hope the rest are only for scheduled appts for baby! 

As for me, my drs office called me this morning at 8:30 and told me my NIPT results were in and I'm low risk!!! I was soooo relieved! &#128514;The gender also came back so I went to the library and the librarian went into my email but the office hadn't sent it yet . She was disappointed lol. I think we're going to do a gender reveal party with a cake iced inside with pink or blue. I picked up the decor today &#128586;


----------



## KRobbo

Mediterranean- that is great news! I'm so happy for you and you must feel relieved. 

2 1/2 hours until I find out!! I'm so excited. Also my sister is messaging me all excited and that means so much as she suffered a loss last year so this pregnancy is bittersweet for her. She wants to do a gender reveal video when we see her tomorrow and, although it's not something I'd usually do, I'm going to do it for her.


----------



## Mrs B.

Ugh, I need to vent. Early in pregnancy I was getting super super cold, and wanted to rule out hypothyroid (causes miscarriage and stillbirth) and iron deficiency, so got the midwife to run the tests and she said my thyroid had to go back to my doc. My doc contacted me to say I'm actually borderline hyperthyroid (the opposite and not anywhere near as problematic for pregnancy) but they think the machine might be giving slightly high readings so let's re-run and send to another machine. They lost that sample. Took another. Waited three weeks, no result. Got to my first pregnancy consultant appt who explained that the lab had refused to run the test because I'd already had one. She sent me to the endocinologist, who I've just been to, and that's the woman that has me irritated. She made it quite clear that if she'd been involved she'd never have done the test in the first place (despite the fact I had a known symptom and the disorder is highly risky to pregnancy, and I have a history of infertility and MC), and it was quite clear she was annoyed she now had to see me when I was only borderline hyperthyroid. She even said she'd written to my midwife to tell her off for doing the blood test. So, what, I should have risked another f-ing miscarriage to save her from extra work?! Still, she insisted we must now run another blood test (and send to the same damn machine that refused to do the test the second and third times!). Then she spent most of the rest of the appointment questioning my Ehlers-Danlos diagnosis even though it's nothing to do with her, and has no relation to thyroid. So angry right now... she hinted that she didn't even accept my EDS diagnosis, even though she's not the correct specialist for it and I've been diagnosed by the correct specialist! So right now I have a midwife, a pregnancy consultant (who is the one that should and is monitoring anything to do with my EDS related to the pregnancy in coordination with the specialist), and an endocrinologist who is only interested in my EDS and not my thyroid and to be honest is quite condescending and rude. I'm close to discharging myself from the endocrine clinic and refusing to see her again. Sorry for the vent... just really angry about the whole thing.

What really pisses me off is the attitude that if we didn't know about my issue, we wouldn't have to treat it. That's the attitude over here... let's not do anything that might indicate a slight problem because then we have to treat it. If we don't see it, we can pretend everything's fine and the person's healthy... la la la la la *covers eyes*. God forbid we try to ensure someone is actually healthy. I know there are huge problems in the States with cost and medical treatment, but at least you get damn treated without being made to feel like you're inconveniencing them! And without being made to feel like you should have just risked a miscarriage rather than have a simple blood test.


----------



## MEPride

Hey ladies, I have a question. I've been feeling flutters and the occasional kicks since 13+6. I've noticed in this last week to two weeks I've barely felt any kicks but am still feeling the flutters. I used to feel the kicks every day to every other day. Why do you suppose this is? I thought maybe baby just changed its position??? Just seems odd that I suddenly feel less kicking than I did before. Not worried since I have felt quickening and did feel gentle kicks last night but still odd....


Also strange, I've noticed I can feel quickening in my back???? I'm feeling it right now, more right sided and low in my back. I've also felt it under my left ribs. Now.. obviously it shouldn't be baby under my ribs yet as I'm barely 18weeks... just wondering why then?

And finally... I seem to have popped this last week!! Still looks like I've eaten too much mac and cheese but belly is definitely popping! Yay!!


----------



## MEPride

Mrs B. said:


> Ugh, I need to vent. Early in pregnancy I was getting super super cold, and wanted to rule out hypothyroid (causes miscarriage and stillbirth) and iron deficiency, so got the midwife to run the tests and she said my thyroid had to go back to my doc. My doc contacted me to say I'm actually borderline hyperthyroid (the opposite and not anywhere near as problematic for pregnancy) but they think the machine might be giving slightly high readings so let's re-run and send to another machine. They lost that sample. Took another. Waited three weeks, no result. Got to my first pregnancy consultant appt who explained that the lab had refused to run the test because I'd already had one. She sent me to the endocinologist, who I've just been to, and that's the woman that has me irritated. She made it quite clear that if she'd been involved she'd never have done the test in the first place (despite the fact I had a known symptom and the disorder is highly risky to pregnancy, and I have a history of infertility and MC), and it was quite clear she was annoyed she now had to see me when I was only borderline hyperthyroid. She even said she'd written to my midwife to tell her off for doing the blood test. So, what, I should have risked another f-ing miscarriage to save her from extra work?! Still, she insisted we must now run another blood test (and send to the same damn machine that refused to do the test the second and third times!). Then she spent most of the rest of the appointment questioning my Ehlers-Danlos diagnosis even though it's nothing to do with her, and has no relation to thyroid. So angry right now... she hinted that she didn't even accept my EDS diagnosis, even though she's not the correct specialist for it and I've been diagnosed by the correct specialist! So right now I have a midwife, a pregnancy consultant (who is the one that should and is monitoring anything to do with my EDS related to the pregnancy in coordination with the specialist), and an endocrinologist who is only interested in my EDS and not my thyroid and to be honest is quite condescending and rude. I'm close to discharging myself from the endocrine clinic and refusing to see her again. Sorry for the vent... just really angry about the whole thing.
> 
> What really pisses me off is the attitude that if we didn't know about my issue, we wouldn't have to treat it. That's the attitude over here... let's not do anything that might indicate a slight problem because then we have to treat it. If we don't see it, we can pretend everything's fine and the person's healthy... la la la la la *covers eyes*. God forbid we try to ensure someone is actually healthy. I know there are huge problems in the States with cost and medical treatment, but at least you get damn treated without being made to feel like you're inconveniencing them! And without being made to feel like you should have just risked a miscarriage rather than have a simple blood test.

Definitely unfair for you all the way around. I don't know about the laws where you are but in the states a person is considered in charge of their own medical care. I would have told this practitioner to shove it. She has no business looking into your ED diagnosis when she is supposed to look at a thyroid issue. See someone else if you can. Unfortunately a person can be subjected to similar unfair treatment in the states.... but generally the fear of lawsuit here is strong enough to clip most tongues and make doctors think twice about how they word things. But not all. And definitely not the orthopedic doctor I work with.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Med what a neat idea about the gender guesses/confirmations. I'm glad to hear your test results came back low risk.

Saraa - This is definitely a very blue month lol! Last time I was due with my rainbow DD there were more girls than boys so it seems like I'm always in the majority rather than the minority. I'm glad it worked out that way though. I'm really happy to be expecting another little man!

KRobbo your post made me laugh - although I'm sure you were being serious - only because there were a few days when I felt that way myself :oops: Sometimes I feel like I'm crazy for having four kids especially after we tried taking them to my anatomy scan. DH wanted to be there for the gender confirmation and we didn't have a babysitter so we had to take the kids with us. Big mistake. After the way they acted, the poor tech probably thought "they sure need another one!" Anyways how did your scan go?

MEPride - I asked my doctor that same question once. She told me that sometimes baby grows faster than the uterus can stretch so it becomes cramped in there. When that happens there is less room for the baby to have enough room to land some serious punches/kicks.


----------



## KRobbo

I'm going to help swing the balance - she's pink! I can't believe I'm going to have a girl!! I'm over the moon and I cried at the scan - if you knew me you'd know how mad that is as I never cry over nice things.

Mepride - I stared feeling little taps at 13 weeks and then nothing since then until yesterday in the scan. Turns out she likes to turn around and cuddle into the placenta (sounds like I might have another koala baby) so I'm guessing it's change of position. 

Little miss - I feel your pain my youngest pooed his pants at the scan! And it was a stinker! My eldest didn't react well to the news? I don't think he's bothered that it's a girl though, I think it all became real for him and he's now realised we're getting another baby. But I do like them today as they let me sleep! 

MrsB - the NHS is both fabulous and horrible. What I would give for a little continuity of care or some individual care! There is a GP at my practice who I refuse to see, he stated questioning DS2's dairy allergy when I went to see him about him having tonsillitis. i nearly complained about him but just avoid him now.


----------



## saraaa

KRobbo - Congratulations!!! :)

We're on to week 2 of my son waking up in the night and coming into our bed! Hope this phase goes away soon, he usually sleeps 12 hours solid and I'm too tired to sit in his room at 3am and get him back to sleep lol


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry for the rant everyone :) I feel a bit better this morning... still v. angry with her words and actions, and concerned how she might impact on my EDS care going forward, but my anxiety is down and I'm calmer. I'll speak to the midwife later, and might try to get in touch with my consultant to mention my concerns to her. I just don't think two consultant trying to separately treat a patient at the same time is a good idea... there are going to be crossed wires. Thanks, ME :) Lawsuits aren't so much a thing over here, so there isn't really that threat making them think before they speak! Not that I'm keen on the lawsuit culture, but it does have a few benefits at times. I can certainly refuse treatment, but then getting that treatment in future, if required, would likely be impossible. So I need to be careful before I kick up a fuss.

Sorry, I've missed quite a few posts on here... I'll try to catch up, but sorry if I miss anyone.

Med, yay for good results! So pleased for you!

KRobbo, Lol, I think it might be a bit late I'm afraid ;) My gma always used to tell the story that when my dad was born, as soon as they announced he was a boy (she already had a boy), she told the nurses to push him back in. Lol! She really wanted a girl.

ME, yay for popping! I woke up at 5am needing to tinkle, and for the first time, I felt a hard, slightly rounded stomach as I lay down. Went away after peeing, so I guess it was pushed up, but I'm hoping it might mean my belly will pop in the next week or so! I suspect the amount of movement we might feel at this stage will not only be based on how baby is lying, but also on where the uterus is. I suspect as it moves up, it might place itself somewhere that isn't as sensitive to movement. Just a guess though.

Well, I'd best join in on this guessing game! My gut feeling since the beginning has been girl, but my head does kinda lean towards boy. However, seeing as we're so blue here, I'm going with my gut and guessing girl!


----------



## Mrs B.

KRobbo said:


> MrsB - the NHS is both fabulous and horrible. What I would give for a little continuity of care or some individual care! There is a GP at my practice who I refuse to see, he stated questioning DS2's dairy allergy when I went to see him about him having tonsillitis. i nearly complained about him but just avoid him now.

This, this, and this. When you get a good doc with continuity, the NHS is fab. In principle, it is the right way to run a healthcare system (IMO), but in reality a lot of the time the care is subpar, or you're bounced from one to another without much help. Waiting times can be atrocious, and I've repeatedly faced the attitude of 'none of these common ailments match your symptoms. Nothing more I can do. Bye.' That's what worries me about her interfering with EDS... it's a 'rare' syndrome so they automatically assume you can't have it. Because it's rare. I really feel for the nurses as it's rare you'll find a rude nurse, yet they're rushed off their feet all day long. Must be such a hard job to do.

Yay, congrats on being pink!!!!


----------



## MEPride

Mrs B. said:


> Sorry for the rant everyone :) I feel a bit better this morning... still v. angry with her words and actions, and concerned how she might impact on my EDS care going forward, but my anxiety is down and I'm calmer. I'll speak to the midwife later, and might try to get in touch with my consultant to mention my concerns to her. I just don't think two consultant trying to separately treat a patient at the same time is a good idea... there are going to be crossed wires. Thanks, ME :) Lawsuits aren't so much a thing over here, so there isn't really that threat making them think before they speak! Not that I'm keen on the lawsuit culture, but it does have a few benefits at times. I can certainly refuse treatment, but then getting that treatment in future, if required, would likely be impossible. So I need to be careful before I kick up a fuss.
> 
> Sorry, I've missed quite a few posts on here... I'll try to catch up, but sorry if I miss anyone.
> 
> Med, yay for good results! So pleased for you!
> 
> KRobbo, Lol, I think it might be a bit late I'm afraid ;) My gma always used to tell the story that when my dad was born, as soon as they announced he was a boy (she already had a boy), she told the nurses to push him back in. Lol! She really wanted a girl.
> 
> ME, yay for popping! I woke up at 5am needing to tinkle, and for the first time, I felt a hard, slightly rounded stomach as I lay down. Went away after peeing, so I guess it was pushed up, but I'm hoping it might mean my belly will pop in the next week or so! I suspect the amount of movement we might feel at this stage will not only be based on how baby is lying, but also on where the uterus is. I suspect as it moves up, it might place itself somewhere that isn't as sensitive to movement. Just a guess though.
> 
> Well, I'd best join in on this guessing game! My gut feeling since the beginning has been girl, but my head does kinda lean towards boy. However, seeing as we're so blue here, I'm going with my gut and guessing girl!

Never feel silly! I think any person would be rightfully upset. I personally have met far too many doctors with such high opinions of themselves that it irks me. Working in the medical system gives me a whole new perspective on the matter. I've met and worked with people with mild ED and severe ED. It's rare but not unheard of and not overly diagnosed like children with ADD can be over diagnosed. I HATE the lawsuit happy culture that is part of the states. I have come across patients whose sole purpose is to find SOMETHING wrong with the care they're given just so they can sue and get money. That's why so many practitioners are careful how they speak and act here. It's a broken system but overall the medical care is good. I'll give it that...

You ladies with your early gender scans are so lucky! I still have 2 more weeks until I find out! It feels so far away!


----------



## Orglethorp

15+6 today, and I'll be getting on an airplane. Wish me luck! lol


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks, ME. Thankfully I'm very mild EDS but it's still important to have that diagnosis! My midwife was super lovely about it, validated the concerns I had, and has got my consultant giving me a call back about it.

Good luck with the flight Orglethorp!

Heard the baby's heartbeat today... 150bpm. Got my early gender scan on Sat so many soon know the gender!! Hope everyone's doing ok!


----------



## FKP2017

Wishing you luck! I have to fly in late June and a bit nervous


----------



## angelgirl86

Mrs B: I'm sorry you were treated that way, there is no excuse for any doctor to treat a patient that way and especially no excuse for a doctor to question another doctor's diagnosis when it isn't even their field. The nerve of some people! 

KRobbo: OMG yay so glad to see your having a girl! Congrats!

Hope everyone is doing ok. Doing fine here, been dealing with a cold for a while which is really annoying since there isn't much I can take but nothing I can't handle. Been spending way too much money on baby clothes lately though :haha:


----------



## Meditteranean

KRobbo, congrats on the girl!!! That is so nice after two boys I'm sure! I added you to our list. 

Mrs.B sorry to hear you've been having Dr Troubles. Hopefully between the midwife and consultant you can get some answers. I'll add your guess as well. 

Orglethorp, hope your flight is good. Sorry, you may have mentioned it but is it for work or pleasure? Travel now while you can LOL. Travelling with kids is not so easy :)

Two nights ago, while battling insomnia, I had what felt like a ball moving around in my lower abdomen. When I would feel my stomach it was hard on one side and softer on the other, then it would move again and be hard on the other side. Otherwise, I haven't really felt much. I feel large bubbles but just associate it with gas as that seems to come right after lol. I am 16+1 today! Can't wait until I feel definitive movements. With my son it was 20 weeks so I expect it will be any time now with this one. 
On another note, my Dr emailed me an attachment with little babes gender :) It's so tempting to take a peek. It's right at my fingertips. I'm going to be good (trying my best) and wait until Friday night when we have the 'surprise were pregnant and revealing the gender party'. I have to bring the email printout to the bakers next week and get them to make a cake for the party . I went to the library and asked the librarian to go into the attachment and print it so I wouldn't see anything. She was quite excited about doing it LOL. I didn't want anyone I knew finding out before me and possibly spilling the beans.


----------



## Meditteranean

Angelgirl, Are you just buying gender neutral clothes? I didn't think you found out gender yet. 

Mrs.B good luck on the scan tomorrow! Hope baby co-operates and you know what little bean is :) 

So I added myself to the list. I know it sounds silly as the gender is already determined but I'm scared to say my guess out loud. I'm leaning more girl but part of my thinks it's myself swaying my mind hehehe. I'll find out in one week and then I have anatomy scan the week after.


----------



## Mrs B.

My spotting's back again :( Did a bit of walking today, but tried to walk slowly and gently to stop it from happening. Apparently it didn't help, assuming it was the walking that set off the bleeding. Just hoping it's not dangerous to the baby. Luckily I have a private gender scan booked for tomorrow morning already so I'll be able to check on baby. Spotting is worse than the last two times but still brown. Little concerned (sorry, tmi) that there was some stringy tissue there too, not just normal CM. :(


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay, baby's doing good! They couldn't see anything concerning apart from my placenta is 'reaching' the cervix, which might explain the bleeding. Got to keep taking it as easy as possible but baby doesn't seem to be bothered by it. Aaaaaand... I was wrong! I'm tipping the October colour back to blue!! We've most definitely got a (not so shy) boy in there


----------



## MEPride

Yay Mrs B! So glad baby is okay and congrats on a probable boy!


----------



## angelgirl86

Med: No I buy both boys and girls clothing because the dolls I make wear them too so whatever we won't be using for baby goes towards business expenses so just more excuse to buy clothes :haha:

Mrs B: Congrats on the baby boy! So glad all is ok, definitely best to take it easy :hugs:

I went shopping with my mom on Fri. for maternity jeans mainly since my other jeans no longer fit. It seems I'm starting to finally get a proper bump, will have to get a photo when I'm able. Still haven't felt definite movement though, FX I get to soon!


----------



## angelgirl86

Laying in bed this morning and finally feeling baby move!


----------



## Meditteranean

Mrs.B congrats on the baby boy!!! I will update the list :)

Angel, that's great that you can start buying gender specific clothes now. I've seen those dolls and they look soooo real! It's amazing how you can make them like that. 

I'm down to 5 days until our 'surprise I'm pregnant and gender reveal party.' Woohoo!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Can someone remind me who I need to friend on FB to come join the group? Sorry, I can't find the post about it! Told the bosses last week so I'm not so worried about it accidentally getting on social media now. Thank you :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Ps, we are quite a blue month, aren't we! Anyone got their names picked out yet? Our shortlist for a boy is worryingly short...


----------



## Mrs B.

And I thought I'd post a couple of the scan photos from yesterday's 16 w gender scan :cloud9:

One's a very obvious potty shot. When you see it, you can't unsee it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 16









IMG_2017.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## saraaa

Mrs B - I've added someone to add me to the group but now I can't remember who I've added to ask them to join me to it &#128584;&#128584; 
Lovey scan photos!! 
My sons decided he wants to call his sister "eye-lee" no idea how you'd spell it ilee/ ailee/ eilee/ eylee lol. 
He's said it's only allowed to be that or Ivy so he might be making the decision for us &#128514;


----------



## Meditteranean

Mrs B. said:


> Can someone remind me who I need to friend on FB to come join the group? Sorry, I can't find the post about it! Told the bosses last week so I'm not so worried about it accidentally getting on social media now. Thank you :)


It was Kittey I believe who was going to set up the group. Oglethorp can also add you. Her name is Jenna Galland-Peterson


----------



## MissYogi

We are all in second tri now! I am one of the latest due dates here and I just officially hit second tri yesterday so that must mean we are all there! :happydance:


----------



## angelgirl86

Med: Can't wait to see what you're having!

Mrs B: Lovely scan photos and that would definitely be tough to miss :haha:

MissYogi: Congrats on reaching 2nd tri!


----------



## MrsReed2015

So jealous of everyone finding out! We are team yellow so won't know until Oct!

I have my 20'weeks scan in 3 weeks ( I'll be 21)

Bump is growing nicely and movements are everyday now x:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0502.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 1


----------



## saraaa

Well there it is right on time! I've stared leaking &#128584; 
Started at 17 weeks with my son as well, last time the midwife said I had enough to feed the county so I feel like it's gonna be the same again lol &#128584;


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks :) Orglethorp, I sent you a message via FB but it might have gone to your other folder! 

Saraaa, aww, how cute! Doesn't sound like you're going to get much say in the name at all! :D

Nice bump, Mrs R!

Anyone else finding out the gender soon?


----------



## MEPride

Adorable bump MrsReed! I STILLdont have much of a bump!! 

I have my gender and anatomy scan on the 12th. It's getting closer!!! I have my next mw appointment this Friday which can't come soon enough! I need to hear that heartbeat to calm my own nerves! I've been feeling movement since 13+6 but still not consistent. Usually one or 2 days of a ton of movement and then days, like today, where I have to REALLY concentrate to feel anything at all.

I have a couple theories as to minimal movement and minimal bump.
1)uterus is growing up vs out first and is more retroverted
2)my placenta is anterior and to the right. I feel less movement when the baby is more on the right side and I feel more movement when baby is on the left.


Also, I feel quickening in my BACK sometimes. Is this normal??? And only when baby is on the right side.

Jeez, I thought leaving the first trimester meant fewer concerns but I honestly think I have more!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mrs. B - Congrats on the baby boy! It is a very blue month. When I was pregnant with my last DD it was a pink month so it does seem like it comes in waves.

Miss Yogi - I agree I think that everyone is now in the second trimester and those of us due near the beginning of the month are already nearing our halfway point. Crazy how fast time is flying!

Cute bumpy, Mrs. Reed! Admittedly I've always said I'd go team yellow with every pregnancy but it didn't help that the techs I had practically gave it away with both of my boys. With my first DS the tech asked me if I wanted to know and I asked her to put it in an envelope for later. She knew already that we had a girl because we had to take her with us (no babysitter) and she said "but I think you'll like what you're having". Then I knew what she meant before even looking at the picture. This time, I didn't have a 12 week scan with my doctor so I went private and the tech asked me if I wanted to know. I said no at first but she gave it away by saying that she could "already see it" which was a dead giveaway so I verified it with her at the end of the scan.

I'm not sure if Lindsay is still on but what do you all think about putting a blue/pink/yellow stork next to our screen names on the original post to keep track of what everyone is having?


----------



## Amandasb84

Love hearing all the gender revels, i have mw app friday morning and then we have private scan Sunday morning so hopfully be able to let you all know our gender on sunday


----------



## Meditteranean

I'm down to 3 days until we find out at our gender reveal party! What is it they say about gender dreams? Will you have that sex or the opposite?


----------



## lindsayms05

lilmisscaviar said:


> Mrs. B - Congrats on the baby boy! It is a very blue month. When I was pregnant with my last DD it was a pink month so it does seem like it comes in waves.
> 
> Miss Yogi - I agree I think that everyone is now in the second trimester and those of us due near the beginning of the month are already nearing our halfway point. Crazy how fast time is flying!
> 
> Cute bumpy, Mrs. Reed! Admittedly I've always said I'd go team yellow with every pregnancy but it didn't help that the techs I had practically gave it away with both of my boys. With my first DS the tech asked me if I wanted to know and I asked her to put it in an envelope for later. She knew already that we had a girl because we had to take her with us (no babysitter) and she said "but I think you'll like what you're having". Then I knew what she meant before even looking at the picture. This time, I didn't have a 12 week scan with my doctor so I went private and the tech asked me if I wanted to know. I said no at first but she gave it away by saying that she could "already see it" which was a dead giveaway so I verified it with her at the end of the scan.
> 
> I'm not sure if Lindsay is still on but what do you all think about putting a blue/pink/yellow stork next to our screen names on the original post to keep track of what everyone is having?


I can if everyone who knows can respond with their gender because there's no way I can go back through and try to find them all right now. Sorry, it's the end of the school year and I don't have much free time right now.


----------



## Jumik

lindsayms05 said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. B -
> 
> I'm not sure if Lindsay is still on but what do you all think about putting a blue/pink/yellow stork next to our screen names on the original post to keep track of what everyone is having?
> 
> 
> I can if everyone who knows can respond with their gender because there's no way I can go back through and try to find them all right now. Sorry, it's the end of the school year and I don't have much free time right now.Click to expand...

Each person could alternatively message you privately here as well so that you could have it all in one location and easy to find as not everyone may respond the same time.

I have my appointment tomorrow. Hopefully i'll find out then. My daughter was a 'modest one' so I didn't know for a while with her.


----------



## lindsayms05

Jumik said:


> lindsayms05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. B -
> 
> I'm not sure if Lindsay is still on but what do you all think about putting a blue/pink/yellow stork next to our screen names on the original post to keep track of what everyone is having?
> 
> 
> I can if everyone who knows can respond with their gender because there's no way I can go back through and try to find them all right now. Sorry, it's the end of the school year and I don't have much free time right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Each person could alternatively message you privately here as well so that you could have it all in one location and easy to find as not everyone may respond the same time.
> 
> I have my appointment tomorrow. Hopefully i'll find out then. My daughter was a 'modest one' so I didn't know for a while with her.Click to expand...

Yes, that would be fine as well! :thumbup:


----------



## lindsayms05

I think I got everyone added to the first page for the list Meditteranean started on 101. KRobbo - unless I'm missing it, I don't have you on the original due date list. Could you please remind what your due date is? Thanks! Anyone else who finds out gender, or those that know they are staying yellow, just shoot me a message if I don't see it on here.

Also, I added whoever I needed to on facebook to be added to the facebook group but I'm not sure if I was added to the actual group? What is the group name?


----------



## KRobbo

lindsayms05 said:


> I think I got everyone added to the first page for the list Meditteranean started on 101. KRobbo - unless I'm missing it, I don't have you on the original due date list. Could you please remind what your due date is? Thanks! Anyone else who finds out gender, or those that know they are staying yellow, just shoot me a message if I don't see it on here.
> 
> Also, I added whoever I needed to on facebook to be added to the facebook group but I'm not sure if I was added to the actual group? What is the group name?

I'm 10th Oct with a Pink bundle xx


----------



## Jumik

I have the most unbelievable mid to upper back pain. I started getting them around 12 weeks. Anyone else has this problem? At first I thought it was because I was so sick and spent the most part of 6 weeks in bed but the pain is not easing up at all.


----------



## angelgirl86

Med yay only 3 more days :happydance:

Jumik: I don't have the problem so no idea what it could be I just wanted to say I hope it eases up for you :hugs:

We still don't find out gender of our little one until May 25th and that's still a ways away, so impatient over here! Also I've been feeling baby move daily since 17w on the dot and at night when I'm lying down he or she likes to press outward on my lower abdomen which is slightly uncomfortable and I have to press gently on the spot to get him/her to reposition :haha:


----------



## saraaa

lindsayms05 said:


> I think I got everyone added to the first page for the list Meditteranean started on 101. KRobbo - unless I'm missing it, I don't have you on the original due date list. Could you please remind what your due date is? Thanks! Anyone else who finds out gender, or those that know they are staying yellow, just shoot me a message if I don't see it on here.
> 
> Also, I added whoever I needed to on facebook to be added to the facebook group but I'm not sure if I was added to the actual group? What is the group name?

I haven't been added to it either :/ 
If anyone can find me on Facebook and add me to it my names Sara Allan, my profile picture is of me and my son and my cover photo is of him at the farm infront of a pony, I'm from the uk too if that narrows it down lol. 

Saw baby kick my stomach for the first time earlier! I've been feeling movement a bit higher up so I had a prod and she kicked me back :) :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

lindsayms05 said:


> Also, I added whoever I needed to on facebook to be added to the facebook group but I'm not sure if I was added to the actual group? What is the group name?

The Facebook group name is the same as the name of this thread: October 2017 pumpkins :)

I believe it is a private group because of those who haven't told about their pregnancies on Facebook yet so if you're weren't added you probably won't be able to find it. Does anyone remember who originally started the Facebook group? It is pretty quiet right now because we only have 9 members so we're missing quite a bit of people.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Jumik said:


> I have the most unbelievable mid to upper back pain. I started getting them around 12 weeks. Anyone else has this problem? At first I thought it was because I was so sick and spent the most part of 6 weeks in bed but the pain is not easing up at all.

I've been having a lot of lower back pain. I had to see a chiropractor in one of my previous pregnancies because of back pain and SPD. I have to say that it helped a ton! I'd highly recommend mentioning it to your doctor at your next appointment and maybe they can refer you to one. Other than that, Tylenol is safe to take and my doctor told me that a heating pad on the area is ok since it is on the opposite side of your baby, as long as you don't leave it on so long that it starts raising your body temperature. You can also try a warm bath if you haven't already.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Med - Ultrasound is so close now! Can't wait for your big announcement :)

Angel - Glad to hear you're feeling movement! The big ultrasound will be here before you know it, I'm sure. Are you hoping for a girl or a boy?


----------



## Meditteranean

How do you ladies get the logo at the bottom of your signatures keeping track of how far along you are? I swear I'm not computer illiterate by any means but I can't figure it out!


----------



## saraaa

Meditteranean said:


> How do you ladies get the logo at the bottom of your signatures keeping track of how far along you are? I swear I'm not computer illiterate by any means but I can't figure it out!

If you click on one of them it'll take you to the website "thebump" I think it is, or you can just google pregnancy tickers and you'll get a code to post on forums that you add to your signature


----------



## Meditteranean

saraaa said:


> Meditteranean said:
> 
> 
> How do you ladies get the logo at the bottom of your signatures keeping track of how far along you are? I swear I'm not computer illiterate by any means but I can't figure it out!
> 
> If you click on one of them it'll take you to the website "thebump" I think it is, or you can just google pregnancy tickers and you'll get a code to post on forums that you add to your signatureClick to expand...

Thanks Saraaa!


----------



## Meditteranean

Lindsay, my EDD actually changed from Oct.17 to Oct 12 :) Yeah for being further along :happydance:


----------



## saraaa

Mine is also 8th of October now a day further than I thought lol :pink:


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all if you want adding to the FB group it's Stephanie Slocum you need to add. I think people may be adding the wrong person x


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm back home from our whirwind trip to BC for 2 grad ceremonies and a wedding... and sick. OH picked up something on our flights out there. We didn't notice anyone sick near us on the plane and he didn't use the onboard lavatory on any of the flights, so he must've picked up something from a previous passenger off the tray tables. Then he shared it with me while we were in BC. I don't know if I genuinely lasted 3 days before I got it, or if I was just too stubborn to be sick while my family was celebrating, but I literally started getting sick on the car ride home from the wedding (last event we were there for). Just in time for both of us to fly home all stuff up. Thankfully all 3 flights on the way home were smooth and on time and we were able to nap for most of it! So now, since I don't want to risk harming baby's growth, I'm sitting on my couch feeling like a slightly fevered ball of snot instead of pushing through at work under the haze of cold medication. OH can take all the cold medicine he wants, so he did go to work, but when I finally decided to migrate from the bed to the couch and stopped in the kitchen on the way, I noticed he forgot his lunch. 

I've also learned that pregnant + jetlagged + sick = crying about leaving my family for 10 hours before boarding time. It's always tough to leave after visiting my family, even though I could never go back to living with them, but man was I a mess on Monday! I'm 29 and quite used to my living situation on the other side of the country, I swear!


----------



## lindsayms05

KRobbo said:


> Hi all if you want adding to the FB group it's Stephanie Slocum you need to add. I think people may be adding the wrong person x

I'm added now! :)


----------



## lindsayms05

I think I have everyone updated on page one. I know there are a lot of ladies that aren't still active on this thread. If you know of anyone who may have left, due to a loss or other reasons, just let me know.


----------



## KRobbo

GTT for me in the morning - this will be my third and I am fully expecting a diagnosis of gestational diabetes. I'm. Not looking forward to 14 hours of no food though - especially as I have to do the school run before the first blood test. 

I'm also really feeling the hormones today! I'm exhausted and just plain angry!! I was never like this with the boys, it's one of the reasons I suspected a girl this time. 

Sorry you've been unwell Orglethorpe.


----------



## Jumik

That's really rough Orglethorp. Hope you get well really soon.

I had my obs appointment today. All is well and baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead. I'm not changing my due date because my daughter's growth tracked the same but came closer to my EDD according to LMP.

The doctor tried his hardest to get a gender but couldn't get a clear view. Daughter was the same way. Didn't get a confirmed gender until I did 3D anatomy scan. He believes he is seeing girl parts though. On that note I'm travelling to Washington DC next week for 2 weeks and was wondering if I could and should get a 3D/4D ultrasound while there. And does anyone know the cost? I don't live in the US so it'll be a private scan entirely paid for by me.


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

lindsayms05 said:


> I think I have everyone updated on page one. I know there are a lot of ladies that aren't still active on this thread. If you know of anyone who may have left, due to a loss or other reasons, just let me know.

I'm not gone, but my due date is an early November one instead of late October like I originally thought. So, I'm an in-betweener reading the posts here and reading the posts on the November thread. But, you can take me off the front page if you'd like, seeing as my due date is for sure November 4.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Orglethorpe - What a horrible experience! I hope you feel better soon. My OB told me that there are a lot of super bugs going around this year that just won't seem to die off.

KRobbo - Good luck with your test! I personally find that the worst test during pregnancy only because, even after numerous pregnancies, I'm still a baby when it comes to needles :oops:

Jumik - That sucks that you weren't able to get a clear view :( I'm not sure about DC but I know private scans around here (I'm in Ohio) typically run $50-$150 depending upon how much take home material you want, like just pictures of the ultrasound or if you want a video of the ultrasound. Also 3D ultrasounds are usually more expensive than 2D.

EBAUERHAUS - I'm sure the ladies on here don't mind :) I'm technically due late September so I'm an "in-betweener" as well however I like this group so much better than the September one. Lots of support on here compared to the September group.

AFM I'm still experiencing occasional sickness, mostly at night. Is it ever going to go away? Ugh! We have a trip next week and I'm really hoping it is completely gone by then. It just keeps hanging around. I do find that I'm typically sicker with boys than girls for some weird reason. I'm waiting for the day when my appetite comes back full force again.


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well. I've had a bit of back ache past couple days not sure if its just my posture so really trying hard to sit straight at all times.

I have the midwife tomorrow morning really hopping she will use the doppler and let me hear the heartbeat as haven't heard it yet and then have private scan on Sunday so hopefully find out gender then x


----------



## KRobbo

GTT done and my goodness I was hungry at the end of it. I just inhaled a smoked salmon sandwich and I'm contemplating another! 

Littlemiss- it is a horrible test. This is my third and I have a feeling I'll be doing it again this pregnancy as I think my results will be ok for now. Also I expect I'll have a September baby as I'm usually induced around 38 weeks.

Amanda - are you UK? If so they don't listen to HB at 16 weeks anymore. They did 6 years ago with my first but I dont think they do it as routine until 24 weeks though. It can't hurt to ask though especially if you have a nice midwife, mines a total jobsworth or I'm being process like cattle at the Haematology clinic so no luck for me. I have my own Doppler but I'm so impatient I rarely find it.

I'm feeling much less hormonal today and I've been planning our summer holiday camping trip.


----------



## Amandasb84

KRobbo said:


> GTT done and my goodness I was hungry at the end of it. I just inhaled a smoked salmon sandwich and I'm contemplating another!
> 
> Littlemiss- it is a horrible test. This is my third and I have a feeling I'll be doing it again this pregnancy as I think my results will be ok for now. Also I expect I'll have a September baby as I'm usually induced around 38 weeks.
> 
> Amanda - are you UK? If so they don't listen to HB at 16 weeks anymore. They did 6 years ago with my first but I dont think they do it as routine until 24 weeks though. It can't hurt to ask though especially if you have a nice midwife, mines a total jobsworth or I'm being process like cattle at the Haematology clinic so no luck for me. I have my own Doppler but I'm so impatient I rarely find it.
> 
> I'm feeling much less hormonal today and I've been planning our summer holiday camping trip.

KRobbo - yes i'm UK aw do they not :( my daughter is 5 next year so i'm a little out the loop, one of my friends has a doppler so has said i can borrow so if the midwife is not forthcoming then i can try and find it myself on that - thanks for the heads up :)


----------



## Jumik

lilmisscaviar said:


> AFM I'm still experiencing occasional sickness, mostly at night. Is it ever going to go away? Ugh! We have a trip next week and I'm really hoping it is completely gone by then. It just keeps hanging around. I do find that I'm typically sicker with boys than girls for some weird reason. I'm waiting for the day when my appetite comes back full force again.

I'm right with you on the occasional sickness and more so at nights. I wasn't like this for my last pregnancy. There was a clear cut end to it all at 14 weeks. But not this time. I'm hoping it ends for my trip next week too.


----------



## lindsayms05

EBAUERHAUS said:


> lindsayms05 said:
> 
> 
> I think I have everyone updated on page one. I know there are a lot of ladies that aren't still active on this thread. If you know of anyone who may have left, due to a loss or other reasons, just let me know.
> 
> I'm not gone, but my due date is an early November one instead of late October like I originally thought. So, I'm an in-betweener reading the posts here and reading the posts on the November thread. But, you can take me off the front page if you'd like, seeing as my due date is for sure November 4.Click to expand...

No problem! I updated your date on the list. No need to boot you out! :haha:


----------



## angelgirl86

Orglethorp: Sorry you are sick, I hope you feel better ASAP :hugs: 

Jumik: Glad all is well with baby but must be so frustrating not knowing the gender after the scan. 

lilmisscaviar: Hope you feel better soon, especially for your trip! 

Doing well over here except I feel tired all the time again, seems I'm either exhausted all the time or can't sleep or both. I felt proper baby kicks last night though while I was lying down watching TV, very soft kicks and only a couple but it is the best feeling :cloud9: Can't wait until it becomes more frequent and noticeable.


----------



## Amandasb84

Had my midwife appointment all fine with me and she used doppler to hear to baby's heartbeat said she might not hear very much but right away she round it and was really clear and loud even the midwife was shocked


----------



## KRobbo

That's great Amanda! So glad you got to hear baby x


----------



## MrsReed2015

Amandasb84 said:


> KRobbo said:
> 
> 
> GTT done and my goodness I was hungry at the end of it. I just inhaled a smoked salmon sandwich and I'm contemplating another!
> 
> Littlemiss- it is a horrible test. This is my third and I have a feeling I'll be doing it again this pregnancy as I think my results will be ok for now. Also I expect I'll have a September baby as I'm usually induced around 38 weeks.
> 
> Amanda - are you UK? If so they don't listen to HB at 16 weeks anymore. They did 6 years ago with my first but I dont think they do it as routine until 24 weeks though. It can't hurt to ask though especially if you have a nice midwife, mines a total jobsworth or I'm being process like cattle at the Haematology clinic so no luck for me. I have my own Doppler but I'm so impatient I rarely find it.
> 
> I'm feeling much less hormonal today and I've been planning our summer holiday camping trip.
> 
> KRobbo - yes i'm UK aw do they not :( my daughter is 5 next year so i'm a little out the loop, one of my friends has a doppler so has said i can borrow so if the midwife is not forthcoming then i can try and find it myself on that - thanks for the heads up :)Click to expand...

I'm in the UK ( Cornwall) and my midwife did the HB at my 16 week appointment


----------



## CrazyBird

I'm in the uk to and the midwife listened to the heartbeat at 16 weeks. It's so reassuring to hear.

We're not having our 20 week scan till 7th June and I'll be 22 weeks. Ages away. Is anyone else having there's that late. I want to know the gender so I can start buying stuff.


----------



## hello_kitty

angelgirl86 said:


> Orglethorp: Sorry you are sick, I hope you feel better ASAP :hugs:
> 
> Jumik: Glad all is well with baby but must be so frustrating not knowing the gender after the scan.
> 
> lilmisscaviar: Hope you feel better soon, especially for your trip!
> 
> Doing well over here except I feel tired all the time again, seems I'm either exhausted all the time or can't sleep or both. I felt proper baby kicks last night though while I was lying down watching TV, very soft kicks and only a couple but it is the best feeling :cloud9: Can't wait until it becomes more frequent and noticeable.

Im over 18 wks, bary feel anything. Third time mom. Honestly wonder if something is wrong with my baby. My placenta is not in the way either. So jealous of you to get to feel baby move.


----------



## KRobbo

Sounds like you all have nicer midwives than mine! She would not even entertain the idea of using the Doppler at 16 weeks. It kind of makes me glad I'm high risk and am unlikely to see her again!!


----------



## saraaa

My midwife said they no longer listen to heart beat and gave me a leaflet on it because all it will tell them is that the baby is alive &#128533; 
I'm from the uk, in Suffolk. 
Glad I've got my own doppler lol, I know not to use it for reassurance if I feel something is wrong but it's nice to have heard baby from 8 weeks loud and clear! :)


----------



## drjo718

Crazy bird, my gender scan is June 6! We just happened to see parts when we did the nuchal scan, so we think boy. I'm not announcing to anyone til after the true gender and anatomy scan, though.


----------



## MEPride

Sorry for not being on too much recently. It's been very stressful at home. My mother, who has lupus, started getting sick 2 weeks ago. One week ago she was admitted to the hospital where she deteriorated quickly. She had diverticulitis, a perforated bowel, and obstructed colon. The doctor made her wait for surgery, saying it would get better. He missed something on her bloodwork. Another doctor stepped in after 3 days of agonizing pain. She had stopped urinating; her abdomen was swollen and collecting fluid like a person 15 months pregnant.... she was dying. The new doctor saw this and took her in for emergency surgery where she almost didn't make it. Her body was so stressed she had cardiac problems. After surgery she was out for almost 24 hours. But she has finally turned a corner for the better and should hopefully be out of the ICU soon. Needless to say I've barely slept or ate. The stress was causing me to cramp up to the point where I had to leave work early. Saw my mw and heard the heart beat. All is well there. 

We are all trying to recover as best we can. It should not have gotten as bad as it did. 

For now the cramping has subsided along with a lot of the stress. There is hope yet that she will make it. But she won't be in any condition to do anything for a long while, including going to my 20 week ultrasound in a week.

I may yet be absent from the forum for a while... but I thought I should let you all know why


----------



## Passiflora

Hello everybody! I'm new in this forum, and expecting first child (my EDD: 
16 October).

Will you relocate this thread in 2nd trimester? 
Thank you!


----------



## Meditteranean

Oh MePride, I'm sooooo sorry to hear about your mom :( 
Thank goodness that Dr saw the issue and she's doing better! Praying for a speedy recovery for her


----------



## Meditteranean

We had our gender reveal party last night and....... it's a GIRL!!!!!
I freaked out! I'm over the moon excited!!!!


----------



## Orglethorp

Passiflora- Welcome! I don't think threads can be moved without flagging down a moderator. People seem much chattier here in the 1st trimester board anyway  Just subscribe to the thread if you're worried you'll lose it. 

OH is counting down to our next scan <3 He's so excited to find out if we're expecting a boy or a girl!

Went back to work today after 9 days off (6 for travel to visit family, 3 for sick). I'm feeling my usual worked too much round ligament complaints, but my abs in general are sore and complaining. I don't know if this is "you didn't work for a week, what the heck!" soreness, or "you're a whole extra week along, deal with it" soreness.


----------



## Passiflora

Meditteranean said:


> We had our gender reveal party last night and....... it's a GIRL!!!!!
> I freaked out! I'm over the moon excited!!!!

I'm really happy for you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6924.JPG
File size: 163.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsReed2015

Meditteranean said:


> We had our gender reveal party last night and....... it's a GIRL!!!!!
> I freaked out! I'm over the moon excited!!!!

Amazing! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Passiflora

Meditteranean said:


> We had our gender reveal party last night and....... it's a GIRL!!!!!
> I freaked out! I'm over the moon excited!!!!




Orglethorp said:


> Passiflora- Welcome! I don't think threads can be moved without flagging down a moderator. People seem much chattier here in the 1st trimester board anyway  Just subscribe to the thread if you're worried you'll lose it.
> 
> OH is counting down to our next scan <3 He's so excited to find out if we're expecting a boy or a girl!
> 
> Went back to work today after 9 days off (6 for travel to visit family, 3 for sick). I'm feeling my usual worked too much round ligament complaints, but my abs in general are sore and complaining. I don't know if this is "you didn't work for a week, what the heck!" soreness, or "you're a whole extra week along, deal with it" soreness.

Thanks for the quick response! Hope you get well soon! I still have sickness, and it was never just a morning sickness. But right now I feel much better.
Do you still ride your horse?

l have a problem with gas. Maybe someone here can help me with a good advice. Tums and gas-x don't work for me.:nope:


----------



## saraaa

Meditteranean said:


> We had our gender reveal party last night and....... it's a GIRL!!!!!
> I freaked out! I'm over the moon excited!!!!

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Orglethorp

Passiflora said:


> Do you still ride your horse?

The gentleman in my avatar is sadly not mine, but I ride him when I get the chance! I had horses growing up, and I really miss it. This guy is owned by a stable that does lessons & day-leases for trail rides out where my mother lives. We've been riding with them since I was 15, and he's been my usual partner ever since my main mare Flicka got too old and was retired from everything except the gentlest of short session little kid lessons, about 5 years back. His name is Bonanza :) My mom and I usually still ride together whenever I visit, but being pregnany and having so many other things to accomplish when OH and I visited last weekend, we didn't make it out there. Maybe next summer.

I find it ironic that my mother thinks I shouldn't ride now, at 17 weeks, anyway. She rode during her first pregnancy (me) up until 6 months! She then had me in the saddle in front of her as soon as I could hold my own head up. I guess years and a second kid have made her more concerned


----------



## KRobbo

Congratulations Med!


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks ladies!!!! I'm sooo happy and started shopping already!!! My bank account is going to be in trouble! Lol


----------



## saraaa

I haven't started shopping yet, I've bought a pack of sleepsuits and the pair of shoes I used for my reveal. After I've had my 20 week scan and they confirm she's definitely a girl then I'll be able to splurge :haha:


----------



## KRobbo

I haven't started shopping but I have been handed clothes from friends. This is going to be one well dressed little lady!
Oh actually I have bought a few item from a supermarket sale. I also have loads of unisex baby clothes as we were team yellow with my boys.


----------



## Amandasb84

We had our gender scan and we are.................Team PINK!!!

My daughter is over the moon as are me and my partner


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats on the girls!!! Our ratio is now even at 6 girls and 6 boys! :)

MePride - So sorry to hear what a time your mom is having. I'm glad they were able to figure out the problem and I hope she improves quickly. I can't imagine how stressful that must be right now. :(


----------



## Amandasb84

Sorry can i move my due date to the 14th October sorry should of mentioned that in my last post

Thanks :)


----------



## KRobbo

Congratulations Amanda! 

We all went to the zoo yesterday for my youngest's third birthday and I am paying for it today! Cramps and a very painful pelvic area. I can't wait for DH to get home so I can have a bath and hide from my children!


----------



## angelgirl86

Welcome Passiflora!

MEPride: I am so sorry to hear about your mom, glad a doctor had some sense to get her properly treated. I hope that she starts to feel better soon and that the stress eases up for all of you :hugs:

Med: CONGRATS! It will be so much fun to dress up a little girl I bet! 

Amanda: CONGRATS to you as well! :happydance:

We find out what we're having in a little over 2 weeks, hopefully the time flies because I'm anxious to know. We started shopping for some clothes here and there but once we find out my wallet is going to suffer too :haha:


----------



## Meditteranean

Amandasb84 said:


> We had our gender scan and we are.................Team PINK!!!
> 
> My daughter is over the moon as are me and my partner


Congrats Amanda!!!! So happy you guys got another girl if that's what you wanted.


----------



## KRobbo

My eldest was just reading to me and little one in my tummy went mad squirming away. He was delighted and carried on reading way more than normal just for her! One of those precious moments that remind us why we lead this busy crazy life - now off to jiu jitsu! 

I hope everyone is feeling well today xx


----------



## verily

I am so tired. Despite getting the flu shot in Jan., I managed to catch the flu last week. Tylenol helped keep the fever under control (and tamiflu seemed to help knock it out entirely by the 3rd day), but that was pretty anxiety inducing. 

I'm back at work this week, but I just want to crawl under my desk and sleep. :sad2:

On the flip side, I had my anatomy scan on Monday. Baby is looking good (58th percentile for size) and no issues were seen. But of course, my little brat was hiding way up at the top and playing with her feet in a little ball, so it was hard to get some of the measurements. They couldn't finish the diaphragm measurement and some long scans of the heart (but the heart was looking good with the measurements they did get), but the doctor seemed unconcerned.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Med and Amanda! Not so blue this month after all ;)

So sorry to hear about your mum, MEP. I hope she's feeling better soon :hugs:

Hope everyone's doing well :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, I hope you're feeling better soon, Verily! Yay for the good anatomy scan though :)


----------



## Amandasb84

Meditteranean said:


> Amandasb84 said:
> 
> 
> We had our gender scan and we are.................Team PINK!!!
> 
> My daughter is over the moon as are me and my partner
> 
> 
> Congrats Amanda!!!! So happy you guys got another girl if that's what you wanted.Click to expand...

Thanks i would of been happy either way but i do think having 2 the same sex would make life a little easier and my daughter really wanted a sister so she is happy :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Verily, sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather. It's horrible getting sick when you're pregnant cause there's not much we can take . I have a cold myself and I just have to let it run it's course. Meanwhile, my husband has a tickle and he's popping meds like crazy. Congrats on the great anatomy scan! Do you have any pics? Are you team yellow? I cant remember. 

I have my anatomy scan on Friday! I'm hoping baby co-operates so we can see parts and have double confirmation that it's a girl :)


----------



## Orglethorp

7 weeks (not showing at all) vs yesterday, 17+4. 
Most people who see me all the time say I'm not showing at all yet, and I think that's because I've always had a bit of belly chub, but as you can see it's been pushed higher by the extra roundness coming in above the public bone. So excited to finally be "showing" :happydance: 

I'm going for my monthly checkup in about an hour, so we'll see if they finally say I've gained. Last month I was down 3 lbs overall. I doubt that'll be the case today!

Anatomy scan in 2 weeks!


Edit: Up a pound from last month, but still down 2 overall since my first appointment at 6+5. Redistribution, but no gain yet. *shrugs*

In other news, just tried on my wedding dress in front of my mother in law to see if it needs alterations, being that I bought a size up 2 years ago not knowing where I'd be with pregnancy. Looks like it'll actually fit like a glove over a 28 week belly & boobs, leaving just the straps to be altered, which she says she can eaasily do the week before when we known what my boobs are doing. SO relieved I don't have a big expensive alteration to do. (Wedding is July 21st, which is exactly 28 weeks)
 



Attached Files:







7wVs17w4d.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## KRobbo

That's definitely a bump Orglethorpe- looking good! My bump is ridiculous for 18 weeks as this is my third.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4946.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mrs B.

Nice bumps ladies! Here's my 17w4d bump...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0889.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MEPride

Thanks for the sympathies, ladies. Mom is doing a lot better now. I'm cautiously optimistic she is out of immediate danger and on the mend. Hopefully she will be released from the hospital in a couple days.

Ooh, are we doing bump pics again?! I can participate this time as I've finally popped within the last couple weeks and have something to show!! Sorry for the bathroom pic. Im at work, hahaha. I'm 20 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe I'm at the halfway point!!!!

Friday is my anatomy and gender scan! I can't wait! Not even nervous though I am sure I will be when I wake up on Friday!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2693.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Conundrum

Ladies may I rejoin? Beautiful bumps by the way. 

ME I hope your mother continues to get better.


----------



## Orglethorp

Of course, Conundrum. Welcome back :)


----------



## KRobbo

Lovely bumps everyone! Xx


----------



## Meditteranean

Beautiful bumps ladies!!! Yeah ME for Mom doing better!!! Are you finding out gender? My anatomy scan is on Friday too!!!

Here's mine last night at 17+5. (I used my 'beginning of the week sign') I feel like I'm smaller today!?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0883.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MEPride

Meditteranean said:


> Beautiful bumps ladies!!! Yeah ME for Mom doing better!!! Are you finding out gender? My anatomy scan is on Friday too!!!
> 
> Here's mine last night at 17+5. (I used my 'beginning of the week sign') I feel like I'm smaller today!?

Yes! We are finding out gender! Super excited!! Everyone on both sides would like to see a girl but everyone on both sides thinks it is a boy! We will see sooooon! So excited!


----------



## Conundrum

FX you get your genders ladies. 

Orglethorp, thank you.


----------



## Amandasb84

Loving all the bump pics, this is my bump few weeks ago @ 15 + 4
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4107.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KRobbo

I just had a call from the midwife at the hospital and I have to go and pick up my blood glucose monitor as I have gestational diabetes again. I knew this would happen but it still sucks. It was nice having 18 weeks without loads of appointments.


----------



## MEPride

Sorry to hear that KRobbo &#128546;

I've been taking a low dose of metformin throughout my pregnancy because of my PCOS diagnosis pre-pregnancy. Do you have to go on insulin, metformin, or just simply alter your diet and monitor?

Not looking forward to THAT test in a few weeks....


----------



## Nita2806

Hi Ladies, very late to join in and hope I may?

I am due 4 November, my OB however strongly believes baby will be here before end October :)


----------



## KRobbo

Of course - hi Nita!

Me - I was on insulin both previous pregnancies. Currently my results are borderline so they only want me to monitor my bs levels. This is an improvement to my last pregnancy as I was on insulin by 10 weeks. This time round I am not working full time. And I have spent years now educating myself on diet so I really hope I can manage with diet alone. If I can't I won't be upset though - well maybe only a little moan and then move on! 

I hope your GTT goes well and is clear for you x


----------



## MrsReed2015

Love the bump updates.. I never get bored of staring at bumps :haha:

Here is mine at 19 weeks. I have been monitored for high BP due to pre eclampsia in my last pregnancy, but all is well! So I'm pleased!

Anatomy scan is in just over a week when I'm 20+4. But we're staying team yellow.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0509.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## verily

Lots of lovely bumps, ladies! I have a b-shaped belly to start with and my organs are making the top half pop up and out. People already want to touch my belly and I'm like "uhhh, that's my stomach and intestines smashed up there". 

Meditteranean: I found out I was team pink with my NIPT, but they visually confirmed it at the scan. <3 I'm super excited.

KRobbo: That's a super big bummer on the GD diagnosis. I didn't even know they tested that early, but I guess it makes sense to check if you had it before. Did they catch it on a urine test? I worry bunches that I'll wind up with it as I have a large # of risk factors (age, weight, my mother has Type I).


----------



## Mrs B.

Lovely bumps everyone!

Welcome back, Conundrum, and welcome, Nita!

Ugh, sorry KRobbo :( That really sucks :(


----------



## Meditteranean

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow at 18+1. When they called today to remind me I asked if I was showing to be earlier than 18 weeks would they have to repeat the scan. She said yes and they try to book 19-20 weeks for that reason. I told her I am only 18 weeks and she strongly advised me to change it. The problem is between mine and my husbands schedules I can only book at 18+5 which is not that much further ahead or go by myself which I dont' want to do. I really dont' mind having to possibly get another scan but I just want them to see everything clearly and not risk that things would be better later on but not rebook me. When I booked it, the receptionist had no issue with me booking at 18+1. 

I am still a worry wart about everything this pregnancy.


----------



## KRobbo

Verily - my midwife didn't want to test until 28 weeks but the consultant insisted it was done by 18 weeks due to my history. Unfortunately I get it bad with insulin required x4 daily. I really hope you don't get it. My only risk factor is my dad has type 2. I'm middle bmi and relatively fit so unfortunately the genes are strong in me! However I am doing much better than last time as I was on insulin by 10 weeks and they only want me to monitor so far as my results are borderline.

Thanks for the sympathy though guys it makes me feel better. I've just completed my first pregnancy hiit class to try and combat it with exercise and I'm going to be sore tomorrow!

Me- how confident are you of your dates? If you're really confident I would go and not worry, I'm sure they'll see what they need.


----------



## Meditteranean

KRobbo, your GD sounds much better this time around. Fingers crossed you won't need the insulin this time. Thanks for the reassurance. I hope it goes good. 

I took OPK's so I know by them bumping me ahead 5 days after my nuchal scan, my due date is where I thought it should be within a day or two. (I could have ovulated the day I got the + or within 2 days) 

Verily, how far along were you when you had your scan? Do you mind strangers touching your bump?


----------



## angelgirl86

verily: Sorry you haven't been feeling so well :hugs: Glad to hear your baby is looking good! 

Orglethorp: Yay for a bump! Glad to hear your wedding dress will fit as expected. 

MEPride: Glad to hear your mom is doing better, hope she gets to go home soon. Lovely bump! I bet you are super excited about the scan, good luck! 

KRobbo: Sorry you have to deal with GD :hugs:

Nita: Welcome! 

Med: Hopefully you will get good results from the scan and they can see what they need to but if not hopefully they'll rebook it ASAP! 

Lovely bumps ladies, so nice to see everyone starting to pop now! Here is where I'm at at 18w4d (sorry it's a little blurry). 

https://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/6/5/2/2/5/0/webimg/948511531_o.jpg

Anatomy scan in exactly 2 weeks and my 3rd appointment is on Monday. I'll be 20w4d for my scan, so excited! Hoping by 20w or so I'll be able to feel baby kick from the outside so I can share the experience with hubby but until then I'm so grateful to be feeling kicks every day now :happydance:


----------



## Nita2806

Thank you for the welcome :) I love seeing the bumps... I have a small bump - which looks like I eat all my husbands food :haha: (he is very skinny) I hope it will pop into a proper bump soon.

I have my 16 week appointment in 2 weeks (which seems like a rather rare appointment since most women seem to go at 12 and then 20 weeks) any ways, will it be too soon to ask my OB about the gender? Should I rather wait for the 20 week appointment to ask? 3 of my friends told me they knew already by 16 weeks, and another friend she had to wait for 20 weeks :?


----------



## MEPride

Welcome Nita! A lot of people find out earlier than 20 weeks if they get certain genetic testing done that automatically detects the baby's sex. Others book a private scan to find out the sex. In most instances (at least in the states) you won't find out until week 20 when you get an anatomy scan and ask for the baby's sex.

But the longer you wait the more accurate they will be about telling you the sex of the baby


----------



## MEPride

20 min until my anatomy and gender scan!! So excited and nervous!!!! &#128518;


----------



## Orglethorp

If you actually at 16weeks at your scan, you absolutely can ask for gender and be fairly confident in the answer. Gender reading is accurate starting from 16 weeks in most cases. If you end up measuring a little behind what you thought, though, and you're not quite 16w, it might not be accurate.


----------



## verily

Meditteranean: I was 18w1d with my anatomy scan. I've always had pretty standard cycles, and the baby was measuring right on track at 12 weeks, so there was no concern about doing a scan too early. The perinatologist wants to see me every 6 weeks, so that put me on the early end of doing an anatomy scan (which is done somewhere 18-22 weeks). I guess I'm considered high risk due to my age and they want to play it safe. 

I mind currently when people try to touch my stomach because I know how low the baby is sitting and everyone wants to put their hand high. I won't mind when I'm much further along.

MePride: I hope your anatomy scan goes well and the baby cooperates the entire time!


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks for the advice regarding the gender :) my appointment will be when I am 16+4 so hopefully we find out then. My next appointment after that should be just before I am 21 weeks, I guess thats when I will get my anatomy scan :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck MEPride - can't wait to hear if you are blue or green!!


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks verily! I was 18+1 today and my scan measuremed me at 18+2 so right on track. And she confirmed GIRL!!! My placenta is on the belly side so I haven't been feeling distinct kicks yet. 

MePride, how did your appointment go?


----------



## KRobbo

Congrats Med! I think we have swung the balance to more girls now??


----------



## verily

Congrats Meditteranean! More for Team Pink!


----------



## Conundrum

Congratulations on team pink Verily and Mediterranean! 

K I am sorry about the GD. FX it stays manageable 

ME FX LO is cooperative and you had a lovely scan


----------



## angelgirl86

Yay congrats Med!


----------



## MEPride

Anatomy scan went great today!! Measuring on the slightly larger side of normal, which is not unexpected. I'm the shortest in my family at 5'8". DH is 6'2". I have a cousin at 6'8" and DH's family are all 6'0" and up.

And we are officially..........


TEAM PINK!! It's a girl!

And she was not shy about it! She had the sonographers laughing. She has been taking my prenatal yoga very seriously. Feet were up by her face, one arm by her head, and one by her butt, her head was turned away and though she was moving around she did NOT want to change positions!!!

And my suspicions were confirmed. I have an anterior placenta which is why the kicks I've been feeling haven't gotten stronger and I never feel them in the center. I'm amazed that I've been feeling kicks at all, let alone since week 14!!!


We are so in love and super excited about a girl!


----------



## KRobbo

Yay! Congratulations MePride!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats MEP!!


----------



## Conundrum

Congratulations MEP!


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats MePride!!!


----------



## angelgirl86

That's awesome news congrats MePride!


----------



## saraaa

Congrats MePride! :)


----------



## Orglethorp

Woke up to find that awful cold is trying to come back to round 2. Ugh. I was at a friend's daughter's 1st birthday, and both the mother and one of the young cousins were coughing all over the place, so I had a feeling I'd be feeling crappy today. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the North American ladies here :)


----------



## saraaa

I've been struck down with it thanks to my son too! I think I've got a chest infection as well. 
Asked on my mum group about pregnant lady remedies for coughs and a lot of them suggested pineapple to eat/drink to help, and it did stop my coughing! 
I hate honey otherwise I would of have done honey and lemon.


----------



## Meditteranean

Happy Mothers Day too all with kids already and everyone here that's already mothering the little beans they are carrying!!!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats MEpride!! My first was a girl and it was soooo much fun shopping for her! So glad everything looked great on your scan as well.

We officially have more girls than boys in the group right now! Let me know if I have missed any gender updates. :)


----------



## verily

I was drinking a ton of decaf tea with honey and lemon to help cope with congestion. I don't think it really worked, but it tastes nice at least. If I wasn't pregnant, I'd be pouring whiskey into it too. :winkwink:

I've read warm lemonade (lemon/water/sugar, not the fizzy soft drink) can help as well. 

Congrats MEPride on Team Pink!


----------



## PSamuel

MEPride said:


> Anatomy scan went great today!! Measuring on the slightly larger side of normal, which is not unexpected. I'm the shortest in my family at 5'8". DH is 6'2". I have a cousin at 6'8" and DH's family are all 6'0" and up.
> 
> And we are officially..........
> 
> 
> TEAM PINK!! It's a girl!
> 
> And she was not shy about it! She had the sonographers laughing. She has been taking my prenatal yoga very seriously. Feet were up by her face, one arm by her head, and one by her butt, her head was turned away and though she was moving around she did NOT want to change positions!!!
> 
> And my suspicions were confirmed. I have an anterior placenta which is why the kicks I've been feeling haven't gotten stronger and I never feel them in the center. I'm amazed that I've been feeling kicks at all, let alone since week 14!!!
> 
> 
> We are so in love and super excited about a girl!

Congratulations MEPride!!!! Glad your anatomy scan went well. You have a lil yogi in the making :D 

Hope you're mom is on the recovery path too and you had a good Mother's day.


----------



## PSamuel

Oglethorp, Saraaa and Verily - hope you ladies boot the cold soon. 

One home remedy which works well for congestion for me - Hot milk + turmeric + pepper powder + sugar/honey to taste. It loosens up the stuff and gets it out of the system.


----------



## PSamuel

Meditteranean - Yay for little baby girl! 

KRobbo - sorry to hear about the GD. Hope it stays manageable for you this time. Good luck! It's a constant worry in the bad of my head that I may be in for GD too - coz my dad (and most men on dad's side fam) have diabetes.


----------



## PSamuel

Sorry if I missed any of the updates ladies, tried to catch up quickly from work.

Loving all the baby bumps! Too cute! :flower:

As for me: I had my mid-preg ultrasound on Saturday at 19 weeks. It went on for almost an hour! The tech was so focused, she didn't even talk to me for the 45 mins or so. I could feel baby kicking away especially sincei had a full bladder! :haha: She took measurements with a full bladder, empty bladder and transvaginally. The last 10 mins she let me husband in the room and finally showed me the screen. Baby was bouncing away! She also revealed the gender.

.....we are team...... PINK!!!!! :pink:

DH and I are over the moon ecstatic!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Tomorrow is my appointment with the doc - hopefully she has the ultrasound report and can give us more details.

Will try to upload a pic of baby girl and my bump from my phone.


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats PSamuel on your baby girl!!!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Yay PSamuel! Another girl in the group! That makes our girls leading the boys by 2. Statistically speaking, that might mean at least a few of our team yellow girls are carrying boys right now. :)

My anatomy scan is in 4 hours! I already know it's a boy but I'm feeling nervous about this scan. My first was born with a tongue tie and a sacral dimple which are both mid line defects so I'm nervous about spina bifida. It also doesn't help that one of my work friends's friend had a baby born with the most severe form of spina bifida and they had no clue before birth that she had it! I'm trying not to worry. I wasn't nervous for my anatomy scan with my daughter but I'm not sure I truly understood what all they were looking for. Fingers crossed all seems well!


----------



## MrsReed2015

I have to admit I am so jealous of all you ladies finding out the gender. My scan is on Monday and we are firmly staying team yellow.

I would love to know who keeps kicking me at 4am though!:haha:


----------



## lindsayms05

MrsReed2015 said:


> I have to admit I am so jealous of all you ladies finding out the gender. My scan is on Monday and we are firmly staying team yellow.
> 
> I would love to know who keeps kicking me at 4am though!:haha:

You have so much more will power than I ever could!! I asked them to check at 14 weeks lol. I knew there was no way I could even pretend I was going to wait. :haha:


----------



## MEPride

lindsayms05 said:


> MrsReed2015 said:
> 
> 
> I have to admit I am so jealous of all you ladies finding out the gender. My scan is on Monday and we are firmly staying team yellow.
> 
> I would love to know who keeps kicking me at 4am though!:haha:
> 
> You have so much more will power than I ever could!! I asked them to check at 14 weeks lol. I knew there was no way I could even pretend I was going to wait. :haha:Click to expand...


I'm with you!! I am such a planner and couldn't WAIT to find out so I could paint the nursery and get prepared!!!


----------



## verily

I'm the same way. To me, finding out early on is just as much a surprise as finding out at the end. I like being able to prepare well ahead of time.

Congrats on Team Pink, PSamuel!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I agree that I'd rather find out ASAP. Although I do envy those that can wait the entire 9 months to find out, I like to prepare ahead of time, especially if we are up for a bit of gender disappointment. Also yellow, green and grey clothes aren't always the cutest lol.

Congrats on your pink bundles Med, MEPride and PSamuel! :pink:

Sorry for MIA ladies but we were away on our babymoon this past week. We took one since this is going to be our final baby. Anyways, all is going well. Baby is kicking up a storm now. I feel him daily, almost constantly. For some reason he is the opposite of my other kids. Whereas they kicked more from the carb/sugar rush after I'd eat, he kicks more when I'm hungry, as if to tell me that he needs food NOW lol. Here is my 21 week bump:
 



Attached Files:







21weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm SO excited to find out if I'm team pink or team blue! It's a week away now (next Wednesday) and I'm beyond excited! So is OH. He's been counting down for weeks. 

We haven't bothered with private scans (don't even know if that's a possibility around here), my GP doesn't have an ultrasound machine (I don't switch to being followed by my OB until 28 weeks), and I'm not high risk. All this means I saw my bean at 11+5 and haven't since, because 12 & 18-20 are the only standard scans around here unless 20 reveals reason to check again at 32.


----------



## lindsayms05

I had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Everything looked good except for, ironically, they weren't able to get a good view of the spine because of the position the baby was laying in. She had me jump up and down, walk around, roll on one side, roll on the other, eat some chocolate but he just wouldn't cooperate. She assured me, and my doctor later assured me, that they do not suspect something is wrong...they just weren't able to see what they wanted to see. They have me scheduled for another ultrasound in 2 weeks to recheck. I'm trying to relax and take their word for it but of course it has me a little worried. Good news is I will get to peak at my baby again! Now that my cervical length scans are done, and my cervix is holding strong YAY, I wasn't sure if/when I would get another ultrasound. So far, my blood pressure has been perfect. Although, 22 weeks was when I went on BP meds with my daughter which then put me in the high risk group and I was got NST and an ultrasound every week for the last several weeks of my pregnancy. Hopefully my BP stays under control this time and I don't have to worry about it.

Everything else went well. Baby is still a boy lol. All measurements were slightly ahead. Head circumference was in the 60% which shocked me because my daughter always had the biggest noggin. LOL!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Sorry I've been MIA lately, it's been crazy busy around here, and it's just going to get busier unfortunately, at least the time will go by fast. I have been busy training some girls in for when I'm on maternity leave as well as graduations and graduation parties...I think we have the whole month of June every weekend busy. :ugh:

Anyways, things are going well, I've only gained about 5 pounds so I'm right on track with weight. I'm huge. I waddle already, so this will be interesting, baby boy is sitting so low it's hard for me to find shirts that fit me because he's sitting lower. Today I have my 20 week ultrasound, we will see if he will be bigger or smaller than my other two children. I have everything written down from their pregnancies, Sophia's weight @ 20 weeks was 13 oz., and Gavin's weight at 20 weeks was 11 oz. So we knew she was going to be bigger than Gavin :) It's quite exciting to see how much they are developing in just a few short weeks! 

Hope things are well with all of you ladies. <3


----------



## Conundrum

Congratulations on all of the new pink bumps!

Lindsay I am glad your scan went well for the most part. Worrying is in our nature but FX your follow up is perfect and you get to enjoy some more pictures of LO.

Kittey I hope your scan goes well! Sorry you've been so busy hopefully you will get some down time soon.


----------



## nlk

Came home to find that DH had booked a surprise private gender scan for us! So we are now team PINK! Already have a toddler boy so now one of each. Absolutely chuffed!


----------



## Mrs B.

Wow, we're really turning pink this month!! Congrats everyone :)


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats on all the pink ladies! :happydance:

lindsay I'm sure all is well they probably just want to be absolutely certain, always nice to get to see baby again though :)

We find out what we're having in a week! I feel like this is going to be the slowest week ever :haha:


----------



## MEPride

lindsayms05 said:


> I had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Everything looked good except for, ironically, they weren't able to get a good view of the spine because of the position the baby was laying in. She had me jump up and down, walk around, roll on one side, roll on the other, eat some chocolate but he just wouldn't cooperate. She assured me, and my doctor later assured me, that they do not suspect something is wrong...they just weren't able to see what they wanted to see. They have me scheduled for another ultrasound in 2 weeks to recheck. I'm trying to relax and take their word for it but of course it has me a little worried. Good news is I will get to peak at my baby again! Now that my cervical length scans are done, and my cervix is holding strong YAY, I wasn't sure if/when I would get another ultrasound. So far, my blood pressure has been perfect. Although, 22 weeks was when I went on BP meds with my daughter which then put me in the high risk group and I was got NST and an ultrasound every week for the last several weeks of my pregnancy. Hopefully my BP stays under control this time and I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> Everything else went well. Baby is still a boy lol. All measurements were slightly ahead. Head circumference was in the 60% which shocked me because my daughter always had the biggest noggin. LOL!

Don't you worry about the ultrasound! I have to go back next week for an ultrasound for similar reasons. My girl just wouldn't stop pretending to be a yogi to cooperate. We are missing a hand, profile and facial bones, and something else I can't remember. Just be happy you and I get to see our little beans again!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

lindsayms05 said:


> I had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Everything looked good except for, ironically, they weren't able to get a good view of the spine because of the position the baby was laying in. She had me jump up and down, walk around, roll on one side, roll on the other, eat some chocolate but he just wouldn't cooperate. She assured me, and my doctor later assured me, that they do not suspect something is wrong...they just weren't able to see what they wanted to see. They have me scheduled for another ultrasound in 2 weeks to recheck. I'm trying to relax and take their word for it but of course it has me a little worried. Good news is I will get to peak at my baby again! Now that my cervical length scans are done, and my cervix is holding strong YAY, I wasn't sure if/when I would get another ultrasound. So far, my blood pressure has been perfect. Although, 22 weeks was when I went on BP meds with my daughter which then put me in the high risk group and I was got NST and an ultrasound every week for the last several weeks of my pregnancy. Hopefully my BP stays under control this time and I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> Everything else went well. Baby is still a boy lol. All measurements were slightly ahead. Head circumference was in the 60% which shocked me because my daughter always had the biggest noggin. LOL!

Try not to worry too much. Chances are everything is fine. Techs just have a time limit to get the scan done, and if baby is uncooperative, they just have you come back. DS1 was the same way. I still have his anatomy scan pics showing him face-planted in my placenta :shock: He just wouldn't sit still! This LO was also giving the tech a hard time seeing his genitals so maybe it is a boy thing? I suppose they don't call them "bouncing baby boys" for nothing lol. Anyways they had me come back with DS1 and everything was fine.


----------



## Orglethorp

19 weeks today! And as far as I know, still haven't gained weight. Just redistributing it  Anyone else? 
I certainly don't want to be huge before my wedding in 9 weeks, but I'm really starting to wonder when the baby weight happens, and if it's going to sneak up on me.


----------



## KRobbo

I've put only a couple of pounds on and I'm still a whole stone (14lbs) lighter than this time last year. 

I've been a bit quiet lately as I'm focusing on my diet and blood sugar levels. I've now on meds at night for my levels. 

I hope everything is going well for everyone and congratulations on all the pink bundles. I have my anatomy scan on Wednesday next week.


----------



## MEPride

Orglethorp said:


> 19 weeks today! And as far as I know, still haven't gained weight. Just redistributing it  Anyone else?
> I certainly don't want to be huge before my wedding in 9 weeks, but I'm really starting to wonder when the baby weight happens, and if it's going to sneak up on me.

My weight snuck up on me right around week 18. That's also around when I really popped. And now it's been a steady 1 lb per week.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Is anyone feeling hiccups yet? I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks and now they're daily, multiple times a day.


----------



## PSamuel

lilmisscaviar said:


> Is anyone feeling hiccups yet? I've been feeling them for about 2 weeks and now they're daily, multiple times a day.

How do hiccups feel?

I can feel my girl wiggle around now and then, but don't think its hiccups yet. This morning DH felt LO move for the very first time. He's on cloud 9! :cloud9: :D


----------



## MEPride

I felt hiccups only once, after I ate an extremely large amount of popcorn, LOL! &#128514; 

Popcorn doesn't generally agree with my system so I eat it rarely as a special treat. When I do I tend to binge. A lot. It does t surprise me she got hiccups!!! I'm not 100% certain it was hiccups as I've never felt them before but this was a different movement. Past movement have been kind of random punches and kicks. But this time it was rhythmic and lasted about a minute, but otherwise felt similar to other punches and kicks.


Ladies, I need your advice. I'm putting together my baby registry. I've registered at BabyList and Target. And I am overwhelmed by the utter cost of things. Nothing I've registered for has a really high cost with the exception of a few items (stroller, bassinet, etc) but the cost all together is unbelieveable. My shower will be relatively small so I am concerned about this cost.

Any suggestions on how to make this cost less without compromising quality or safety? Any secrets for coupons or suggestions for certain times to buy or specific places to buy from??


----------



## Orglethorp

Most diaper/formula companies offers coupons, samples and other freebies to expecting mothers. Do a google search for all the companies you can think of and see if their websites have a place to register for an account. Most of the ones that do offer these perks will ask about your due date, or have an additional sign-up after basic registration. Most of the ones I signed up for specifically stated that they send stuff close to the baby's due date, but I've already got a coupon from Similac and sample diapers from Natty. 

Other than that, keep an eye out in classifieds for second hand baby stuff. Some stuff you probably do want new, like a car seat, but things like the crib, mattress & blankets can all easily be washed and used again with a new baby. Same for high chairs, play pens, etc. Just make sure what you're buying isn't broken, and Google search the serial numbers to ensure nothing was recalled. 



Last night I did something I always do without thinking too much about it - nudged the drawer under the oven shut with my foot. It was only sticking out an inch, not even completely open, but because of the way our kitchen is arranged, that prevents the dish washer door from opening flat. So I nudged it, like I always do. Something in the vacinity of my sacrum (triangular bone made of fused vertebra forming the centre back of your pelvis) popped and I instantly felt a LOT of pain in my groin area. It eased off pretty quickly, but walking has hurt a lot ever since, and something was clunking in an out of place in my lower back every time I moved in bed last night. I usually experience looseness in the pelvic area during AF, so I'm not too alarmed, but dang this makes walking hurt a lot now that I'm 19 weeks! Worried that I'm going to have to skip out on work tomorrow. Working today sucked. I was uncomfortable all day, and I was trying to do so little in terms of lifting & climbing ladders that I felt downright useless.


----------



## MEPride

Orglethorp said:


> Most diaper/formula companies offers coupons, samples and other freebies to expecting mothers. Do a google search for all the companies you can think of and see if their websites have a place to register for an account. Most of the ones that do offer these perks will ask about your due date, or have an additional sign-up after basic registration. Most of the ones I signed up for specifically stated that they send stuff close to the baby's due date, but I've already got a coupon from Similac and sample diapers from Natty.
> 
> Other than that, keep an eye out in classifieds for second hand baby stuff. Some stuff you probably do want new, like a car seat, but things like the crib, mattress & blankets can all easily be washed and used again with a new baby. Same for high chairs, play pens, etc. Just make sure what you're buying isn't broken, and Google search the serial numbers to ensure nothing was recalled.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I did something I always do without thinking too much about it - nudged the drawer under the oven shut with my foot. It was only sticking out an inch, not even completely open, but because of the way our kitchen is arranged, that prevents the dish washer door from opening flat. So I nudged it, like I always do. Something in the vacinity of my sacrum (triangular bone made of fused vertebra forming the centre back of your pelvis) popped and I instantly felt a LOT of pain in my groin area. It eased off pretty quickly, but walking has hurt a lot ever since, and something was clunking in an out of place in my lower back every time I moved in bed last night. I usually experience looseness in the pelvic area during AF, so I'm not too alarmed, but dang this makes walking hurt a lot now that I'm 19 weeks! Worried that I'm going to have to skip out on work tomorrow. Working today sucked. I was uncomfortable all day, and I was trying to do so little in terms of lifting & climbing ladders that I felt downright useless.

Sit on the edge of a bed, or better yet recline back with your knees bent to relax your muscles. Take a soft ball or fold a pillow in half and squeeze it, hard, between your knees. In most instances, this will 'reset' your pelvis safely. You may feel a pop or even discomfort as you do this but you should feel better almost immediately after (if it is successful). This move can also be used to strengthen your hip musculature to help stabilize your pelvis a little better. Make sure you breathe OUT when squeezing. I hope you feel better.

Thanks for the advice Orglethorp.


----------



## Conundrum

MEP, check with your area about when they do change overs in inventory. When they start getting ready to change products out, you can get huge discounts. With our first I paid for the floor models for the crib, highchair, bathtub and bouncy seat and saved roughly 60% off of the cost with items already put together. Loved it.


----------



## Orglethorp

Managed to get my sacrum clicked back into place last night. Relived, but also disappointed that I now have to work again today  Gonna be just as overly careful and feeling useless, because it feels like it could go again with any wrong movement. 

I managed to actually take my prenatal while I was still up in the bedroom this morning instead of putting it in my pocket for later like I always do. Popped something containing a lot of iron on an empty, growling stomach. Hurried down to the kitchen and grabbed a granola bar to get something in there with it ASAP. This may be fun...


----------



## MEPride

Orglethorp said:


> Managed to get my sacrum clicked back into place last night. Relived, but also disappointed that I now have to work again today  Gonna be just as overly careful and feeling useless, because it feels like it could go again with any wrong movement.
> 
> I managed to actually take my prenatal while I was still up in the bedroom this morning instead of putting it in my pocket for later like I always do. Popped something containing a lot of iron on an empty, growling stomach. Hurried down to the kitchen and grabbed a granola bar to get something in there with it ASAP. This may be fun...

Hahaha, good luck!
A couple tricks to help keep your pelvis in place. Squeeze the pillow x3 for 10 seconds each; do this twice a day. Don't stand on one leg. Don't step down really hard (like from the bottom step of your staircase). If you stretch do so on both sides of your body equally. Don't shift your weight while standing to one side. Don't cross your legs. These tips should help minimize chances of another pelvic misalignment.


----------



## Jumik

Hi guys. Had a 3D scan in Maryland yesterday and I'm team pink :pink:. Husband and daughter are happy so I'm happy. Bring on the shopping.


----------



## MEPride

Congrats Jumik! What a pink month October will be!


----------



## Conundrum

Orglethorp FX everything stays put and you can continue to enjoy some relief. Im sorry about work though. 

Jumik congratulations!


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats on your little girl Jumik!!!! 

I had my anatomy u/s and everything went well but I got a call to redo it as the radiologist couldn't be sure that my placenta was at least 2 cm away from the cervical opening due to a contraction. The contraction part was unnerving by upon speaking to my Dr, she assured me that Braxton Hicks is normal at this point.


----------



## Meditteranean

I won a 3D ultrasound so I'm booked in for that on Tuesday!!!! It's over $200 to pay for the package. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Conundrum

Mediterranean I'm glad your scan went well and super congratulations on winning another! Worst case with the placenta though is minor previa, which would mean another scan at around 28 weeks. FX it is nothing and you just got the jackpot on additional scans.


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks Conundrum. I had a close laid placenta with my son so the fear was that I would have placenta previa but on a later scan, it was fine as it had moved upward as my uterus grew. Fingers crossed the measurement isn't even outside the limit this time. I don't mind the ultrasounds but this will be 3 in 3 weeks. I'd rather them be spread out more :)


----------



## lindsayms05

MePride - Target clearances out old patterns of baby stuff in January and July so if you have a Target close, it's worth popping in frequently during July. I used to get all kinds of big baby items for 75% when I had a baby store on Ebay years ago.

As far as the necessities...I was so overwhelmed with what to get with my daughter. I ended up with just about every baby item imaginable and was completely surprised in how little you actually need. I breastfed my first, but went back to work at 8 weeks so a pump (which insurance covered) and bottles were a necessity for me. All of the other breastfeeding stuff was really unnecessary for me. I had several tubes of nipple cream and gel pads that I never even touched. I had boxes of breast pads that I didn't use and even had nipple shields, again that I didn't need. That is one area I definitely feel like I overspent. As far as bottles, buying the medela bottles only saved a lot rather than their breastfeeding sets because so much of the stuff was not needed. I had a few different types of feeding bottles but never bought any expensive sets of bottles because you never know what bottle is going to work best for your little one. I would suggest having several different kinds of bottles and then buying more of whichever bottle your baby prefers. My daughter did fine switching between different types, but I learned some seemed to leak more than others.

Big baby things...I had it all. My little one hated the bassinet and ended up sleeping by my bed in a rock and play for the first 8 weeks and then continued to nap in the rock and play until she was 8 months old. It was an absolute life saver for us. Due your research, some are very against using it as a night time sleep space because it technically doesn't adhere to SIDS guidelines because it has the baby sleeping at an angle rather than flat on a hard surface. Again, we loved ours so I would highly recommend looking into one for at least naps, etc.

We had a swing, pack and play, bouncer, bumbo seat. My little one didn't particularly like any of them and wouldn't stay in them for more than a few minutes. I highly recommend tummy time type play mats. They seemed to entertain my kiddo the best. I had the kick piano one and then one of them that has the dangly things that hang down in an arch. 

As far as baby furniture, we were so blessed because my parents offered to buy a whole nursery set for our first baby. We are switching rooms now and my daughter will move into our guest bedroom and the new baby will use the baby furniture again. We got a convertible crib, changing table dresser with hutch, and chest of drawers. Many people find the changing table a waste of money but I loved having it. It has shelves above to hold all our supplies and the height was just perfect to not hurt my back. At night, I just changed little one on our bed when she was in our room and would always put a change mat down "just in case." I'm not going to lie, I slept in a wet spot more than once in those early days LOL.

Wipe warmers are a total waste. Babies are fine with room temp wipes. You can even rub it between your hands to warm it a little but the wipe warmer dries out wipes like crazy and then what happens when your little one is used to warm wipes and you have cold ones? lol

Diaper genies...many people say they were a waste but we did like ours. I do feel like they are unnecessary but I liked having a designated space for stinky diapers and it did keep the smell down. Some of the pails you can use just regular trash bags. The diaper genies have generic refills at walmart too.

One thing to really do your research on are car seats. Some infant carries don't fit newborns well even though they supposedly fit the smaller weights. It's all about the straps coming from below the top of the shoulders. If your little one is going to be toted around in several different vehicles, I would suggest an infant carrier with multiple bases. We had a graco snug ride and had four different bases so that it was easier to move her from car to car. 

Clothes...I ended up with SO many clothes. I went crazy buying clothes. My mom went crazy buying clothes. Then I got a ton at my baby showers and received hand me downs from others. So many of the cute little outfits (dresses, dressier looking tops, etc) are adorable put so impractical with tinies. I am only buying outfits with onesies because regular tops (as in a tshirt or long sleeve shirt that doesn't snap in the crotch) does nothing but ride up and not stay down when they are tiny. Invest in plenty of sleepers and onesies/pants and you'll be good! Watch Carters right now...they have been running some awesome deals on basics. 

Diapers...I did not cloth diaper so I have zero advice with those. As far as disposables, I stocked up prior to my little one's birth with a variety of sizes/types. Many people recommend against stocking up because some babies are allergic or just don't fit well in different brands. I lucked out and my daughter did fine with all. I do like name brands (huggies or pampers) for the wee ones and then more okay with generics as the baby got bigger. One note, keep track of where the diapers came from. Different stores offer different size pack/boxes. While it is true you can exchange unopened boxes for different sizes, you do have to know where they came from because a mega box from walmart is a different count than a mega box from babiesrus, etc. I just used post its to write where the different boxes came from. Newborn diapers were only used on my average kiddo (7lbs14oz) for a few weeks before moving into size 1 diapers so I am not buying any boxes of newborns this time. I have several packs and will buy more if need be but I'm not stocking up on newborn sizes.

Pacifiers...my little one didn't take a paci when she was little. When she got a bit older and we got her tongue tie corrected, she started taking a paci and the NUK paci's were the only ones she wanted. If you are going to introduce pacis, I would buy a few packs of different kinds to see which one your little one is going to like and then go from there.

Some items, like a high chair, booster seat, feeding utensils, won't be used for several months so if you are short on cash from the upfront costs, I would just hold off on purchasing those items. 

I used burp cloths and receiving blankets a lot so having a nice stash of those is great.

As far as nursery decor, there is no reason to splurge on the $200-$300 bedding sets that you can buy. So many of the pieces you literally cannot use, such as bumper pads, the comforter, etc. I made that mistake with my first and won't be doing that with my second. I picked a theme and am just purchasing individual items for it.

Since it is not recommended to use blankets due to SIDS guidelines, I LOVE sleep sacks. I felt so much more comfortable with my little one in a sleep sack because I knew she was warm but didn't have to worry about her getting tangled in a blanket. I have two in each size range so that I have a back up in case one gets wet/dirty.

Baby monitor...I thought for sure an audio monitor would be sufficient but I splurged on a video monitor since I had a ton of gift cards to use and I love it. I still have it set up in my 3 year old's room. It is so comforting to be able to peak in without disturbing them. You can set it to different setting as far as how sensitive it is to noise. I'll try to find a link to the monitor we have just to give an idea. It's not an expensive one and it has been used daily for over 3 years and still work great.

This is a link to the monitor we use. I think I paid around $90 when we got ours and it only has one camera. This deal is $70 and has two cameras! That's a steal. :)

https://mylevana.com/product/Lila_D...eng-172.html?gclid=CN--n8rPg9QCFQwQaQodixsI_w

That's all I can think of right now!


----------



## angelgirl86

Wow so many girls in Oct. congrats ladies! :happydance:

Med: You are so lucky to have won a 3D ultrasound! 

lindsay: That is awesome information thanks for sharing it! I actually wondered about a lot of that stuff myself. 

As for me we have our anatomy scan on Thursday so just 3 days eek so excited :happydance: I read that drinking orange juice can help get baby moving before the scan, anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Meditteranean

Angel, having anything sweet (chocolate, fruit or OJ, etc) is recommended 1/2 hour before your scan to get the baby moving. I'm having my 3D ultrasound tomorrow and the tech also recommended something sweet beforehand.


----------



## Orglethorp

Ultrasound tomorrow! I'm beyond excited!


----------



## saraaa

Got my 20 week ultrasound tomorrow too! I'll be doing the same as with my son and say I know what sex the baby is but what do you think?! To the sonographer :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck at your scans Angel, Med, Orglethorp & Saraa! Can't wait for updates :)

AFM SPD is kicking in already :( It is especially bad at the end of the day, although I've been waking up with it too. Just a reminder of why I dread the later trimesters of pregnancy :brat:


----------



## KRobbo

I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow as well. I'm quiet lately as literally all I do is plan healthy food and cook it! It's all consuming at the moment but I'll get the hang of it soon enough. I'm back at the diabetic clinic again tomorrow and I expect my meds will be increased.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck to you too, KRobbo. I'm finding it hard to eat healthy myself. All I crave is junk food :( Not really helping my weight at all. I really need to start working on my diet so I don't end up with GD this time.


----------



## Orglethorp

We're team pink! :pink:


----------



## lindsayms05

Wow congrats Jumik and Orglethorp! Team pink is definitely taking over our October group!


----------



## Conundrum

Orglethorp congratulations on team pink! Girls are amazing.

I hope everyone had amazing scans! I cannot wait for more updates.

After our confirmation scan, we are officially team Blue! Maybe we might even up the numbers, lol.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Orglethorp!


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats Orglethorp! 

Conundrum congrats to you as well, another boy to add to the list! 

Anatomy scan today and I am super nervous, I don't know what to expect at all since this is our first and I'm so afraid something could be wrong but trying to stay positive as I have no reason to believe anything could be wrong so it's a totally irrational fear. Will update as soon as I can.


----------



## Nita2806

We had our 16 week scan today and I am happy to announce that we are also team pink :D cant wait to start prepping baby room and SHOPPING..yay
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-05-25-17-05-59.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats Conundrum and Nita!! It's so exciting to be able to start planning and buying. :)

Good luck angel....can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## angelgirl86

Wow what a pink month we're in! Congrats Nita :happydance:

We are officially team pink too, so excited! 

https://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/6/5/2/2/5/0/webimg/950264776_o.jpg

And baby is perfect and healthy and weighs 13 oz already! We are truly on :cloud9: right now.


----------



## Conundrum

Angel thank you and congratulations as well! Lots of lovely ladies to come!

Nita congratulations on team pink too. Hope you enjoy the shopping! 

Lindsay thank you as well! We are lucky to be able to reuse DD2's items but we still need clothes. Poor boy will be using tons of pink, lol


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats Oglethorpe and Angel on the girls and Conundrum on your boy! I bet your excited to get each gender :) 


My 3D scan was great! Amazing to see such detail. The baby would only give us a profile shot so I can go back and get aniother scan. I'll wait a few weeks for more development. I'm half way through this pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Orglethorp

Half way point! 20 weeks today :D

And of course I'm sick again. If I somehow didn't realize I was pregnant yet by this point, I'd be running to the doctor to figure out why my immune system has taken a vacation :haha: MS departed right on schedule as first tri ended, but since then I keep catching colds.


----------



## MEPride

Super excited! We bought our crib yesterday and I can't wait to see it in person!! We also won $500 by complete luck! So we essentially got our crib for free!!

We had our follow up anatomy scan to get the rest of the measurements we weren't able to last time! Our girl is stubborn and camera shy. Still didn't get a good picture of her face, but oh well. She looks good otherwise. We've had 3 separate ultrasonographers now mention her long arms, legs, and fingers. We're going to have a tall little lady!

How is everyone else?


----------



## squirrel.

Hi there everyone,

Wondering if I might join you guys a little late? I joined at the beginning of my pregnancy, but I was really struggling in the first tri and stayed away. Would love to come back properly now. Even though I am technically due on the 30th of Sep (they moved my due date from the 2nd of October to the 30th of Sep at my 12-week scan), I feel more like an October lady!! 

Drum: huge congrats on your pregnancy for starters (I had no idea!!! Shows I've been away ages) and another huge congrats on getting a little boy. Hope all has been well.


----------



## Orglethorp

Welcome to the group, squirrel :) 

My next appointment on the 7th cannot come soon enough. I'm so @#[email protected]#% done with my workplace. Wanna see if my doc will put me on sick leave for my remaining time until I'm eligible to start mat leave. We just had an employee of 17 years rage quit this weekend, in my department (stock handler in receiving, morning/day shift). He quit over management's decision on where to put him when the new system goes into effect July 29th. He applied for positions that were 5am, 5:30am, and 6am starts. They told him yesterday he gets 3-11pm. He told them he wouldn't be back, and sure enough he didn't show today. There's rumour that he'll be in tomorrow, but just to settle paperwork. He's old enough he can probably retire, but I don't know if they'll let him go that quietly. 

The only other woman on the team is still being used for other things. (Hasn't actually done our job since Christmas.) The young guy who's been doing this job on weekends while he finishes up his degree is ready to start looking for his final work term, and once he gets that he's gone. There's literally just myself and the team lead left. I can't physically do this job anymore. I'm not mentally holding up to it either. I also haven't had a weekend off since the beginning of April, and none in sight for June so far, except for my mother's wedding back at the end of April. That hardly counts, though, as it was approved back in January, and had I not gone, it was actually supposed to be my weekend rotation. Apparently now the weekend rotations don't exist, but I seem to be the only full timer in the back room who isn't still getting scheduled on a rotation. And I've been scheduled to work the day of my next appointment, for the FIFTH time in a row, after having a lengthy conversation about this exact issue with my department manager just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jumik

:dohh::hugs: orglethorp

Congratulations on all the gender reveals.


----------



## Conundrum

Squirrel welcome and congratulations again :hugs: I am so happy you have your little one ( a little miss, if i remember correctly) coming! Thank you and yes, this little man was a surprise for us as well, lol. We're doing well, I hope the same goes for you. I am really glad you're back on hun!

MEP that is some amazing luck. Are you going to do one of the 3D/4D ultrasounds? If so, hopefully she'll be more cooperative! I am glad your appointment went well.

Mediterranean I am completely jealous of the scans hun! Hopefully you you'll get some lovely pictures of your lady, and congratulations on the halfway mark!

Orglethorp that sounds horrid. Hopefully your OB fully backs you on the medical leave. I'll keep my FX for you. Congratulations, as well, on the half way point!


----------



## Mrs B.

Welcome, Squirrel! 

Sorry, Orglethorp. I hope they sign you off so you don't have to deal with that stress anymore. Sounds like they're taking the p***.

Hope everyone's doing well. Sorry I've not been very talkative... lots of work on and lots of appointments at the hospital coming up :( Got my 20 week scan tomorrow... got all the normal nerves hoping everything's okay, but I also get bad cramps after ultrasounds and worried as this one is a long one. Had 2 days worth of horrible discomfort after the 12 week scan and that only took 15 minutes or so. This one's going to be at least double so not looking forward to the discomfort and cramps after.


----------



## Orglethorp

I had horrible cramps after both ultrasounds so far, too.


----------



## MEPride

Why do people cramp after an ultrasound? I didn't realize that was a thing?


----------



## Orglethorp

I didn't either until it happened. Not sure what the reason would be for my first one at 11+5, but last week at 19+5 my little one was rolling around to avoid the pressure so much that the tech had to readjust after every picture she took :lol:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Orglethorp, Nita and Angel on team :pink:

Congrats Conundrum and welcome to team :blue:

There are a lot of girlies due this month, almost double as many boys. Makes me hope that my lil bub doesn't decide to change just because of the pink jinx :haha: DH is really looking forward to another boy!

Welcome squirrel! This is a great group... I'm sure you will love it here!


----------



## Mrs B.

Orglethorp, sorry you've had these cramps too. All the docs look at me weird when I say I get them after the ultrasound, but it seems there are a small number of women who do. MEP, I didn't either! I knew it was quite common after a transvaginal, but not abdominal. I've not had any with excessive pressure applied either, so I can only assume I'm sensitive to the waves that come off the probe? Who knows. My ultrasound tech was really nice today and she did everything as quickly as she could to limit my exposure. Slight discomfort so far but nowhere near what I had after the 12 week scan. Baby was mostly cooperative until right at the end! Confirmed he's a boy too :)


----------



## Orglethorp

That's an interesting theory, being sensitive to the waves. It would certainly make sense! I can't stand being around really loud music, especially with sub-woofers, because I _feel_ it in my organs and it doesn't feel healthy. Makes perfect sense, then, that I wouldn't feel great after exposure to other intense waves.


----------



## Jumik

Hi guys. Hope all is well.

Anyone has any recommendations for allergies? Is Piriton ok?


----------



## Amandasb84

Had my 20 week scan last night, we are 21 weeks tomorrow all looks normal :)
 



Attached Files:







18813406_10155415971758854_2702214328014702115_n.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Conundrum

Jumik it might be different for you but Claritin (loratadine) I was told was safe during pregnancy. My DD actually had to go on it as well as an infant. Always talk to your OB first but I'm not sure of Piriton. Hope you feel better soon

Amanda congratulations! Very nice picture of LO!


----------



## MrsReed2015

I was told by my doc and pharmacist that no allergy relief is considered 'safe' as not enough testing has been done on pregnant women and foetus's.

So I've just been struggling Day in day out. But def seek medical advice :thumbup:


----------



## drjo718

Allergy sufferers- claritin, zyrtec, and benadryl are all ok in pregnancy after 1st tri. Just not the ones with the decongestants. Saline nasal spray is fine too. Don't torture yourselves! Just only take the recommended amount.

Afm- I've been MIA for awhile. We're moving to a different state and are going through the processes of buying and selling homes, which is quite stressful. Now I need to set up movers for July 5 and 6, and of course I work 13 hours on the 5th, and it's a holiday week so finding someone to trade may be impossible. 

I worked Friday and one of the midwives was there. She did a quick ultrasound for me to peek at gender, and we still saw boy parts! Having my anatomy scan on Tuesday but all my blood work has come back normal.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Benadryl is great for allergies and colds. I take it sometimes, not for allergies but to help me sleep since I suffer for horrid insomnia. It was highly recommended by my midwife to be the safest to take.

Congrats on a healthy scan, Amanda!

AFM - I've hit V-day! :happydance: 

I had my midwife appointment last week when I was 23 weeks and baby is already measuring 3 weeks ahead :shock: I had a hard time pushing out my first, who was born 9 lbs at 39w5d and she only measured 2 weeks ahead at each appointment, so I dread to see how big this baby is going to be if I go even remotely close to my due date...


----------



## Conundrum

Lilmiss, congrats on V-DAY! I am with you on the big baby fear. My first wast a chunk as well, and I'm measuring ahead and actually gaining this go which makes me shudder lol. FX for us both having reasonable los.

Dr, I hope the situation gets better and you find someone willing. FX you have an amazing scan today.


----------



## Orglethorp

Well, today it was confirmed that I am not getting my choice team when Walmart's restucture goes live at my location (6-2:30 picks & pricing shift), and have instead been assigned to "Customer Experience" - assigned to departments that need a dedicated worker on a shift-by-shift basis (electronics, cosmetics, photo lab, etc.) and required to work 2 closing shifts per week, and no guaranteed weekends off. *sigh* The manager who will be in charge of the team I wanted doesn't like me, and hasn't been pleased with how my pregnancy has affected scheduling and my physical capabilities. I'm pretty convinced he's used this opportunity to drop me, and I can't complain because it's a restructure, so there's no law to protect me, and the position I've been given is "equal" in terms of status (full time) and pay rate. 

Here's hoping that when I ask my doctor for sick leave tomorrow, she gives it to me. I _SO_ want today to have been my last day. I'm so done with this place. If I can't get leave and just get restricted hours & duties, I know I'll have crap shifts that require staying out in town _all day_ without a vehicle, so I'll inquire about unpaid leave on my next shift, and if that doesn't pan out, I'll have to give my notice. I'd really like to have my 6 week top up and have my vacation pay-out when I leave at the end of maternity, but if we have to go witout my paycheck entirely for a couple months, so be it. Maternity & parental benefits through E.I. are still paid out if I leave voluntarily, but it might take longer to get processed.


----------



## Orglethorp

Good news! My doctor has agreed I should be off work now. To avoid any issues with my EI claim, since the allowed 15 weeks of "sick leave" prior to maternity doesn't quite take me to my EDD yet, we're calling the first 4 weeks temporary, "to be re-assessed" at my next appointment, when we'll call it "off until mat" and do open the claim then. This is also good 'cuz I'll get any sick day pay I have left and not need to worry about _that_ messing up the EI claim either. *phew*

But now I have to let work know...


----------



## Meditteranean

Glad you were able to get signed off work Orgle. It's unfortunate there are difficulties when you get pregnant and not treated fairly but it's the way it is in some workplaces. 

With regard to the ladies wondering about allergy medication, my husband is a pharmacist so I'll ask him. I miraculously developed allergies for the first time in my life when I was pregnant with my son and although I still dont' know what I'm allergic to, it's only in the spring / early summer so I'm stuffy and itchy nose and mouth for a while. It's not pleasant but I haven't taken anything. My hubby said before that nothing is deemed safe as far as allergy medication goes so I'll ask him again.


----------



## Conundrum

Orglethorp congratulations! I am glad your doctor gave you the time off! Enjoy it hun.

My youngest DD turns 8months next week and it is really hitting home that we will have two snugglers in just a few months. Normally by now we would at least start present shopping to have it out of the way but I am so unmotivated I haven't even finished shopping for DS yet or for DDs school. Anyone else finding themselves 'pushing' things off? :haha:


----------



## Meditteranean

Allergy med update: Because meds aren't tested on pregnant women, safety of these meds are based on the testing of pregnant animals (I'm just the messenger) so they are deemed as safe as hypothesized based on the information from the animal studies but don't translate perfectly to humans. My husband is against me taking any meds, based on the unknowns. I would rather not take the risk myself. I know we get the crappy end of things with allergies and colds as well. My hubby medicates himself with the first tickle he gets and I can't take a cough drop! Grrrrr....


----------



## angelgirl86

As far as allergies go I've had them pretty bad this year because pollen counts here have been way higher than normal. I refuse to take any sort of allergy medication though as for baby's sake I'd rather suffer through it however my doctor did tell me that cough drops or throat drops are fine. I'm sure there are allergy medications that are also fine but I'm way too paranoid to risk it. My hubby is the same as yours Med, he whines and takes medication for the slightest thing, men are such babies :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Conundrum I too am finding it hard to get motivated this pregnancy. Since this is my fourth, everyone in my family is just kind of used to me being pregnant and is no longer excited, especially since I just had a baby almost 10 months ago, so I'm just kind of going through the motions ATM. I'm sure I'll hit the nesting stage and then I'll be out buying everything like a week before I go into labor :haha:


----------



## Conundrum

Lil I'm glad I'm not the only one lol, (both unmotivated and with another LO so close together). It is hard also getting the kids out so I can imagine with one more. I'm hoping for the same, nesting stage, preferably before September :haha:

Med thanks for the info


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all I've been absent lately as I've been trying to get my head around this diabetes diagnosis. They prescribed a new medicine since my last two pregnancies and unfortunately it has not suited me and I've been really ill for the past three weeks. I'm now on insulin and hoping I'll start to feel better as the others meds work their way out of my body. I've got my first growth scan booked for early July to see how she is doing in there.

I hope everyone is ok, glad you are off now Orglethorpe and I hope others allergies are passing now.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats on v-day, lilmiss!

Yay, Orglethorp! So pleased you're able to take a step back from work!

:( I hope you're feeling better soon, krobbo


----------



## Orglethorp

Picked up my record of employment from work and my medical certificate from the doctor's office today. Now to find a ride to town on Monday so I can turn it all in to the employment insurance so they can process my claim and start my benefits in 2 weeks :)


----------



## CrazyBird

We found out that we are having another boy and our due date has changed to the 8th. Can't believe I'm going to have another boy. But very excited to be doing it all over again. 

Thanks for the info on allergies med as I was wondering if I could take anything because I am suffering. TBH I've take one antihistamine when it was so bad as I read that we can take loraradine in pregnancy. Apparently nose sprays are ok as well. 

Anyone getting bad cramps in their calfs? I get them bad at night sometimes when I'm asleep and I have to jump out of bed as it only feels better once I stand up. Ouch so painful.


----------



## Orglethorp

Well, I've been an emotional mess the last few days, thanks in no small part to one of my cats. She bolted out the front door Wednesday night and has been having herself a jolly old time in the little bit of woods between this string of houses and the next street. She comes to our shed for food every night, and she's been spotted by neighbours, but we haven't been able to catch her and though the local humane services office is willing to put a trap on our property each day, they take the darn thing away by 9pm! She doesn't come around until at _least_ 10, probably later. We've been baiting the shed at 9:30. Last night we got home from a late movie just before 1am and she'd already been by to eat it all and gone again. This morning there was evidence that she came back and napped before dawn, so she's coming around twice a night. The first morning I checked I think she was still in there, because when I got to the back of the shed and turned back to the door, the empty food dish was knocked over, and I'm pretty darn sure it wasn't me.


----------



## Meditteranean

Crazy bird, congrats on the boy!! What do you have already? 
I've had a couple of Charlie horses at night now. I stretch my legs during sleeep and get an awful cramp. It only goes away with forcing my heel to the floor. I had them a lot with my son and have t had any since I had him until now again.


----------



## Amandasb84

hi ladies sorry haven't been around much just got back from Disneyland Paris on Friday and haven't stopped all weekend :(

I am struggling today had the worst sleep last night with really sever heartburn i actually thought i was going to throw up because of it, does any one else get this? I had if with my daughter and i lived on mints and milk to help soothe it but doesn't seem to be helping as much this time :(


----------



## Jumik

I can't identify with the heartburn bit but i can identify with the rough nights occasionally. I seem to have some restless nights which comes with the weirdest dreams. 

On another note. I think my weight gain is starting to affect my right knee and ankle. They pain quite a bit but are only slightly swollen by the end of the day. Mind you I lost about 28lbs during first tri and have since gained back 30 (net gain 2lbs). I'm also not overweight. I just have bad knees on the whole which previously was a critical factor for me keeping my weight in check. Being pregnant now I don't know how much I could control the weight gain. With my last pregnancy I lost 24lbs in first tri and gained back about 40lbs after (net gain is approx 16lbs). I just seem to pack it on so quickly.


----------



## Orglethorp

Yeah, the pounds do seem to pack on quickly in this latter half. I'm currently only up 2lbs overall, but that's a pound for each week between my last 2 appointments, which is almost twice as fast as someone with my BMI is supposed to gain during pregnancy. Hopefully that was just a surge for the true belly pop and it'll slow down now? *fingers crossed*


----------



## CrazyBird

Thanks Med, we already have a boy. 

Omg I can't believe how quick the weight is going on in the second trimester. I've gained 19lbs so far. My bump seems so big and uncomfortable. Baby is breech so maybe that is why i feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## MEPride

Hi ladies! Haven't been on recently as time just seems to be slipping away!!!

Crazybird- congrats on the boy!!

Orglethorp- so happy you were able to get the sick leave before maternity. How's the process coming? Did you put in your notice at work?

Mediterranean- no cramps here yet, thank goodness. When I stretch at night in my sleep I can feel them start to come on in my calves but have been able to stave off the Charlie horses thank goodness. Oddly enough, calf cramping was one of my first signs of pregnancy for a few days after conception, but it went away after a week or so.

Amandasb84- isn't there a wives tale that says heartburn is a sign of a full head of hair for your LO? Probably why I don't have any heartburn as of yet. Everyone in my family is so fair haired that we were all born practically bald. &#128518; I don't expect anything different from my little girl!!

I hope I didn't miss anyone!
AFM- been super busy between work and getting the nursery together. DH and I have gone above an beyond for the nursery. So far we have: built a built-in daybed (actually, I did first trimester as he's hopeless with power tools), removed old carpeting, removed and replaced floor moulding, and painted (ceiling, trim and doors, walls). We have someone coming Monday to measure the room for new carpeting Monday so hopefully that'll arrive in a few weeks. We got our crib in the mail and ordered a glider which should be ready for pick up in 2-4 weeks. Very excited about the glider.

Also been planning my baby shower. Mom was supposed to do it but since she got really sick it's become a collaborative effort between my mom, MIL, sister, and I. Invitations are out thankfully. But so far it seems like very few people will be able to come. A bummer but oh well... it's the best time to do it since we are trying to do it before my mom's next surgery in the beginning of August. It's a co-ed backyard BaByQ so should be fun regardless. I've had only 2 couples reply that they'll be there and 7 other couples decline. *sigh*

I am SHOCKED at the quick weight gain. I had gained only 1 pound in my first trimester. And since being in 2nd tri I gained 11 more for a total of 12. Seems like my belly is just rapidly expanding but no stretch marks yet thankfully.

July and August are going to be super busy! Prenatal yoga on Sundays, birthing class on Mondays, a breastfeeding class and lactation consultant appointments on Tuesdays.... and of course all the other midwife appointments thrown in there every 1-2 weeks!!! Holy crow!

I get to do my glucose tolerance test on the 30th of this month. Not looking forward to that!!


Phew! What an update! How is everyone else?


----------



## Orglethorp

So far work is being surprisingly quiet and helpful with this. I've only had to talk to the ladies in personnel, which is nice. They're not always the most informed about minor policies and whatnot when I've gone to them before, but they're very sweet. I _do_ have to go back and let them photocopy an updated doctor's note in July, though. My doctor and I weren't sure if it was too early to file for EI when I saw her on the 7th, so we decided to start a 4-week leave to be reviewed on July 4th, tentative return date July 5th, so that I could have just started EI in July if I had to. 

I put my ROE (record of employment) and official medical certificate in to Services Canada on Tuesday, so that's all they need to process the claim I put in online last Thursday. That _should_ mean that I'll start receiving benefits in about 2 weeks and that'll continue right on to the end of my parental leave period (15 weeks sick leave, 17 weeks maternity, 35 weeks parental). 

Now, the third party absence/leave people work uses. That's a different story. My newly assigned case worker (who's in NY. Why the heck is a case worker handling a Canadian in NY?) called on Monday and needed SO. MANY. DETAILS. about my medical and mental health history before she agreed to send the papers for my doctor. This random woman in NY now knows more than my in-laws do about my IBS and mental health history. And apparently, even though they can't share any of those details with my employer, they _can_ share it with a public health nurse if they decide to challenge my claim. So now I have to make sure my doc puts down _everything_ on those papers in July. Bah!


----------



## verily

Amandasb84: I've had bad acid that seems to be exacerbated by drinking coffee (caff and decaf), so I'm begrudgingly cutting back. You might want to look at what you've been eating to see if any of it might be contributing--fatty foods, acidic foods, and spicy foods are the usual culprits.

I had problems with reflux before I ever got pregnant, so getting it now wasn't surprising. A single tums sometimes helps at night. I might have to go back on ranitidine (Zantac), which I hate starting because there's always a rebound effect for a few days when I stop it. If yours keeps up, you might want to see what your doctor thinks is safe to take.

Orglethorp: I'll keep my fingers crossed that your leave claim gets processed smoothly. Definitely make sure your doctor is on the ball with the paperwork. That's the only reason I've ever seen my direct reports get denied for leave and the leave admins usually approve it after the paperwork gets straightened out. 

I plan on calling my leave administrator next Monday when I officially hit viability. That'll put me about 3 months away from when I hope to start my leave (36 weeks). I feel only slightly guilty for leaving work just days before our busy period starts, but I know I will not want the stress. 

I feel so behind on classes and whatnot as I haven't done any yet, except for a new mom benefits class at work. I haven't even taken a tour of the hospital facilities yet! My husband has bet me that I won't show up to my first prenatal yoga class this Sat, so I absolutely have to go now. I even bought some maternity yoga pants last night. :)


----------



## Eziana

This is the first time I've posted in this thread since I got my BFP in February. Oops! I'll be 22 weeks tomorrow with a due date of October 20th. I can't believe I'm already a little over halfway through this pregnancy. We found out several days ago we are having a boy!:blue: I had morning sickness until around 20 weeks. It could've been a lot worse in intensity, but of course it lasted way past the first trimester. I've just started getting my energy back in the last couple weeks, finally! I've actually started to show in the last few weeks (to the point where people can actually tell that I'm pregnant). I've also been feeling movement on and off since around 20 weeks. Needless to say, it's been an eventful couple of weeks! Anyway, I hope all of your pregnancies are going well! :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I haven't posted in here forever. 

Things are going really well with this pregnancy, I have only gained about 5 total pounds so far. I am definitely all baby...at night he curls up in to a little ball and he does that every single night...so my belly is lopsided, when I lay down!

He weighs around 1 lb in a half, so he's right on track with growth. He is also measuring a few days ahead, but not too much. I had my appointment the other day, and I am also measuring just a few days ahead. I take the horrible glucose test next time so not really looking forward to that, but having done it twice before, it's really not as bad as first time mom's think. 

Since it's summer vacation I've been busy with the two younger ones, I ended up quitting my job so I could be around the family more, so that was a plus for us, also daycare was the same as what I made so we really didn't lose any income. 

Other than that, my little one turns 5 next month so I'm busy planning his birthday party. And getting everything ready for baby, since we will be gone for vacation for a week in July. I am pretty much done buying the baby stuff except for the "bigger" items I need to get...I still have to get a playpen and swing; that's pretty much it, so I'm really on top of things. I would like to be done buying everything by August, since August is a crazy month as well, since it's my daughters 3rd birthday party as well. 

On top of everything, I start college courses in August for Medical Assistant, the college is really good about only giving me about 3 classes to take since I have the two little ones plus pregnant! I'm pretty excited, we also are training the puppy to be a therapy dog and she's doing really well with that as well.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Med* - Oddly enough I've started getting cramps in my feet and legs too. It is really weird because that's never happened to me before. We've had an awful heat wave this past week though with temps in the 90s. My midwife thinks I might be slightly dehydrated (which is highly possible with three other kids to care for) and told me to drink more Gatorade. Trying it but I'm still getting the cramps every once in a while.

*Amanda* - My heartburn is horrible this time. I feel like I'll throw up because I'm constantly belching up acid. I've been eating several Tums a day to help combat it since natural methods haven't been helping. On a side note, heartburn for me did mean hairy babies for me so maybe you'll get a babe will a full head of hair?

*MEPride* - Glad to hear that everything seems to be going well (minus the weight gain... ugh!) but I feel you on the glucose test. I have to take mine in 2 weeks and am totally dreading it!

Congrats on the boys, *Crazybird* and *Eziana*! It finally looks like the genders are evening out a bit.


----------



## Amandasb84

lilmisscaviar - a few people have said to me about heartburn being a sign of a hairy baby, it seems to of calmed down a bit now hopefully it doesn't flare up like that again was horrible


----------



## KRobbo

I had to come on here earlier to check my ticker to see how pregnant I am! Totally missed V day which was yesterday. Joys of a third pregnancy I have no time to actually think about this LO! Lol!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hey all! I'm so glad to jump on and see that everyone is doing pretty well! I watched my seniors walk across the stage on May 26th and haven't logged back onto a computer since then lol

I only noticed a few gender updates since I've been gone. Please let me know if I don't have yours marked on the original list.

Afm, I'm doing pretty good! I had my followup anatomy scan and they were able to see the spine just fine and all looks well. My appointment schedule has been thrown off a bit due to being on vacation last week at Myrtle so what should have been my 24th week appointment is falling nearly at 26 weeks on Friday. I'm not sure if she will go ahead and do the normal 28 week things then (glucose, strep swab, lab work) or if she will have me come back at 28 weeks. So far my blood pressure has stayed great so I'm not considered high risk even with my last loss. I think after 28 weeks, I will start seeing my doctor biweekly as that's her normal schedule. It will be bumped up if my blood pressure takes a jump, though. 

My cervical length scans are now finished because I have reached a point where IC isn't such a risk because the baby is big enough that he has moved up some and is being supported by more than just the cervix now. I feel like I can breath a sigh of relief now. Now I just need to get my butt in gear! I've done nothing in the nursery and haven't cleaned any of my baby stuff in storage. I don't feel the big push I felt before but hopefully it kicks in soon LOL


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Amanda I hope you don't have another serious flare up either. Heartburn sucks.

Happy V-day Krobbo! :happydance: I can totally relate to not remembering these milestones with other kids to look after. I feel like my brain is so scattered this time...

Great to hear such good news, Lindsay! Glad everything went well. I'm also way behind on the nursery, far more than I care to admit. I think it is only recently that I've realized there is less than 100 days now until we meet baby #4 :wacko:


----------



## jessthemess

Do you ladies mind if I pop over here? I've been in the November group because my original due date was November 2 by my calculations but I haven't been active at all. And my due date ended up being October 27th :)


----------



## Orglethorp

Of course, welcome to the group jessthemess :)


----------



## Amandasb84

The pregnancy hormones have well and truly kicked in today, driving to work and just burst into tears for no reason at all, just feel really sad and low today and keep welling up every so often not too sure why, any one else had this? I dont remember it with my first x


----------



## CrazyBird

Thanks for updating my gender Lindsay, can you change my due date to the 8th if ok xx. 

So I've got another urine infection, had one a few weeks ago. It's so uncomfortable with so much pressure down below. I'm up every hour and half in the night for a wee and it feels like baby keeps kicking my bladder which makes it worse.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Doesn't sound fun, Crazybird :( I had a UTI around 23 weeks. I think it went away, as I was on antibiotics for 7 days and I'm able to pee more, but I'm still having a lot of pressure. I can't tell if it is just baby bearing down on my bladder or if the antibiotics didn't work. My next appointment is next Friday so I think I'm going to ask my midwife for a repeat urine analysis to make sure all the bacteria is indeed gone.


----------



## Amandasb84

how is everyone feeling? I have been feeling really big kicks and movements now, i forgot how amazing it feels to feel your baby move around in your belly.

My heartburn is back on the scene again just seems to be at its worse at night ive tried using a million pillows etc but nothing seems to work :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've been feeling the effects of the upcoming third trimester lol. I'm having lots of SPD, BH, cervix bumps, rib kicks, heartburn and all the works. Even got my first stretch marks for this pregnancy this past week. Honestly I'm not sure how much more I can stretch! I've had several people already tell me that I look ready to pop.


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm getting kicked lots! This baby's cheeky, though. I tell OH she's kicking, he puts his hand on my belly, and 9 times out of 10 she stops :lol: No kicks for you!


----------



## Amandasb84

this may sound a bit weird but i really feel like my pelvis is starting to open, like if i sit with my legs close together its really uncomfy, i said to my OH last night i really feel like things are opening up down there that's the only way i can describe it but surely its too early for that??


----------



## Orglethorp

Yesterday I told OH it felt like "when they put me together," they were missing a few bolts and just said "oh well!"  My sacrum is refusing to stay snuggly aligned, and I can no longer sit normally on flat, hard chairs because the points of my pelvis seem to have shifted and I'm now sitting directly on points that weren't as upright before. It's making my butt fall alseep.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

How is everyone doing? Been a bit quiet around here lately.

I had my midwife appointment today. Baby is doing good but was being a little stinker by kicking the doppler wand every time she tried to catch his heart beat lol. He is still measuring 2 weeks ahead and is in my ribs most of the day now. What made me mad was that they scheduled my appointment for late in the day and then told me that they couldn't do my glucose testing, which was due today, because the lab would be closed. So now I have to go to the main hospital lab tomorrow first thing in the morning to do it there because my midwife's office is closed on the weekends. Now I have to watch what I eat for another day :(


----------



## MrsReed2015

I've found you again ladies! Thread moved and I couldn't work out where it was!

Glad to see everyone is sailing through this. Our V-day has been and gone now, and I'm looking forward to my growth scan on the 10th July. Baby is kicking and moving hard all the time, and loves keeping mummy awake at night!!:haha:

14weeks or so left til we meet our baby and finally see what gender we have! Lots of guesses from family.. I'm swaying towards girl :shrug: who knows!


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all! 
Not long until third tri now or is anyone in it already?

I'm doing much better from a diabetes point of view but now have a dental abscess, a child with scarlet fever and another child who declared he was vegetarian yesterday! The last one is not an illness or problem but still requires research and patience.

I have my first growth scan soon too in less than 2 weeks, it should give me an indication of whether I'm likely to be induced early or allowed to go to my due date. Fingers crossed she is growing perfectly and has the right amount of fluid. 

We go on our camping trip two weeks today - 4 weeks Holland, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and France. We decided to cut it one week short so it fits nicely in between my 28 and 32 week growth scans. I'm a little nervous about the whole thing but hopefully DH will look after me!


----------



## Orglethorp

MrsReed2015 said:


> I've found you again ladies! Thread moved and I couldn't work out where it was!

I hadn't even noticed! I get an email summary of new posts every day and I just hit the link from that :haha:


----------



## CrazyBird

Orglethorp said:


> I'm getting kicked lots! This baby's cheeky, though. I tell OH she's kicking, he puts his hand on my belly, and 9 times out of 10 she stops :lol: No kicks for you!

This happens with us too. Baby kicks loads so i tell DF to put his hand on my belly and then baby stops kicking.


----------



## saraaa

Hi ladies hope everyone's doing well! I've been so busy I haven't caught up for ages, I'm gonna try and read through this evening lol. 
Has anyone else got their belly button pierced? My top piercing has got all infected again from pregnancy! :( it did the same with my son as well and as soon as he was out it was fine again, I'm gonna be bathing it with salt water to try and help it heal but it's really sore!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

CrazyBird said:


> Orglethorp said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting kicked lots! This baby's cheeky, though. I tell OH she's kicking, he puts his hand on my belly, and 9 times out of 10 she stops :lol: No kicks for you!
> 
> This happens with us too. Baby kicks loads so i tell DF to put his hand on my belly and then baby stops kicking.Click to expand...

Haha! You girls must have some shy babies. My first was like that. As soon as someone would touch my belly, she'd stop moving. This baby doesn't care who touches him. In fact, my midwife was having a grand old time playing with him while trying to get his heartbeat at my last appointment. He kept kicking the wand away and she was laughing the whole time. She said we have a busy guy in there LOL. Funny how different babies are.


----------



## Nita2806

Orglethorp said:


> I'm getting kicked lots! This baby's cheeky, though. I tell OH she's kicking, he puts his hand on my belly, and 9 times out of 10 she stops :lol: No kicks for you!

The same happens with us! I feel kicks the whole day, but as soon as DH puts his hand on my tummy she goes all quiet :haha: but I have to add, DH is very impatient - he keeps his hand on my tummy for 5 minutes and then just walk away all grumpy because she didnt kick him :haha:


----------



## MrsReed2015

Today is third trimester for me! (According to my apps!):happydance::happydance::cloud9:

So happy to be here after my ectopic and MMC last year! Baby is so happy, moving, wriggling and kicking.. I feel so blessed. Countdown will soon begin.. 13 weeks until due date/91 days..! Still wondering what gender is in here mind!

I have a growth scan on Monday just to track the progress due to pre-eclampsia with my son. But all is going well and my BP is textbook this time!

Also in 3 weeks time we fly to Vegas for a week, slightly apprehensive especially for the heat the but also very excited! We love America and Vegas will be new for us, we are veteran Florida travellers.

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Orglethorp

25+5 here today. Just 9 days away from 3rd trimester now. I had my first sugar test yesterday, and I was told I'd hear next week if there's anything abnormal. Crossing my fingers that my doctor's office doesn't call me next week! 

My doc is normally really good at doing blood work, but yesterday she bruised the vein on my left elbow with the pre-sugar-drink draw so I had to get stuck on the other side for the second draw. Now I've got a bruise on the inside of my left elbow and a bright pink adhesive reaction from the bandage on my right. :haha: Don't ask me why I didn't react on the left. I don't know. Same ordinary plastic-type bandage.


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi Ladies, 

I haven't been checking in as regularly lately but caught up now :) 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, except for other kids being sick and some pregnancy symptoms. 

I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow and quite a bit larger than I was with my son at this time. Looking at his pics I'm a month ahead! I'm more uncomfortable with sore butt and back from sitting all day, lots of Braxton hicks where my stomach gets so hard it's a little painful, and hemmroids. Argh! I'm debating on going off work at this months Drs appt or next months. Work is not being accommodating in my restrictions and telling me I can't take any vacation because of a shortage right now but I've only taken one week so legally I have to take a second. I worked up until the day before I gave birth with my son so I'm not doing that again! 

My little peanut also stops kicking as soon as my hubby puts his hand on my stomach. I think it's funny.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad everyone seems to be doing well for the most part xx

We are in the last half of pregnancy which is imo the most uncomfortable. For me, heartburn has been horrible :( I can't seem to get relief. I tried Tums at first but then my doctor prescribed me Zantac twice a day. Even that doesn't give me full relief. Ugh! This baby better be as hairy as a monkey at this rate :haha:


----------



## Meditteranean

I'm at the lab right now doing my glucose testing. The drink wasn't bad at all but this hour wait is painful! I can't leave to shop next door cause walking burns sugar and there's no wifi! This little girl is moving like crazy!


----------



## PSamuel

Hi ladies! Glad to hear all is well with you all for the most part! 

I failed my 1 hr glucose test :nope: Took it yesterday and got the results today. Scored a 9.0 so it's "possible GD". <7.8 is normal and >11.0 is GD for sure. Planning to take the 3 hr test on Friday. 

So frustrated since most foods have starch or sugar. Any healthy suggestions ladies?? 

Baby girl is super active. My colleagues tell me I have a big belly for 26 weeks. Baby girl responds back when I poke at her! So fun! She responds to hubby when he talks to her. He's so smitten by her already! 

Can't wait for the next 14 weeks to by quick!! &#128513;


----------



## angelgirl86

Haven't posted in a while but been reading up to see how everyone is doing from time to time, seems everyone is doing well for the most part which is great! 

DH has yet to feel baby girl kick because she refuses to kick for him too :haha: she seems to be really active for me but absolutely nobody else. 

Med: I had my glucose tolerance test yesterday and totally agree, the drink wasn't bad at all but the wait was so so boring. I ended up just playing candy crush on my phone the entire time. All that sugar sure made my little girl kick like crazy too :haha: Hope your results come back clear! 

PSamuel: Sorry to hear you failed the test, hope the 3 hour test goes better for you! 

MrsReed: Congrat on 3rd Tri! 

I'll be in 3rd tri on Sunday :happydance: All is going well here so far, can't wait for the next few weeks to fly by so I can finally meet my LO.


----------



## KRobbo

PS :
https://www.gestationaldiabetes.co.uk/ 
Take a look at this link, it honestly has the best advice on how to eat. There is a Facebook group as well but I'm not sure if they only accept UK ladies. Hopefully you won't need it but if you do no need to google and scare yourself as this website is very sensible and honest. Plus if you fancy joining they have excellent recipes for cakes and brownies. 

Best rule to follow until you get your results is never eat a naked carb, protein and fat slow down the release of sugar.


----------



## MrsReed2015

I passed my glucose test.. was a two hour wait. I had to fast from the evening before. I ate normally ( which consists of biscuits...:blush:) I think that what will be will be, just try and think positive!

The drink made me want to throw up, sweet water the nurse described it as. I would say more flat weak orange squash. Yuk! Waiting in the surgery for two hours was painful but thank god for 4G.


----------



## Jumik

Hey everyone. Glad to see all the babies and and most mummies are doing great. I hope things turn around or at least remain under control for those with GD and other adverse symptoms.

AFM, my right foot and ankle are easily swollen and slightly painful on a daily basis now. My blood pressure is normal and no swelling or other symptoms elsewhere so I'm thinking the extra weight is really affecting me at this point. Anyone else suffering from swollen feet?

Baby is fine, active and brutal to my bladder. She's already 2 lbs by my last ultrasound estimates.


----------



## PSamuel

KRobbo said:


> PS :
> https://www.gestationaldiabetes.co.uk/
> Take a look at this link, it honestly has the best advice on how to eat. There is a Facebook group as well but I'm not sure if they only accept UK ladies. Hopefully you won't need it but if you do no need to google and scare yourself as this website is very sensible and honest. Plus if you fancy joining they have excellent recipes for cakes and brownies.
> 
> Best rule to follow until you get your results is never eat a naked carb, protein and fat slow down the release of sugar.

Thank you so much KRobbo!! This is a really great resource, especially the food pairings. 

Fingers crossed tomorrow's 3hr test turns out normal! &#128513;


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone? My heartburn has come back and seems to be 10 times worse just cant seem to get a break from it no matter what i try.

I'm 26 week and 2 days today i really cant believe how fast this pregnancy has went, the end is in sight girls :)

i don't recall getting a glucose test with my daughter and its not been mentioned this pregnancy either have other UK ladies had this? What does it involve?

Thanks xx


----------



## KRobbo

In the U.K. They only test if you have a risk factor e.g. Parent or sibling with diabetes (as in my case), high bmi, previous baby over 10lbs or I think if you are of Jamaican or Asian descent. In the US I believe they test anyone.

Also I am so with you on the heart burn! This baby must have a full mop of hair!


----------



## Amandasb84

thanks KRobbo that's why i've never been tested then :)

i had it really bad with my daughter and she did have hair but not loads as i was expecting a full head of thick hair the amount of heartburn i had haha


----------



## KRobbo

I barely had it with my boys and this is a girl ..... hmmmm


----------



## angelgirl86

Sorry so many of you are dealing with heartburn :hugs: I get it every now and then but nothing major so far. 

How is everyone doing otherwise? I had another OB checkup today and all is great here, passed my tolerance test with flying colors and all my blood work came back normal so I'm done with blood draws and stuff now :happydance:

Also my OB considers 27 weeks the start of 3rd trimester so I'm going with it, officially 3rd tri here and 13 weeks to go!


----------



## Orglethorp

Yeah, I think the glucose test policies are different from country to country. I'm in Canada, and they test every pregnant woman in or after the 24th week. It's a relatively new policy change, I believe. Both my mother and mother in law were surprised by it.


----------



## KRobbo

I had my growth scan today and she is measuring perfect, 2lbs 1oz. I'm very happy and so are the team and I have the go ahead to go on my trip on Saturday with the promise that I will call if I have any concerns with my blood sugars. 

She was so cute on the scan, we saw her blink her eye and stick out her tongue. It's so nice seeing her as she gets bigger and I get to see her again 5 weeks today. This is my first posterior placenta and I had a feeling I knew exactly how she was positioned and it was so nice to see I was right - with my boys I had no clue! 

She's also head down. Honestly after weeks of stress getting my sugars to stabalise it's so nice seeing the proof that I'm doing a good job!


----------



## PSamuel

I had my regular doc appointment on Tuesday evening. My doc gave me the clean bill of health!! :happydance: She said my numbers looked good all mid range. So looks like the 1st glucose test was a one off, but it was scary enough for me to make improvements to my diet. 

Baby girl is measuring on the dot at 27.5 weeks! 

Hope you ladies are all doing well !! &#128522;


----------



## MrsReed2015

Glad everyone is getting good news.. and babies are well!

I too had my growth scan on Monday and they estimated that baby is already 3lb... I have another one on Aug 10th so will see if much changes. No concerns though!

Off to Vegas two weeks today.. not sure how I will be coping with the heat!


----------



## Orglethorp

Tuesday was 1 week since my glucose test and I still haven't been called in to the office, so I'm going to go ahead and assume my numbers were fine. Yay! 

On a less positive note, work's third party absence people have denied my short term absense due to "insufficient information" on the forms they had my doctor fill out. My doctor said the forms were vague, didn't really apply to pregnancy, and that none of it was any of their business, so I know she answered vaguely. Now I'm waiting on the appeal info letter so I can have her send more detailed information. *sigh* 

My EI claim is already approved and active, and work wrote me the correct ROE (record of employment) for this type of claim (sick leave leading into maternity), so it's just this third party not cooperating. They're basically there to make sure work isn't paying out insurance money needlessly, so I get it, but I have nothing banked to be paid out by work's insurance. If I did, my EI claim wouldn't have started yet.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Been quiet here a couple days. I hope everyone is doing well!

AFM I've come back from my midwife appointment with startling news. Apparently I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead by fundal height so she wants me to come in for a scan next week to make sure everything is ok. She is concerned about excessive fluid or a big baby.


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry I've been quiet for a while, but I am still here! 27 weeks today :) Got a bit of a cough and sore throat, but I'm sure I'll live. Jealous of all the growth scans... we don't get any more scans now, I don't think. Certainly they haven't told me about any. Have to get a few injections though... whooping cough and the rhesus negative one. Yay... I loooovvveeeee injections. :/

Sorry to hear the third party co are giving you a hard time, Orglethorp. Hopefully they'll accept the appeal and you can stop worrying about them.

Good luck, lilmiss. I hope everything's normal next week. I think the fundal height measurement isn't the most accurate in the world, and a big bump doesn't always mean big baby... just as small bump doesn't always mean small baby. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## saraaa

lilmisscaviar said:


> Been quiet here a couple days. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> AFM I've come back from my midwife appointment with startling news. Apparently I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead by fundal height so she wants me to come in for a scan next week to make sure everything is ok. She is concerned about excessive fluid or a big baby.

I measured 4 weeks ahead with my son as well, had to see a consultant about it and have a growth scan, the consultant said you could have 3 different people measure you and get 3 different results. My midwife measured me 4/5 weeks ahead then he measured me 2 weeks ahead, my son was under 7lbs when he was born lol :haha:


----------



## angelgirl86

I'm also jealous of the growth scans, our last scan was 20w anatomy scan and they only do 2 scans here unless otherwise necessary. I am thinking about booking a 3d/4d scan but still really unsure on it. 

lilmiss I've seen a lot of threads about people measuring ahead and most times it just varies I think but good luck at your next appointment.

Orglethorp hope the 3rd party starts cooperating and it all gets sorted out! 

How is everyone else? I just purchased all the nursery furniture so we'll be setting up the nursery soon. Anyone else got nursery stuff started or ready?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Our nursery stuff is here, we already had a crib from the past two babies, so we will just be using that one. I did get a rock n play sleeper & a swing for baby this last Friday, so that will be coming this week. We are slowly starting to set up the nursery...as my Mother in Law is coming this upcoming Thursday for my son's birthday party, than after that we are good to go for the nursery getting set up. 

I had my appointment last week, everything looks good. I don't have gestational diabetes so that's a good thing, I didn't have it with either of the kids. I am measuring about two weeks ahead, but they aren't really too concerned about fluid or a big baby since my other two were little. I have a 3D/4D scan set up for this upcoming Wednesday, so excited! :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks for the positivity, ladies. I'm probably freaking out for nothing. I've been consistently measuring 2-3 weeks ahead my entire second trimester, and now 4 weeks ahead that I'm in my third trimester. I will update after my appointment to let you all know how it went. I do have the tendency to make big babies though. My first measured 2 weeks ahead and was 9 lbs. when she was born 2 days before my due date. My second measured 2-3 weeks ahead and was born at 37 weeks weighing 8 lbs. but had he come on his due date at the rate he was growing they told me he would have been between 9.5-10 lbs! So it won't really shock me if I'm carrying another big one. I just hope if that's the case that he comes a bit early too :haha:

Great to hear most everyone's growth scans are coming back fine!


----------



## Orglethorp

I finally get to meet my OB today! (Only the GP follows pregnant women in 1st & 2nd trimester in my area). I'm 27+3 so I'm in range now to discuss vaccinations. I know Tdap will be recommended, but I'm hesitant to get it. I had an adverse reaction to the pertussis vacine as an infant and wasn't allowed to get any boosters for it during childhood. I know tdap is given to high school (grade 9 / age 14-15) students in the province I grew up in, and I honestly can't remember if I got it then, or if I just got the other vaccine being offered that day.

---
Edit after visit: Vaccinations during 3rd trimester are province-by-province in Canada, depending on what's needed in your area at the time. Nothing required for me here in Newfoundland, since I'm healthy and had all the right boxes ticked from my first prenatal blood screening.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well I had my ultrasound today to determine why I'm measuring so big. The good news is that baby is healthy, everything looks good, but as I suspected he is measuring on the larger side at 4lbs 3oz (96th percentile). However I have been diagnosed with polyhydramnios (high fluid) and will need to have regular ultrasounds the rest of my pregnancy. If they feel that the fluid is getting to be too much or if I start getting too uncomfortable, they will take the baby immediately. If all seems ok, I will be allowed to go up to 39 weeks. After that, if I do not go into labor on my own, they will induce me. Being diagnosed with polyhydramnios has unfortunately put me on the "high risk" category because, if my waters break, I will need to deliver the baby immediately whether I'm having contractions or not.


----------



## ilex88

Hi everyone, its been ages since I posted in this thread, I dont even think I popped in to announce when we found out the sex (girl!). Ive been reading along with the majority of posts to keep up to date though, and I hope things are going smoothly for people.

Lilmiss, sorry youve been moved to the high risk category, but its always good to know theyre monitoring things. And if he is looking like a big baby then at least you know you wont be going overdue with him.

As for me, I was just wondering what other peoples movement patterns are like? 
Ive found that my baby goes in a bit of a cycle, and therell be a couple of quiet movement days, followed by a few more active days, and then another quiet day or two. I manage to talk myself out of worrying on the quieter days because it almost feels like shes gone off exploring elsewhere, maybe kicking at the placenta at the back, and I just feel the lighter reverberations of that, and the wiggly feeling of her moving around. Im less likely to feel both of these than when she kicks at the front, but do feel eventually if I sit down and concentrate on it for a while. On more active days I get plenty of more forceful kicks like shes trying to break out of my stomach!

Do other people have these high and low movement days? My main concern isnt that they happen, but just that Im used to them now, so although I worry a bit on the quieter days, I dont worry to the point of phoning the hospital and getting it checked out. But what if something is wrong on one of those quieter days and I miss the opportunity to get it checked? What would prompt you to make that phone call?

I know theres no magic answer to this, I'm just curious about other peoples experiences/opinions. And as for right now, Ive just been given a cupcake by someone at work so were on a bit of a sugar high so no worries about lack of activity this morning!


----------



## Amandasb84

ilex88 congrats on being team pink!!

I am the exact same with the pattern of movements, i downloaded a kick chart and i tick when i get a kick and i can see a pattern of less movement days than others.

i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter and i thought i was having a quieter than normal kick day so i had an ice cold drink and still didn't get a reaction, i tried a sugar rush and again nothing i tried ice cream and nothing by then i called the hospital and as soon as she put me on the tracer she started to kick like mad hahaha


----------



## Jumik

Oh yes! I have those cycle days as well and I have the same questions and reactions as you. With my first it was constant and consistent activity so this cycle of movement is all new for me.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had a horrible day yesterday. It was my birthday, of all days, and my body just decided to take the day off. I woke up in excruciating pain from sciatica (baby must have been laying on a nerve) and couldn't even walk. Thankfully hubby was home so he kept me fed lol. It was nice to relax but I missed being with the kids while stuck in the bedroom from being unable to get out of bed. I had hubby help me limp to the tub to take a bath and the pain went away after about an hour of soaking. Today it was gone completely.


----------



## Orglethorp

I got married on Friday! My house guests all left on Sunday so I spent yesterday mostly just relaxing. 

My sister really wanted to feel the baby move while she was here, but the only times the baby moved while she and I were in the same room was when there were also at least a half dozen other people in the room, and I didn't want that many hands on me, so I didn't speak up. The few times she moved when it was a smaller group, she stopped moving as soon as Jess tried to feel it. I felt bad about that.


----------



## CrazyBird

Congratulations on your wedding orglethorp, how exciting. OH proposed whilst we were on holiday in April but we will wait a year or so till after the baby is here to get married. I would of loved to get married whilst pregnant but I would just feel so uncomfortable with a big belly lol. 

ilex88 it sounds like your baby just likes to have chill out days. You should feel some movement every day though. If I hadn't felt movement all day then I would ring the hospital. My baby doesn't seem to stop moving and kicking.


----------



## ilex88

Thanks for the responses. I do always feel movement of some kind, it just surprises me how much stronger it seems to be some days than others.

Congratulations on your marriage Orglethorpe! It is difficult when you only see people every now and again and the baby isn't moving at a convenient time. I had a similar thing when my Mum visited a couple of weeks ago. She had been sat there with her hand on my bump so many times over the weekend, but of course that was the immediate cue for nap time. Then eventually she got one massive kick which pretty much threw her hand off my stomach. ...Don't think baby was a fan of Grandma :haha:



Amandasb84 said:


> ilex88 congrats on being team pink!!
> 
> I am the exact same with the pattern of movements, i downloaded a kick chart and i tick when i get a kick and i can see a pattern of less movement days than others.
> 
> i remember when i was pregnant with my daughter and i thought i was having a quieter than normal kick day so i had an ice cold drink and still didn't get a reaction, i tried a sugar rush and again nothing i tried ice cream and nothing by then i called the hospital and as soon as she put me on the tracer she started to kick like mad hahaha

Haha, typical! Even on quiet days I do get a reaction from trying those things, so I guess if they ever don't work then that's when I'll call. I use a kick counting app, but I only reliably update it when I'm at work because I'm just sat in the same place with my phone in front of me. I'm useless with it at home, so I've stopped even trying to use it there because I don't think comparing across those days would give anything meaningful at all.


----------



## Amandasb84

Has anyone thought about packing their hospital bag yet? I'm 29 weeks tomorrow and so far this i the first thought I've given to it, i cant even remember what i packed to go in have my daughter?


----------



## Orglethorp

So my OB gave me a blood work & urine culture order when I saw her back on the 17th and I see her next on Monday afternoon (31st), so this morning I finally got out to the blood clinic to have it done. I hadn't looked at the order sheet before, so I didn't realize until this morning that all of the blood work is repeat stuff from what my GP already did for me back in February. I thought that was weird, but figured what do I know, and went anyway. Then I handed my form over to the nurse and she asks how far along I am. I say 29 weeks, and she says "and you haven't had this done yet?!" I said I thought it was weird too, because I definitely did. The only thing I understand doing now is the urine culture, since my GP has only been doing a dip test to screen for UTIs. 

My OB ordered a complete blood count & blood type screening. My prenatal record that I bring with me everywhere already shows that these were done in February, that I'm O+, and that there were no concerns on the CBC. Anybody know why the OB wanted this re-done rather than just requesting the detailed results from my GP?


----------



## Jumik

Yes. I've been thinking of it a while now. I packed a few things for my self but nothing for baby yet because I haven't washed them yet. I myself can't remember everything I should be packing.


----------



## Amandasb84

i cant remember what i packed for my first time either, i think i'm going to pull out my bag at the weekend and start throwing things in that come into my mind.

How many outfits were you thinking of taking for the baby?


----------



## Jumik

Amandasb84 said:


> i cant remember what i packed for my first time either, i think i'm going to pull out my bag at the weekend and start throwing things in that come into my mind.
> 
> How many outfits were you thinking of taking for the baby?

I was thinking maybe three/four outfits for the most inclusive of vests and maybe two kazacks. I think I over packed for baby last time. If I need anything more I'll just ask my family to bring.

I had my daughter via c-section over four and a half years ago. Here the nurses only clothe the baby with a vest, kazack, socks, hat and blanket after delivery (no outfits). They also don't bathe or change baby, that is all on you and your family during visiting hours (which are two specific time periods in the morning and afternoon). In the four days I stayed I didn't need to change or clean her very much either because she only had one bowel movement (only wet diapers otherwise). Her first bath was actually the day after we got home.


----------



## angelgirl86

I plan to pack a bag around 32 weeks probably. I have no idea what to put in it though since this is our first so I'll be looking up a list or something. 

How is everyone doing? We're all getting so close now! Only a few more weeks and we should be sharing birth stories, how exciting :happydance:

Had my 30 week appointment today and everything is perfect and I'm measuring right on track.


----------



## Orglethorp

This is my first baby and my baby shower is on the 10th. We're not shopping for baby stuff until after that when we know what we've been given and what we still need. I'll pack baby's stuff then. I bought myself 2 cheap night gowns for my bag. One's extremely ugly and will gladly be thrown in the trash after any delivery mess. The second is cute, so if it's salvageable after the first few days I'll keep it. Might actually swap it out for something older from my PJ drawer. I'm also trying to get into the habit of having my prenatal record sheet with me every time I leave the house, just in case. I'm 29+4 today so I shouldn't need to be that vigilant yet, but I'm hoping by the time I do need it, it'll be second nature to have it.


----------



## Amandasb84

I just keep my maternity notes in my car all the time now, think i will look out my case for hospital this weekend and then i can just add to it as an when i have stuff and then come maybe 32 weeks i can arrange it and make sure i have everything.

I am going to take for baby:
1 going home outfit
3 first size baby grows ( up to 7.5lbs)
3 0-3m baby grows
2 hats
3 first size vests
3 0-3 vests
1 pack of nappies
2 blanket
1 snow suit for coming home in 

For me all i'm taking is
bikini for water birth i'm praying this will happen this time
1 nursing nightdress
1 nursing set of jammies
1 dressing gown
slippers
flip flop (for having a shower)
Pack of large pants
2 nursing bras
coming home outfit (maternity top and trousers)
and then the basic toilet bag - shampoo hair brush toothbursh etc

think im just going to buy all new hair brush etc so im not having to scrabble around last minute


----------



## jessthemess

Popping in to say hi again! See how everyone is :)


----------



## jessthemess

Amandasb84 said:


> Has anyone thought about packing their hospital bag yet? I'm 29 weeks tomorrow and so far this i the first thought I've given to it, i cant even remember what i packed to go in have my daughter?

I probably won't pack till 36 weeks or so! This is baby number 2 for us. Our hospital supplies everything for baby, even diapers and wipes, so I will probably just bring one going home outfit and a special blanket. 

For myself I'll pack a couple outfits of loose yoga pants and maternity tees, and some slide on shoes, hair ties and a hair brush. A phone charger ha! 

That's probably it! I way overpacked for the first delivery, but I'm a little more sure of what I'll personally need this time.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I will probably start packing around 34 weeks! Since this is my third I know what I need and don't need. If all goes as planned, we usually stay in the hospital for two days and than they let us go...so I don't need too much stuff, plus my parents can always bring something from home, if need be! I just have a diaper bag that we will put both baby and I's stuff in. Both the kids usually stayed in their little swaddle blankets for the hospital, but I may bring some pajamas for him! Our hospital provides quite a bit for baby so we really don't need much. DH was really good the last two times, every night starting at 36 weeks we would put our phones, chargers, and a book for me in our little bag! :) 

Things are going great here. Had my appointment the other day, and the midwife says everything sounds great! I just have a basketball for a belly, as it's all baby. She is only predicting him to be at the most 7 lbs. My son was only 6 lbs, 5 oz. so we will see what happens! Hard to believe that some 0-3 month clothes may not even fit him in the beginning.


----------



## KRobbo

Orglethorpe in the U.K. You get full blood work at the booking in appointment and then repeated at 28 weeks to look for changes. For me that's important as I have antibodies in my blood and they check to see if levels have risen.


----------



## Orglethorp

KRobbo said:


> Orglethorpe in the U.K. You get full blood work at the booking in appointment and then repeated at 28 weeks to look for changes. For me that's important as I have antibodies in my blood and they check to see if levels have risen.

I'm in Canada. I posted about the blood work order in another forum and actually got someone from my own province replying. The repeat of the complete blood count (cbc) is indeed standard past 26 weeks where I am. Everyone figures the blood type screening was just so my blood type is attached to that report that the OB will refer to, without having to cross-check. 


My baby shower is on Thursday, so DH and I will know what we have and what we need then and will start our shopping on the weekend. I think I'll start packing then. I drafted a birth plan & postpartum-stay notes document that I was meaning to go over with DH tonight, but we went and viewed houses with his brother (brother in law & girlfriend are looking to buy a fixer-upper, and DH is a carpenter). Tomorrow, I guess! Still waiting on our date for our full day labour & delivery class + hospital tour to come in the mail. I only just mailed our registration last week, but I'm impatient:haha:


----------



## Amandasb84

I think i might be having braxton hicks today (never had with first) my bump keeps going really tight (like baby curled up in a ball) and then loosens off but sometimes its taken my breath away with the pain and comfortableness of it 

has anyone else had this feeling?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Amanda I get that every day. It is definitely BH. Sometimes they are more painful, feels almost like someone is squeezing me from the inside.


----------



## Orglethorp

I've been getting definite BH contractions for a week or so now. They're more frequent (or maybe just more noticible?) on days when I've got a lot of back/pelvic pain going on. I also find if baby starts practicing karate in the lower portion of my uterus, she sets them off. Kinda like my uterus is trying to make her calm down :haha:


I have not been able to shake the worry that I'll go into labour early, all pregnancy. I'm 31+1 today, and I'm impatiently waiting on my prenatal class & tour day with my hospital. The registration form asked for my due date, and this all-day class & tour is only offered twice a month, so I'm worried I'll be slotted into the last possible date before my due date and then I'll go early having not had my tour and the chance to ask my questions. :/ I have no idea what's provided and what's not at my hospital, what the maternity ward looks like, which entrance to go to, etc. 

I finally have a lot of baby stuff - my baby shower was Thursday evening and then DH and I went shopping last night - and I really want to go ahead and pack my hospital bag now. but I don't know what won't be needed, and I don't want to pack too much!


----------



## Jumik

I think I've been having some of those as well and I also find myself being concerned about going into labour early. I just want to make it to 36 weeks at least. But hoping she comes on my due date (10/10) because it's my mother's birthday and I think she will love that.


----------



## CrazyBird

I've been getting braxton hicks since 28 weeks.
I'm not having a great 3rd trimester, my bump was measuring big so midwife sent me for a scan, baby is measuring 2 weeks bigger so they sent me for the diabetes test but that came back negative. I'm also in so much pain at night and can't get comfortable and can't walk far in the day. This pregnancy is horrible compared to my first. Baby is breech which makes it more painful as he keeps kicking my cervix and it's so painful. Anyone else feeling sorry for themselves lol.


----------



## Jumik

CrazyBird said:


> I've been getting braxton hicks since 28 weeks.
> I'm not having a great 3rd trimester, my bump was measuring big so midwife sent me for a scan, baby is measuring 2 weeks bigger so they sent me for the diabetes test but that came back negative. I'm also in so much pain at night and can't get comfortable and can't walk far in the day. This pregnancy is horrible compared to my first. Baby is breech which makes it more painful as he keeps kicking my cervix and it's so painful. Anyone else feeling sorry for themselves lol.

Oh yes this pregnancy is horrible for me at this point compared to the first. So many aches and discomforts and the general feeling of being too heavy to move around comfortably. My baby is head down and puts so much pressure on my bladder at times I feel like I will have an accident some day.


----------



## Orglethorp

Ugh, yes, the pressure on the bladder. I'll stand up from the toilet after peeing and need to pee again. 

My pelvis, and sacrum in particular, have been in pain since Monday. Yesterday I wasn't feeling well (exhausted, stomach upset), so I kept laying down on the couch. Then I'd get stuck because the couch isn't perfectly flat and I'd have to push myself away from the back of the couch in order to pull my legs up where they needed to be to sit


----------



## lilmisscaviar

CrazyBird said:


> I've been getting braxton hicks since 28 weeks.
> I'm not having a great 3rd trimester, my bump was measuring big so midwife sent me for a scan, baby is measuring 2 weeks bigger so they sent me for the diabetes test but that came back negative. I'm also in so much pain at night and can't get comfortable and can't walk far in the day. This pregnancy is horrible compared to my first. Baby is breech which makes it more painful as he keeps kicking my cervix and it's so painful. Anyone else feeling sorry for themselves lol.

I feel you. I've been diagnosed with polyhydramnios and am carrying 2 liters of fluid. I also have a huge baby. At my ultrasound last week he was 7lbs. 1oz. I too am finding pregnancy miserable this time.


----------



## KRobbo

I want to be positive but I have to agree I'm ready for this to be done! I couldn't walk yesterday and if that happens again I think I'll be at the docs being diagnosed with SPD. I couldn't put any weight on my left leg. I'm trying to take it easy but I'll be back on the school run next week.


----------



## Jumik

Just found out I won about US$220 worth of vouchers at a store here which is like the equivalent to the US CVS. I can get so many baby care products (pampers, wipes, bath stuff, formula, etc) :happydance: It was just the pick me up I needed.


----------



## lindsayms05

Hello ladies!! I am officially back to work (so now I have computer access) so I just got caught up on all the recent updates! It seems like we have all been busy but that most of us are still doing pretty well and we wind down these pregnancies! Unless I missed something, we haven't had any babies yet, right??

As for me, I am 34w1 and my csection will be scheduled for 37w3d or 38w3d! That means I have 3-4 weeks max before meeting this baby! I'm hoping and praying that my doctor will allow me to go to the 38w3d mark because I am terrified of having him any earlier than that. I know that 37+ weeks is usually a fine gestation to deliver, but I really want to keep him baking as long as possible. I tried to push for 39 weeks but my doctor absolutely refused after speaking with my TAC surgeon due to risk of uterine rupture. They want to ensure that they are delivering him as a scheduled csection before labor has a chance to start. If we risk going too long and labor starts on its own, it turns into an emergency csetion situation because the bands I have around my cervix are permanent and won't allow any dilation to occur which means all that pressure ends up rupturing the uterus if the baby isn't delivered fairly quickly. As much as I want to give him as much time as possible, I also want to make sure that my doctor is the one who delivers him. If I go into labor on my own, it would just be luck of draw on who would be on call to perform my csetion. My exdoctor that delivered my daughter and mishandled my loss still works at the hospital and I would be devastated if he ended up delivering my son!

Hang in there ladies! We are almost there! It is still painfully hot here so that's no fun but it's getting so close I can taste it!


----------



## KRobbo

DH is blowing my ball up as I type, I just cannot find a comfortable position to sit in. My own fault today as I took the boys to the farm so walked far too much. Tomorrow I have 4 hours in a spa booked with a back massage so I'm really looking forward to that - and dare I say the first few hours I'll have away from my children since the holidays started. 

Lindsay - sounds stressful but also sounds like you have a good plan. Will you be having steroids?


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi Ladies how is everyone?

I am really starting to struggle now, today im 33 weeks and 2 days and my maternity leave isnt meant to start until the end of Sept by then i shall be 36 weeks, the pain in my pelvis is really sore finding myself limping when i walk and the muscles under my boobs is killing me (had this with my first) just feels like my insides are being ripped apart with a horrible burning pain

Just want to cry!!! had hardly any sleep last night now sitting at my desk in pain and knackered

Sorry for the rant


----------



## MrsReed2015

Amandasb84 said:


> Hi Ladies how is everyone?
> 
> I am really starting to struggle now, today im 33 weeks and 2 days and my maternity leave isnt meant to start until the end of Sept by then i shall be 36 weeks, the pain in my pelvis is really sore finding myself limping when i walk and the muscles under my boobs is killing me (had this with my first) just feels like my insides are being ripped apart with a horrible burning pain
> 
> Just want to cry!!! had hardly any sleep last night now sitting at my desk in pain and knackered
> 
> Sorry for the rant

I know how you feel. Going to request a crutch from midwife as my pelvic pain is unbearable. Luckily I have two days next week then it's maternity leave for me. I will still have the school run to do with my son though.:dohh::dohh:

Lots of warm baths, and rest :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I wanted to update that I had my baby boy on August 24th. I went to the hospital at 9 am after having contractions every 3-4 minutes and period pains. He was born at 10:47 am. Thankfully despite the polyhydramnios I had a super fast labor and delivery, but man when they popped my waters (which surprisingly hadn't broken yet) it was like the flood gates opened! It turns out I had placental abruption from the polyhydramnios which is why I went into spontaneous labor so early. He was having trouble latching and was spitting up half of his feeds but thankfully now he is doing better about not spitting everything up. Still having some latching issues that we're working on. Anyways I was 35w3d and he weighed 7lbs 10.5oz so the ultrasound I had the week before must have been close. His picture is now my avatar. Still can't believe he is here but I'm in love <3


----------



## Conundrum

Lilmiss Congratulations!!! So handsome! Hopefully his latching issues clear soon and wow phenomenal size for the gestation! 

Miss Reed and Amanda I'm sorry about the pain ladies! Fx upcoming maternity helps some.


----------



## Amandasb84

Massive congrats lilmisscaviar he is just beautiful well done :)

MissReed2015 - i feel broken today i just could not sleep last night i got up at 1am sat on the sofa and had a wee breakdown to myself, driving to work i had a cry and my co worker asked if i was OK this morning and had another cry i just feel broken!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Oh my goodness, congrats, lilmiss! He's gorgeous!

So sorry to hear some of you are struggling with pain :( Amanda, can you consider starting maternity a bit early? I'm due to start in mid-Sept, when we'll be just under 36 weeks, but I'd struggle to sit at work more than I do (and I'm grateful to be part time). *hugs*


----------



## Orglethorp

Congratulations, lilmisscaviar! He's adorable <3 I'm glad he's doing well. And holy cow, over 7lbs and wasn't even 36 weeks. Immagine if he'd gone to 40 *wince*

Amanda, yeah, the pain sucks. At this point I've having days when my pelvic pain is so bad I lay down to rest and literally get stuck. Not cool. Hang in there! We can do this.

33+4 today and heading off to an OB appointment. Usually DH is at work with our only vehicle so MIL drives me into town for these, but she's not available today so DH is taking the morning off and taking me in. He's been to the ultrasounds but not the prental appointments, so that means today he'll hear the heartbeat for the first time!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Oh my goodness he's gorgeous! Glad to hear he is doing and well and so are you! Well done :hugs:

Oh Amanda.. it's rubbish isn't it. I'm hoping the pain is baby moving into my pelvis in prep for birth, that's my only comfort. My back ache and period aches are horrible also. I feel like my insides will drop out of me at any minute!! I swear my husband thinks I'm a hypochondriac! I'm always moaning.

Not sure what helps anymore. It's a vicious cycle. If I walk, I ache. If I rest, I ache. I have to get my husband to move my legs at times it's that bad!!

Not long.. I keep telling myself I'll soon be holding my team green baby, and this will be forgotten ha ha.

Stay strong!


----------



## Jumik

Congrats lilmiss!


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats *lilmiss* he is adorable! Must be so shocking to have him here already but he's such a little blessing nonetheless. Enjoy every moment :) 

Sorry to hear so many of you are struggling, the last few weeks are the worst I've noticed. I've been feeling a lot of pain as well but nothing like some of you have described :hugs: Hopefully the last few weeks will fly by and we can all get some relief!


----------



## lindsayms05

Congrats lilmisscaviar! What a cutie. So glad he is doing better with his feedings.

I officially have my csection date scheduled. I had a growth scan yesterday which put him at 7lbs11oz at 35 weeks so I'm not complaining about having a csection with this one! My scheduled date is 9/19 at noon. That puts me at 38w1d which I am thrilled with. I was so nervous she was going to push for 37 weeks but let me go into my 38th week. I officially have 20 days left and only 12 days of school! I can do it! I can do it! I can do it!

The last few weeks of pregnancy are soooo hard. Hang in there ladies, we are all almost there!


----------



## CrazyBird

Aww lilmiss he is gorgeous and what a great weigh. No wonder he was ready to come out. 

Amanda could you not get the doctor to sign you off sick for a couple of weeks then take your maternity a little bit earlier. 


I finished work at 29 weeks as I just couldn't do it anymore as in to much pain. 
Roll on the next few weeks when we have our beautiful babies here. 

Baby has been breech since 22 weeks and I'm really thinking about having a breech birth. Am I mad, would anyone else have a breech birth or would you go for elective c section?


----------



## Amandasb84

Thanks for all your kind words ladies, the pain is still there but i seem to getting a bit of a better sleep (still waken with heartburn or the need to pee) but i haven't had any more melt down (so far)

I have the midwife tomorrow so i will mention my pain and discomfort to her and see what she say, not sure if a midwife can sign you off work or not

Hope everyone else is feeling better :)


----------



## Orglethorp

34+4 and I'm a hormonal mix of ready to be done and also wanting more time to get random things done before baby comes! :haha: I've been convinced this whole pregnancy that this baby will be a premie just like my sister and I were, but she's already baked 2+4 longer than I did, so now I'm getting hopeful she'll go full term. My hospital tour is at 37+1, so she can come any time starting at 37+2 and I'll be over the moon.


----------



## Amandasb84

Had my 34wk midwife app yesterday and she gave me a support band but im not that keen on wearing it i feel it its crushing all my insides.

she did have a feel around and said baby was head down and she was sitting really low so thats obv why im having so much pain in my pelvis

Hope everyone else is feeling better xx


----------



## Meditteranean

I've been MIA for a while but caught up with all the posts.

Firstly Lilmiss, congrats on the beautiful baby boy!!!! You were the first ! Did he have to stay in the hospital at all at 35 weeks? 

A lot of us seem to be having pain and discomfort now. I got my Dr to write me off work 2 weeks ago and I feel much better! Sitting all day was killer! My OB is off on Mat leave now so I meet her replacement tomorrow. I'm 35 weeks today. Not long now. My son was a week early so maybe this baby will be early too?!


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm on maternity leave now.. it's boring with no baby!!:baby:

37 weeks today. I have a midwife appointment today for BP as it's creeping up. Have been to hospital twice this week, once for BP and once for unexplained episode of bleeding. All good though!

Soon be baby time for us all


----------



## Orglethorp

My OB found baby's heartbeat on doppler a little higher than usual on my belly 2 appointments in a row (this past Monday and 2 weeks prior) and figured that meant baby had turned breech. 2 weeks ago I thought nothing of it because I was desperate to pee by the time she got to me, but when she found it higher on my belly again on Monday I admit I was quite freaked out, imagining baby being in the worst possible sort of breech position since I get movements both up under my ribs _and_ down in my pelvis. Got in for an ultrasound to check on Tuesday (why can't I get any other appointment that fast?!) and baby is indeed still head-down, leaning to her left when she's at rest so all her limbs are in the right side of my belly, just as I've been telling OB she does  What a relief! 

Today I'm off to see my regular doctor to see what we do next with my stupid work absence situation, as my appeal was denied. Get this, the caseworker told me over the phone that I'm denied because there's "no immediate risk to the pregnancy" but when the personnel office worker read out my employer's letter from these guys it said nothing of the sort and just said not supported. They don't even have documentation that my appeal is denied for a reason that doesn't match up with the reasons my doctor gave for pulling me! AND work has lost my updated off status note from July, so as far as they're concerned my doctor hasn't maintained my off status either. 

I drafted up a long letter to management where I gave a timeline from February to present with every absence explained, every appointment date and how they handled it, every significant meeting or discussion I had with managers and personnel, every step of the appeal BS, etc., said in the letter that it was written Sept 7th after talking to personnel but would not be sent until I have an appointment with my doctor to get new documentation (I've totally edited since, but I'm pretending I haven't), and after I meet with my doctor today and get a new note I'm gonna snail mail this stuff because f*** them, not delivering this in person.


----------



## CrazyBird

Mrsreed I've been on May leave since 29 weeks but nor finding it boring although I do want baby to be here now because of all the pain I'm in. 

Orglethorp your employer sounds like complete arseholes. Must be horrible knowing that there not supportive. 


We had a scan last week and the baby has finally turned head down after being breech the whole pregnancy. So I can still hope for my Vbac.


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! Glad to see we are all still hanging in there...with all the aches and pains it can bring! My biggest struggle has been swelling of my feet, ankles, and lower legs. I never had this with my daughter. My blood pressure has been great and no protein in my urine and the swelling goes away at night so it is literally just water weight. I gain about 10 pounds through out the day (I'm still on my feet all day as a teacher) and then pee it all out through out the night and my feet go back to normal and the 10 pounds disappear by morning. It's the most bizarre thing in the world.

I had my last prenatal appointment on Tuesday! My csection is only 5 days away and I'm turning into a nervous wreck. I'm getting things wrapped up at work so that is taking a weight off my shoulders. Monday is my last day at work and my csection is Tuesday at noon lol.

Any other ladies with inductions or csections coming up in the next few weeks?


----------



## Jumik

No inductions or planned c-sections here. Doctors are trying for a VBAC for me and I'm a little nervous. We don't use pain meds here:dohh:. 

What they said though is they would not induce me (ever. something to do with the potential rupturing of the scar if labour is "forced") nor would they let me go too far beyond my due date (also a potential risk of ruptured scar if baby gets too big supposedly). So if I don't go into labour naturally within a reasonable time frame of my due date then c-section.

I have one more week of work and then I'm home for six months. 14 weeks maternity followed by 60 days vacation.


----------



## Amandasb84

All you lucky ladies being off on maternity leave already i'm super jealous, i have another 2 weeks left at work :( we are fairly busy so i'm hoping this passes really quickly.

In the process of getting the house in order for the new arrival getting new flooring put down this weekend and then the house shall be complete :)

When do you guys plan on having the Moses basket and cots etc out and waiting? I don't want to put mine out too early as i know my daughter shall just want to play with them with her dolls haha


----------



## glovities

Does anyone have any experience with severe itching? I know theres a condition called obstetric cholestasis that causes itching. I was beginning to think that i had developed a sensitivity to certain kinds of fabrics but now im wondering if i have OC and the fabrics are just irritating my already itchy skin. Just looking for anyone who might be experiencing something similar.


----------



## MrsReed2015

I have my first sweep on Wed.. is it wrong to be excited about this?:haha:

Officially have 16 days left until my due date.. and I'm so ready to do the newborn thing now. I have loved being pregnant, but I'm mentally ready now.

Glovities - I haven't experienced this myself but a simple blood test can determine if it isn't indeed your liver. I would def get some medical advice, better safe than sorry :hugs:

Amanda - I have the Moses ready by my bed, and the cot isn't in the babies room set up and ready. I'm impatient so as soon as hubby gave the green light we set them up. I don't think there's a right time. Nice to look at :thumbup:

Jumik - I too am having a VBAC. I'm totally nervous but excited at the same time. I had false labour a few weeks ago so got to experience contractions. Which were horrendous but bearable with my hypno breathing techniques. I'm hoping to be med free, but we'll see.:haha:

Hope the rest of you are all comfortable and getting through this last little bit. The light is visible!


----------



## glovities

Mrs Reed- whats a sweep?


----------



## Amandasb84

glovities said:


> Does anyone have any experience with severe itching? I know theres a condition called obstetric cholestasis that causes itching. I was beginning to think that i had developed a sensitivity to certain kinds of fabrics but now im wondering if i have OC and the fabrics are just irritating my already itchy skin. Just looking for anyone who might be experiencing something similar.

I had this with my daughter, it was like a sever dose and chicken pox, in the uk we have calmine lotion which is used for chicken pix i went through bottles of the stuff but i found having really cool shower or wetting a cloth and having that resting on the really itchy parts a big help, as soon as baby is born it just disappears!


----------



## MrsReed2015

glovities said:


> Mrs Reed- whats a sweep?

It's a stretch and sweep? Where the midwife moves the membranes of the cervix away from the amniotic sack. It's suppose to encourage labour but will only work if i am dilated. Which hopefully I am!


----------



## CrazyBird

Amanda we have the cot and the next to me bed up already. The next to me bed is in the baby's room but we will move it into our room as soon as baby is here. 

Mrsreed I wish I could say the same about enjoying this pregnancy. I've mostly hated it. I would also be excited for the stretch and sweep. I'm hoping my midwife will do one on Friday. 
I'm also hoping for a Vbac, what happens if you go over? Will they induce you. My hospital will only induce me by breaking my waters but no pessarys etc because of the risk of rupture.


----------



## glovities

MrsReed2015 said:


> glovities said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Reed- whats a sweep?
> 
> It's a stretch and sweep? Where the midwife moves the membranes of the cervix away from the amniotic sack. It's suppose to encourage labour but will only work if i am dilated. Which hopefully I am!Click to expand...

Hmm ive never heard of that. Must be a midwife thing. I go to an OBGYN.


----------



## MrsReed2015

CrazyBird said:


> Amanda we have the cot and the next to me bed up already. The next to me bed is in the baby's room but we will move it into our room as soon as baby is here.
> 
> Mrsreed I wish I could say the same about enjoying this pregnancy. I've mostly hated it. I would also be excited for the stretch and sweep. I'm hoping my midwife will do one on Friday.
> I'm also hoping for a Vbac, what happens if you go over? Will they induce you. My hospital will only induce me by breaking my waters but no pessarys etc because of the risk of rupture.

My consultant went through the VBAC info with me and said the risks of induction are relatively severe, albeit low percentage. Such as risk of scar tearing or transfusion being needed. Really hoping it won't even get to that point.. I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow, this is dragging now :haha: I imagine if I need to be induced it would be the same way as you. I really don't want to end up with another section :nope:


----------



## Jumik

Same here CrazyBird. The only method of induction they would use for me is by breaking waters.


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck with the sweep tomorrow MrsR! How's everyone getting on? Sorry I've not been very chatty on here but I do keep checking in to see how everyone's getting on! Reality is slowly sinking in for me now and anxiety is creeping up. I must get my hospital bag done this week... I've been told off by a few people for not having it ready yet!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Sweep done! I'm 1cm dilated at mo.

The sweep wasn't too bad, just felt like a period cramp feeling. Just waiting now, bouncing on my ball, massaging with my Clary Sage oil and hoping my husband will oblige later on :blush:

My midwife said that she can never know what will happen, so here's hoping!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Lost my plug today!!:happydance:


----------



## MissYogi

Mrs reed that is so exciting! Your baby will be in your arms any day now!


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay, MrsR! Not long now! So exciting :D


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I had my 37 week appointment yesterday, I've been slowly losing my plug over the last few weeks, but last night I had my "show" so he could literally be here at anytime. I am about 3 CM dilated and very very favorable, so that's a wonderful thing. Seems like these babies are going to be September babies instead of October babies! I would be very surprised if I went another week pregnant. The midwife guesses he is around 6 lbs or so. 

The good news I got, was since I am one that has very fast labors (7 and 5 hour labors) that some of the "signs/symptoms/what to do" are different than others. Once I start having back pains and contracting, she doesn't want me to wait too long..so I can only be having "real" contractions for about 30 minutes, than they want me to come on and I will be the first one they see, no matter what. Luckily, I'm really close to all the midwives, so therefore, if I end up having to take the kids in with me, they will accommodate me and help out with the kids, I have a bag of toys packed for the kids just in case :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay, Kittey, how exciting! Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## angelgirl86

Some exciting things happening here! Soon our babies will be here :happydance:

*Kittey* sounds like your LO will be here very soon! Definitely keep us posted :) 

*MrsReed* any sign of baby coming yet? 

Any one else feel like their LO is close to arriving? At my 36 week appointment I was 3 cm dilated already and at my 37 week appointment I had moved up to a 4! He also said I'm thinned out already so it could be any day here as well :happydance: I haven't been feeling any contractions or anything, not even BH so no idea how I dilated without feeling it.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Im still here.. pregnant!

Nothing much has happened since! Hubby and I DTD twice over weekend and Im getting horrid period type cramps. But I dont feel like baby will come yet.

I have another MW appointment on Wed, so will request another sweep. If no baby by next week (DD) I will be induced medically.. so baby needs to come! Im ready Baby Reed.. times up!:haha:


----------



## CrazyBird

Hope the baby comes soon mrsreed

I was hoping my midwife would do a stretch and sweep when I saw her on Friday 37+5 but she said the consultant will do it at my growth scan appointment when I'm 39+5. I hope it works, if not they will induce me a week later by breaking my waters but the midwife has now told me that they can give me a drip if syntocin if the breaking my waters doesn't work. I'm not sure if I want the drip so might just ask for a section if the breaking waters doesn't a work. Really don't know what to do &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Orglethorp

I've been getting lovely prodromal (/latent/false) labour episodes and been feeling nauseous at random times since Wednesday. Hoping this means baby will come soon! I'm 37+3 today, actually made it long enough to have my prenatal class & tour at the hospital, and I'm _SO _ready to be done now :haha: Pelvic pain & discomfort doesn't stop at all anymore - just more and less comfortable positions. I'm also constantly ready to go back to bed for the night. We were out at the local nascar track's last event of the season yesterday and I kept zoning out and missing 5 laps or so of the race I was watching.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Been having period pains throughout the whole night....with my daughter I didn't have any back pains throughout labor at all, so we will see if this is it :) Having contractions but they are definitely not strong yet.

In other news (in my life)...my friend from high school had her baby today after 2 weeks overdue...the baby weighed 7 lbs, 10 oz. Also, our puppy's Mommy had another liter today, 10 puppies :)


----------



## Amandasb84

i have a midwife appointment on Monday will be 38wks and 1 day i have asked her already if she will do a sweep but she has said no they only do them when you reach 41weeks :(

i am so ready to have this baby now - what are you ladies doing at home to help bring things on? i was induced with my daughter and i really dnt want that to be the case this time i am praying for a water birth at a closer hospital but if i need to be induced i wont get in the water and have to go to a hospital further away


----------



## Meditteranean

Hey Ladies, some of you are SO close to having your babies now!!! Eek! 

I lost some of my plug yesterday I believe? I didn't happen with my son. It was clear jelly like. I've read it could be hours, days or up to 2 weeks after that with the average being 3-5 days. Still doesn't tell me much. My hubby did a belly cast on me last night just in case lol. 

Can't Wait to hear which little ones are born first!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Amandasb84 said:


> i have a midwife appointment on Monday will be 38wks and 1 day i have asked her already if she will do a sweep but she has said no they only do them when you reach 41weeks :(
> 
> i am so ready to have this baby now - what are you ladies doing at home to help bring things on? i was induced with my daughter and i really dnt want that to be the case this time i am praying for a water birth at a closer hospital but if i need to be induced i wont get in the water and have to go to a hospital further away

I guess each trust is different? My MW offered me the sweep at 38 weeks as Im not a first time mum? Same as you. Im drinking raspberry leaf tea, and rubbing Clary Sage oil onto bump.. although nothing will work if baby isnt ready.. which mine isnt :dohh:


----------



## MrsReed2015

Well after having swollen hands and feet all weekend I called my MW this morning.i had pre-e in my last pregnancy so I have to be cautious.. whilst seeing my MW she did another sweep but Im still only 1cm!! Frustrating! She managed to do it again though so thats ok. Then I spent 4 hours in hospital having BP checked only to be sent home again.

Im seeing my MW on Wed ( Ill be 39 weeks) where she will do another sweep. She has also contacted my consultant to book me in for an induction! Hoping that will be this week or early next week. My due date is actually next week!! Omg! 
I only got to 34 weeks ( and that was pushing it!) with my son so Im super proud of my body for cooking this baby.


----------



## Mrs B.

Same here, Amanda, they won't get involved via sweep or induction until I'm overdue. I'm 37w2d today and having a better day today but getting fed up now. Had on and off period pain from Fri through Sun, and my on/off achey rib pain is now a lovely stabbing pain. It's mostly when baby's butt (I assume) is putting pressure on my right ribs, but the pain's intense and keeping me up at night. At least it's not too bad during the day. As if peeing every hour at night wasn't enough! But my anxiety about labour is getting worse too... so I'm torn between wanting it to hurry up and wanting it to stay away :dohh:


----------



## PSamuel

Hi ladies! 

Good to see everyone in various stages and so close to the finish line now! 

I've had a great pregnancy overall, this is my last week at work (kinda sad to stop working actually!) Work kept my mind off the aches and pains, so it served me well. 

Had my 38w3days doc appointment today. Doc checked my cervix - I'm at 1.5 cms and 50% effaced &#55357;&#56833; She also did a membrane sweep, but said with first time mom's one sweep doesn't lead to labor anyway. But she did say I will be earlier than my EDD of 10/7. 

So we wait! Can't wait to see and hear your progress ladies! Exciting times!!!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Jumik

So I'll definitely be having my daughter by the end of next week as oppose to waiting on my edd of 10/10. I have to go in the hospital Sunday 1st to do a vaginal exam and if I'm dilated they'll rupture my water bag. If not, then they'll schedule a c section later in the week. I've been having some scar tenderness as baby descends so they're watching it.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Good luck with your section Jumik!

Had my 3rd sweep today ( MW said they only do it this early for mums who have had babies before?) Im still only 1-2cm and not effaced. I am seeing my consultant on Friday to discuss induction. Hoping he will do it before 40 weeks which is a week today as I am suffering so badly with my SPD..


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck, Jumik!

Hope that 3rd sweep gets you progressing, MrsR!

Hope everyone else is doing well :) I've got my 38 week midwife appointment today (although I'm only 37w5d). Not expecting anything much to have changed, although considering the rib pain I had last night and the pressure this morning, I am a little concerned the baby has changed position. Guess I'll find out later!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I have my 38 week appointment today...I'm 38 weeks, 5 days. I had diarrhea really bad for about 4 hours last night, I was going almost every 15 minutes...and I was contracting along with it. What a horrible night. 

Anyways, I woke up this morning, and lost more of my mucus plug and it was "bloody" I have been trying to get caught up with homework and not really thinking much of things, but I am now noticing more and more cramping and horrible back pain. 

I am excited, but not thinking too much of anything quite yet. My appointment is in a half hour so I'm getting through the pain and will see what happens at my appointment...perfect scenario would be, I would be 4 CM and she would send me to the hospital to get things moving along but chances of that happening are slim. We will see :)


----------



## PSamuel

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I have my 38 week appointment today...I'm 38 weeks, 5 days. I had diarrhea really bad for about 4 hours last night, I was going almost every 15 minutes...and I was contracting along with it. What a horrible night.
> 
> Anyways, I woke up this morning, and lost more of my mucus plug and it was "bloody" I have been trying to get caught up with homework and not really thinking much of things, but I am now noticing more and more cramping and horrible back pain.
> 
> I am excited, but not thinking too much of anything quite yet. My appointment is in a half hour so I'm getting through the pain and will see what happens at my appointment...perfect scenario would be, I would be 4 CM and she would send me to the hospital to get things moving along but chances of that happening are slim. We will see :)

How exciting!! I'm routing for your best case scenario!!! Hope you are able to cope with the pain. Take care!!! :)


----------



## PSamuel

I'm 38w5d too. I lost my mucous plug yesterday morning (brown and some pink streaks). Lost some more this morning. No pain/contractions yet. 

Waiting for something to happen!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well my appointment went good, but I'm home! I am so close to being able to go in and get things going. I am 3.5 CM dilated, completely thinned out and completely effaced. So it's just a matter of that little .5 CM dilation, she was able to give me a really good stretch for a good 15 minutes (since my pain tolerance is quite high) and we will see what happens over the weekend! <3


----------



## angelgirl86

*KitteyKat* that's so exciting! Sounds like your LO will be here sooner rather than later :happydance:

*PSamuel* awesome! Sounds like you are also getting really close now! 

*MrsReed* hope they will do it before 40 weeks, sorry you are suffering so badly :hugs:

*Jumik* Good luck! Hoping for the best outcome for you! 

*Mrs B.* Hope you have some progress ASAP! 

As for me I had my 38 week appointment today and I'm 5 cm now! He asked if I wanted to be induced but considering I'm already effaced and 5 cm she will come on her own when she gets ready. I really don't want to be induced if I can avoid it. I doubt I'll even make it to my due date at this rate, any day now! 

How is everyone else getting along? I hope all of you who are suffering feel some relief ASAP, our babies will be here soon!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Well appointment with consultant didnt quite go as I had hoped. Due to my previous c-section he doesnt want to induce before 40+12..! So Im waiting for spontaneous labour. The risks go up if induced...

So Ill be pregnant for a bit longer! On the plus side I did loose more plug today ( thought it had all come out last Fri!)


----------



## Meditteranean

Wow a lot of us are in the same boat. I lost the first signs of my plug last Sunday (1 week ago) and a lot on Monday . On wed at my OB appt I was 2 cm dilated so she did a sweep. I felt some contractions this morning and a lot of tightening all over today so I'm hoping she comes soon!!! 

So exciting to see who's next! Good luck to you all and here's hoping for quick labours


----------



## MEPride

Hey all! I didn't even realize you guys were still posting in this thread! I am excited to read about everyone's progress!

My little Aurora Grace entered the world early on September 8. She was super breech and I had gone in for an ECV. Standard protocol is to get an ultrasound prior to the ECV. Well... the ultrasound showed I had oligoamnios, or low amniotic fluid, and a lack of spontaneous breathing from my girl. The OB who was to perform the ECV was concerned about the potential of cord compression so we instead were admitted and I had a cesarean within an hour of the ultrasound. She was born at 6 lbs and at 19 inches long. Her head was SO misshapen from being breech for so long.

She is now 3 weeks and 2 days old and is my heart and soul. She is gaining weight like a champ! Her head is now 'almost' normal, hahaha! 

I hope you are all well! I'll be checking in on you ladies now that I know you're still here!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, MEP!!


----------



## Jumik

Congrats MEPride


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats MePride!! Glad to hear your little Princess is here and everything is well! How far along we're you when you had the ECV?


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats *MEPride*!


----------



## MEPride

Meditteranean said:


> Congrats MePride!! Glad to hear your little Princess is here and everything is well! How far along we're you when you had the ECV?

37+1. My mw wanted to wait until I was considered full term in case the need arose for a c-section.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Congratulations :hugs:

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Jumik

Hey all. My little girl was delivered by c-section on Sunday 1st October at 5:24pm. We're home recovering now and doing great.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, Jumik!


----------



## CrazyBird

Congrats MEPride and Jumik. So exciting.


----------



## Orglethorp

Congratulations!

I'm still (im)patiently waiting on my little girl. 8 more days if she wants to go on her due date, but I'm hoping it'll be closer. I've been having prodromal labour almost every night for over 2 weeks now. At my OB appointment on Tuesday my OB couldn't quite get through my cervix for a sweep, but said I'm thinning out nicely and baby's head is right there up against it, so hopefully it'll be any time now! Lost part of my mucus plug yesterday after constant minor spotting since the cervical check, but prodromal labour actually gave me a break last night so now I'm really anxious! :haha:


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats Jumik!!

My little girl arrived quickly yesterday 4th October at 4:39 PM weighing 5 lbs 10 oz and 20 inches long, such a dainty thing. We're both doing great, she's still learning to eat but all in all perfectly healthy. So in love :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, Angel! Beautiful little girl <3


----------



## KitteyKat2010

congrats ladies, so excited to see these babies coming! I can't believe it. 

I am due on Saturday so we will see if he decides to come early (like everyone thinks) or lat like his sister. I had my 39 week appointment yesterday, she still mentioned I am completely effaced and completely thinned out. She mentioned I am definitely more than 3.5 cm dilated, but because I'm not having "regular" contractions just to go home, get some rest and see what happens! :) 

This morning I woke up super early, and lost a huge glob of my mucus plug and it was tinged with blood (called midwives to update them, since I'm close with all of them) they said I will probably have him in my arms by Sunday! <3 Today I have been having regular contractions, but not strong ones yet as well as...losing more and more mucus plug (literally every single time I go pee!) DH decided to stay home today to get some rest since we are all getting over colds. 

Bring on the night and the weekend, we will see what happens! <3


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck, Kittey!


----------



## Zebracakes

Due October 14th (9 more days). No contractions or signs of labor as of right now.


----------



## Mrs B.

Zebracakes said:


> Due October 14th (9 more days). No contractions or signs of labor as of right now.

Same here, Zebra! I'm counting down the days already! :)


----------



## Meditteranean

Congrats on your bundles Jumik and Angel!!!!

Update for me: 
I had an OB appointment on Wednesday (oct 3rd) at 38+6 and got a second sweep done. I was still only 2 cm's &#128577;. Baby was still high . My water broke at 3:30 am, I got the epidural at 6:30 am and our Princess was born at 11:07 am with only one push ! &#128077;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2445.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## drjo718

Congrats to those who have had their babies!

I have just been diagnosed with gestational hypertension. Same as what happened with my daughter. I was able to delay induction with her until 39+2, but now the guidelines have changed and I could be induced any day...I have another office visit tomorrow and the plan will depend on what my blood pressure is doing. I'd love to wait until next week, but it may be out of my hands! I'm 3cm dilated so hopefully induction wouldn't be too terrible.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Congratulations on all these beautiful babies! I'm still pregnant and fed up! Induction in 10 days if nothing progresses :dohh:


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, Med! Gorgeous baby girl and you look lovely!

Good luck, Drjo!

Fingers crossed baby will decide to arrive really soon, MrsR! 

So many babies already making their arrival! I'm still waiting for something to happen, although I am waddling more now so I'm hoping that's a good sign. It's lovely to see the baby pics, keep 'em coming :baby:


----------



## Jumik

Congrats Med. All the best to all the waiting mamas

Introducing my 3 day old, Kalia Zuri
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0321.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, Jumik! Beautiful little girl! <3


----------



## MrsReed2015

Wow what a scary weekend!!

My waters broke on Friday night.. but were thick with meconium.

I was in a total panic! Went to the hospital, only 2cm. Baby heart rate dipping constantly. Contractions were consistent but my body was failing me.

C-section happened at 13:21 on 7/10/2017 and our beautiful boy Rio entered the world weighing 8lb 1/4oz! So in love


----------



## angelgirl86

*Medi* huge congrats and gorgeous girl! 

*Jumik* congrats, she's so beautiful! 

*MrsReed* Congrats! Such a scary experience but I'm so glad you and baby are ok! 

I hope things progress for the rest of you still awaiting your babies, looking forward to seeing more announcements soon!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, MrsR! So glad you're both ok!


----------



## ilex88

Congratulations to all you ladies who have had their babies - it's so exciting to see this thread filling up with little baby photos :cloud9:

I am of course very jealous because I'm 3 days overdue with no signs of labour starting, but so happy for you all!

Had a sweep this morning (ouch!), with another booked in for Wednesday, so I'm hopeful for the end of the week... a large part of me still can't believe it's going to happen at all though, and that's keeping my impatience under control.

Hoping no new is good news from you Kittey? Best of luck for labour if he hasn't arrived already!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I'm still pregnant! My due date came and left. I have an appointment tomorrow morning to see what the next step is, I'm thinking about possibly setting up an induction for either Thursday or Friday morning, but we will see what she says :) I got induced with my son but when I went in for that induction I was only 2 cm, and it was a 5 hour labor for me, this time around I will most likely be at 4-5 cm and quick short labor as well. So I'm not too worried, but we still have the whole week so we will see what happens. My parents anniversary is on Wednesday so it would be a little bittersweet to have him on that day! <3 I know they would really enjoy it. 

My cousin who is a first time mom, and had a due date the same as me. Had her baby @ 12:15 am yesterday morning. 9 lbs, 3 oz and 22 inch long. Her labor was about 30 hours long! Yikes.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hope all is well. Wanted to let everyone know baby Connor was born yesterday at 8:58 am.


----------



## saraaa

Day 4 of being over due lol. Had a sweep yesterday at my midwife appointment she said she could feel baby's head and cervix was very favourable, ended up being sent to hospital after her appointment because of protein in my sample and high blood pressure, after 4 hours of tests and monitoring they're satisfied I haven't got preeclampsia. 
Had a few contractions last night, but was so tired I went to bed and all has died down for now, bet baby is holding out to be born on Friday the 13th ;)


----------



## MissYogi

Late update here for me, things have been pretty much full of babies in my world. 

Autumn Elizabeth came into my world on October 10th at 7:40 am, 14 hours after my water broke unexpectedly. I'll post a full story in my journal soon!


----------



## PSamuel

So lovely to see all the new babies! Congratulations mammas!!

Late update from me... Olivia Grace George was born at 3:40am on October 5th. I had a 24 hour labor, but ended up with a C section since she was facing forward and not toward my spine. Post birth she lost a lot of weight due to lack of supply from me. I've been supplementing with formula for her to gain back her weight and in parallel working on my supply by pumping. Good thing is she has a good latch and that helps with getting my supply back up again. Won't lie, the first 4 days of being a new mom was a nightmare! I don't think I was prepared well enough for it! 

Anyway, just like that, Olivia is a week old and we are sooooo in love with her! 

Good luck to those of you waiting to hold your newborns!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0974.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, Kittey!

Fingers crossed for Fri 13th, Saraaa! :D 

Congrats, MissYogi!

Congrats, PS! Beautiful little girl <3

Wow, lots of baby updates today! So exciting to hear about and see all the new little ones arriving. I'm 39w5d today and still hanging on. Had my 40w MW appt today and bump measured much smaller than last time so got sent to day assessment... after a couple of scans all is fine thankfully and baby is where he's supposed to be size-wise. Currently measuring 7lb14 give or take 20% (followed by the sonographer saying that she didn't think he'd be any smaller than the estimate and likely bigger!).  Let's hope he decides to arrive sooner rather than later!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Here's my birth story:

I got my membranes sweeped Tuesday morning, and I was around 4 cm dilated, completely effaced and thinned out.

I started having really bad contractions (about 2-3 minutes apart) around 8-8:30 pm Tuesday night, so we decided to go in and of course I was still at a 4 cm...they had me walk around for a good hour in a half...still no change but the continued to have contractions every 2-3 minutes, so of course, they had to send me home since I had no change in my cervix, they gave me a little pill that made me tired so I could sleep and see what happens.

Well about 4:00-4:30 am comes around (Wednesday morning) and remember Wednesday was my parent's wedding anniversary...and I was having contractions every 1-2 minutes apart, I could barely walk...it was really bad. We decided to go in, and they checked me I was at 7 cm...

After they checked me, they hurried and got my epidural ordered up (I contracted for a good hour at the hospital before the epidural went in)...once I got that, DH and I decided to "try" and get some rest...I, of course got sick from the epidural, threw up about 4 times...

After the epidural kicked in, my contractions slowed down...they were coming every 10 minutes instead of every minute, so they gave me some pitocin (not as much as they normally would, but something to just speed things up a little bit)...and at that time I was 8 cm.

I got checked around 8 am, and I was at 9 cm; than I was on my phone and suddenly a gush came out and my waters had broken, she checked me after that...a huge 10 CM...I had to push so bad that she had to hurry and get ready, and get her gloves on; the head was right there.

At 8:36 am; I began pushing and at 8:58 am; baby Connor was born. He was 7 lbs, 7 oz; and 20 3/4".
 



Attached Files:







22365601_10159541383550473_6359886802629848440_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Amandasb84

Well I'm still pregnant due date come yesterday and left with no baby or sign she was going to come any time soon, woke this morning with headache :( got midwife on Tuesday praying she might give me a sweep

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who have had their beautiful babies &#55357;&#56438;


----------



## Orglethorp

My little girl arrived at 9:21pm on October 11th (2 days before her due date) after starting the show a whopping 39 hours earlier with a "slow leak" water breakage at 6:20am on the 10th. We went to the hospital after a nap, a long walk, and a grocery shop to get things going only to hurry up and wait :haha: After making no progress in terms of dilation labouring up on the OB floor over night, I was put on an Oxycontin drip at around 7am on the 11th after being assigned to a delivery room and asked to walk the halls for an hour. Unfortunately my body was too stressed from the long day and night of labouring already, so while the drip did a marvelous job of making my contractions longer and more intense (gee thanks), I did not begin to dilate until I was given an epidural at around noon. I fell asleep instantly! DH and I got a much needed hour-ish nap before I began feeling the pressure of increasing contractions. Just like that, I was 4cm and moving along well! Then I started showing signed of infection from having ruptured my membranes so long ago. The only vital sign they were monitoring that wasn't elevated was my blood pressure, and I quickly became stalled at 7cm. I was given antibiotics and additional fluids through my IV and encouraged to relax as much as possible. By 7pm I was starting to feel the urge to push, but I was still at 7cm, so my nurse kept getting on my case whenever my breathing through a contraction sounded more like I was bearing down. I couldn't help it! My body was taking over. I sat upright and began rocking and swaying through the contractions in hopes I could interrupt the spontaneous pushing, and wouldn't you know it, by the time the OB team was called to check me out just after 8:15pm, I was fully dilated! After 61 minutes of pushing, at 39 hours and 1 minute from the time my water broke, my daughter was born! 

Introducing Dorothy May Nancy, born 19.5 inches (49.5cm) long and weighing 7 lbs 5.5 oz at 39+5 weeks.

We got home from the hospital on Saturday (3 days post partum) and have been settling into our new life as a family of 3. She sleeps beside our bed in the raised bassinet surface of her playpen, and ever since we threw in the towel sometime past midnight on our first night home and offered formula to supplement breast feeding, she grants us 2-3 hour naps until about 7am.
 



Attached Files:







dorothy.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats, Orglethorp! Beautiful little girl <3

Gorgeous pic, Kittey! 

I'm 40+3 today and still waiting. Little concerned he's managed to unengage himself, but I guess we'll see what happens. Got a MW appt on Thurs at 40+5. Who else is still waiting?


----------



## Jumik

Anyone VBACd successfully?


----------



## saraaa

Ivy was finally born 10 days overdue on the 18/10 :) 
My waters went on the Monday after going for a really long walk down the seafront on the Sunday but no contractions so was induced on Tuesday morning with the pessary. 
Contractions started a couple hours later and she was born at 5:35am Wednesday. 
Her big brother is obsessed with her! &#128522;
https://i65.tinypic.com/oizqxu.jpg


----------



## Mrs B.

Congratulations, Saraaa! Beautiful little girl <3

Anyone else still around and waiting? I'm 41+1 today... had a sweep on Thursday and it set off prodromal labour so I've had mostly regular, sometimes painful, contractions since but just when they seem to progress, they stop. I'm scheduled for another sweep tomorrow but not sure it's a good idea... no point setting things going if they don't progress.


----------



## CrazyBird

Congratulations on all the gorgeous babies. 

Baby Archie was born 2 weeks ago on my due date 8/10/17 weighing 9lbs10oz, I tried for a VBAC and had a lovely labour with just gas and air but I tried pushing for over an hour but he wouldnt come out so ended in emergency c section. I had quite a few problems, lost 2 litres of blood, had to come home with a catheter as couldnt pee, lucky its been taken out a week later and I could pee. Ive had problems with my bowles and a womb infection. But we are so in love with our new addition.
 



Attached Files:







E1F6EA37-89CA-4497-8DD1-F58D69C61B9E.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats CrazyBird! Glad you're doing okay and baby too! My eyes are watering at baby's size though .


----------



## Mrs B.

Well, we got there in the end... at 41+3, on Tuesday 24th October 2.56am, baby Logan was born weighing 8lbs 4oz. After over 3 hours of pushing and being threatened with an episiotomy and forceps with the local anaesthetics only partially effective, he made it out! Hope everyone else and babies are doing well and those of you still waiting don't have much longer to go.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1417.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CrazyBird

Congratulations Mrs B. 3 hours of pushing. Oh god the pushing part is the worst &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Mrs B.

CrazyBird said:


> Congratulations Mrs B. 3 hours of pushing. Oh god the pushing part is the worst &#65533;&#65533;

Thank you :) You can say that again... the pushing was not fun in the slightest! I kept hoping the midwife would say one more push and he'll be here but it just kept going :nope:


----------



## Jumik

How is everyone doing postpartum?

I&#8217;m trying my best to stay sane. My LO is fussy, gassy, has acid reflux, and doesn&#8217;t want to be put down... ever!!! I&#8217;m so sleep deprived. I need to get a sling so that I could get things done. My first was such an easy baby. But I love her all the same. She has such character already.

On the weight front I am about 7lbs lighter than my pre pregnancy weight. I never managed to get back my pre pregnancy weight with my first so I&#8217;m happy for that this time.


----------



## CrazyBird

Jumik said:


> How is everyone doing postpartum?
> 
> Im trying my best to stay sane. My LO is fussy, gassy, has acid reflux, and doesnt want to be put down... ever!!! Im so sleep deprived. I need to get a sling so that I could get things done. My first was such an easy baby. But I love her all the same. She has such character already.
> 
> On the weight front I am about 7lbs lighter than my pre pregnancy weight. I never managed to get back my pre pregnancy weight with my first so Im happy for that this time.


Were doing ok now, the first 2 weeks were awful for me as I had so many things wrong. But lo has been great. Our first was such a hard baby compared to this one. Hes fussy between 10pm and 1pm most nights. 
Hope things get a bit easier with your lo. My first had colic and it was horrendous. Its horrible to see them in so much pain.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Cant quite believe that Rio will be 5 weeks old on Sat!!! We have already sorted through his clothes and had to buy more as he is growing so quickly!

I am exclusively breast feeding which is going so well! He is also sleeping through the night which I didnt expect to happen so quickly!

Healing well from my c-section and pretty much back to normal now. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm jealous! lol. Dorothy doesn't sleep through the night yet. Most nights we do get nice 3-4 hour naps, but other nights she literally doesn't go down until 5am. She's a sleepy angel in the mornings, though, so at least I get naps in then. Poor DH doesn't! 

I'd love to be exclusively breast feeding, but Dorothy won't do it. Can latch. Refuses. So I'm pumping and bottle feeding, but since a pump will never be as efficient as a baby and since I refuse to sacrifice even more sleep to pump at night, I don't quite have enough for her and we're giving formula 1-2 times in a 24 hour period; usually mornings because she goes through all the pumped milk overnight while I'm not pumping. But at least DH can feed her half the time, right? :haha:

She's 4 weeks today and goes for her 1 month "well baby" checkup with the family doctor next Tuesday. Can't wait to hear what her official length and weight are then! I can see a lot of difference in her lately. She's growing like a weed!


----------



## MrsReed2015

There is a lot of pressure to breast feed. I figure if it works for you, then great, if it doesn't then that's great too! As long as baby is happy and healthy :baby:

Yes we are lucky with sleep, especially for a breast fed baby!:happydance:

He is now 5 weeks.. I need to update my ticker lol! Getting him weighed on Tues.

Keep me posted on Dorothy's progress :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

I hope Logan's sleeping through the night at 5 weeks! He generally feeds every 2 hours, and I seem to get one 3 hour gap at night. He's also really noisy at night and takes a while to settle... not something he has an issue with during the day! Didn't get on very well with breastfeeding so he's on formula now. Feel really guilty about it, but he's doing well and gaining weight (8lb4oz at birth, 8lb1oz at 5 days, then 8lb11oz at 10 days)! We'll find out on Tues his 3 week weight. We tried breastfeeding but it was really painful (despite a good latch) and he only stayed on a few minutes before he came off screaming for more milk. My milk never fully came in so I barely got anything pumping. Considering he takes about 4oz every 2 hours, I could never have kept up with demand! :( On the plus side, he's given us a few nice proper smiles, which makes the lack of sleep totally worth it! Glad you're doing well, MrsR and Orglethorp! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## saraaa

Ivy was weighed 2 weeks ago at 7lbs 11oz by the health visitor, my step dad got his fish weighing scales out and we put her in them yesterday and it said she's 8lbs 13oz now &#128584; (he has an new net that hadn't been used before :haha:) 
We're breastfeeding too, she has a bottle of formula before bed because I'm completely drained by then and don't have anything left to give her, she wakes once between 2am and 3am and by then my boobs are crying to feed her lol.


----------



## MrsReed2015

How is everyone? I'm loving the smiles we get now.. Rio is 9 weeks old!! Slow down time please?!


----------



## Orglethorp

I know! Time is going so fast. Dorothy reached 9 weeks on Monday. She smiles like crazy, especially when we change her diaper, and this week she's starting to laugh a bit too! She's also starting to sleep better at night. She doesn't go down nearly as early as we'd like, but she's sleeping 4-5 hours instead of 2-3 and it's really easy to put her back down after a diaper and bottle in the early morning.

She's 23 inches long and 10 lbs 14oz as of Monday :) Our doctor says she's doing great, hitting all the milestones so far, and bonus, she thinks she'll end up with my brown eyes and not her Dad's blue :haha: The in-laws are convinced she'll be blue because all the Rideout kids across all the cousins are blue eyed. Probably not this one!


----------



## Meditteranean

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!!! 
My little Princess is almost 12 weeks! I can&#8217;t believe how fast the time is going! 
I&#8217;m EBF and it is going well with a few rough days along the way. She had been sleeping 7-8 hours at night the past couple of weeks but the last 3 days she&#8217;s up every 3 hours again. Urgh. It&#8217;s so worth it though. I&#8217;m completely smitten with her and can&#8217;t believe I got my little girl! 
Merry belated Christmas to all and all the best in 2018!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Happy new year!

Rio turns 14 weeks in a few days and is smiling/laughing all the time..I love it! I hear you on the EBF.. he used to sleep for a good period at night and now it's 2 hourly, I put it down to a growth spurt?

Is anyone on Instagram? Add me if so! The_reedfamily my pic is myself, hubby and Rio


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi all! Hope you&#8217;re all doing well and a belated Happy New Year! Logan&#8217;s now 14 weeks old and doing wonderfully. <3


----------



## MrsReed2015

Hey all!

I have a happy 27 week old boy now! Still breast feeding but is on solids now. He eats everything! So happy!

He can sit unaided, and has his first two teeth through!

How is everyone?


----------



## Orglethorp

I lost track of the number of weeks when Dorothy was around 4 months old :haha: She's 6 months and 10 days now, happy as anything! She sits without help, rolls front to back & back to front (but HATES being on her front), stands with support, and absolutely loves to jump/bounce. We're absolutely convinced she'll walk before she crawls. 

She loves eating solids now that we switched from rice cereal to oat flour cereal and she's starting to get veggie/fruit purees in addition to the cereal. She likes carrots, but not so much anything that's basically a glorified apple sauce. Too sharp, judging by the face she makes. She's figured out the whole food thing and tries to get her face onto everyone's dinner plate, so we've been letting her lick different flavours. So far she's a fan of ketchup, miso soup, sweet & sour sauce, and every salad dressing she's encountered. 

She's a major night owl. She sleeps well once I get her down and often doesn't want anything in the morning until 9am or later, but she refuses to be left alone in her crib before 1am. Often even later. 

She's in love with our cats and starts "calling" them (screeches in their direction) when she can see them. Our rescue girl, Camo, adores her and lets her grab and tug to her heart's content. It's really sweet to watch <3


----------



## MrsReed2015

I know I'm amazed I've kept up with the weeks too! It's probably only because at the weigh ins they ask me how many weeks he is 

Rio is eating everything now. All different types of solids. He eats our meals with us, but still is on the breast as well.

He weaved very quickly..but then I like my food too ha ha! Great to hear that Dorothy is doing so well..

Add my on Instagram if you can... the_reedfamily


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Loving all the updates....Connor is doing amazing and is still the biggest of three kids we have. He goes on all fours and is very close to crawling now. He eats baby food as well as some table food. He is such a happy little guy and giggles like crazy at the dogs.


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi everyone :) So nice to hear youre all doing well! Logans good too; hes 7.5 months now (lost track of weeks a while ago!). Hes loving his purees but struggling with actual solids. He seems to have a bad gag reflex. Hes commando crawling all over the place and (despite hating it initially) prefers to spend all the time on his tummy. He can sit pretty well now too. Does anyone actually use the Facebook group that was created? I never did manage to join it. If not, would you like one? We dont need it to be a secret one anymore so should be easier to manage... Im happy to create one if people want to join.


----------

